# [FVWM] Configuration

## Gentoo_Lover

merci gulivert   :Wink:  ca marche , bon maintenant est ce que quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer même m'aider pour configurer FVWM car ca a pas l'air de la tarte !

NdM : ce topic est issu de celui ci :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=187133

----------

## theturtle123

recherche un peu d'informations ailleurs (google, fonction search sur ce forum...) avant de poser des questions tout de suite...

ça ne sert à rien de répeter ce qui a déjà été dis   :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok c'est vrais désolé ! mais si je suis coincé je fais appel à vous !  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> ok c'est vrais désolé ! mais si je suis coincé je fais appel à vous ! 

 

Oui, c'est mieux, pour 2 raisons : en cherchant, tu aurais trouvé plus vite qu'en attendant les réponses, tu aurais compris ce que tu faisais, et donc progressé.

Mais quand tu es vraiment coincé, n'hésites pas ! L'un des gros avantages de ce forum : je n'y ai encore jamais vu quelqu'un se faire descendre parcequ'il posait une question "de n00b" comme on dit. Parfois on fait remarquer qu'une recherche aurait suffi (sic !), mais je n'ai jamais vu de manque de respect ou de snobisme linuxien ici. Une grande chance, car ça foisonne sur pas mal d'autres forums.

Donc quand ça coince vraiment, n'hésites pas. L'important c'est d'avancer  :Smile:  !

----------

## mrlag

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *mrlag wrote:*   Guru : 
> 
> Je regarde beaucoup d'animes en fansub, mais je n'ai que quelques notions (gomen, muchi muchi, daigobu (si sa s'écrit comme sa). 
> 
> Merci pour Guru, mais kernel_sensei me convient tres bien ... si tu tiens vraiment a un niveau plus eleve, je prefererai kernel_sama  

 

ahah dsl je me suis trompé  :Very Happy: 

* baka lag *

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

je fais référence a ce thread :https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=167163&highlight=configurer+fvwm

où ttypub nous donne son fichier de configuration , mais lorsque on définit le menu en nommant par exemple comment veut on voir Xine dans ce menu 

```
"Xine      %mini.xine.png%"      Exec exec xine

```

si par exemple je prend ce fichier de config (donc j'aurai son menu avec Xine )mais si Xine n'est pas encore installer , est ce qu'il sera qu'en même dans le menu ?

----------

## gulivert

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> merci gulivert   ca marche , bon maintenant est ce que quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer même m'aider pour configurer FVWM car ca a pas l'air de la tarte !

 

Pas de koi  :Wink: 

Sinon voici la dernière version de mon thème sous FVWM

Screenshot taille 1600x1200

Les balises img ne fonctionnent pas ou c'est moi qui est blai???

----------

## yoyo

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> si par exemple je prend ce fichier de config (donc j'aurai son menu avec Xine )mais si Xine n'est pas encore installer , est ce qu'il sera qu'en même dans le menu ?

 

Oui, fvwm lit le fichier de config mais ne vérifie pas s'il contient des erreurs (ici, un exec qui n'existe pas, mais ça peut-être une icône manquante etc.).

C'est le cas de la plupart des WM ...

C'est d'ailleurs rigolo de pourrir le menu d'un user en inversant les labels des exec ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## theturtle123

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   ok c'est vrais désolé ! mais si je suis coincé je fais appel à vous !  
> 
> Oui, c'est mieux, pour 2 raisons : en cherchant, tu aurais trouvé plus vite qu'en attendant les réponses, tu aurais compris ce que tu faisais, et donc progressé.
> 
> Mais quand tu es vraiment coincé, n'hésites pas ! L'un des gros avantages de ce forum : je n'y ai encore jamais vu quelqu'un se faire descendre parcequ'il posait une question "de n00b" comme on dit. Parfois on fait remarquer qu'une recherche aurait suffi (sic !), mais je n'ai jamais vu de manque de respect ou de snobisme linuxien ici. Une grande chance, car ça foisonne sur pas mal d'autres forums.
> ...

 

oui il ne faut surtout pas hésiter !

là ce n'était pas méchant, j'ai juste trouvé que tu allais un peu vite pour demander alors que fvwn est bien documenté   :Wink: 

et c'est vrai que ici c'est le seul forum où je traine mes guêtres car on n'y voit jamais de RTFM ou de TG NOOB comme ailleurs... (non je ne citerai pas le chan #debian sur undernet, promis    :Twisted Evil:  )

gulivert heu comment dire heu... tu es daltonien ou c'est moi qui ai les yeux sensibles ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## gulivert

Lol

Tu parles de ma signature????

Elle corresponds au tag de mon clan sous le jeu Enemy-Territory

Et nn je suis pas daltonnien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## theturtle123

non c'était pour ton fond d'écran   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gulivert

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> non c'était pour ton fond d'écran    

 

 :Question:   :Question: 

pkoi il a koi mon fond d'écran, il est zollliiiii comme tout   :Laughing: 

----------

## netman

guliver -> Va falloir que tu nous ponde un tuto pour faire un desktop comme le tien  :Very Happy: 

Il dechire bien avec un petit fond de AYA c sympas  :Very Happy: 

kernel_sensei -> moi a part aligato (et je l'ecrit comme je l'entend  :Very Happy: ) itedekimasu, ca va pas bien plus loin . . . mais suis accros au manga comme mrLag donc en phoenetique on reconnais des trucs  :Very Happy: 

PS : ouais la on peut dire que je flood un post pour rien dire  :Very Happy: 

PS2 : vous comprenez pourquoi ca fait une semaine que je rale apres mon driver xv et ma radeon . . . plus de manga a matter sur mon video projecteur . . .  :Sad: 

PS3 : euhhhh . . . 

PS4 : Voila c tt  :Very Happy: 

PS5 : ++++

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

gulivert peut tu nous passer ton fvwm2rc enfin ton fichier de config Fvwm , avec des explication pour les icones (c'est à dire ou les as tu eux)..

voila merci !

----------

## gulivert

Ben une foie ke j'aurai de nouveau X sous Gentoo je pourrai vous filer mon

fvwm2rc mais t'en que j'arrive po compiler xorg j'aurais de la peine....

Pour les icones, je comprends po??? C'est un theme d'icones gnome simplement

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

et bien rien ne t'empeche de nous passer ton fvwm2rc sans que X fonctionnne ! bon ou sinon je te comprend et j'attend !

----------

## gulivert

ben là je peux plus, j'ai plus de system Gentoo su ma bécanne, tout a crashé

hier soir   :Shocked:   Le vrai crash, avec les belles absurdités marqués a l'arret

de la gentoo, depuis plus rien ne va, je viens d'envoyer l'emerge system

Si t'es patient tu pourras l'avoir demain mon fvwm2rc mais alors, je veux pas 

ke tu te retrouve avec le meme desktop ke moi   :Cool: 

Désolé, j'aurais du me demerder pour vous le filer avant, j'ai été couillon

sur l'affaire   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit : 12 / 74 : patience Guli, tout vient a point a qui sait attendre

----------

## gulivert

Je peux tout de même filer les liens que j'ai utilisé pour faire mon theme

http://desintegr.free.fr/?page=linux/fvwm

http://ikaro.dk/

Mon themes est un mélange des deux, sans ses deux liens je n'aurais jamais

réeussi a faire mon theme, je pense qu'avec ça vous serez bien calé

Sur chaque site leur fvwm2rc à downloader, très pratique comme ex

Sinon la meilleur des docs c'est la faq officiel, si vous chercher un truc technique y a

que la que vous le trouverez 

http://www.fvwm.org/

Et le site Fr de FVWM, qui n'est pas encore très garni, j'espère que sa va venir  :Very Happy: 

http://fvwmfr.org/

----------

## fromooze

À propos du Fvwm, ça peut vous intereser le Fvwm-Crystal. Je sais que l'idée c'est de se fair soi même un theme, mais celle-ci est bien pour commencer et connaître un peut qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire avec.

J'ai fait un petit  how-to en espagnol pour l'installer, et il y est disponible dans le portage un très très vielle version (sans QuakeConsole, par example) de toute façon. Je vous dis, pour commencer c'est toujours bien... pour moi, c'est mon desktop, je ne change pour rien!  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

non merci de ta proposition , mais je m'en reste a ma version normale de Fvwm !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

comment détarrer un tar.gz ? car je sais qu'un tar.bz2 c'est tar -xvjf ou xvjpf mais comment faire ? (pour le pack avec .fvwm2rc)

----------

## Leander256

```
man tar
```

Ou encore www.google.com

A la limite acheter un livre sur Linux mais bon je ne pense pas que tu sois capable de digérer plus de deux pages de texte sans images hein?

----------

## gulivert

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> gulivert peut tu nous passer ton fvwm2rc enfin ton fichier de config Fvwm , avec des explication pour les icones (c'est à dire ou les as tu eux)..
> 
> voila merci !

 

A  nouveau sous gentoo, comme promis mon fvwm2rc    :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> ###################################################################
> 
> ### Configuration de l'environnement
> 
> ###################################################################
> ...

 

qui donne ça Screenshot taille 1600x1200

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci boucoup gulivert   :Wink:  , mais quels patchs as tu installer pour par ex les wallpaper , la transparence ........?

----------

## gulivert

Aucun patch, la version de fvwm de gentoo comporte deja tout les patch   :Smile: 

Par contre si tu regardes mon fvwm2rc, tu verras ke j'utilises le logiciel de fluxbox pour

charger le wallpapers, pour cause, le logiciel de fluxbox gère très bien la transparence, apres

si t'as des truc qui sont pas en transparence c'est qu'il te faut installer feh

emerge feh  redemarre fvwm et c'est good ....

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok merci   :Wink:   et ou mettre ce fichier ?

----------

## gulivert

le fvwm2rc est un fichier caché qui se trouve dans ~/.fvwm/

Donc l'url avec le fichier

~/.fvwm/.fvwm2rc

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

d'accord merci , et tu m'a dit que ca utilise les truc direct qui sont avec fluxbox mais il faut que fluxbox soit installer ? car je n'est installer que Fvwm !

et ensuite il faut mettre tout les icones .......etc... dans ~.fvwm/ ?

----------

## gulivert

oui fluxbox doit etre installé, il n'as pas lourd, sinon les images se trouves dans .fvwm/images

Lis bien le fvwm2rc tout y est marqué, tu peux changer le répertoire d'images si tu veux chet moi c'est

```
#### Path des images fvwm

ImagePath ${HOME}/.fvwm/images:+

SetEnv fvwm_image_path $[HOME]/ 
```

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

j'ai un problême je n'arrive pas a avoir un Wallpapers , j'ai le message de fbsetbg qui me dit qu'il ne le trouve pas ! tes fond d'ecran sont bien dans .fvwm/Images/Wallpapers/ ? car j'ai bien mis un autre wallpapers (en jpg) mais marche pas   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gulivert

Non mes wallpapers ne dont pas dans .fvwm/images/wallpapers

Si tu regarde tout en au du fichier fvwm2rc tu peux voir 

```
#### Directoire des wallpapers selection d'un wallpaper par defaut

SetEnv fvwm_root "fbsetbg -f "

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper_dir $[HOME]/Images/Wallpapers/

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper $[fvwm_wallpaper_dir]/mangas/ai_yori_aoshi_04.jpg 
```

Regarde fvwm_wallpaper_dir, il est dans $[HOME]/Images/Wallpapers/

c'est a dire dans /home/gulivert/Images/Wallpapers pour le path des images

que tu peux changer de palce

Et apres tu as la ligne qui aplic le wallpapers, SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper $[fvwm_wallpaper_dir]/mangas/ai_yori_aoshi_04.jpg

Qui dit qu'il va chercher les wallpaper dans le path wallpaper cité juste avant, puis dans /mangas/ai_yori_aoshi_04.jpg

Ce qui fait au final : /home/gulivert/Images/Wallpapers/mangas/ 

T'as compris??   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok si par exemple je souaite faire comme toi (a l'exception du répertoire mangas) et que je souaite mettre un fond FFX (que j'appelle FF.jpg)

cela donne 

```
SetEnv fvwm_root "fbsetbg -f "

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper_dir $[HOME]/Images/Wallpapers/ 

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper $[fvwm_wallpaper_dir]FF.jpg

```

si je met cela il me met l'erreur et si je met cela

```
SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper_dir $[HOME]/Images/Wallpapers/ 

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper $[fvwm_wallpaper_dir]/FF.jpg
```

 aussi l'erreur (mais la c'est normal)

et aussi 

```
SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper_dir $[HOME]/Images/Wallpapers

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper $[fvwm_wallpaper_dir]/FF.jpg
```

 j'ai toujours l'erreur , donc la je sature !  :Laughing: 

----------

## gulivert

Comme tu l'as mis sa donne ça :

/home/user/Images/Wallpapers/FF.jpg

Attention au majuscule d' Images et de Wallpapers et aux s qui finissent les

mots, tes répertoires s'appelent bien respectivement :

Images : qui est dans home et

Wallpapers : qui est dans home/Images

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

attend lol moi je conprenais qu'il fallais mettre Images dans  .fvwm/ !

bon mon .fvwm2rc est dans /root pour l'instant !

donc je dois mettre Images dans /home ? ok j'ai compris !

----------

## gulivert

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> attend lol moi je conprenais qu'il fallais mettre Images dans  .fvwm/ !
> 
> bon mon .fvwm2rc est dans /root pour l'instant !
> 
> donc je dois mettre Images dans /home ? ok j'ai compris !

 

atta plus simple, edites ton fichier fvwm2rc de cette manière :

```
#### Directoire des wallpapers selection d'un wallpaper par defaut

SetEnv fvwm_root "fbsetbg -f "

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper_dir $[HOME].fvwm/Images/Wallpapers/

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper $[fvwm_wallpaper_dir]/ff.jpg

```

et laisse ton wallpaper dans .fvwm/Images/Wallpapers

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok merci mais , 

```
 SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper $[fvwm_wallpaper_dir]/ff.jpg
```

faut le / devant FF.jpg quand même ? car sinon cela faira //FF.jpg ! non ?

----------

## gulivert

heu vi faut l'enlever   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> heu vi faut l'enlever  

 

ok merci   :Very Happy:  ! et les icones du menu ils sont ou ?

----------

## gulivert

ben pour ma part elles sont dans .fvwm/images/icones

Si tu regardes le fvwm2rc au niveau du menu :

 *Quote:*   

> ###################################################################
> 
> ### Menu
> 
> ###################################################################
> ...

 

Tu peux voir que sa commence par le nom puis l'emplacement des icons

par rapport au path des Images qui est définit tout en haut du fichier

Par ex le menu office va chercher l'icone : icons/office.png = .fvwm/images/icons/office.png

Les icons du menu doivent avoir un format de 24x24 pour que sa donne zoli

si tu mets des 48x48 sa va des icone monstrent grande, a testé, perso

j'ai pris un theme d'icones gnome, sortie toutes les icones qui me plaisaient

puis je les convertit avec imagick, qui en une seul commande ma 

convertit totues les icones d'un répertoire de 48x48 a 24x24

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bon merci mon fond d'écran marche  :Smile:  , mais déja est ce normal si je n'est pas ton menu comme la barre des taches(sachant que je n'est pas encore les icones) ?, et aussi qu'il y est marqué FVWM sur mon fond d'écran (je suis obligé de cliquer dessus pour l'enlever) ?

ps: tu verra je me fais un burau Fvwm a la FFX (fond d'ecran , icones ....)donc dés que c'est fais je te le screen !  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

ben là j'ai la startbar de gdesklets, mais tu peux en faire une

avec fvwm2rc de cettte manière, ajoutes ce qui est en rouge

 *Quote:*   

> en début de ficier
> 
> #### Fontion start
> 
> AddToFunc StartFunction
> ...

 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

non ten cas faire j'utilise la startbar aussi il suffit juste d'emerger gdesklets ?

ou il est déjà emeger ?

et aussi pour cette histoire de FVWM marqué sur mon fond d'écran (pour l'enlever je suis obliger de cliquer dessus ) comment dois je faire ?

[EDIT]Starterbar est masked   :Crying or Very sad:  avec les autres trucs aussi , bon bin va falloir que j'attende que ca sorte en stable !

sinon ca marche bien la bar avec .fvwm2rc ?

----------

## gulivert

Bon pour otn image fvwm2 qui apparait au milieu de l'ecran sa "doit" etre

noraml, en fait dans mon fvwm2rc c'est cette partie là :

 *Quote:*   

> #### Splashscreen
> 
> AddtoFunc InitFunction
> 
> + I Module FvwmBanner

  Charge le module pour faire apparaitre

un splashscrenn, ok.

Puis plus loin dans le fichier tu as la configuration de ce module :

 *Quote:*   

> ###################################################################
> 
> ###Splash Screen style
> 
> ###################################################################
> ...

 

Cette config va chercher l'image pour le spalshsreen dans .fvwm/images/splash et l'image qui s'appelle gentoo.png pour l'afficer

5 seconde au démarage, le truc c'est que tu n'as pas cette image donc

il charge le splashscreen par defaut je suppose

Essaie de mettre cette image dans ton répertoire .fvwm/images/splash

http://mypage.bluewin.ch/gulivert/Image/gentoo.png

Et là se devrait marcher. Si tu veux, pour te simplifier la vie, je peux

te faite un tar de tout mon dossier config de fvwm, icones compris, comme

sa tu auras un theme fonctionnel et se sera plus simple pour

comprendre le fonctionnement de fvwm avec un ex concret que d'avoir

juste un fichier fvwm2rc qui pointe finalement sur rien

edit : ou alors essai ce theme qui est très joli et fonctionnel

http://desintegr.free.fr/?page=linux/fvwm Pour avoir un ex

Sa a été mon premier theme fvwm, c'etait celui que j'utilisais quand je comprennais encore rien a ce foutu fvwm2rc   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ouai merci ca serai simpas ! par contre met que les icones (les petits et les gros)et les images fermer avec la croi et réduire (les même truc que sous windobe)que tu as pour fermer les fenêtres !

merci beaucoup   :Wink:  ! ensuite je me le personnifirai !

----------

## gulivert

oky je te prépart ça ....

 *Quote:*   

> ensuite je me le personnifirai !

 

J'y conte bien   :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> oky je te prépart ça ....
> 
>  *Quote:*   ensuite je me le personnifirai ! 
> 
> J'y conte bien  

 

ok merci tu es vraiment simpas ! bon pour info mon Splashscrenn fonctionne enfin le gentoo.png (je vais le mettre a 3 secondes car 5 je trouve ca trop long  :Cool:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

ya moyen d'avoir le support de L'utf8 sous fvwm ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ya moyen d'avoir le support de L'utf8 sous fvwm ?

 

bin il me semble que ca y est ! enfin j'attends confirmation de gulivert !

----------

## gulivert

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ya moyen d'avoir le support de L'utf8 sous fvwm ?

 

Aucune idée ....

Sinon pour mon thème, j'ai po le temps de préparer maintenant, j'essai de le faire pour ce soir, mais avant faut ke je mette de l'ordre dans mon .fvwm car c'est le foutoir et tu vas pas t'y retrouver si je te le balargue comme ça....

edit : c'est koi utf8 ???   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

en parlant de ca , j'ai rajouter ce que tu ma passer j'ai bien le menu en haut mais je suis moitié gnome moitié Fvwm   :Shocked:  ! je m'explique : j'ai le bureau de Fvwm avec le Splashscreen mais j'ai les icones de gnome sur le bureau   :Shocked:  et aussi le menu en clique droit (le tien) à la place j'ai celui de gnome (avec creer un nouveau dossir etc......).

tu t'es pas tromper en me passant les commande car j'ai fais les copiers coller et au bon endroit !

[EDIT] yoyo consernant les problêmes d'encodage j'en trouve (sur le forum) mais cela ne conserne pas gdm   :Crying or Very sad:  , enfin j'en ais trouvé un mais on lui répond de passer en Uniconde   :Shocked:  !

----------

## gulivert

bon pour gnome mélanger a fvwm, c'est a cause de nautilus, la commande pour le lancer si tu n'est pas sous gnome c'est nautilus --no-desktop sinon il

en résulte que le bureau gnome se retrouve par dessus ton wm   :Shocked: 

J'ai corrigé cette erreur dans le pack que je vais vous filer.

Donc voici le pack comprenant, les icones, le wallpaper, le fvwm2rc, enfin la total koi

Pour l'utiliser, metter l'archive dans /home/user, pour ceux qu'y veulent garder

leur config faites en une copi, ce qui donne

 *Quote:*   

> cp .fvwm .fvwm-bkp
> 
> tar -xvzf fvwm-guli.tar.gz

 

Redémarrer fvwm est c'est oky  :Very Happy: 

Redites moi ce que vous en pensez pour les gens qui vont l'essayer

Ce thême n'est pas du tout fini, surtout pour les icones, et pour

quelques trucs que je n'arrive pas comprendre dans ce fichier fvwm2rc, mais dans l'ensemble c'est

fait

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci beaucoup gulivert c'est super   :Mr. Green:  ! bon je test ca demain car ya un super film sur la 2 (avec Nicola Cage) donc je le loupe pas !

sinon puis je effacer mon encien dossier contenant mes fichiers de config fvwm2rc ? et ensuite le menu (barre des taches) et il fait en fvwm2rc ou avec starterbar ?(car il est masked donc je ne l'ai pas installé  :Crying or Very sad:  ) sinon merci,et si par harsard tu as besoin de quelque chose , n'ésite pas   :Wink:  !

[EDIT] ca serai simpas que les modérateurs soit d'accord pour que l'on fasse un HOW-TO sur la configuration de Fvwm , car cela est assez dur et pas toujours clair donc c'est locasion révée .(à moins que cela pose problême...)

qu'en pence tu gulivert ?

----------

## gulivert

pour la barre elle est faites avec fvwm  :Wink:  donc pas besoin de gdesklets.

Pour ton dosier .fvwm soit tu l'effaces soit tu le déplace

Pour le how-to, perso j'ai pas le temps, c'est l'été, j'ai un site web que je dois recoder et une team sur Enemy-territory a manager pis a y jouer aussi donc

pour le moment je suis trop overbooker, mais peut etre que cet automne ou 

hiver, a voir ...

----------

## TGL

On continue la saga. Alors à ce stade, Gentoo_Lover commence à être content de son bureau, mais s'interroge sur sa vélocité. La suite ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189900

----------

## CourJuS

 *gulivert wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   gulivert peut tu nous passer ton fvwm2rc enfin ton fichier de config Fvwm , avec des explication pour les icones (c'est à dire ou les as tu eux)..
> 
> voila merci ! 
> 
> A  nouveau sous gentoo, comme promis mon fvwm2rc   
> ...

 

superbe ton theme  :Smile: 

mais je seche sur deux trois chause 

la premier c'est qu'elle partie de ta config configure la sorte de taskbar (quand on rabaise le fenaitre ...) et coment peut-on fair pour qu'elle se maite en basde l'ecrant  :Smile: 

et j'ai un problem pour redimentioné les fenaitre  :Neutral:  la majorité je ne peux pas les redimentioné :-s aurait une option qu'il faudrait activé pour pouvoir redimentioné TOUTE les fenaitre en général avec la souris quand l'on aproche des bort ??? 

si quelqu'un a des solution je suit preneure  :Very Happy: 

un grand merci d'avanceLast edited by CourJuS on Sun Aug 29, 2004 4:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fafounet

Mais dis donc tu as mis que tu venais de belgique pour te moquer des belges ou quoi ? S'il te plait fais un effort d'écriture car la c'est déplaisant de te lire

----------

## CourJuS

je c'est bien et je m'en excuse mais d'énorme probleme a l'ecrit :-s se n'est pas de la fénéhentise :/

et je suit bien bege  :Wink: 

----------

## dabear

Hey les zigs j'ai une question a vous posez (attention c'est con et j'ai beau voir chercher j'ai pas trouver :/)

OU EST GDESKELTS ?? (le truc pour avoir les ressources system et la meteo)

thx d'avance j'ai beau voir farfouiller dans portage j'ai pas trouver  :Sad: 

----------

## Argian

 *dabear wrote:*   

> Hey les zigs j'ai une question a vous posez (attention c'est con et j'ai beau voir chercher j'ai pas trouver :/)
> 
> OU EST GDESKELTS ?? (le truc pour avoir les ressources system et la meteo)
> 
> thx d'avance j'ai beau voir farfouiller dans portage j'ai pas trouver 

 

```
bash-2.05b# emerge -s gdesklets

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gdesklets ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  gnome-extra/gdesklets-core [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.26.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 391 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pycage.de/software_gdesklets.html

      Description: GNOME Desktop Applets: core library for the desktop applets

      License:     GPL-2
```

Je n'ai pas l'impression que tu aies vraiment fouillé  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OU EST GDESKELTS ?? (le truc pour avoir les ressources system et la meteo)
> 
> thx d'avance j'ai beau voir farfouiller dans portage j'ai pas trouver Sad
> ...

 

C'est peut-être parce que c'est gdesklets et non gdeskelts....

Edit: pris de vitesseLast edited by Darkael on Sun Aug 29, 2004 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

 *Quote:*   

> gnome-extra/gdesklets-core
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.26.2
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

tiens d'ailleurs je remarques qu'il n'est plus en ~x86 mais en stable 

ensuite tu installes les display que tu veux qui se trouve dans x11-plugins mais qui eux sont masqué

(un simple 

```
echo "x11-plugins/desklet-* ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 resoud immediatement ce probleme)

edit : argh doublement grillé ... la vie est triste  :Sad: 

----------

## Argian

 *kopp wrote:*   

> tiens d'ailleurs je remarques qu'il n'est plus en ~x86 mais en stable

 Tu es sûr que c'est en stable ? Tu n'aurais pas mis gdesklets-core dans packages.keywords Ma dernière mise à jour est de ce matin et c'est masqué (cf. mon post au dessus) ?

Enfin, de toute façon, c'est vrai qu'on est off  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

argian : oh petard j'ai du caca dans les yeux moi aujourd'hui .... 

j'ai justement verifier pour etre sur et je l'ai pas vu ...oublions ce que j'ai dit il est tjs en masqué (je trouvais ca etrange .. surtout que les displays etaient tjs en masqué )

la prochaine fois je grep ce sera plus sur  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

bah, faites comme moi: un petit coup de ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" dans make.conf et on oublie vite ce genre de détail.

----------

## DuF

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> bah, faites comme moi: un petit coup de ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" dans make.conf et on oublie vite ce genre de détail.

 

Ce n'est pas forcément la meilleure solution, aujourd'hui portage permet vraiment pleins de choses intérêssantes et avoir un système "x86" avec pleins d'applications en "~x86" n'est plus d'une grande difficulté.

Une utilisation précise des fichiers dans /etc/portage/ est des plus utile.

----------

## marvin rouge

eh, puisque normalement c'est un thread [FVWM] configuration   :Laughing: 

euh, dans le .fvwmrc2, je voudrais modifier le pager. J'ai ca : (pompé sur Gulliver ... merci )

```

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmPager: *

*FvwmPager: Geometry 200x16+412+1

*FvwmPager: MiniIcons

*FvwmPager: Colorset * 60

*FvwmPager: HilightColorset * 61

*FvwmPager: WindowColorsets 63 62

*FvwmPager: BalloonColorset * 63

*FvwmPager: Font none

*FvwmPager: SmallFont none

*FvwmPager: Balloons All

*FvwmPager: BalloonFont "Shadow=1 1 SE:xft:snap"

*FvwmPager: BalloonYOffset +2

*FvwmPager: BalloonBorderWidth 1

*FvwmPager: UseSkipList

*FvwmPager: MoveThreshold 1

*FvwmPager: SolidSeparators

*FvwmPager: WindowBorderWidth 1

```

et j'arrive pas a dessiner les bords du pager. y'a que les lignes qui séparent les bureaux.

si vous avez une solution ... merci !

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas forcément la meilleure solution, aujourd'hui portage permet vraiment pleins de choses intérêssantes et avoir un système "x86" avec pleins d'applications en "~x86" n'est plus d'une grande difficulté. 
> 
> 

 

 Encore faudrait-il qu'il y ait un intéret à avoir un système x86. Pour un serveur je dis pas, mais pour une utilisation perso un système ~x86 est largement assez stable (les ebuild vraiment dangereux sont masqués en dur après tout)

 Bon, histoire de pas passer totalement pour un trolleur je vais quand meme esayer de répondre à la question de l'autre:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et j'arrive pas a dessiner les bords du pager. y'a que les lignes qui séparent les bureaux.
> 
> si vous avez une solution ... merci !
> ...

 

 Si tu veux juste avoirs des bords tout simples, met quelque part qq chose comme:

```

Style FvwmPager BorderWidth 2

```

Si tu veux faire quelque chose de plus compliqué, faut utilliser BorderStyle, avec un truc du genre.

```

 AddToDecor tondecor

+ ...

+ BorderStyle blabla

+ ...

Style FvwmPager UseDecor tondecor

```

 Lis le man (c'est difficile, je sais) si tu veux savoir quoi mettre à la place des blabla et des ...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tu veux juste avoirs des bords tout simples, met quelque part qq chose comme:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

déjà fait. marche pas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Lis le man (c'est difficile, je sais) si tu veux savoir quoi mettre à la place des blabla et des ...

 

déjà fait. 1 man. 2 google. 3 forum.

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> euh, dans le .fvwmrc2, je voudrais modifier le pager. J'ai ca : (pompé sur Gulliver ... merci ) 
> 
> 

 

ah j'avais meme pas vu que la config que tu as pompé étais juste au dessus (ça m'apprendra à pas lire  les threads en entier).

 Dans cette config il y a un: 

```

Style FvwmPager StaysOnBottom, NoHandles, BorderWidth 0 

```

 C'est peut être à cause de ça que tu arrives pas à avoir les bords. Si tu définis ton BorderWidth avant la ligne ci-dessus, alors ta définition sera écrasée quoique tu mettes.

----------

## Desintegr

Regarde si tu as dans ta conf quelque chose du genre : 

Style * !Borders, NoHandles 

Si oui, change le !Borders par BorderWidth 0

Et normalement ca devrait marcher.

Le !Borders "supprime" dans cette ligne toutes les bordures de toutes les fenêtres, c'est pourquoi le BorderWidth se sert à rien ; il ne fait que modifier la taille de cette bordure.

Mais comme elle n'existe pas, elle ne peut pas être redimensionnée.

----------

## gulivert

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   
> 
> Si tu veux juste avoirs des bords tout simples, met quelque part qq chose comme:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Cherche dans le fichier fvwm2rc ses lignes :

 *Quote:*   

> ################################################################### 
> 
> ### Styles 
> 
> ################################################################### 
> ...

 

et remplace 

Style FvwmPager StaysOnBottom, NoHandles, BorderWidth 0 

par

Style FvwmPager StaysOnBottom, NoHandles, BorderWidth 1

et tu auras les bordures pour ton pager.

Pour le problème d'agrandir une fenêtre avec la souris en allant au bord d'une fenêtre sa se règle a ce niveau :

 *Quote:*   

> ################################################################### 
> 
> ### Config général 
> 
> ################################################################### 
> ...

 

Il faut changer la lignes :

Style * BorderWidth 1, HandleWidth 1 

la tu as une bordure de 1 pixel pour agrandir tes fenêtre, si tu veux que sa soit plus facil a choper le bord d'une fenêtre avec la souris suffit d'augmenter ses valeurs qui augmente la largeur des bord de fenêtres...

----------

## dabear

C'est quoi la partie du code que tu as rajouter pour ta task bar ??

Cela m'interresserais particulierement , thx d'avance !!

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Quand je reduit en programme , il m'affiche l'icone du programme au mlieu de m'afficher un apercu de la fenetre ..

J'ai testé plusieurs mise en commentaires de lignes qui me semblait parler de ca  mais j'ai pas réussi :/

Donc je m'en remet a vous , j'aimerais bei navoir l'apercu a la place de l'icone de l'application

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Regarde si tu as dans ta conf quelque chose du genre : 
> 
> Style * !Borders, NoHandles 
> 
> Si oui, change le !Borders par BorderWidth 0
> ...

 

bonne réponse !   :Smile: 

merci a tous.

[edit] : @Desintegr : d'ailleurs c'est chez toi que j'ai chargé le .fvwmrc2. Merci !

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quand je reduit en programme , il m'affiche l'icone du programme au mlieu de m'afficher un apercu de la fenetre ..
> 
> J'ai testé plusieurs mise en commentaires de lignes qui me semblait parler de ca mais j'ai pas réussi :/
> ...

 

 C'est cette partie de la config qui met des aperçus des fenetres à la place des icones

```

DestroyFunc Thumbnail

AddToFunc Thumbnail

+ I Raise

+ I SetEnv Icon-$[w.id] $[w.iconfile]

+ I ThisWindow (!Shaded Iconifiable !Iconic) PipeRead \

"xwd -silent -id $[w.id] | convert -scale $[fvwm_icon_size] -frame 1x1 \

-mattecolor black -quality 0 xwd:- png:$[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

&& echo WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

|| echo Nop"

+ I TestRc (Match) Test (f $[HOME]/icons/$[w.miniiconfile]) PipeRead "composite -geometry +2+4 \

$[HOME]/icons/$[w.miniiconfile] $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

$[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png && echo Nop \ 

```

 Si ça marche pas chez toi, c'est peut-être qu'il te manque convert et composite, qui sont dans le package imagemagick.

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Quand je reduit en programme , il m'affiche l'icone du programme au mlieu de m'afficher un apercu de la fenetre ..
> 
> J'ai testé plusieurs mise en commentaires de lignes qui me semblait parler de ca mais j'ai pas réussi :/
> ...

 

Merci beaucoup , l'emerge imagemagick a effectivement resolu le "prob"Last edited by BoBBY-nOOb on Mon Aug 30, 2004 10:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Aussi , pour regler la frequence de rafraichissement de l'ecran c'est dans xorg.conf ou dans fvwm2rc ?

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aussi , pour regler la frequence de rafraichissement de l'ecran c'est dans xorg.conf ou dans fvwm2rc ?
> 
> 

 

 Dans xorg.conf... fvwm c'est juste un WM, aussi puissant soit-il.

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Aussi , pour regler la frequence de rafraichissement de l'ecran c'est dans xorg.conf ou dans fvwm2rc ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ca me semble aussi bizarre mais comme xorg.conf ne propose pas de frequence par default dans xorgconfig et que KDE est capable de changer la frequence  :Wink: 

Question subisidaire : Pour avoir les apercus des bureaux transparent , il faut modifier un parametre j'imagine mais c'est assez dur de trouver comme ca  :Smile:  Si quelqu'un savait ou est-ce que ca se change

----------

## marvin rouge

mon nedit a un comportement bizarre sous FVWM.

```

Exec exec nedit  ~/test.txt

```

m'ouvre test.txt dans une fenetre nedit, avec une barre de titre. Mais si je ne met pas d'argument:

```

Exec exec nedit

```

alors la il m'ouvre une fenetre nedit sans barre de titre.

"Style nedit Title" dans le .fvwmrc2 ne change rien.

et je ne trouve pas d'autres options dans le man pour forcer la barre de titre.

une idée ? 

de plus, c'est le seul programme qui a ce comportement  :Confused: 

++

[EDIT] : arf. je viens juste de trouver. J'avais 

```
Style Untitled  NoTitle
```

 , et nedit ouvre par défaut sur "Untitled"

solved   :Smile: 

----------

## Desintegr

Ah oui, je me posais une question aussi :

Quand on utilise le Style : ResizeOutline, la fenètre est redimensionnée juste en voyant seulement les bordures de la fenètre. 

Le problème, c'est que ce n'est pas très joli car on voit une sorte de grille 3x3 quand on redimensionne.

Si quelqu'un aurait une astuce pour seulement avoir la bordure.

(Je ne veux pas de redimensionnement opaque).

----------

## marvin rouge

une autre question sur la config de fvwm : est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'afficher la sortie d'une commande dans un boutons ?

je voudrais afficher la sortie de 

```
xmms-shell -e list | grep '*' 
```

 pour savoir quel titre est joué par xmms, mais j'y arrive pas  .

j'ai essayé differents trucs avaec swallow, ou PipeRead, mais walou !

si quelqu'un a une astuce.

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> une autre question sur la config de fvwm : est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'afficher la sortie d'une commande dans un boutons ? 
> 
> 

 

  Les 2 idées stupides qui me viennent à l'esprit:

- Foutre la sortie de la commande dans un menu, et swallower le menu

- Rendre le texte dans une image, après y'a plusieurs moyens d'afficher une image dans un bouton

 Bon c'est peut être pas simple en pratique, mais c'est tout ce qui me vient à l'esprit. Je suis pas un spécialiste de FvwmButtons (je suis un spécialiste de rien, d'ailleurs   :Sad:  )

----------

## Darkael

Une idée peut-être plus maligne que mes 2 autres: tu te débrouille pour foutre la sortie de la commande dans un terminal, et tu swallow le terminal! Avec tout ce que tu peux faire dans un terminal, ça laisse pas mal de possibilités.

----------

## gulivert

Vloi, petite question, est il est possible d'alligner deux commande pour une action dans le menu de fvwm

Explique avec un ex, j'aimerais qu'un refresh du bureau se fasse à chaque fois que je change de bureau. Donc dans mon menu fvwm :

```
DestroyMenu MenuFvwmSendTo

AddToMenu MenuFvwmSendTo

+   "Desktop &1" MoveToPage 0 0

+   "Desktop &2" MoveToPage 1 0

+   "Desktop &3" MoveToPage 2 0

+   "Desktop &4" MoveToPage 0 1

+   "Desktop &5" MoveToPage 1 1

+   "Desktop &6" MoveToPage 2 1

 en 

DestroyMenu MenuFvwmSendTo

AddToMenu MenuFvwmSendTo

+   "Desktop &1" MoveToPage 0 0, Refresh

+   "Desktop &2" MoveToPage 1 0, Refresh

+   "Desktop &3" MoveToPage 2 0, Refresh

+   "Desktop &4" MoveToPage 0 1, Refresh

+   "Desktop &5" MoveToPage 1 1, Refresh

+   "Desktop &6" MoveToPage 2 1, Refresh

```

Y aurait-il une syntaxe pour effectué une telle action, j'ai pas réeussi à trouver d'info la dessus car bien entendu l'exemple ne fonctionne pas ... 

Merci d'avance

----------

## gulivert

Hmmm, en fait sa n'a rien a voir avec le changment de pager ce que je vous ai montrer comme ex, sa va être encore plus dur que je pensais de faire un refresh auto lors du changment de bureau   :Confused: 

----------

## Darkael

Pour ton exemple, tu peux utiliser FvwmEvent pour intercepter l'évènement new_desk ou new_page et agir en conséquence.

 Sinon, pour lancer deux commandes, tu peux faire quelque chose comme:

```

DestroyMenu MenuFvwmSendTo 

AddToMenu MenuFvwmSendTo 

+   "Desktop &1" PipeRead 'echo "MoveToPage 0 0"; echo "Refresh" '

+....

```

ou

```

DestroyFunction ChangeBureau

AddToFunction ChangeBureau

+ I MoveToPage $0 $1

+ I Refresh

 

DestroyMenu MenuFvwmSendTo 

AddToMenu MenuFvwmSendTo 

+"Desktop &1" ChangeBureau 0 0

+...

```

 En dehors des erreurs de syntaxe   :Wink:  , ça devrait marcher. Voila, j'espère que ça répond un peu à ta question.

----------

## gulivert

Merci pour les exemples   :Very Happy: 

Sinon je vais voir ce que j'arrive faire avec FvwmEvent, la man me renseignera ....   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Bon, vloi j'ai tenté avec FvwmEvent mais .....

J'ai donc lu le man à son sujet, puis fait des recherche sur Google

Par la suite modifier mon fvwm2rc de cette manière

Ajouter en début de fichier

 *Quote:*   

> + I Module FvwmEvent FvwmEvent-refresh

 

Ensuite plus loin dans le fichier j'ai mis la cionfiguration du FvwmEvent de cette manière :

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyModuleConfig FvwmEvent-refresh: *
> 
> *FvwmEvent-refresh: Cmd Function
> 
> *FvwmEvent-refresh: Delay 1
> ...

 

J'ai tenté divers syntaxe mais sans succès. Donc je pense que le début est juste mais que la dernière ligne : + Refres est incorecte

Une idée pour m'éclairer

Merci, tu m'as fait découvrir FvwmEvent, a l'air bien interessant, on peut asssigner des sons pour différentes actions dans Fvwm. Sympa

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite plus loin dans le fichier j'ai mis la cionfiguration du FvwmEvent de cette manière : 
> 
> Quote: 
> ...

 

 C'est plutot + I Refresh. Sinon le reste a effectivement l'air bon.

----------

## gulivert

Hmmm, même avec le I ça ne fonctionne pas   :Sad: 

Reflexion reflexion reflexion ......   Je vois vraiment pas comment faire cette syntaxe pour la dernière ligne. J'ai beau cherché sur google, je ne trouve pas d'info.

POurtant je suis sur que sa doit marché avec FvwmEvent.

En tout cas merci pour ton aide ....

----------

## Darkael

Si tu mets bien le + I normalement tout est bon. A mon avis, soit le module n'est pas lancé, soit il fonctionne, mais le Refresh ne fait pas ce que tu veux qu'il fasse. Pourquoi est-ce que tu as besoin d'un Refresh après un changement de bureau?

----------

## gulivert

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Si tu mets bien le + I normalement tout est bon. A mon avis, soit le module n'est pas lancé, soit il fonctionne, mais le Refresh ne fait pas ce que tu veux qu'il fasse. Pourquoi est-ce que tu as besoin d'un Refresh après un changement de bureau?

 

ben pour le module il est bien lancé :

```
gulivert@jack gulivert $ ps -A | grep FvwmEvent

15922 tty1     00:00:00 FvwmEvent

```

Ben c'est ke j'utilise xorg 6.8 avec xcompmgr et transset, j'ai un papier peint différent par bureau, lorsque je mets une fenêtre tranparente, que je vais sur un autre bureau, et que je reviens sur le bureau ou j'avais mis la fenêtre transprente, la transparence garde l'image du bureau d'ou je viens, si je fais un refresh, sa corrige la tranparence. Du coup je voulais automatiser le refresh uu changement de bureau

Je sais pas si je suis assez clair?

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben c'est ke j'utilise xorg 6.8 avec xcompmgr et transset, j'ai un papier peint différent par bureau, lorsque je mets une fenêtre tranparente, que je vais sur un autre bureau, et que je reviens sur le bureau ou j'avais mis la fenêtre transprente, la transparence garde l'image du bureau d'ou je viens, si je fais un refresh, sa corrige la tranparence. Du coup je voulais automatiser le refresh uu changement de bureau.
> 
> Je sais pas si je suis assez clair?
> ...

 

 Oui c'est clair.

Peut-etre que xcompmgr ne detecte pas tout de suite le changement de wallpaper quand tu changes de bureau, et donc si tu fais un Refresh trop tot ça ne change rien vu que xcompmgr a toujours l'ancien wallpaper en mémoire à ce moment.

 Essaye dans la config de FvwmEvent de mettre un délai plus long pour voir?

 Sinon pour avoir un wallpaper différent à chaque bureau tu as utilisé quoi? Pendant qu'on y es tu voudrais pas nous donner toute ta config fvwm?

----------

## gulivert

 :Laughing:   Pour les wallpapers différents, c'est avec FvwmBacker en assignat un wallpaper à une couleur

Tu trouveras ma configs à cette adresse

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/

Sinon j'ai essayé de mettre 4 secondes mais toujours pas refresh au changment de desktop   :Crying or Very sad: 

Aerfffffff, il ne faudrait pas préciser a Refresh de faire un refresh sur le bureau ???

Genre + I Refresh (CurrentDesk)

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aerfffffff, il ne faudrait pas préciser a Refresh de faire un refresh sur le bureau ???
> 
> Genre + I Refresh (CurrentDesk)
> ...

 

Normalement Refresh tout seul devrait suffire....

 Mais sinon j'ai remarqué en regardant le man de FvwmEvent que par exemple Delay 5 ne voulait apparement pas dire que la fonction sera executée 5 secondes après l'event, mais que si un event est capté, tous les autres events sont ignorés pendant les 5 secondes suivantes.

 Par contre je suis arrivé à faire ce que tu voulais, avec ma config fvwm  à moi, mais je ne change pas de wallpaper de la même façon que toi. Moi je fais un truc comme ça (c'est plus lent que ta méthode): 

```

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmBacker*

*FvwmBacker: Command (Desk 1)  Exec Esetroot -scale wallpaper1.jpg 

* ...

```

 et en ajoutant: 

```

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmBacker*

*FvwmBacker: Command (Desk 1)  Exec 'Esetroot -scale wallpaper1.jpg\

          && FvwmCommand Refresh'

* ...

```

alors les fenêtres transparentes sont correctement mises à jour. Enfin, avec un délai de plusieurs secondes vu que chez moi xcompmgr est horriblement lent, et en plus il détruit tout sur son passage  :Confused: 

----------

## gulivert

Hmmmm, interessant ce que tu dis là, je vais essayer ta méthode et voir si c'est vraimemnt bcp plus lent. Merci pour ton aide. Sinon xcompmgr déstruit tous sur son passage??? T'as les fenêtre qui sont mal afficher, déformé, etc...????

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmmm, interessant ce que tu dis là, je vais essayer ta méthode et voir si c'est vraimemnt bcp plus lent.
> 
> 

 

 Oui, c'est plus lent en théorie, vu que toi tu stockes les wallpapers en mémoire, et pour moi ils doivent être chargés à chaque fois avec Esetroot. Mais bon, chez moi il y a de toute façon un blocage de quelques secondes à chaque changement de bureau, le temps que FVWM mette à jour la transparence (pas la vraie transparence mais la pseudo-transparence sauce fvwm), problème que je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre d'ailleurs   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Merci pour ton aide. Sinon xcompmgr déstruit tous sur son passage??? T'as les fenêtre qui sont mal afficher, déformé, etc...????
> 
> 

 

 En gros il bousille 1 fois sur 2 mon pager, y'a des trainées quand je déplace certaines fenêtres, l'affichage de firefox est déformé... c'est des problèmes connus, mais j'ai l'impression que chez moi ils y sont tous  :Crying or Very sad: 

 Mais bon, vu que xorg, xcompmgr et pleins d'autres choses sont en version cvs chez moi, je suppose qu'il faut pas que je m'attende à ce que tout marche   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

+1 l'affichage de firefox est mauvais , ca rame comme pas possible ..

Bref c'est inutilisable   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gulivert

Bizard les pbs que vous rencontrez, les seul pbs ke je rencontre c'est si je lance un jeu avec xcompmgr de lancer, là y a ton qui freeze, mais autrement c'est tout nickel   :Smile:   Avec une bonne rapidité, pas de bug d'affichage.

Sinon merchi KarnEvil, sa marche enfin avec le refresh, la solution étant de passer a un multidesk, sinon j'ai juste changer un peu ta commande pour utiliser fbset, la vitesse de changement du fond d'écran est correct sa me va bien

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyModuleConfig FvwmBacker: *
> 
> *FvwmBacker: RetainPixmap
> 
> *FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 0, Page * *) Exec fbsetbg -f /home/gulivert/Images/Wallpapers/girl/angelina.jpg && FvwmCommand Refresh
> ...

 

----------

## Viiince

Ca m'interesse aussi un wallpaper par bureau, je me suis servi de ta config gulivert, mais ça fonctionne pas  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyModuleConfig FvwmBacker: *
> 
> *FvwmBacker: RetainPixmap
> 
> *FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 0, Page * *) Exec fbsetbg -f /home/viiince/Images/Wallpapers/Girls/Heidi_Klum.jpg && FvwmCommand Refresh
> ...

 

et j'ai rajouté + I FvwmBacker dans AddToFunc StartFunction pour le lancer...donc quand je change de bureau, j'ai bien le refresh mais le wallpaper n'est pas changé  :Confused: 

Et fbsetbg est bien là  :Surprised: 

Hum là je viens de tester sans le refresh, et en fait j'ai l'impression qu'il charge le wall mais ne l'affiche pas o_O

----------

## gulivert

As-tu ajouté cette ligne 

```
+ I Module FvwmBacker
```

ou tu charges les modules.

Ensuite tu utilises bien plusieurs desk ?? Ici de 0 -à 5 donc pour le chargement du module pager

```
+ I Module FvwmPager 0 5
```

----------

## gulivert

J'aimerais augmenter l'espace que j'ai entre les apllication que je mets en thumbnails sur le bureau, je les trouve trop l'une contre l'autre surtout avec les ombre de xcompmgr. Du coup j'aimerais juste les espacer un peu mais j'ai po trouvé ou   :Shocked: 

Voici les lignes concernant le thumbnail

 *Quote:*   

> Style * IconBox 15 300  100  -15, SloppyFocus, MouseFocusClickRaises
> 
> .....
> 
> ###################################################################
> ...

 

----------

## Viiince

J'ai ajouté le module FvwmBacker, mais dans la ligne FvwmPager j'ai pas 0 5, mais j'ai quand même 6 bureaux  :Neutral: 

Et quand je rajoutes ça j'ai 20 bureaux ou un truc comme ça  :Confused: 

Edit: j'ai trouvé:

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyModuleConfig FvwmBacker: *
> 
> *FvwmBacker: RetainPixmap
> 
> *FvwmBacker: Command(Page 0 0) Exec fbsetbg -f /home/viiince/Images/Wallpapers/Girls/Heidi_Klum.jpg
> ...

 Last edited by Viiince on Sat Sep 11, 2004 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gulivert

 *Viiince wrote:*   

> J'ai ajouté le module FvwmBacker, mais dans la ligne FvwmPager j'ai pas 0 5, mais j'ai quand même 6 bureaux 
> 
> Et quand je rajoutes ça j'ai 20 bureaux ou un truc comme ça 

 

C'est parce que tu n'as pas :

 *Quote:*   

> #### Nombre de bureaux
> 
> DeskTopSize 1x1

 

----------

## Viiince

Voir le post précédent, j'ai trouvé  :Smile: 

Mais par contre, j'ai vu que chez toi dans le pager tu as un aperçu des wallpapers de chaque bureau, tu fais ça comment ?

----------

## gulivert

 *Viiince wrote:*   

> Voir le post précédent, j'ai trouvé 
> 
> Mais par contre, j'ai vu que chez toi dans le pager tu as un aperçu des wallpapers de chaque bureau, tu fais ça comment ?

 

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyModuleConfig FvwmPager: *
> 
> *FvwmPager: Geometry 213x106+0+0
> 
> #*FvwmPager: MiniIcons
> ...

 

et les couleurs 100 a 111

 *Quote:*   

> #### Pager
> 
> Colorset 100 Pixmap $[fvwm_pager_path]2.png
> 
> Colorset 101 Pixmap $[fvwm_pager_path]1.png
> ...

 

Perso j'ai redimentionner les image en 71x53 pixel pour le pager, que sa soit moin long a charger...

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'aimerais augmenter l'espace que j'ai entre les apllication que je mets en thumbnails sur le bureau, je les trouve trop l'une contre l'autre surtout avec les ombre de xcompmgr. Du coup j'aimerais juste les espacer un peu mais j'ai po trouvé ou
> 
> 

 

 ll faut utiliser un truc du genre:

```

Style * IconGrid 400 400

```

 Bon là 400 c'est peut-être un peu trop... en tout cas faut prendre une valeur supérieure à la taille de tes icones si tu veux des espacements.

----------

## gulivert

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> J'aimerais augmenter l'espace que j'ai entre les apllication que je mets en thumbnails sur le bureau, je les trouve trop l'une contre l'autre surtout avec les ombre de xcompmgr. Du coup j'aimerais juste les espacer un peu mais j'ai po trouvé ou
> 
>  
> ...

 

parfait, merci ....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Arg j'abandonne ! Je sais pas par ou commencer pour configurer ce sacré fvwm ! Je vois des deskto magnifiques et je ne trouve aucune doc...

----------

## gulivert

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Arg j'abandonne ! Je sais pas par ou commencer pour configurer ce sacré fvwm ! Je vois des deskto magnifiques et je ne trouve aucune doc...

 

la doc, c'est la faq FVWm et le man, y a aps grand chose de plus, sinon le site de desintegr propose la traduction du man en fr, pas encore complète mais déjà bien avancé

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Arg j'abandonne ! Je sais pas par ou commencer pour configurer ce sacré fvwm ! Je vois des deskto magnifiques et je ne trouve aucune doc...
> 
> 

 

man fvwm

Sérieusement, c'est la seul doc à lire, même si c'est extrêmement pénible. Ce que tu peux faire aussi, c'est prendre la config de quelqu'un d'autre, et l'adapter progressivement à tes besoins en t'aidant du man...

----------

## DuF

Moi j'ai pleins de questions sur fvwm :-p

D'ailleurs peut être vadrait-il mieux les poser dans des threads séparés pour que ce soit plus clair non ?

Bon sinon moi j'ai un souci pour mettre mon wallpaper au démarrage, obligé de le faire à la main, mais je vais finir par trouver  :Smile: 

Par contre il y a un truc que je comprends pas pour faire un dock par l'intermédiaire de fvwmButtons.

Moi j'ai : 

```
#+ I Module FvwmButtons -g 513x57+180-0 FvwmDock 

```

Je l'ai désactivé car ça merdait, mais je comprends pas c'est quoi les valeurs après le + ???

Et ensuite je spécifie mes colonnes le tout sur une ligne, ça ça semble OK, par contre mes icônes se chevauchent car je dois avoir un souci sur la taille, mais c'est quelle option qui défini la largeur d'une colonne ?

----------

## gulivert

après le +, c'est le positionnement de ta bar en pixel sur l'écran, entre autre +180 depuis la gauche et -0, donc en bas de l'écran a 180pixel partant de la gauche.

edit : pour test a la place de +180, essai -180, et la, tu auras la bar placer a 180pixel partant depuis la droite de l'écran cette fois  :Wink:  Même chose pour le -0, si tu mets +0, la bar sera en haut de l'écran

apres tu spécifies tes colonnes et ligne, par ex :

 *Quote:*   

> *FvwmBar: Rows 1 
> 
> *FvwmBar: Frame 0
> 
> *FvwmBar: Columns 30

 

ce qui veut dire tou sera mis sur une seul ligne, avec 36 colonne sur une largeur de 180 pixel (180/30=6 / sa veut dir 6 pixel pour une colonne, tu me suis)

du coup si tu veux mettre une image de 20x20 dans des colonnes de 6 pixel va falloir mettre sa comme sa

 *Quote:*   

> *FvwmBar: (4x1, Icon $[fvwm_icon_path]/evolution.png, ActionOnPress, Action(Mouse 1) `DockLaunch "evolution" $left $top`)

 

Pour ke l'icons de 20x20 prenne 4 colonne de 6 pixel donc prends 24 pixel de largeur et sur une seul ligne. Heu j'espère être assez clair

----------

## DuF

Oué je crois comprendre pourquoi ça rend pas bien, mes calculs sur les pixels par colonnes étaient tout foireux, bon je vais tout reprendre et si ça va pas je reposerai ma question.

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi j'ai pleins de questions sur fvwm :-p
> 
> D'ailleurs peut être vadrait-il mieux les poser dans des threads séparés pour que ce soit plus clair non ? 
> ...

 

 Non, c'est un peu comme la page man, faut tout faire tenir sur un seul thread, c'est la tradition avec fvwm   :Twisted Evil: 

 Et on est encore très loin de l'équivalent anglophone

----------

## gulivert

Justement, vue qu'on est dans les dock, l'option

```
*FvwmBar: Frame 0

```

que fait-elle exactement, des frame, c'est pour partager les colonnes en frame, un peu genre page web??

je sais, la métaphore n'est pas superbe mais ça se comprends, du moin pour moi   :Embarassed: 

EDIT : Je me réponds à moi même, c'est pour donner du relief au bouton.

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Dans l'apercu des bureaux , j'ai les fenetres mais quelquefois j'ai aussi l'icone associé a l'application qui s'affiche en plein milieu et c'est sympa 

Mais le probleme c'est que j'ai l'impression que c'est très aléatoire ou bien que l'icone s'efface au bout d'un moment ..

Ma question ( vous l'aurez deviné :d) comment avec l'icone de l'appli en permanance dans l'apercu des bureux

----------

## gulivert

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

> Dans l'apercu des bureaux , j'ai les fenetres mais quelquefois j'ai aussi l'icone associé a l'application qui s'affiche en plein milieu et c'est sympa 
> 
> Mais le probleme c'est que j'ai l'impression que c'est très aléatoire ou bien que l'icone s'efface au bout d'un moment ..
> 
> Ma question ( vous l'aurez deviné :d) comment avec l'icone de l'appli en permanance dans l'apercu des bureux

 

Il te faut ajouter dans ton .fvwm2rc un style pour chaque appli auquel tu veux une icone. De cette manière

 *Quote:*   

> Style Firefox-bin EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon $[fvwm_icon_path]/firefox.png

 

qui affichera l'iconsfirefox.png et qui va chercher dans la variable fvwm_icon_path. Pour la variable si elle n'existe pas tu peux mettre le chemin de l'icons pour la remplacer genre :

 *Quote:*   

> Style Firefox-bin EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon ~/Images/icons/firefox.png

 

par exemple

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Merci c'est exactement ca   :Cool: 

Au passage pour le TO sur FVWM , ca serait mieux d'en faire un nouveau et de regoruper les solutions de chaque probleme en 1er page voir de faire un genre de man page en fr si quelqu'un a le courage ou juste 2/3 petites astuces et 3 liens comme sur le topic anglais

Mais là :/

----------

## gulivert

Pour les intereressés, y a un site qui a vu le jour depuis un petit moment et qui regroupe différents thèmes FVWM à télécharger, par surprise j'ai trouvé mon ancien thème FVWM et me suis décidé à envoyer un email au webmaster pour lui envoyer mon new thème et me présenter.

Voici l'adresse

http://www.as.ua.edu/~flux/fvwm/

----------

## DuF

Quelle est la meilleure solution pour changer de thèmes, moi étant tombé sur des thèmes un peu sioux qui installe pleins de trucs partout, j'avais carrément backupé mon rep ~/.fvwm complet, c'est un peu brutal...

Vous faites comment vous, vous détarrez le thème (après un bakcup du ~/.fvwm/.fvwm2rc) et asta la vista ?

----------

## gulivert

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Quelle est la meilleure solution pour changer de thèmes, moi étant tombé sur des thèmes un peu sioux qui installe pleins de trucs partout, j'avais carrément backupé mon rep ~/.fvwm complet, c'est un peu brutal...
> 
> Vous faites comment vous, vous détarrez le thème (après un bakcup du ~/.fvwm/.fvwm2rc) et asta la vista ?

 

Heu perso, je change pas de thème, j'ai tjs le même que j'améliore vers mes besoins et envies, à titre informatif, le theme de base que j'ai utilisé est celui de Desintegr (merchi bcp). je crois qu'il existe un module pour changer de theme sous Fvwm, mais sa doit demander une certaine architecture dans ta config je suppose... A confirmer

----------

## marvin rouge

salut les spécialistes de fvwm,

je voudrais créer une barre (comme un dock d'applications) qui apparait avec une touche, et qui disparait une fois qu'une action a été effectuée. Donc c'est un FvwmButton avec l'option -transientpanel

J'ai fait ca:

```

AddToFunc StartFunction

+ I Module FvwmButtons -g 100x600+1-1 -transientpanel FPanel

...

#Bindings

Key Super_L  A  A   Module FPanel

#Fpanel

Read panel

```

et dans le fichier panel il y a la config de FPanel 

```

DestroyModuleConfig FPanel: *

*FPanel: Rows 7

*FPanel: Columns 1

blah blah blah 

```

et ca marche pas. La barre apparait au démarage de fvwm, disparait a la 1ere action, et ne réapparait pas quand je presse la touche "menuWindows"

Qu'est-ce que j'ai pas compris ? Une idée ?

+

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #Bindings
> 
> Key Super_L  A  A   Module FPanel 
> ...

 

 Ce serait pas plutot:

```

Key Super_L  A  A Module FvwmButtons -g 100x600+1-1 -transientpanel FPanel

```

?

----------

## marvin rouge

ouaip. ca marche beaucoup mieux comme ca.

merci

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Est-ce que vous savez comment mettre un raccouric clavier pour le changement de bureau ?

----------

## Darkael

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que vous savez comment mettre un raccouric clavier pour le changement de bureau ?
> 
> 

 

 Tu veux dire un truc comme ça? 

```

Key 1 A C GotoDesk 0 1

Key 2 A C GotoDesk 0 2

...

```

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   
> 
> Est-ce que vous savez comment mettre un raccouric clavier pour le changement de bureau ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

UI   :Laughing: 

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

Je sais pas trop s'il y a encore des gens qui suivent ce thread, mais bon... 

 J'ai une petite question: je n'arrive pas à faire marcher les Shape (pour changer la forme des menus et des boutons). Enfin si, j'y arrive, mais seulement avec la version CVS, par contre avec la version gentoo ça ne marche pas, je sais pas pourquoi. 

 J'utilise ça pour faire du shaping:

```

Colorset 7 Foreground white , ... , Shape /home/gael/Images/shape2.jpg

```

 Sinon le support pour les shape a l'air bien présent pourtant:

```

22:07 gael@ubik ~% /usr/bin/fvwm -V

fvwm 2.5.10 compiled on Sep 12 2004 at 17:53:55

with support for: ReadLine, XPM, PNG, Shape, XShm, SM, XRender, XFT, NLS

```

 Vous me direz que je pourrais me contenter de fvwm-cvs, mais j'ai la flemme de la patcher   :Rolling Eyes:  et j'aimerais bien aussi comprendre ce qui se passe.

----------

## gulivert

Tiens, je connaisssais pas cette option, je vais essayer, voir si sa fonctionne, sinon, tu dis que sa modifie la forme des boutons, serait-il possible avec ette option et une image de faire des bord de fenêtres arrondis?

----------

## pem

En voilà un bon thread, je m'y incruste. Comme contrib, je passe un tip d'un remplacement du script scrollpage par 3ddestop  :Laughing: 

```
emerge 3ddesktop
```

Dans votre éditeur préféré:

```
SetEnv fvwm_goleft "3ddesk --mode=cylinder --gotoleft --nozoom"

SetEnv fvwm_goright "3ddesk --mode=cylinder --gotoright --nozoom"

Stroke N456 0 R N Exec exec $[fvwm_goleft]

Stroke N654 0 R N Exec exec $[fvwm_goright]

Key Right A CM Exec exec $[fvwm_goright]

Key Left A CM Exec exec $[fvwm_goleft]

Mouse 6 R A Exec exec $[fvwm_goleft]

Mouse 7 R A Exec exec $[fvwm_goright]
```

Cela permet de switcher d'un desktop à un autre par les classiques touches [CTRL]+[ALT]+[->] ou [<-] mais ausi avec la souris en tirant sur un bord et en allant vers le coté opposé. Comme j'ai une souris à 7 boutons, j'ai même rajouter les 2 boutons sur les cotés. FVWM est vraiment diabolique pour ce genre de trucs   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens, je connaisssais pas cette option, je vais essayer, voir si sa fonctionne, sinon, tu dis que sa modifie la forme des boutons, serait-il possible avec ette option et une image de faire des bord de fenêtres arrondis?
> 
> 

 

 J'avais pensé aussi aux bords de fenêtres arrondis. Je sais en tout cas que ça marche pour les menus et FvwmButtons (les menus je savais déja, mais pour les boutons je l'ai découvert hier sur cet exemple-ci). Mais je pense pas que ça marche directement avec les fenêtres. 

 On pourrait imaginer un truc tordu pour faire des bords arrondis, genre foutre chaque fenêtre dans un FvwmButton, et mettre un shape sur chaque FvwmButton. Le pire, c'est que c'est surement possible (tout est possible avec FVWM!   :Rolling Eyes: ), mais rien que d'y penser ça me fatigue déja  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Roooo trop bon ton site, je vais tenter de faire un petit shape et te tiens au courant .....

----------

## Darkael

Bon j'ai réussi à résoudre mon problème de shaping: en fait Shape et Translucent ne forment pas un très bon couple, en retirant la translucence j'arriver à faire marcher Shape (fvwm-cvs n'était pas patché pour la translucence, ce qui explique que ça marchait). Maintenant, ça marche .

@pem:

 *pem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cela permet de switcher d'un desktop à un autre par les classiques touches [CTRL]+[ALT]+[->] ou [<-] mais ausi avec la souris en tirant sur un bord et en allant vers le coté opposé. Comme j'ai une souris à 7 boutons, j'ai même rajouter les 2 boutons sur les cotés. FVWM est vraiment diabolique pour ce genre de trucs
> 
> 

 

 Pas mal ton truc, j'avais jamais pensé à utiliser 3ddesk en combo avec fvwm. En effet, FVWM est vraiment diabolique  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pem

 :Question:  Comment faites vous pour vos mails ?

- FvwmScript perl pour vérifier un serveur IMAP 4

- Swallow d'applet déjà configuré

- ...

Je n'ai pas encore integré ça à mon dock et je cherche si quelqu'un a déjà une solution.

----------

## etan

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec le dock, j'ai télécharger un fichier de config pour commencer à voir comment ça marchait seulement, lorsque mon curseur passe au dessus des icones du dock, ou starterbar, ils ne changent pas de couleur comme le laisserait supposer les lignes suivantes de mon fichier de config :

```

*FvwmDock: (1x1, Icon dock/globes/home.png, ActionOnPress, Action(Mouse 1) `DockLaunch "rox --dir=/home/etan" rox  $left $top`, Action(Mouse 3) `Next (rox) Popup MenuFvwmWindowOps Rectangle +$left+$top -100m 0`, HoverIcon dock/globes/home_hover.png)

```

----------

## gulivert

Ben dsl mais je ne sais vous répondre pour vos deux pbs, lol, mais j'ai aussi une question, je me souviens avoir vue dans mes longues nuits de lecture du man pour FVWM, d'avoir vue qu'on pouvait integrer des images au menu FVWM, soit latéralement ou par ex comme titre du menu, j'aimerais bien le faire mais je ne retrouve pas ou j'avais lu ça ...   :Sad: 

J'ai cherché pendant 1h30 de temps hier soir sous le man fvwm mais la j'en peux plus.

Donc j'aimerais juste afficher une petite image en haut de mon menu et qu'il soit centré par rapport au text.

J'ai mis ça comme ça :

```
+   ""%$[fvwm_bouton_path]/fvwm-menu.png%
```

Mais le pb, et vous l'aurez certainement devinez, c'est ki me met cette image décalé par rapport au text, comme si je voulait mettre une petite icone a coté d'un text, du coup ma bannière est toute décaler et m'agrandi mpon menu de 80pixel, po cool.

Merci d'avance si l'un de vous a la réponce

----------

## pem

Salut Ethan, j'ai testé ta ligne dans ma config et elle est syntaxiquement correcte  (en adaptant les chemins vers les icones, bien sûr). Ce qui nous conduit aux questions qui tuent :

- Est ce que tu as bien un PNG dock/globes/home_hover.png visible dans ton ImagePath (attention aux droits d'accès) ?   :Confused: 

- Est ce que ta version est une 2.5.10 (fvwm2 --version) ?  :Shocked: 

Juste pour que ce soit plus simple à débugger, tu peux aussi écrire ta ligne comme ça

```
*FvwmDock:    (1x1, ActionOnPress, \

      Icon dock/globes/home.png, \

      HoverIcon dock/globes/home_hover.png, \

      Action(Mouse 1) `DockLaunch "rox --dir=/home/etan" rox  $left $top`, \

      Action(Mouse 3) `Next (rox) Popup MenuFvwmWindowOps Rectangle +$left+$top -100m 0`)
```

J'espère que ça t'aidera un poil.

----------

## marvin rouge

une petite question de plus 

il faudrait que je passe l'option LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.3.98 à xmms (voir ici c'est a cause d'un bug nvidia)

en ligne de commande, 

```
LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.3.98 xmms &
```

 passe tres bien.

Mais si je mets dans un menu 

```
+   "Xmms"%icons/gentoo32/xmms.png%                        Exec exec "LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.3.98 xmms"
```

 ca marche pas ...

je fait comment pour passer cette option ? (je veux pas faire faire un export global)

merci

----------

## pem

Gulivert, si j'ai bien pigé, tu veux avoir un PNG sur le coté du menu:

```
AddToMenu "Applications@redApple.png@" "aPPLiCaTioNS" Title

+"&DDD%bugMini.xpm%"Exec exec ddd &

....
```

J'ai retrouvé ça sur  sur le site officiel de FVWM.

----------

## pem

Marvin rouge, j'ai 2 solutions pas très propres mais efficaces :

- Tu fais un script et tu l'exec (c'est la plus crado   :Embarassed:  )

- Tu places ton appel dans une variable locale à fvwm genre:

```
SetEnv MonXmms "LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.3.98 xmms"

+ "Xmms"%icons/gentoo32/xmms.png% Exec exec $[MonXmms]
```

----------

## Darkael

@guli

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc j'aimerais juste afficher une petite image en haut de mon menu et qu'il soit centré par rapport au text. 
> 
> 

 

 Dans le screenshot dans le lien que j'ai posté plus haut, regarde bien le 2e menu: on voit pas bien parce que j'ai appliqué le Shape, mais il y a une image dans le menu. Est-ce que c'est un truc comme ça que tu veux? Si oui, la ligne correspondante chez moi est:

```

AddToMenu MenuAnimesuki */home/gael/Images/lain_2_1024.mini.jpg* Title

```

@marvin

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il faudrait que je passe l'option LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.3.98 à xmms
> 
> 

 

A mon avis il faut utiliser SetEnv. Un truc du genre:

```

DestroyFunction LaunchXMMS 

AddToFunction LaunchXMMS

+I SetEnv LD_ASSUME_KERNEL "2.3.98 xmms"

+I Exec exec xmms

[...]

+   "Xmms"%icons/gentoo32/xmms.png% LaunchXMMS

[...]

```

Mais bon, je sais pas si ça marche, j'ai jamais eu de chances avec les variables d'environnement

----------

## gulivert

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> @guli
> 
>  *gulivert wrote:*   
> 
> Donc j'aimerais juste afficher une petite image en haut de mon menu et qu'il soit centré par rapport au text. 
> ...

 

C'était exactement ça, merci   :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

@KarnEvil & pem : ca va etre un script. j'ai essayé vos propositions avec les setenv, mais whalou. xmms veut pas se lancer.

merci.

----------

## pem

@Marvi rouge

Tout compte fait le script c'est pas si mal : ta variable d'environnement ne durerera que le temps de l'exécution du shell et de xmms  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

@pem : en plus ca marche avec un script ...

+

----------

## gulivert

 *pem wrote:*   

> Marvin rouge, j'ai 2 solutions pas très propres mais efficaces :
> 
> - Tu fais un script et tu l'exec (c'est la plus crado   )
> 
> - Tu places ton appel dans une variable locale à fvwm genre:
> ...

 

Ah ben voila ou je l'avais vu cette option, j'ai lu des pages de man entière soir sans le trouver car j'avais le souvenir de l'avoir lu dans le man, mais maintenant que tu me file ce lien, me souvient d'ou je l'ai vu.... Aerffff.

Bref .... Merci

----------

## etan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Est ce que tu as bien un PNG dock/globes/home_hover.png visible dans ton ImagePath (attention aux droits d'accès) ? Confused
> 
> - Est ce que ta version est une 2.5.10 (fvwm2 --version) ? Shocked 
> ...

 

ui droits d'accès paril

ui 2.5.10 :/

bon v bien finir par trouver

----------

## pem

@ ethan   :Question:  Tu as essayé d'ouvrir ton image hover par FVWM ? Juste pour voir si le fichier est lisible (taille correcte, fichier non-corrompu, PNG valide, ...)

```
*FvwmDock:    (1x1, ActionOnPress, \

      Icon dock/globes/home_hover.png, \

      HoverIcon dock/globes/home.png, \

      Action(Mouse 1) `DockLaunch "rox --dir=/home/etan" rox  $left $top`, \

      Action(Mouse 3) `Next (rox) Popup MenuFvwmWindowOps Rectangle +$left+$top -100m 0`)
```

----------

## Darkael

@ethan: le patch pour faire du HoverIcon n'est pas inclus dans tous les ebuild 2.5.10 dans portage il me semble. Vérifie que tu as le tout dernier ebuild fvwm (2.5.10-r7 de mémoire). C'est peut-être ça la cause de tes malheurs?

----------

## pem

@pem: je me réponds tout seul car j'ai fini par touver des applets swallowables de notification de mail sur POP3 ou IMAP. Je pense que ça peut en intéresser d'autres que moi :

gnubiff : beau mais il n'a jamais voulu à causer avec mon FAI

xlassie : laid (si si j'insiste) mais particulièrement puissant

Forcément, mieux vaut prendre celui qui marche, en tous cas pour moi, et voici son intégration dans une barre de FvwmButtons intitulée FvwmBarR :

```
DestroyModuleConfig FvwmBarR: *

*FvwmBarR:   Rows      11

*FvwmBarR:   Frame      0

*FvwmBarR:   Columns      50

*FvwmBarR:   Colorset   30

*FvwmBarR:   Padding      0 0

*FvwmBarR:   BoxSize      fixed

*FvwmBarR:   (38x9+1+1, Swallow Torsmo 'exec exec torsmo')

*FvwmBarR:   (9x9+40+1, Swallow XBiff 'exec exec xlassie -pop3 pop3.free.fr -username pemarchandet -password ask -update 30 < ~/.secret_pwd -mailcommand \"$[fvwm_wave_play] ~/Borealis/Kopete_notify.wav\" -command \"$[fvwm_mail]\" -nokde -nowmaker -offline -fn Courier')
```

 :Crying or Very sad:  Ca donne ça. C'est pas terrible mais ça demande qu'a être amélioré. Si quelqu'un a des suggestions ...

----------

## marvin rouge

lors d'un emerge world je suis passé à fvwm-2.5.10-r7

et la ma buttonbar dock (avec mes icones de lancement d'appli) n'affiche plus rien, ne fait plus aucun action. A part afficher l'horloge.

```

AddToFunc StartFunction

+ I Module FvwmButtons -g 280x33+1+1 FvwmDock 

<snip>

Style FvwmDock     Sticky, NoTitle, NoHandles, Borderwidth 0

Style FvwmDock     WindowListSkip, StaysOnBottom

<snip>###########################################

### Dock

################################################

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmDock: *

*FvwmDock: Rows 1

*FvwmDock: Columns 8

*FvwmDock: Padding 1 1

*FvwmDock: Frame 0

*FvwmDock: Colorset 30

Exec killall -q xdaliclock

*FvwmDock: (1x1, Icon icons/Calabi/Firewire_32X32_32bpp.png, ActionOnPress, Action(Mouse 1) `Menu MenuFvwmConfig mouse 0p 10p`, Action(Mouse 3) "Exec exec Eterm --font-fx none", HoverIcon icons/Calabi/Radioactive_32X32_32bpp.png)

*FvwmDock: (2x1, Swallow (NoClose, UseOld) "xdaliclock" 'Exec xdaliclock -24 -fg gray -noseconds -transparent -font snap')

*FvwmDock: (1x1, Icon icons/Calabi/Butterfly_32X32_32bpp.png, ActionOnPress, Action(Mouse 1) `Menu MenuInternet mouse 0p 10p`, Action(Mouse 3) "Exec exec firefox", HoverIcon icons/gentoo32/firefox.png)

*FvwmDock: (1x1, Icon icons/Calabi/Sound_32X32_32bpp.png, ActionOnPress, Action(Mouse 1) `Menu MenuMultimedia mouse 0p 10p`, Action(Mouse 3) "Exec exec gimp-2.0", HoverIcon icons/gentoo32/gimp.png)

*FvwmDock: (1x1, Icon icons/Calabi/Special2_32X32_32bpp.png, ActionOnPress, Action(Mouse 1) `Menu MenuUtilities mouse 0p 10p`, Action(Mouse 3) "Exec exec nedit -geom 115x46+30+30", HoverIcon icons/gentoo32/nedit.png)

*FvwmDock: (1x1, Icon icons/Calabi/Actions_32X32_32bpp.png, ActionOnPress, Action(Mouse 1) `Menu MenuOffice mouse 0p 10p`, Action(Mouse 3) "Exec exec ooffice", HoverIcon icons/gentoo32/openoffice.png)

*FvwmDock: (1x1, Icon icons/Calabi/Games_32X32_32bpp.png, ActionOnPress, Action(Mouse 1) `Menu MenuGames mouse 0p 10p`, Action(Mouse 3) "Exec exec ../scripts/ut", HoverIcon icons/gentoo32/UT2K3.png)

###############################################

```

en regardant http://www.fvwm.org/news/ pour voir les changelogs, j'ai vu que il y avait des modifs dans fvwmbutton pour la version 2.5.11, mais je suis en 2.5.10

y'a que à moi que ca arrive ?

----------

## pem

@Marvin rouge

J'ai eu le même problèmes. Les HoverIcon sont devenus ActiveIcon. Un petit remplacement et tout est redevenu comme avant. Mieux encore, les bugs de disparition de "Dock" ont disparus.

----------

## marvin rouge

@pem :

ok, merci, ca marche.

btw, le changement de nom t'as trouvé ca ou comme info ?

a+

----------

## pem

@Marvin rouge :  Moi aussi, je ne l'avais pas vu. J'ai posé la question sur le forum anglais et Taviso m'a répondu. En fait, lors de ma dernière synchro, j'ai mis à jour pas mal de soft dont fvwm. Dans cette mise à jour, il y avait des logs aiguillant sur la modif.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bosozoku

Je me permet de poster une question de noob qui doit surement avoir sa réponse dans ce thread mais j'ai pas trouvé...

Déja j'ai vu que quand je reduis une fenetre, elle disparait (ya pas de tableau de bord) j'ai trouve comment switché entres les fenetres : alt + tab (surement un bind dans le fvwm2rc).

Et je voudrais savoir comment faire pour iconifiier les fenetres (les memes en miniatures) comme on voit sur beaucoup de screens de fvwm.

Désolé je débute la dessus...

----------

## marvin rouge

est-ce que tu as  imagemagick ? (dans portage)

et tu peux voir la pour un exemple : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1526848#1526848

----------

## bosozoku

Oui j'ai bien imagemagick d'installé et aussi la partie concernant le thumbnail dans mon fichier de config. Maintenant j'aimerais savoir concretement comment le faire...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## marvin rouge

euh ?

faire quoi exactement ?

(désolé, la je comprend pas ta question)

----------

## yoyo

Ben je crois que ce qu'il cherche à avoir c'est "comment faire pour iconifiier les fenetres (les memes en miniatures) comme on voit sur beaucoup de screens de fvwm.".

Donc bosozoku, si tu as repiqué un fvwm2rc sur le net, c'est probablement déja inclut dedans (surtout si tu le voyais sur les screens). Il te manque peut-être simplement un petit soft : de mémoire feh (emerge feh) mais alors sans garantie aucune ...

EDIT : tu as une section "Thumbnails" dans ton fvwm2rc ??

----------

## bosozoku

Oui j'ai bien feh d'installé et voici ma partie thumbnail : 

```
###################################################################

### Thumbnails

###################################################################

SetEnv fvwm_icon_size 128

DestroyFunc Thumbnail

AddToFunc Thumbnail

+ I Raise

+ I SetEnv Icon-$[w.id] $[w.iconfile]

+ I ThisWindow (!Shaded Iconifiable !Iconic) PipeRead \

    "xwd -silent -id $[w.id] | convert -scale $[fvwm_icon_size] -frame 1x1 \

    -mattecolor black -quality 0 xwd:- png:$[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    && echo WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    || echo Nop"

+ I TestRc (Match) Test (f $[HOME]/icons/$[w.miniiconfile]) PipeRead "composite -geometry +2+4 \

    $[HOME]/icons/$[w.miniiconfile] $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png && echo Nop \

    || echo Beep"

+ I Iconify

DestroyFunc DeThumbnail

AddToFunc DeThumbnail

+ I PipeRead "echo WindowStyle Icon \\$\\[Icon-$[w.id]\\]"

+ I UnsetEnv Icon-$[w.id]

+ I Exec exec rm -f $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png

#*FvwmEvent: deiconify DeThumbnail

#### Comment out these lines if you don't like Icons to have Titles.

#Colorset 12 fg white, bg black, fgsh black, RootTransparent

#Style * IconTitle, IconTitleColorset 12, HilightIconTitleColorset 12, IconTitleRelief 0

#Style * IconFont "Shadow=1 1 SE:xft:sans:bold:pixelsize=10:minspace=True", IndexedIconName, IconBackgroundPadding 0

#Style * IconBackgroundRelief 0, IconBackGroundColorset 12

###################################################################
```

Mais je ne crois pas que vous ayez compris. Ce n'est pas un problème de configuration (enfin je pense pas) mais plutot que je ne sais pas comment faire. Ya forcemment un truc à faire. Comme pour réduire une fenetre faut appuyer sur le bouton "reduire", bah la faut faire quoi pour iconifier en thumbnail ?

Dsl de mon ignorance   :Embarassed: 

----------

## marvin rouge

ok  :Smile: 

```
#### Titlebar Buttons

Mouse 1 1 A Menu MenuFvwmWindowOps

Mouse 3 1 A Menu MenuFvwmwindowOps

Mouse 1 6 A Thumbnail

Mouse 1 4 A Maximize

Mouse 1 2 A Close 
```

c'est cette partie qui va t'interresser : 

avec le bouton 1 de la souris (gauche) tu cliques sur le bouton 6 de la déco des fenêtres, et ca lance l'action thumbnail.

Le A correspond à All (pour les modifiuers, genre CTRL)

je suis pas sous linux, je peux pas te décrire de tete ou est le bouton 6. Ce que je me rappelle : les impairs d'un coté, les pairs de l'autre. (voir le man)

Faut vérifier que tu as bien les fichiers d'images correspondant à la déco des boutons.

en espérant que ca t'aide.

----------

## bosozoku

Oki merci, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais ! bon ça marche pas mais j'espere y arriver quand meme lol

edit : je viens de découvrir le guide du débutant pour fvwm de desintegrer, exactement ce qu'il me fallait !  Merci desintegrer pour ton travail  :Very Happy: 

edit 2 : j'ai trouvé, c'est ctrl + alt + 6  :Very Happy:  (le 6 = bouton pour reduire la fenetre).

----------

## bosozoku

C'est re moi ! 

Je suis séduit par ce fvwm  :Smile: 

Je voudrais changer quelque chose qui parait anodin mais qui me gène.

Lorsque je sélectionne une fenêtre et que je bouge la sourie autre part, cette fenêtre n'est plus sélectionné. Exemple : je lance aterm, il faut que la sourie soit dessus pour que je puisse écrire dessus ! 

ya pas moyen de dire que la sélection d'une fenetre se fait par clic une bonne fois pour toute quelque soit l'endroit ou se trouve la souris ?

----------

## alctraz

voila ce que tu dois ajouter:

```
Style * ClickToFocus, MouseFocusClickRaises

```

(si tu ne veux pas que le click fasse passer la fenetre devant les autres enleves MouseFocusClickRaises)

----------

## bosozoku

Perfecto !   :Very Happy: 

J'ai encore une question (ça fait un peu noob qui attend que tout lui tombe dans les mains mais j'ai cherché !) : comment fait on pour switcher d'un bureau virtuel à un autre en jouant de la molette ? A la fluxbox en fait. Je suppose que ça se joue sur les binds de la souris mais bon...

----------

## Darkael

 *boszoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perfecto ! Very Happy
> 
> J'ai encore une question (ça fait un peu noob qui attend que tout lui tombe dans les mains mais j'ai cherché !) : comment fait on pour switcher d'un bureau virtuel à un autre en jouant de la molette ? A la fluxbox en fait. Je suppose que ça se joue sur les binds de la souris mais bon...
> ...

 

c'est un truc comme ça:

```

Mouse 4 R A GotoDesk -1

Mouse 5 R A GotoDesk +1

```

Tu peux rajouter aussi deux chiffres à GotoDesk pour dire dans quel rangée de bureaux tu veux rester (cf man fvwm)

----------

## bosozoku

Je te remercie mais j'arrive pas à trouver cette partie dans le man, tu peux me donner un lien s'il te plait ? Que je lise un peu  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je te remercie mais j'arrive pas à trouver cette partie dans le man, tu peux me donner un lien s'il te plait ? Que je lise un peu Smile
> 
> 

 

Tu sais que tu peux faire une recherche dans une page man (avec / il me semble)? Sinon la page man est aussi sur le site officiel de FVWM si tu préfère. Sinon, voila ce qui est dit à propos de GotoDesk:

 *the fvwm man page wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GotoDesk prev | arg1 [arg2] [min max]
> 
>     Switches the current viewport to another desktop (workspace, room).
> ...

 

----------

## DuF

Moi j'ai pas compris la notion entre une "Page" et un "Desk" sous fvwm, du moins j'ai pas saisi la différence et ça m'embête pas mal pour faire mon switch de desktop au clavier. En fait j'ai l'impression de n'utiliser que des "Page" et donc seule la commande GotoPage me semblerait utile mais bon ça se trouve c'est GotoDesk qui serait plus à même de répondre à mon besoin, donc si je pouvais comprendre leur utilité à chacun ça m'arrangerait bien  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *duf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi j'ai pas compris la notion entre une "Page" et un "Desk" sous fvwm, du moins j'ai pas saisi la différence et ça m'embête pas mal pour faire mon switch de desktop au clavier. En fait j'ai l'impression de n'utiliser que des "Page" et donc seule la commande GotoPage me semblerait utile mais bon ça se trouve c'est GotoDesk qui serait plus à même de répondre à mon besoin, donc si je pouvais comprendre leur utilité à chacun ça m'arrangerait bien Smile
> 
> 

 

 Un Desk c'est un bureau classique comme dans les autres WM. Chaque Desk peut ensuite être divisé en plusieurs Pages (avec la commande DesktopSize). Ce qui est affiché à l'écran correspond à une page.

 Si tu veux pas de pages, tu fous juste DesktopSize 1x1 dans ta config  :Smile: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai pas compris la notion entre une "Page" et un "Desk" sous fvwm, du moins j'ai pas saisi la différence et ça m'embête pas mal pour faire mon switch de desktop au clavier. En fait j'ai l'impression de n'utiliser que des "Page" et donc seule la commande GotoPage me semblerait utile mais bon ça se trouve c'est GotoDesk qui serait plus à même de répondre à mon besoin, donc si je pouvais comprendre leur utilité à chacun ça m'arrangerait bien 

 

Les desks servent en autre quand tu fais du bi-ecran sans xinerame avec un ecran reconnu comme etant :0.0 et l'autre comme :0.1, ainsi fvwm positionne un desk pour chaque ecran. Mais il ne peut pas faire une page par ecran ..

Sinon vous ne trouvez pas que ce thread tourne au gigantisme, je suis super interessé par le sujet car j'utilise fvwm, mais j'ai du mal à y retrouver mes petits. Y a pas un fvwm wiki en francais qu on pourrait utiliser ?

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai remarqué que yavait pas de wiki pour fvwm.

Je me propose, que pensez vous de faire un wiki français pour fvwm sur stationlinux ?

Le wikini est existant et en plus ce serait un bon point de départ pour le site.

Ce n'est qu'une suggestion bien sûr (bien que je suis intéréssé  :Razz: ). 

PS : faudrait partir de zero car ya aucune doc la !

----------

## DuF

Merci à vous 2 pour l'info c'est donc bien des pages que je dois gêrer mais j'y arrive pas trop, bon vais me replonger dans le man j'ai pas du comprendre le fonctionnement...

----------

## CryoGen

Bon je m'incruste au thread ^^

Alors dabord qu'elle version utilisez-vous ?

```
*  x11-wm/fvwm :

        [   ] 2.4.18 (0)

        [  I] 2.5.10-r3 (0)

        [M~ ] 2.5.10-r5 (0)

        [M~ ] 2.5.10-r6 (0)

        [M~ ] 2.5.12 (0)

```

Comme vous pouvez le constater j'utilise la 10-r3 mais le fichier de config de desintegr est basé sur la 10-r6 ... vu qu'elle est masked je voulais savoir si elle etait quand meme "stable" ??

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Ui elle est stable ( je l'utilise)

----------

## CryoGen

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

> Ui elle est stable ( je l'utilise)

 

oki merci pour ta reponse rapide ^^

et la 2.5.12 (tant qu'a updater dans les version masked   :Twisted Evil:  ) ??

----------

## bosozoku

Ah la je ne sais pas ! Autant testé héhé  :Smile: 

----------

## ttgeub

ouep la 2.5.12 est stable, les versions de dev de fvwm sont extrement stable !

----------

## bosozoku

Au fait ttypub, que penses tu de mon dernier post sur la page précédente ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> ouep la 2.5.12 est stable, les versions de dev de fvwm sont extrement stable !

 

bon bah , c'est partie pour la 2.5.12 alors ^^

----------

## ttgeub

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Au fait ttypub, que penses tu de mon dernier post sur la page précédente ?

 

Ah oui désolé, j'avais pas répondu, oui effectivement c est une tres bonne idée. Le problème c est que perso j'ai pas vraiment du temps à y consacrer, mais se servir de ce wiki plutot que de ce post serait une bonne idee.

Du genre une section pour les fvwm2rc complets, une section pour les trucs et astuces comme la fameuse mise en icone, ou les mouses gesture, une section tutoriale, une section lien ... and so on

----------

## CryoGen

 *ttypub wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Au fait ttypub, que penses tu de mon dernier post sur la page précédente ? 
> 
> Ah oui désolé, j'avais pas répondu, oui effectivement c est une tres bonne idée. Le problème c est que perso j'ai pas vraiment du temps à y consacrer, mais se servir de ce wiki plutot que de ce post serait une bonne idee.
> 
> Du genre une section pour les fvwm2rc complets, une section pour les trucs et astuces comme la fameuse mise en icone, ou les mouses gesture, une section tutoriale, une section lien ... and so on

 

Je suis encore un debutant dans fvwm mais je m'y interresse beaucoup  :Smile:  et j'apprend assez rapidement ^^ Je pourrai tj aider , j'ai pas enormement de temps libre mais ca doit pouvoir ce faire  :Wink: 

C'est vrai que pour trouver une info dans un post c'est pas evident ^^

----------

## bosozoku

Ok c'est cool !   :Very Happy: 

Alors l'adresse du wikini : http://www.stationlinux.org/wikini/

----------

## arnaud75

Vous avez un site sur fvwm qui gagne à être connu et à se développer   :Wink: 

----------

## ttgeub

ah ouep effectivement ca semble interessant, faut voir si on peut participer facilement ...

----------

## Oni92

Moi FVWM m'intérése beaucoup (si j'ai le temps je pense tenter de crée une configuration personalisé à mon goût) mais je voudrais savoir les autres intérrés de FVWM-crystal (à par son intégration instantané à GDM)

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi FVWM m'intérése beaucoup (si j'ai le temps je pense tenter de crée une configuration personalisé à mon goût) mais je voudrais savoir les autres intérrés de FVWM-crystal (à par son intégration instantané à GDM)
> 
> 

 

 Moi ce que j'ai bien aimé dans fvwm-crystal, c'est que ses fichiers de config sont bourrés de petites astuces bien sympa, c'est sympa pour apprendre FVWM.

 Sinon pour le wiki, j'aime assez bien cette idée, faites moi signe quand vous vous y mettrez  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Le wikini de StationLinux est disponible dès maintenant. Il suffit d'y écrire  :Smile: 

L'accès en écriture est valable pour n'importe qui, pas besoin de s'inscrire.

----------

## Darkael

 *boso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le wikini de StationLinux est disponible dès maintenant. Il suffit d'y écrire Smile
> 
> L'accès en écriture est valable pour n'importe qui, pas besoin de s'inscrire.
> ...

 

ouais, je sais, mais ce que je veux dire c'est que j'ai pas envie d'y écrire un truc, pour ensuite me rendre compte ensuite que personne ne suit  :Very Happy: 

 En gros, j'attends que vous commenciez  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon bon je veux bien commencer un peu demain après midi  :Smile: 

Mais faut que ça suive hein !

----------

## ttgeub

Bon ben j'ai tiré le premier, mais j'ai pas relu, et j'ai pas reussi à faire des liens sur la page

 j ai proposé un plan

 écrit le bind de touche et de souris

 écrit la doc sur le pager

 proposé deux liens et un trick

Reste à faire ....  tout le reste   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

http://www.stationlinux.org/wikini/wakka.php?wiki=DesktopFvwm

----------

## bosozoku

Oki  :Smile: 

Bon ça serait bien de garder la page DesktopFvwm comme une sorte d'index qui regroupe les différentes catégories.

Pour les liens, c'est du html !

----------

## ttgeub

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Oki 
> 
> Bon ça serait bien de garder la page DesktopFvwm comme une sorte d'index qui regroupe les différentes catégories.
> 
> Pour les liens, c'est du html !

 

Pas de problemes pour une page d'index, comme j'ai pas trouve comment faire les liens je l'ai pas fait   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bon ben faut continuer, quand j'aurais du temps j'en rajouterai aussi

----------

## CryoGen

+1 trick ^^

(bon c'est pas enorme non plus ^^)

/me galere à faire son theme   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Exellent j'apprend pleins de trucs  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

Yop yop excelent tout ça et merchi Lucky de nous proposer de faire du wiki sur station Linux  :Wink: 

Sinon je commence par corriger une faute d'ortho   :Laughing:  , sur la page principale regroupant les catégories pour FVWM, tu as mis

```
Si quelque chose vous semble érroné ou que vous avez vu des erreur signalez les en faisant un commentaire ou corigez les (dans le cas de fautes type français/écriture).
```

A des erreurs y a s à la fin et à corriger il y a deux r   :Wink: 

Sinon je vais aussi essayer de prendre un peu de temps pour mettre une deux astuces que j'aurais appris

----------

## bosozoku

Hein ? Pourquoi lucky ? Je suis bosozoku moi ! 

Héhé  :Smile: 

Allez te fais pas prier gulivert ! On sait que tu maitrise fvwm !  :Wink: 

Faudra faire une belle mise en page aussi parce que la ça fait vachement brouillon...

----------

## gulivert

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Hein ? Pourquoi lucky ? Je suis bosozoku moi ! 
> 
> Héhé 
> 
> Allez te fais pas prier gulivert ! On sait que tu maitrise fvwm ! 
> ...

 

Oup's sorry   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   bosozoku alias Lucky sur trustonme du coup vue que je t'ai dans msn sous lucky etc... Ben j'arrive pas me faire a ton autre nom sous le Forum Gentoo. Sorry, c'était po voulu   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow: 

Edit : MAITRISE, pas temps que ça, en tout cas pas apr rapport à KarnEvil qui lui doit bien maitriser.

----------

## bosozoku

Non mais c'est parce que lucky était déja pris...  :Sad: 

Fvwm c'est vraiment terrible ! héhé

----------

## peace50

j ai la TELECOMMANDE ATI

et j aimerais lancer Une application lorsque j ai le keycode 159,

et si l application est deja  lance mettre le focus dessus.

oui je c, c mega lourd, mais la telecommande est une extention du clavier, et je dois avoir le focus sur l application pour pouvoir la pilote avec la telecommande

merci

++

----------

## CryoGen

Bon moi je laisse tmber fvwm pour le moment , il est pas encore bien à mon gout (ca m'enerve de devoir configurer les styles pour chaque fenetre .. genre xmms faut marquer dans le fichier de conf qu'il a pas de barre de titre , pareil pour gkrellm2, alors que c'est censé etre géré par l'application elle-meme , je trouve pas ca normal )

Et meme en les configurants , les fentre de config n'ont plus de barre de titre par exemple ^^ trop pratique ca... 

Je reste sur mon xfce4 pour le moment (surtout que la nouvelle version a l'air bien sympa) et puis je changerais plus tard pour E17 (cad beaucoup plus tard  :Very Happy: )

----------

## ttgeub

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bon moi je laisse tmber fvwm pour le moment , il est pas encore bien à mon gout (ca m'enerve de devoir configurer les styles pour chaque fenetre .. genre xmms faut marquer dans le fichier de conf qu'il a pas de barre de titre , pareil pour gkrellm2, alors que c'est censé etre géré par l'application elle-meme , je trouve pas ca normal )
> 
> Et meme en les configurants , les fentre de config n'ont plus de barre de titre par exemple ^^ trop pratique ca... 
> 
> Je reste sur mon xfce4 pour le moment (surtout que la nouvelle version a l'air bien sympa) et puis je changerais plus tard pour E17 (cad beaucoup plus tard )

 

Faux, faux et archi faux quand on vous dit que c'est compliqué fvwm !

----------

## CryoGen

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faux, faux et archi faux quand on vous dit que c'est compliqué fvwm !

 

Je sais que c'est compliquer ^^ 

Seulement , faut avoir une certaine "ame " de styliste et je suis nul dans ce domaine , deja fvwm perd de l'interet

Ensuite, c'est bien de pouvoir "overider" certain parametre des fenetres comme pour les SkipList par exemple seulement quand l'application ne veut pas du decor du WM alors il ne devrait pas y en avoir...

Par contre je regrete un truc de fvwm , c'est de pouvoir scripter mon menu xfce4 aussi puissament que peut l'etre celui de fvwm   :Crying or Very sad: 

De toute facon je ne supprime rien de mon fvwm  :Wink:  Comme ca quand j'aurai un peu de temps gaspiller à glander je continurai à le parametrer ^^

----------

## ttgeub

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  quand l'application ne veut pas du decor du WM alors il ne devrait pas y en avoir...
> 
> 

 

C'est ce que je dis tu t'es lourder dans ta config, j'ai pas de ligne expres pour gkrellm ou xmms et j'ai pas de décors en trops   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Voila je pense la partie du code incriminée

```

###############################################################

#                  Gestion des couleurs                       #

###############################################################

#On efface tout ce qui existait par defaut

CleanupColorsets 

#Couleur des modules

Colorset 0 fg SlateGrey, RootTransparent

Colorset 1 fg #91b6c9, RootTransparent

#Pour le style

#Pour le titre

Colorset 3 VGradient 14 2 #001022 80 #708090 20 #708090

#Pour les icones

Colorset 4 fg Gray70, RootTransparent

Colorset 5 fg White, RootTransparent

#Pour le reste des fenetres

Colorset 6 fg Black, bg #708090

Colorset 7 fg White, bg #708090

#Couleur des fenetres du pager :

#Couleur normale

Colorset 8 fg black, bg SlateGrey

#Couleur fenetre selectionn

Colorset 9 fg white, bg #829aaf

#Pour les menus

# Colorset 10 fg black, fgsh Black, Translucent #c6cfce 20 

Colorset 10 fg black, fgsh Black, Translucent #c6cffe 20 

######################## EMULATION MWM #######################

# Tout ca, c'est parce que certains programmes ont besoin de #

#       l'emulation mwm... et puis ca fait plus beau !       #

##############################################################

Style "*" MWMFunctions

Style "*" HintOverride

Style "*" MWMDecor

Style "*" MWMButtons

Style "*" MWMBorder

###############################################################

#                   Le style des fenetres                     #

###############################################################

#Gestion des bordures des fenetres

BorderStyle   Simple

#Gestion du titre de la fenetre

TitleStyle   Centered Height 14 -- flat 

AddTitleStyle   Colorset 3 

#Gestion des buttons

#ButtonStyle     1 Pixmap button.close.png       

#ButtonStyle     2 Pixmap button.maximize.png    

#ButtonStyle     4 Pixmap button.iconify.png   

#Gestion des menus

MenuStyle * Mwm

MenuStyle * MenuColorset 10

MenuStyle * ActiveColorset 10

#MenuStyle * Font "Shadow=3 2:"

MenuStyle  * Font "xft:Aquafont:size=12"

#Gestion des couleurs

Style   *   Colorset      6

Style   *   HilightColorset   7

Style   *   BorderColorset   6

Style   *   HilightBorderColorset   7

Style   *   IconTitleColorset   4

Style   *   HilightIconTitleColorset   5

#Style   *   IconBackgroundColorset   4

#Gestion des fonts

# Style   *   Font "Shadow=3 2:" 

# Style   *   IconFont "Shadow=3 2:" 

Style    *   Font "xft:Aquafont:size=12"

Style    *   IconFont "xft:Aquafont:size=12"

#Gestion des bordures

 Style   *   BorderWidth 4, HandleWidth 4

#Gestion ...

Style   *   NoPPosition

Style   *   DecorateTransient

Style   *   Icon huge.penguin.png

Style   *   FocusFollowsMouse

Style   *   RandomPlacement, SmartPlacement

Style   *   GNOMEIgnoreHints

# Styles for various Fvwm modules:

Style Fvwm*      NoTitle,  Sticky, WindowListSkip

Style Fvwm*      CirculateSkipIcon, CirculateSkip

Style FvwmPager      !Borders,ParentalRelativity

Style FvwmButtons   !Borders,ParentalRelativity

```

----------

## CryoGen

effectivement en rajoutant l'emulation MWM , ca marche mieux pour les decos:) merci bien 

Par contre gkrellm s'affiche dans la TaskBar  :Sad:  et il se deplace pas facilement   :Laughing:  )

Et mes decos sont moches (j'ai modifié celle du pack de desintgr , mais je suis vraiment nul en graphisme ^^) , où pourrais-je trouver des deco ?(sombre si possible , pour le travail de nuit ^^) 

J'ai commencé à modifier un theme gtk (fourni avec xfce) pour en faire un sombre ^^ mais j'ai du mal a mis retrouver dedans :/ y'a pas une petite doc ou un editeur qui traine quelque part par le plus grand des hazard ??

----------

## ttgeub

fvwm-themes propose des bars : ici

----------

## CryoGen

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> fvwm-themes propose des bars : ici

 

merci  :Smile: 

Va falloir que je trouve une soluce pour xine aussi   :Rolling Eyes:   quand la video est en plein ecran , impossible d'afficher les controles :/

----------

## gulivert

Tu trouveras des déco sur la page d'Ikaro, et certainement ton bonheur   :Wink: 

http://ikaro.dk/news.php

----------

## CryoGen

Je vais y arriver   :Twisted Evil:  un WM n'a pas le droit de me tenir tete   :Exclamation: 

Merci à tous les 2

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai installé fvwm-themes et je voudrais utiliser cette décoration de fenêtres : http://fvwm-themes.sourceforge.net/windowdecors/decor-25.jpg

Comment faire ? Apparemment il faut rajouter les lignes qu'on voit sur l'image dans le fichier de conf mais je ne sais pas trop car j'ai ça aussi pour la déco des fenêtres  : 

```
###################################################################

### Titlebar Decoration

###################################################################

DestroyFunc FuncFvwmDecorBackground

AddToFunc   FuncFvwmDecorBackground

+ I TitleStyle AllActive   TiledPixmap decoration/iconbarf.xpm

+ I TitleStyle AllInactive TiledPixmap decoration/iconbaru.xpm

+ I ButtonStyle All Simple -- UseTitleStyle

FuncFvwmDecorBackground

+ I FuncFvwmDecorBackground

AddButtonStyle 1 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap decoration/stick.xpm -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap decoration/stick.xpm -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap decoration/stick.xpm -- flat)

AddButtonStyle 6 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap decoration/icon.xpm -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap decoration/icon.xpm -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap decoration/icon.xpm -- flat)

AddButtonStyle 4 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap decoration/max.xpm -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap decoration/max.xpm -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap decoration/max.xpm -- flat)

AddButtonStyle 2 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap decoration/close.xpm -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap decoration/close.xpm -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap decoration/close.xpm -- flat)

Style "*" Button 1, Button 2, Button 4, Button 6, GrabFocusOff

Style "*" FvwmButtons

AddToFunc   FuncFvwmReloadDecor

+ I BorderStyle Simple -- HiddenHandles NoInset

+ I TitleStyle  -- Flat

+ I ButtonStyle All -- Flat

FuncFvwmReloadDecor

TitleStyle Height 16

```

Excusez mon ignorance, mais je ne sais pas du tout faire la ... (fichier de config basé sur celui de desintegr)

----------

## CryoGen

Hum , lit la FAQ http://fvwm-themes.sourceforge.net/doc/FAQ ca devrait 'aider ^^ (pour l'instant je suis aussi en pleine recherche/emerge/rtfm) 

 :Twisted Evil:  on va gagner lol

----------

## gulivert

Bon, je viens exposer mon problème dans l'espérance que l'un de vous aura une réponce   :Cool: 

Donc voici, j'ai tenté de faire une petite bar avec FvwmButton qui integrerait peksystray. Donc ça fonctionne mais ...   :Crying or Very sad:   tjs des mais, les icones s'affiches les unes sur les autres au lieu de l'une à coté de l'autre.

Voici l'erreur en image   :Smile: 

Video Systray FVWM

Et voici la bare en question 

```
+ I Module FvwmButtons -g 100x40-50-0 FvwmGuliDock3

.....

...

###################################################################

### GuliDock3

###################################################################

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmGuliDock3: *

*FvwmGuliDock3: Font "Shadow=1 b bl r br r :xft:Verdona:bold:pixelsize=13:minspace=True"

*FvwmGuliDock3: Rows 6

*FvwmGuliDock3: Frame 0

*FvwmGuliDock3: Padding 1 1

*FvwmGuliDock3: Columns 10

*FvwmGuliDock3: Colorset 32

*FvwmGuliDock3: (10x1, Frame 0)

*FvwmGuliDock3: (1x5, Frame 0)

*FvwmGuliDock3: (9x5, Size 60 34, Swallow(UseOld) "peksystray", 'Exec exec peksystray --icon-size 24 --b

order 0')

DestroyFunc DockLaunch

AddToFunc DockLaunch

+ C Any ($1) Next ($1) WindowListFunc

+ C TestRc (NoMatch) Exec $0

+ H Any ($1) WindowList ($1) Rectangle +$2+$3 0 -100m CurrentAtEnd UseListSkip SortByClass NoCurrentDeskTitle

+ D Exec $0

```

Vloi si vous avez une idée c'est la bienvenue car la ça fait un moment que je patoge et je trouve pas trop de doc ou exemple via l'ami google

----------

## gulivert

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Je me demandais si on pouvait utiliser les onglets (tabs) à la manière de fluxbox ? 

C'est vraiment très très pratique.

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je me demandais si on pouvait utiliser les onglets (tabs) à la manière de fluxbox ?
> 
> C'est vraiment très très pratique.
> ...

 

 Il y a un module FvwmTabs, qui je pense fait la même chose que pour Fluxbox, mais j'ai jamais essayé. Je crois que le module est inclus dans la version gentoo de fvwm (j'ai la flemme de vérifier  :Confused:  )

----------

## bosozoku

Ok je te remercie je vais me renseigner la dessus cet après midi.

Je vous tient au courant.

----------

## bosozoku

Bon pour les onglets c'est pas la peine, c'est moche et je ne comprend rien ^^

Maintenant je voudrais savoir comment faire pour enlever les décorations de fenêtres de certaines applications. Car sur le panneau de controle de xine et sur xmms ça fait pas terrible...

Je sais que ça existe car je l'ai déja vu mais je n'arrive pas à le retrouver, help   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fafounet

Et comment faire pour l"ajouter sur certaines applications pasque quand tu peux pas fermer ta fenêtre c'est génant...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bon pour les onglets c'est pas la peine, c'est moche et je ne comprend rien ^^
> 
> Maintenant je voudrais savoir comment faire pour enlever les décorations de fenêtres de certaines applications. Car sur le panneau de controle de xine et sur xmms ça fait pas terrible...
> 
> Je sais que ça existe car je l'ai déja vu mais je n'arrive pas à le retrouver, help  

 

c'est dans les styles des applis:

```
Style xmms NoTitle

Style Beep-media-player NoTitle

Style MPlayer NoTitle, Sticky, WindowListSkip

```

par exemple

----------

## bosozoku

Merci c'est gentil, voila exactement ce que je voulais  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Voici un style pour mplayer qui peut plaire a plus d'un. Fenetre video avec bordure et skin sans bordure  :Wink: 

```
Style MPlayer      NoTitle, !Borders, EWMHMiniIconOverride

Style "MPlayer - Video"   Title, Borders, EWMHMiniIconOverride
```

----------

## bosozoku

Franchement si tu me trouves la meme chose pour xine, je t'embrasse ^^

----------

## CryoGen

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bon pour les onglets c'est pas la peine, c'est moche et je ne comprend rien ^^
> 
> Maintenant je voudrais savoir comment faire pour enlever les décorations de fenêtres de certaines applications. Car sur le panneau de controle de xine et sur xmms ça fait pas terrible...
> 
> Je sais que ça existe car je l'ai déja vu mais je n'arrive pas à le retrouver, help  

 

L'astuc pour xmms et xin est sur cette page meme... 

Il faut activer la compatibiliter MWM...

```
######################## EMULATION MWM #######################

# Tout ca, c'est parce que certains programmes ont besoin de #

#       l'emulation mwm... et puis ca fait plus beau !       #

##############################################################

Style "*" MWMFunctions

Style "*" HintOverride

Style "*" MWMDecor

Style "*" MWMButtons

Style "*" MWMBorder 

```

Regarde plus haut  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Trop bon le truc du style mwm, je ne l'avais pas vu ....   :Shocked: 

----------

## bosozoku

Super ! Ça marche !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apsforps

Bonjour, je suis sous fvwm depuis quelque temps maintenant (merci gulivert pour ta config qui m'a bien servi de base   :Laughing:  ) et je me pose une question : est-il possible de relancer au démarrage de fvwm les programmes qui était restés ouvert à la fermeture de la session précédente (un peu comme gnome fait automatiquement). Autrement que de mettre chacun des progs dans un fichier genre xinitrc bien sûr...

----------

## pem

@Apsforps:

Il y a bien un module nommé FvwmSave qui reconstruit un fichier xinitrc et un autre nommé FvwmSaveDesk ... mais je n'ai jamais tenté le coup.  :Confused: 

----------

## Apsforps

Ok merci, je vais aller voir un peu la documentation à ce sujet  :Razz: 

----------

## [vector]

J'ai vu dans le man que AddToDecor et cie sont depreceated, cependant, rien n'est indiqué pour leur remplacement. Dans certaines configs, ce sont des fonctions du type FuncFvwmReloadDecor qui sont utilisées, mais je comprends pas trop pourquoi ?

----------

## gulivert

Petite question, lorsque j'ouvre une appli, elle n'est pas automatiquement sélectionné. Y a t'il un moyen pour que dès qu'une appli s'ouvre, elle soit automatiquement sélectionné???

Merci d'avance

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Petite question, lorsque j'ouvre une appli, elle n'est pas automatiquement sélectionné. Y a t'il un moyen pour que dès qu'une appli s'ouvre, elle soit automatiquement sélectionné???
> 
> Merci d'avance

 

Hmmm à priori je dirais une combo Focus+WarpToWindow+FvwmEvent. Du genre:

```

DestroyFunc FuncSelectWindow

AddToFunc FuncSelectWindow

+ I Focus

+ I Iconify false

+ I Raise

+ I WarpToWindow 50 50

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmEvent:*

*FvwmEvent: Cmd

*FvwmEvent: add_window FuncSelectWindow

AddToFunc StartFunction

+ I Module FvwmEvent

```

Après faut rajouter des filtres si tu veux que ça fasse que sur certaines fenêtres.

----------

## gulivert

Yessss, tiptop ça marche nickel, merchi bcp   :Very Happy: 

ça met carrément le pointeur sur la fenêtre en plus de la selectionné automatiquement

Edit : en fait, ce truc de la souris qui se met direct sur la fenêtre sa me dérange un peu   :Confused:   Po moyen d'annuler le pointeur dans l'histoire?

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Yessss, tiptop ça marche nickel, merchi bcp  
> 
> ça met carrément le pointeur sur la fenêtre en plus de la selectionné automatiquement
> 
> Edit : en fait, ce truc de la souris qui se met direct sur la fenêtre sa me dérange un peu    Po moyen d'annuler le pointeur dans l'histoire?

 

Vire la ligne avec WarpToWindow dans ce cas, c'est ce qui fait bouger le pointeur.

[edit]

je me demande en fait s'il y a pas un truc plus simple, qui fait tout ça en une option sans devoir passer par FvwmEvent. Je vais aller jeter un coup d'oeil au man.

----------

## bosozoku

Salut les gars ! Je reviens avec quelques questions. Ca fait bien longtemps que je suis pas aller sur fvwm.

Alors je n'ai plus le souvenir que lors d'un thumbnail les décorations de fenêtres disparaissaient.

En gros l'icone du thumbnail, bah il manque les décorations.

Deuxième problème  : xmms.

Je crois que ça s'apelle le focus. En gros il est toujours audessus des autres fenêtres. Si je met firefox dessus bah xmms reste quand même audessus, vous voyez ? Comment faire pour remettre le comportement normal ? De plus je ne vois pas xmms dans le pager et je ne peux pas le selectionner via alt + tab.

----------

## bosozoku

De plus j'aimerais bien retrouver le comportement de fenêtre de fluxbox.

C'est à dire que si la souris s'égare sur un bord du bureau bah ya rien. Par contre si on fait glisser une fenêtre sur un bord, on le fait passer sur la page d'a coter.

J'ai à peu près réussi avec ça :

```
EdgeScroll 100 100 

EdgeResistance 150 150

EdgeThickness 1
```

Ca marche pour le glissement de fenetres mais par contre dès que la souris touche un bord paf ca change de page ! C'est chiant lol

----------

## Pachacamac

Je viens de regarder les quelques pages de ce topic et cela confirme que FVWM est très puissant. Mais aussi prise de tête.

M'enfin c'est ce qui fait son charme   :Rolling Eyes:  Heuresement que certains sont là pour nous délivrer ses secrets !

Voila, c'était juste un post inutile avant de me coucher. 

Bonne nuit aux démons de minuit.

----------

## bosozoku

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Je viens de regarder les quelques pages de ce topic et cela confirme que FVWM est très puissant. Mais aussi prise de tête.
> 
> M'enfin c'est ce qui fait son charme   Heuresement que certains sont là pour nous délivrer ses secrets !
> 
> Voila, c'était juste un post inutile avant de me coucher. 
> ...

 

Arg tu m'as fait une fausse joie, j'ai cru qu'on m'avait répondu (pour mes problèmes).

Méchant va !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Hihi tu va devoir attendre le prochain post !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors je n'ai plus le souvenir que lors d'un thumbnail les décorations de fenêtres disparaissaient.
> 
> En gros l'icone du thumbnail, bah il manque les décorations.
> ...

 

 Heu, ce que tu veux, c'est que les icones elles-mêmes aient des décorations (dans ce cas tu es bizarre), ou bien que les décorations soient incluses dans le screenshot de la fenêtre?

 Pour le premier cas c'est impossible ahma. 

 Pour le deuxième cas, il faut utiliser un autre programme que xwd dans la fonction thumbnail, puisqu'il ne peut pas prendre les décorations des WM apparement. Le seul que j'ai trouvé qui fasse ça c'est import dans imagemagick.

Ca donne ça:

http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/screenshot_050109_0211.jpg

C'est ce que tu veux faire?

Si oui, la fonction thumbnail modifiée chez moi est (à adapter suivant ta config...):

```

SetEnv fvwm_icon_size 192

DestroyFunc Thumbnail

AddToFunc Thumbnail

+ I Raise

+ I SetEnv Icon-$[w.id] $[w.iconfile]

+ I ThisWindow (!Shaded Iconifiable !Iconic) PipeRead \

    "import -frame -window $[w.id] $[FVWM_USERDIR]/Temp-$[w.id].xwd; \

    convert -resize $[fvwm_icon_size] -frame 1x1 \

    -mattecolor black -quality 0 xwd:$[FVWM_USERDIR]/Temp-$[w.id].xwd png:$[FVWM_USERDIR]/.icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    && echo WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon $[FVWM_USERDIR]/.icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    || echo Nop"

+ I TestRc (Match) Test (f $[HOME]/icons/$[w.miniiconfile]) PipeRead "composite -geometry +2+4 \

    $[HOME]/icons/$[w.miniiconfile] $[FVWM_USERDIR]/.icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    $[FVWM_USERDIR]/.icon.tmp.$[w.id].png && echo Nop \

    || echo Beep"

+ I Iconify

```

Par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'import est plus lent que xwd, donc ça prend plus de temps pour l'iconification.

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deuxième problème  : xmms.
> 
> Je crois que ça s'apelle le focus. En gros il est toujours audessus des autres fenêtres. Si je met firefox dessus bah xmms reste quand même audessus, vous voyez ? Comment faire pour remettre le comportement normal ? De plus je ne vois pas xmms dans le pager et je ne peux pas le selectionner via alt + tab.

 

Apparement tu as dans ta config un truc de ce genre:

```

Style xmms WindowListSkip, StaysOnTop

```

 Retire la ou les lignes qui correspondent à ça. Si tu vois pas de lignes comme ça qui corresponde, c'est que le problème a une raison plus profonde. Dans ce cas, essaye d'annuler les effets:

```

Style xmms WindowListHit, StaysOnPut

```

(je suis pas sur pour le StaysOnPut)

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De plus j'aimerais bien retrouver le comportement de fenêtre de fluxbox.
> 
> C'est à dire que si la souris s'égare sur un bord du bureau bah ya rien. Par contre si on fait glisser une fenêtre sur un bord, on le fait passer sur la page d'a coter.
> ...

 

 Théoriquement en augmentant le premier paramètre de EdgeResistance, ça devrait faire ce que tu veux:

```

EdgeResistance 10000 150

```

 Mais je viens d'essayer rapidement, ça ne marche pas... (pas de changement de pages, que ce soit pour le curseur tout seul, ou pour un déplacement de fenêtres).

 Donc je sais pas...

----------

## gulivert

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Salut les gars ! Je reviens avec quelques questions. Ca fait bien longtemps que je suis pas aller sur fvwm.
> 
> Alors je n'ai plus le souvenir que lors d'un thumbnail les décorations de fenêtres disparaissaient.
> 
> En gros l'icone du thumbnail, bah il manque les décorations.
> ...

 

Pour xmms, clique droit sur Xmms lui même, Options -> Toujours visible : enlèves la coche  :Wink: 

----------

## Viiince

Salut tous  :Wink: 

Aujourd'hui je me suis remis sur FVWM, avec pour but de créer une barre des tâches qui a à peu près les mêmes fonctions que celle de Gnome. 

Sauf que voilà, j'ai pas le résultat voulu.

Premièrement, je dois utiliser quel module pour faire ça ? FvwmTaskBar ?

Ensuite j'aimerais intégrer le pager dans la taskbar, comme Gnome, c'est possible ?

Enfin pour le style, j'aimerais mettre les même bordures que celle du pager. J'imagine que je modifie ça dans le colorset, mais c'est quel paramètre ?

Voilà mes colorsets pour la taskbar: *Quote:*   

> Colorset 70 fg white, bg #ffffff, RootTransparent
> 
> Colorset 71 fg white, bg #ffffff, RootTransparent, Tint #ffffff 30

 

Un screenshot:

http://zecmerquise.free.fr/files/fvwm20050109.png

----------

## Darkael

 *Viiince wrote:*   

> Salut tous 
> 
> Aujourd'hui je me suis remis sur FVWM, avec pour but de créer une barre des tâches qui a à peu près les mêmes fonctions que celle de Gnome. 
> 
> Sauf que voilà, j'ai pas le résultat voulu.
> ...

 

Hello,

d'après ce que je sais FvwmTaskBar c'est bien, mais pas très configurable et on peut rien rajouter.

Je n'ai pas de barre des taches, mais si je devais en avoir une je la ferais avec FvwmButtons, en swallowant un FvwmIconMan (FvwmIconMan c'est le truc qui contient les boutons où il y a les noms des fenêtres), et ensuite tu peux swallower tout ce que tu veux: pager, horloge, systray ... (tu peux mettre tout ce que tu veux dans un FvwmButton)

Ca demande un peu de travail, mais bon... Par contre j'ai pas d'exemples à te donner.

----------

## bosozoku

Merci beaucoup karnevil de prendre le temps de nous répondre.

Tu as résolu mon problème pour thumbnail mais je pense garder xwd car c'est vrai qu'import est plus lent. Pour xmms c'est gulivert qui a trouver le choix le plus simple  :Smile: 

----------

## dyurne

[OFF]  *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> swallower

  on subjonctif passé ça donne quoi ?  :Wink:  [/OFF]

----------

## pem

@bosozoku:

Excellente idée pour les contours de fenêtres. C'est bien plus propre.

@KarnEvil:

La réalisation est tout simplement brillante. Vraiment merci pour tes coups de main.

J'en profite pour un tips à 2 cents. Pour accélérer un peu ta fonction de thumbnail, on peut utiliser import pour directement faire le resizing et le passage en png. En passant par un tmpfs (/dev/shm/ chez moi), on gagne un poil sur l'utilisation de composite. Chez moi, ça donne ça et c'est à adapter un peu:

```
SetEnv fvwm_icon_size   150

DestroyFunc   Thumbnail

AddToFunc   Thumbnail

+ I Raise

+ I SetEnv Icon-$[w.id] $[w.IconFile]

+ I ThisWindow (!Shaded Iconifiable !Iconic) PipeRead \

    "import -silent -frame -window $[w.id] -resize $[fvwm_icon_size] -quality 0 /dev/shm/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png; \

    composite -geometry +5+5 $[w.IconFile] /dev/shm/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png /dev/shm/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png; \

    echo WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon /dev/shm/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png"

+ I Iconify

DestroyFunc   DeThumbnail

AddToFunc   DeThumbnail

+ I PipeRead "echo WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon \\$\\[Icon-$[w.id]\\]"

+ I UnsetEnv Icon-$[w.id]

+ I Exec exec rm -f /dev/shm/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png

```

POST EDIT

Une correction sur la fonction DeThumbnail

----------

## gulivert

Aerfff, je viens de tester avec import, ben pas à dire c'est bien plus lent que xwd. Même avec ton astuce pem

----------

## pem

Tu as raison. Même avec mon astuce, cela reste beaucoup plus long (1 seconde en plus sur mon système). J'ai essayé d'autre format (jpeg, tiff, bmp) mais cela ne change pas grand chose.

```
time import -frame -window 0x2400005 -resize 150 -quality 0 /dev/shm/icon.tmp.0x2400005.png

real    0m1.797s

user    0m0.621s

sys     0m0.029s

time xwd -silent -id 0x2400005 | convert -scale 150 -frame 1x1 -mattecolor black -quality 0 xwd:- png:/dev/shm/icon.tmp.0x2400005.png

real    0m0.631s

user    0m0.191s

sys     0m0.079s
```

----------

## bosozoku

Je reviens avec quelques questions  :Smile: 

J'essais de copier le style macosX et voici ce que ça donne : http://stationlinux.org/images/fvwm_mac_firefox.jpg

Je me suis rendu compte que sur mac, les boutons de décorations étaient à gauche et non à droite. Malheuresement je ne sais pas comment faire. Voici ma partie de config de décorations : 

```
###################################################################

### Titlebar Decoration

###################################################################

DestroyFunc FuncFvwmDecorBackground

AddToFunc   FuncFvwmDecorBackground

+ I TitleStyle AllActive   TiledPixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/title-active2.png

+ I TitleStyle AllInactive TiledPixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/title-inactive.png

+ I ButtonStyle All Simple -- UseTitleStyle

FuncFvwmDecorBackground

+ I FuncFvwmDecorBackground

AddButtonStyle 1 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/clo-i.png -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/clo-a.png -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/button.png -- flat)

AddButtonStyle 6 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/min-i.png -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/min-a.png -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/button.png -- flat)

AddButtonStyle 4 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/max-i.png -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/max-d.png -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/button.png -- flat)

AddButtonStyle 2 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/clo-i.png -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/clo-a.png -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/button.png -- flat)

Style "*" Button 1, Button 2, Button 4, Button 6, GrabFocusOff

Style "*" FvwmButtons

AddToFunc   FuncFvwmReloadDecor

+ I BorderStyle Simple -- HiddenHandles NoInset

+ I TitleStyle  -- Flat

+ I ButtonStyle All -- Flat

FuncFvwmReloadDecor

TitleStyle Height 16

```

Un grand merci à mon sauveur  :Smile: 

----------

## [vector]

Je suis pas sur (je débute en FVWM mais je part d'une config vierge), mais je dirais :

```

AddButtonStyle 2 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/clo-i.png -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/clo-a.png -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/button.png -- flat)

AddButtonStyle 1 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/min-i.png -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/min-a.png -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/button.png -- flat)

AddButtonStyle 3 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/max-i.png -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/max-d.png -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/button.png -- flat)

AddButtonStyle 5 \

    ActiveUp   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/clo-i.png -- flat) \

    ActiveDown (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/clo-a.png -- flat) \

    Inactive   (Pixmap /home/lucky/themes/guli/button.png -- flat)

Style "*" Button 1, Button 2, Button 3, Button 5, GrabFocusOff 

```

Il faut aussi que tu change la correspondance Bouton / Action dans tes keybindings.

----------

## bosozoku

Nop ça ne marche pas.

J'ai lu les man mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils expliquent pas trop cette histoire de place. Ils insistent beaucoup sur les status( inactive, activeup, activedown etc...) mais pas de la place des boutons.

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer plz ou me trouver si c'est pas trop demander le passage du man qui explique ça.

----------

## gulivert

Tout est dans la configuration de la souris

 *Quote:*   

> #### Titlebar Buttons
> 
> Mouse 1     1       A   Close
> 
> Mouse 1     2       A   Menu MenuFvwmWindowOps Nop
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

comme tu peux le voir j'ai 6 boutons dans la bare des titres

----------

## bosozoku

Je te remercie Gulivert, je comprend mieux maintenant  :Smile: 

Bon je vais passez pour un idiot ou un boulet mais décidément je ne trouve pas dans les man ou est ce qu'ils parlent des numéros pour la disposition des boutons dans cette fameuse titlebar !!

Voila ma config et ça me donne n'importe quoi :

 *Quote:*   

> #### Titlebar Buttons
> 
> Mouse 1     1       A   Close
> 
> Mouse 1     2       A   Thumbnail
> ...

 

Pour être clair, je souhaite avoir un trio à gauche avec respectivement : close, min, max et un tout à droite avec MenuFvwmWindowOps

Aidez moi plz   :Confused: [/quote]

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aidez moi plz
> 
> 

 

- C'est normal le "+ I FuncFvwmDecorBackground"? Parce que ça rend la fonction FuncFvwmDecorBackground récursive et je sais pas trop comment c'est géré par FVWM... Mais ça devrait pas avoir d'incidence normalement vu que tu lance la fonction avant qu'elle soit entièrement définie

-Sinon:

 *man fvwm wrote:*   

> 
> 
>            The title-bar buttons are numbered with odd numbered buttons on the
> 
>               left  side of the title-bar and even numbers on the right. Smaller-
> ...

 

En gros, les boutons impairs à gauche, les pairs à droite. Donc normalement ça devrait être bon au niveau de la config... Qu'est ce qui se passe exactement quand tu dis "ça donne n'importe quoi?"

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai commenté + I FuncFvwmDecorBackground.

Merci beaucoup KarnEvil, tu m'as donné exactement ce que je voulais savoir  :Smile: 

Bah quand je disais que ça me mettait n'importe quoi, les boutons n'étaient pas dans l'ordre que je voulais (normal puisque je ne savais pas comment c'était géré).

Encore une fois, merci !

----------

## bosozoku

Hum KarnEvil je vais t'embêter  :Smile: 

Sur le lien de ton dernier screenshot, j'ai beaucoup aimé la configuration de ton term ainsi (mais surtout) le thumbnail.

D'après ce que j'ai compris, je pense que le thumbnail est une fonction completement à part de fvwm (je veux dire que c'est pas natif). Ya donc pas de man dessus.

Le mien est horizontale, transparent et sans titre en dessous.

J'aimerais le même que le tient. Comment faire ? Sans abuser, si tu veut bien me dire comment faire, tu pourrais par la même occasion m'expliquer brievement ce qu'il fallait faire plz ? Merci d'avance.

Voici ma fonction Thumbnail :

 *Quote:*   

> SetEnv fvwm_icon_size 256
> 
> DestroyFunc Thumbnail
> 
> AddToFunc Thumbnail
> ...

 Je viens de décommenter les dernières lignes pour avoir les titres mais la police est pas super, bref KarnEvil au secouuuurs !  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

Le thumbnail est bien un truc extérieur à FVWM (ça a été inventé par Taviso, si je me trompe pas). Faut pas toucher aux fonctions Thumbnail et Dethumbnail, si tu veux changer les paramètres du thumbnailing, il faut changer les options relatives aux icones:

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le mien est horizontale,
> 
> 

 

Pour la position des icones, il faut utiliser IconBox pour définir des boites dans lesquelles seront incluses les icones. T'as aussi les options IconFill et IconGrid. Chez moi:

```

Style * IconBox 5 20  100  -15, IconBox -100 20 -15 -15, IconGrid 142 142

```

Et ça donne deux IconBox verticales, dont une que tu peux voir sur le screenshot.

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  transparent
> 
> 

 

Pour enlever la transparence, il faut jouer sur les colorsets. Cherche ces 2 options:

```

Style * Colorset 2, HilightColorset 1

```

Si tu veux de la transparence, il faut mettre par exemple IconAlpha 50 dans les colorsets correspondants. Si tu veux pas de transparence, vire le IconAlpha

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  et sans titre en dessous.
> 
> <...>
> ...

 

Bon pour la police, moi c'est du Bitstream Vera Sans Mono apparement. Pour les couleurs et tout, faut jouer sur les colorsets, et là je sais plus exactement à quoi j'ai touché pour changer ça, donc je peux pas trop t'aider.

Si tu veux voir ma config, elle est ici:

http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/fvwm-karnevil.tar.bz2

Mais c'est pas fait pour être lisible (aucun commentaire)

----------

## pem

@KarnEvil

Chapeau la config ! En plus, c'est bien la première fois que je vois du Ruby dans une conf. Vraiment classe.

Sinon, j'avai une question et un tip :

1) La question :

Pourquoi 2 IconBox ?

2) Le tip:

Comme beaucoup de monde, je vois que tu utilises 2 scripts pour l'horodatage. J'ai fait une p'tite concaténation des 2 (J'ai été un poil rapide en mettant le colorset et les polices en dur)

```
WindowTitle     {TimeAndDate}

WindowSize      60 32

Colorset        30

Init

Begin

        Set $time = (GetOutput {date "+%H:%M"} 1 -1)

        Set $date = (GetOutput {date "+%a %e %b"} 1 -1)

        ChangeTitle 1 $time

        ChangeTitle 2 $date

End

PeriodicTasks

        Begin 

        If (RemainderOfDiv (GetTime) 60)==0 Then

                Begin

                Set $time = (GetOutput {date "+%H:%M"} 1 -1)

                Set $date = (GetOutput {date "+%a %e %b"} 1 -1)

                ChangeTitle 1 $time

                ChangeTitle 2 $date

        End

End

Widget                  1

Property

        Type            ItemDraw

        Size            60 21   

        Position        0 0

        Font            "shadow=1 1 se:xft:Blippo:Bold:pixelsize=20"

        Flags           NoFocus NoReliefString

Main

Case message of

End

Widget                  2

Property

        Type            ItemDraw

        Size            60 11   

        Position        0 21

        Font            "shadow=1 1 se:xft:Blippo:Bold:pixelsize=10"

        Flags           NoFocus NoReliefString

Main

Case message of

End

```

Si ça peut aider ...

----------

## Darkael

 *pem wrote:*   

> @KarnEvil
> 
> Chapeau la config ! En plus, c'est bien la première fois que je vois du Ruby dans une conf. Vraiment classe.
> 
> 

 

Ce sont des scripts ruby rapidement faits, c'était juste pour apprendre un peu la syntaxe. A utiliser avec précaution, donc  :Very Happy: . Par contre, je sais pas si j'ai inclus wallpapers.rb dans la config (flemme de vérifier), il n'est pas du tout utilisable, c'est un script que j'ai abandonné.

 *pem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, j'avai une question et un tip :
> 
> 1) La question :
> ...

 

2 IconBox, pour que la seconde (qui normalement est à droite) prenne le relai si la première (à gauche) est remplie. Mais ça m'est jamais arrivé, et je sais même pas si ça marche en fait  :Very Happy: 

 *pem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Le tip:
> 
> Comme beaucoup de monde, je vois que tu utilises 2 scripts pour l'horodatage. J'ai fait une p'tite concaténation des 2 (J'ai été un poil rapide en mettant le colorset et les polices en dur)
> ...

 

OK, merci pour le tip, j'essaierai ça quand j'aurai un peu de temps.

----------

## bosozoku

Bon j'essais de faire une configuration à partir de zero.

Je prend comme modèle la config de Gulivert dont j'aime beaucoup le principe, séparer les différents fichiers de configuration au lieu d'en faire un énorme ou l'on se s'y retrouve plus.

J'en suis à ma première colle  :Smile: 

Dans la fonction StartFunction, je ne comprend pas cette ligne :

 *Quote:*   

> + I Test (Restart) All (Iconic) Test (f $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png) WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png

 

Une gentille âme pourrait elle m'expliquer ?

----------

## gulivert

Cette ligne est pour le Thumbnail, les applications en minatures sur le bureau. Je ne sais pas exactement à koi sert cette fontion car je ne connais pas cette commande test, elle veut certainement dire ce qu'elle veut dire ^^

Apiriori ça donne le style de bordure de l'icon  WindowStyle IconOverride,, non ?

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans la fonction StartFunction, je ne comprend pas cette ligne :
> 
>  *Quote:*   + I Test (Restart) All (Iconic) Test (f $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png) WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png 
> ...

 

 C'est lié au thumbnailing, c'est ce qui permet de ne pas perdre les thumbnails quand tu fais un restart. Sans ça, les screenshots miniatures sont remplacé par l'icone de l'application (tu peux essayer).

 Une fois que t'as compris ça, la syntaxe devrait être plus facile à comprendre.

----------

## bosozoku

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux, en effet maintenant je comprend mieux  :Smile: 

Autre question à gulivert : pour définir un wallpaper différent sur chaque desk, tu utilises le module FvwmBacker. J'ai compris mais dedans tu utilises FvwmCommand Refresh à chaque ligne qui met un wallpaper (faut donc charger le module FvwmCommandS  :Sad: ). Pourquoi ? Ca fait quoi si on met pas ce fameux refresh ?

----------

## gulivert

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Merci beaucoup à tous les deux, en effet maintenant je comprend mieux 
> 
> Autre question à gulivert : pour définir un wallpaper différent sur chaque desk, tu utilises le module FvwmBacker. J'ai compris mais dedans tu utilises FvwmCommand Refresh à chaque ligne qui met un wallpaper (faut donc charger le module FvwmCommandS ). Pourquoi ? Ca fait quoi si on met pas ce fameux refresh ?

 

Alors oui pour ke FvwmCommand Refresh il faut en charger le module FvwmCommands, ceci sert seuelement si tu utilises Xorg 6.8 avec transset, le pb est que si tu ne mets pas ce refresh, lorsque tu changes de bureau, chaque appli transparente gardait l'ancien wallpapers dans la transparence au lieu d'afficher celui du bureau actuel, le fait de rafraichir permet d'afficher le bon wallpaper sous les appli transparente lors de changement de bureau

Heu suis assez clair ???

----------

## bosozoku

Merci Gulivert, j'ai très bien compris.

Je vois que tu charges le module FvwmProxy, j'ai lu plusieurs fois le man mais en fait je pige pas...

Je pense que ca sert à avoir la liste des fenêtres et pouvoir les selectionner avec le clic molette ou alt+tab mais quand je ne charge pas le module FvwmProxy, je peux toujours avoir cette fonctionnalitée...

----------

## R@NNIS

mon dernier shot fvwm :

http://lycos42.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?image/linux/desktops/4#gallery

----------

## pem

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je pense que ca sert à avoir la liste des fenêtres et pouvoir les selectionner avec le clic molette ou alt+tab mais quand je ne charge pas le module FvwmProxy, je peux toujours avoir cette fonctionnalitée...

 

En fait, le module FvwmProxy est automatiquement chargé si tu l'utilises comme moi dans la définition des touches.

 *Man de FvwmProxy wrote:*   

> Fvwm will search
> 
>        directory specified in the ModulePath configuration option  to  attempt
> 
>        to locate FvwmProxy.

 

----------

## ttgeub

Une adresse interessante : 

http://fvwm.lair.be/

C'est le forum fvwm officiel !

----------

## Darkael

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Une adresse interessante : 
> 
> http://fvwm.lair.be/
> 
> C'est le forum fvwm officiel !

 

 J'allais te dire "non fvwm n'a pas de forum officiel", mais je suis passé  sur le site et y'a effectivement un lien vers le forum  :Confused: 

 En fait ce forum a été créé par quelqu'un des forums gentoo (BlackDragon ou quelque chose comme ça) qui traine souvent sur le thread fvwm anglophone. 

 Mais, je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée d'en faire un forum officiel, vu que c'est BlackDragon lui-même qui héberge les forums, et donc je sais pas trop si c'est fiable. Enfin bon ...

----------

## pem

Ce forum est sympa. Il publie quelques sondages intéressants sur les prochaines évolutions possibles à apporter à Fvwm. Par contre, il n'est pas encore aussi "vivant" que ceux de Gentoo malgré des modérateurs très informés. J'ai noté au moins 2 transfuges de Gentoo et pas des moindres.

----------

## bosozoku

Je reviens avec mes questions !

J'ai un problème lors de la décoration de fenêtres.

Voila mon fichier de config : 

 *Quote:*   

> # Path des fichiers de configuration
> 
> SetEnv fvwm_config_path $[FVWM_USERDIR]/configs
> 
> # Variables pour mettre en place le wallpaper
> ...

 

Et voila mon fichier decorations :

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyFunc FuncFvwmDecorBackground
> 
> AddtoFunc FuncFvwmDecorBackground
> 
> + I TitleStyle AllActive TiledPixmap $[fvwm_deco_path]/title-bar.png
> ...

 

Bien sur j'ai les pixmaps. Maintenant, au lieu d'avoir la décoration de fenêtres par default, je n'ai rien du tout ! (a part la bordure un peu grosse).

Je sais qu'il faut faire un truc avec la souris mais ca c'est juste pour les évenements, j'aimerais bien déja pouvoir voir des boutons sur ma barre de titre  :Smile:  Quelqu'un pour m'aider siouplé ?

edit : mon fichier start si y'en a qui veulent voir les modules chargés :

 *Quote:*   

> # InitFunction
> 
> DestroyFunc InitFunction
> 
> AddtoFunc InitFunction
> ...

 

----------

## ttgeub

 *pem wrote:*   

>  il n'est pas encore aussi "vivant" que ceux de Gentoo malgré des modérateurs très informés

 

C'est aussi pour ça que je poste l'adresse, histoire que ceux qui le veullent posent également leurs questions dessus

----------

## gulivert

bosozoku

N'aurais-tu pas oublié de mettre le chemin complet pour la déco des fenêtres

 *Quote:*   

> + I FuncFvwmDecorBackground 
> 
> AddButtonStyle 1 \ 
> 
> ActiveUp (Pixmap $[fvwm_deco_path]/repertoire/menu-button.png -- flat) \ 
> ...

 

repertoire = non du theme, si t'as téléchargé mon theme tu dois avoir plusieurs rep, osx, Rmilk, guli, etc... Non?

----------

## bosozoku

Non non : 

```
ls .fvwm/decorations/

button-close.png       button-max-push.png       menu-button.png

button-close-push.png  button-min.png            menu-button-push.png

button-inactive.png    button-min-push.png       title-bar-inactive.png

button-max.png         menu-button-inactive.png  title-bar.png

```

Mais peut être manque t'il quelque chose, j'ai uniquement ce que j'ai montré dans le post au dessus.[/code]

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais peut être manque t'il quelque chose, j'ai uniquement ce que j'ai montré dans le post au dessus.

 

Je crois que les boutons n'apparaissent pas tant que tu n'as pas défini d'action dessus avec la souris.

----------

## bosozoku

Merci ça avance.

J'ai ça dans le fichier souris : 

 *Quote:*   

> Mouse 1  1  A   Menu MenuFvwmWindowOps
> 
> Mouse 1  2  A   Close
> 
> Mouse 1  4  A   Maximise
> ...

 

Je vois mes boutons mais pas la barre de titre.

De plus, seul le bouton 2 (close) marche. Sur tous les autres - pour le thumbnail je comprend je l'ai pas mis encore - j'ai le droit à une montre et rien d'autres.

edit : par contre quand je clic dessus j'ai la montre mais je vois bien le pixmap qui change comme je l'ai indiqué dans le fichier decorations.

edit2 : pour le maximize, c'était le Z qu'il manquait ( a la place du S). Il reste plus que le MenuFvwmWindowOps qui marche pas  :Sad: 

edit3 : je viens de comprendre qu'il fallait que je le fasse moi même ^^

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Merci ça avance.
> 
> J'ai ça dans le fichier souris : 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Mouse 1  1  A   Menu MenuFvwmWindowOps
> ...

 

Deux choses:

- c'est Maximize et non Maximise  :Very Happy: 

- sinon, est-ce que tu as bien défini le menu MenuFvwmWindowOps quelque part dans ta config?

[EDIT] grillé  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmm à priori je dirais une combo Focus+WarpToWindow+FvwmEvent. Du genre:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hello,

Je cherche à appliquer ses filtres don tu parles, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pourrais-tu m'expliquer, svp ?

Merchi d'avance   :Razz: 

----------

## gulivert

bosozoku

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyFunc FuncFvwmDecorBackground
> 
> AddtoFunc FuncFvwmDecorBackground
> 
> + I BorderStyle -- NoInset HiddenHandles
> ...

 

Essai voir juste ça pour voir mais garanti rien   :Rolling Eyes: 

En rouge tu ajoutes en vert tu enlèves , sinon franchement je vois rien qui cloche, et là c'est des suppositions j'ai pas testé ce que je te dit   :Cool: 

----------

## bosozoku

C'est bon Gulivert, tout marche  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   
> 
> Hmmm à priori je dirais une combo Focus+WarpToWindow+FvwmEvent. Du genre:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Par filtre je voulais parler d'un truc comme ça:

 *filtre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DestroyFunc FuncSelectWindow
> 
> AddToFunc FuncSelectWindow
> ...

 

Dans cet exemple la fonction ne sera appliquée que si l'appli est xterm, roxfiler ou firefox. Je sais pas si c'est la meilleure manière de faire, mais bon...

----------

## gulivert

Hmmm, ok, et faire l'inverse c'st possible ???

Mettre les applis que je ne veux pas qui soit seléctionné automatiquement, car j'ai que deux applis que je ne veux pas seléctionner automatiquement après ouverture, c'est à dire Gaim et Xchat

En tout cas merci pour ta réponce  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Hmmm, ok, et faire l'inverse c'st possible ???
> 
> Mettre les applis que je ne veux pas qui soit seléctionné automatiquement, car j'ai que deux applis que je ne veux pas seléctionner automatiquement après ouverture, c'est à dire Gaim et Xchat
> 
> En tout cas merci pour ta réponce 

 

Dans ce cas vire juste le point d'exclamation  :Very Happy: . Ca donne un truc comme ça:

```

+ I ThisWindow ("XChat|Gaim") Break

```

(je suis pas sur du nom à mettre pour xchat, vérifie avec Identify)

Pour plus d'infos sur ce que tu peux mettre dans les parenthèses, jette un oeil sur la section Conditions dans la man page (juste en dessous de TestRc, ThisWindow et compagnie)

----------

## gulivert

Yep nickel, c'est bien cool, je tente tous ça ce soir. MERCHHHIIIIII   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

Bon merci pour l'astuce elle marche tiptop, mais j'ai un petit soucis, xchat et gaim sont réglés pour déamrré sur le desktop 5. POur cela j'ai mis :

 *Quote:*   

> Style gaim EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon $[fvwm_icon_path]/gaim.png
> 
> Style "Liste de contacts"* StartsOnDesk 5
> 
> Style xchat-2  EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon $[fvwm_icon_path]/xchat.png
> ...

 

Jusque là pas de pb, j'ajoute ton astuce pour Xchat et gaim et je les ai mis dans mon .xinitrc pour k'il soit lancé au boot de fVWM. La encore no soucis, le pb c'est k quand FVWM boot, le xinitrc lance gaim et xchat et Fvwm switch automatiquement sur le desktop 5 (la ou gaim et xchat démarre), chose que je ne veut pas, j'aimerais qu'il reste sur le desktop 0, pourtant les deux logiciels ne se seléctionnent pas automatiquement comme voulu   :Confused:   Me fait bien comprendre ??

Aurais-tu par hasard une idée ?

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Bon merci pour l'astuce elle marche tiptop, mais j'ai un petit soucis, xchat et gaim sont réglés pour déamrré sur le desktop 5. POur cela j'ai mis :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Style gaim EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon $[fvwm_icon_path]/gaim.png
> 
> Style "Liste de contacts"* StartsOnDesk 5
> ...

 

Rajoute l'option SkipMapping dans le style:

```

Style "Liste de contacts"* StartsOnDesk 5, SkipMapping

```

ça empeche FVWM de changer de desktop quand l'appli démarre

----------

## bosozoku

Petite phrase à part : "Putain c'est incroyable, KarnEvil on dirait qu'il à reponse à tout !! (tout ce qui se rapporte a fvwm en tous cas !) " Voila  :Smile: 

Je reviens  :Smile: 

J'ai pris la configuration de desintegr pour modele (je l'ai remodelé à la façon de gulivert ^^) et ya un truc qui me chifonne, c'est qu'il utilise une fonction pour les decorations de fenêtres.

J'essais d'utiliser les outils de fvwm mais je me heurte à un problème, la barre de titre n'est affichée qu'au centre, sous les boutons ya rien (c'est noir) comment faire pour que le pixmap recouvre toute la zone de la titlebar ?

Voici mon fichier decoration :

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyDecor DefaultDecor
> 
> AddToDecor DefaultDecor
> 
>  + TitleStyle LeftJustified Height 20
> ...

 

Et l'ancien qui marche bien  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DestroyFunc FuncFvwmDecorBackground
> 
> AddToFunc   FuncFvwmDecorBackground
> ...

 

Edit : j'ai un autre problème. Lorsque je maximise une fenêtre, le bouton close disparait (je peux toujours fermer la fenettre en cliquant a l'endroit ou il devrait etre mais le pixmap a disparu). Une idée ?

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Petite phrase à part : "Putain c'est incroyable, KarnEvil on dirait qu'il à reponse à tout !! (tout ce qui se rapporte a fvwm en tous cas !) " Voila 
> 
> 

 

Ben malheureusement pour toi non, vu que par exemple je n'ai pas la réponse à la question que tu poses après  :Very Happy:  Tout ce qui touche aux décorations, je ne maitrise pas du tout  :Confused: 

----------

## gulivert

Yeppp, trop vrai, KarnEvil tu maitrises trop Fvwm, avec toutes les réponces que tu m'as données, sais po ce que j'aurais fait si tu n'avais pas été là   :Wink: 

En tout cas le scripting, tu te démerdes plutot bien comme en témoigne ta config   :Smile: 

Sinon bosozoku, il te manquerais pas la position des boutons :

```
Style "*" Button 1, Button 2, Button 4, Button 6, GrabFocusOff 
```

Ou tu l'as mis ailleur ?

----------

## bosozoku

Je ne l'avais pas mis en effet mais ça fait toujours la même chose  :Sad: 

----------

## gulivert

Petite question, est-il possible d'utiliser la vrai trensparence sur les bordure de fenêtre??? J'ai cru comprendre que le patch fait effet que sur le menu, est bien ça?

Car y a un moyen d'avoir des fenêtre arrondi mais ça utilise la pseudo trenparence, du coup sa bug quand le coin d'une fenetre est afficher par dessus une autre fenetre, sa montre le wallpaper sur la tranparence et non pas ce qui y a réellement dessous

Une idée  ?

----------

## pem

Il ne me semble pas que ce soit possible. J'ai veinement essayé ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pem

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je ne l'avais pas mis en effet mais ça fait toujours la même chose 

 

Au fait, bosozoku, tu as du mieux dans tes décos ? Moi et les décos, nous ne sommes pas potes mais j'ai eu un peu le même problème que toi. Je l'ai résolu en utilisant "AddButtonStyle" au lieu des "ButtonStyle". Ma déco qui marche donne ça (c'est très proche de la tienne):

```
DestroyDecor DefaultDecor

AddToDecor DefaultDecor

+ TitleStyle    LeftJustified Height 24 \

                Active (Colorset 1 -- Flat) \

                Inactive (Colorset 2 -- Flat)

+ ButtonStyle All InActive ( Colorset 2 -- Flat )

+ ButtonStyle All Active ( Colorset 1 -- Flat )

+ AddButtonStyle All -- UseTitleStyle -- Flat

+ AddButtonStyle 1 MiniIcon

+ AddButtonStyle 6 (Pixmap $[fvwm_icon]/16x16/stock/gtk-remove.png)

+ AddButtonStyle 4 (Pixmap $[fvwm_icon]/16x16/stock/gtk-go-up.png)

+ AddButtonStyle 2 (Pixmap $[fvwm_icon]/16x16/stock/gtk-close.png)
```

----------

## bosozoku

Ouais ça va vieux mais les boutons sont séparés, enfin ça se voit quoi  :Sad: 

edit : c'est pas grave, je pense que je vais garder la fonction de desintegr qui elle marche très bien.

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Petite question, est-il possible d'utiliser la vrai trensparence sur les bordure de fenêtre??? J'ai cru comprendre que le patch fait effet que sur le menu, est bien ça?
> 
> Car y a un moyen d'avoir des fenêtre arrondi mais ça utilise la pseudo trenparence, du coup sa bug quand le coin d'une fenetre est afficher par dessus une autre fenetre, sa montre le wallpaper sur la tranparence et non pas ce qui y a réellement dessous
> 
> Une idée  ?

 

Si c'est juste pour avoir des bords arrondis, en fait pour faire ce genre de truc y'a pas besoin de tranparence, il faut utiliser les fonctions shape de X, qui permettent de mettre un masque sur une fenêtre et de ne pas dessiner certaines parties de la fenêtre (je suis pas un expert en programmation X, pardonnez les imprécisions). D'autres WM utilise ça pour faire des bords de fenêtres arrondis.

FVWM ne le fait pas pour les bords de fenêtres  :Confused: , par contre tu peux mettre un Shape pour les menus et les boutons (j'en avais déja parlé dans ce thread je crois). Une idée serait que pour chaque fenêtre, on la swallowe dans un FvwmButtons et qu'on mette un Shape dessus pour simuler des bords arrondis. Je viens de faire quelques essais sur cette idée, et ça donne ça (attention c'est moche  :Very Happy: !):

http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/screenshot_050124_2259.jpg

Bon, avec beaucoup d'efforts on pourrait simuler une barre de titre et des bords fonctionnels (et plus jolis), mais ça pose pleins de problèmes et de toute façon ça serait plus facile de modifier directement les sources de FVWM (un volontaire?).

----------

## gulivert

Ok, je vois, trop la merde, et en fait t'as tester avec composite d'avtivé, car perso j'ai xcompmgr qui tourne tout le temps pour ombres et transprence, me faut un truc qui fonctionne avec composite  :Confused: 

Hmmmm, et n'y aurait-il pas moyen de retoucher le patch pour la vrai transprence qui ne s'attaque qu'au menu, le retoucher de telle manière que l'on puisse utiliser cette vrai transprence aussi sur les fenêtres. Est-ce possible???? Certainement le plus simple pour la configuration dans fvwm2rc.

Sinon pour les sources, merci KarnEvil de te proposer   :Very Happy:   Alors on conte sur toi, dans une semaine tu ns ponds un patch ou new version de Fvwm pour les bordures arrondies   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

Juste une petite requête, peux-tu poster ton exemple de shape svp ???

J'aimerais comprendre comment ça marche car finalement, on peut certainment en tirer du bon, si compatible composite   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Juste une petite requête, peux-tu poster ton exemple de shape svp ???
> 
> J'aimerais comprendre comment ça marche car finalement, on peut certainment en tirer du bon, si compatible composite  

 

Ok voila ce que j'ai utilisé:

```

Colorset 9 fg #515457, fgsh #c2c4c7, bg #ffffff, hi #ffffff, sh #718794, Shape /home/gael/testage.png

*ShapeButton: Geometry 700x420+50+50

*ShapeButton: Colorset 9

*ShapeButton: Rows 18

*ShapeButton: Columns 1

*ShapeButton: Frame 0

*ShapeButton: Font "Shadow=3:xft:Sans:Bold:pixelsize=14:minspace=True:antialias=True"

*ShapeButton: (1x1, Frame 0, Title(Center) "Scite")

*ShapeButton: (1x17, Frame 0, Swallow "Scite" `Exec scite`)

AddToFunc StartFunction

+ I Module FvwmButtons ShapeButton

```

tu remplaces scite par l'appli de ton choix, et "/home/gael/testage.png" par un fichier png masque (j'ai mis celui que j'ai utilisé ici: http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/testage.png)

Mais bon, crois moi ça n'en vaut pas la peine... sauf si tu veux juste savoir comment marche Shape

----------

## gulivert

Ouaip, merchi. Ben après test, je suis pas trop convaincu d'utiliser la fonction shape via fvwmbutton pour afficher des bordures de fenêtres rondes.

Mais le truc parait interessant pour faire des docs et menu arrondi. Maintenant intervient le pb de composite, il ne suis pas le contour du shape   :Crying or Very sad: 

En tout cas pas a travers fvwmbutton. 

Merci pour ton exemple, par contre si tu veux le faire pour les menu, c'est polus a travers FvwmButton cette fois. C'est tu la manère de prosséder, j'ai cherché un peu sur le web mais y en parle pas trop de cette fontion. Je l'ai pas trouvé dans le man, enfin si 2 petit paragraphe dans le man fvwm mais ça ne m'a pas permis de comprendre comment sa fonctionnait réellement niveau syntaxe

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Ouaip, merchi. Ben après test, je suis pas trop convaincu d'utiliser la fonction shape via fvwmbutton pour afficher des bordures de fenêtres rondes.
> 
> Mais le truc parait interessant pour faire des docs et menu arrondi. Maintenant intervient le pb de composite, il ne suis pas le contour du shape  
> 
> En tout cas pas a travers fvwmbutton. 
> ...

 

Pour les menus j'avais déja fait ça aussi, c'est pareil il suffit juste de mettre le Shape dans le colorset qui est associé au menu. Je crois que j'en avais déja parlé quelque part dans ce thread. J'ai la flemme de chercher mon post, par contre j'ai toujours le screenshot sur mon site:

http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/fvwm_cvs_shape.jpg

(c'est à l'époque ou je jouais avec fvwm-crystal, c'est un peu vieux  :Very Happy: )

Sinon t'as un exemple de Shape ici mais seulement pour FvwmButtons:

http://www.zensites.net/fvwm/guide/advanced_buttons.html

Sinon pour shape et les bords de fenêtres, c'est vrai que c'est un peu foireux. Avec un peu de travail et pas mal de scripting, on pourrait simuler ça, mais même si on y arrive un des gros problèmes c'est que un FvwmButtons pour chaque fenêtre, ça consomme pas mal de ressources.

----------

## gulivert

Yep merchi pour le lien, trop bon ce site. En fait, le gar avec qui tu as deja parler de shape sur ce forum ben c'était moi   :Rolling Eyes: 

Lol, j'ai une mémoir de passoir, m'enfin. Sinon j'ai testé un petit shape avec FvwmButton + gaim + xchat. En voici le screenshot

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/Screenshots/fvwm20050129.jpg

POur commencer j'ai comme un petit bug d'affichage sur xchat, sur les bordure gauch haute et bas, qui n'affiche pas l'arrondit correctement. Alors que pour Gaim pas de soucis. J'ai pourtant bien pris soin de mettre le meme nombre de pixel pour fvwmbutton et les images png qui shape. Mais ça merde quand même, peut etre tanté d'autre format d'image, genre xpm  :Question:   J'essayerai

Sinon ça fait vide comme bar de titre, non ?

----------

## pem

Superbe ! L'arrondi semble même avoir un impact sur l'ombre portée. Est que tu perds en temps de lancement ?

----------

## gulivert

Hmm, non j'ai pas l'impression que ça me ralanti Fvwm, que se soit au démarage ou pendant l'utilisation de Fvwm. Bon, à savoir que je ne peux saisir xchat et la liste de contacts de gaim. Qui sont intégrer dans un FvwmButton.

Sinon j'ai tenté du XPM, ben ça ne change strictement rien. A aussi, si on met l'appli transparente, ben sa foire un peu sur les bords arrondi, la parti transprente affiche une grosse ombre pas très jolie.

----------

## Darkael

Pas mal!

Bon pour ton problème d'affichage d'arrondi je sais pas pourquoi ça fait ça...

Sinon quand tu dis que la barre de titre fait vide, avec les fonctionnalités de FvwmButtons tu peux rajouter des boutons qui simulent les boutons d'une barre de titre (Fermer, Iconifier...), et rajouter une commande pour pouvoir déplacer la fenetre quand tu clique sur la barre elle-même, bref tout ce que fait une barre de titre classique.

Bon la vraie difficulté c'est les Resize, c'est le truc qui serait le plus difficile à implémenter je pense, puisque que à chaque fois que tu redimensionnes une fenêtre il faudra un nouveau masque... Avec l'aide d'un script et de imagemagick, ça doit être faisable, mais pas évident...

Enfin, je suis toujours d'avis que le plus simple, c'est de demander aux devs d'implémenter les bords arrondis dans le code de Fvwm  :Very Happy: 

----------

## R@NNIS

Pour ceux qui auraient le temps :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=287266&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Ben np pour informer les dévelopeurs qu'on aimerait bien des fenêtres avec borduers arrondi. Mais faudrait un email avec plusieurs signatures. Le maximum étant la bienvenue. Je ne suis pas très fortiche en Englais mais j'ai des potes qui sont balaises et qui pourraient m'aider à rédiger un email, je veux bien essayer mais qui est ok pour signer?? Peut on lancer une pétition sur le forum gentoo pour acquérir ses signatures ????

Sinon autres question, en attendant d'avoir des bordures arrondi en natif sous Fvwm, j'aimerais integrer à Fvwm le wm Xfwm4 de Xfce qui gère tiptop les arrondi, est il possible de le faire?? Ou l'inverse, utiliser Fvwm mais le configurer pour qu'il ne gère pas les bordure et que se soit tjs Xfwm4 qui les gère???

----------

## pem

Il y a déjà une partie "Feature requests" sur le forum officiel de Fvwm. Perso, j'ai déjà fait la demande ici.

Pour ce qui est d'utiliser un autre wm dans fvwm, cela me paraît assez peu possible. Généralement, lorsqu'un wm se lance, il vérifie si un autre est déjà activé. Si tu arrives à passer outre cette vérification et en jouant avec les style, je pense que tu peux y arriver. Le problème c'est la vérification ...

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Ben np pour informer les dévelopeurs qu'on aimerait bien des fenêtres avec borduers arrondi. Mais faudrait un email avec plusieurs signatures. Le maximum étant la bienvenue. Je ne suis pas très fortiche en Englais mais j'ai des potes qui sont balaises et qui pourraient m'aider à rédiger un email, je veux bien essayer mais qui est ok pour signer?? Peut on lancer une pétition sur le forum gentoo pour acquérir ses signatures ????
> 
> 

 

Le mieux à mon avis c'est d'aller troller sur les mailing-lists, c'est le meilleur moyen amha de contacter les developpeurs (je suis pas sur qu'ils consultent tous le forum de theBlackDragon). D'après ce que j'ai vu les mailing-lists sont pas trop chargées, donc le message passera pas inaperçu.

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon autres question, en attendant d'avoir des bordures arrondi en natif sous Fvwm, j'aimerais integrer à Fvwm le wm Xfwm4 de Xfce qui gère tiptop les arrondi, est il possible de le faire?? Ou l'inverse, utiliser Fvwm mais le configurer pour qu'il ne gère pas les bordure et que se soit tjs Xfwm4 qui les gère???

 

Même si c'est possible, faut savoir que tu perdras pleins de fonctionnalités de FVWM, et je sais pas si ça vaut le coup si c'est seulement pour avoir des bords arrondis  :Confused:  .

----------

## gulivert

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Même si c'est possible, faut savoir que tu perdras pleins de fonctionnalités de FVWM, et je sais pas si ça vaut le coup si c'est seulement pour avoir des bords arrondis  .

 

effectivment bon ben je sais qui reste a faire  :Smile: 

J'ai voté sur le forum theBlackDragon. Mais je vois que ça n'attire pas des foules...

----------

## kwenspc

Bon je me suis mis hier soir à fvwm...c'est chaud!    :Shocked: 

Bon, de manière "instinctive" j'ai compris pas mal de chose, comparer différents fichier de conf ça aide aussi.

j'ai quelques petits trucs qui m'embetent cependant :

(et j'arrive pas à me connecter à fvwm.org! génial...alors que j'en ai besoin sniff)

- je veux que le menu s'affiche avce le clic droit de la souris . je n'ai pas compris la syntaxe, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer "Mouse 1     W       CM  StrokeFunc", à quoi correspond chaque colonne? 

- j'aimerais aussi que le menu soit transparent...j'ai eu beau regarder différent fichier de config, je ne vois pas du tout où je peus trouver ça (dans les styles non? mais quelles sont les commandes spécifiques à la transparence?)

- je n'arrive pas à positionner le pager correctement, ce dernier ce met soit sur mon ecran de droite soit sur celui degauche...Et toujours en haut  :Confused:  j'aimerias bien qu'il soit en bas à droite et beaucoup plus petit.

- torsmo se lance bizarrement (en fait : 1 fois sur 2)et je n'ai rien vu qui permettait de le bouger et de le configurer comme je voulais...

J'ai parcouru ce thread, mais je dois dire qu'il est tellement long que je n'ai pas tout lu non plus, donc désolé si mes questions ont déjà été posée   :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Alors je suis débutant comme toi mais je sais répondre à une question  :Smile: 

Pour que le menu s'affiche avec le clic droit c'est cette partie :

 *Quote:*   

> Mouse 1     R       A   -
> 
> Mouse 3     R       A   Menu MenuFvwmRoot

 

Voila, un clic gauche ne fera rien. D'ailleurs chez moi j'ai le droit à une montre, comment faire pour qu'il ne fasse vraiment rien (comme chez gulivert) ? J'ai essayer de mettre Nop mais ça ne change rien.

----------

## kwenspc

ok merci, mais je comprend toujours pas la syntaxe. ça marche mais je sais pas pourquoi   :Smile: 

je comprend le mot clé "Mouse", mais les autres j'ai du mal à les cerner je dois dire...

Sinon mettre la transparence au menu, là aussi je sèche. j'ai beau regarder dans l'aide je ne vois aucun mot clé de style qui me permette ça  :Confused: 

Pour le Pager c'est ok j'ai réussis à le placer comme je voulais.

C'est dingue le nombre d'options...

Y aurait il un petit outil pour facilement créer ses ColorSet? parce que là le genre de ligne de celle-ci "Colorset 0 fg #111111, fgsh #cccccc, bg #fefefe, hi #808080, sh #808080" c'es tassez indigeste  pour comprendre de quelle couleur il s'agit.

sinon je suis conquis!   :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *Quote:*   

> Mouse 3 R A Menu MenuFvwmRoot

 

Alors Mouse c'est pour la souris  :Smile: , le chiffre 3 c'est pour dire le boutons de droite, le R je sais pas et le A c'est pour dire que c'est possible sur toute la partie de l'écran sauf sur une fenetre.

En gros, A c'est toute la zone de l'ecran libre.

----------

## gulivert

Pour la transprente elle est géré via le colorset, Option Translucent  pour les couleurs du menu et RootTransparent pour le reste

Ex :

 *Quote:*   

> #### Menu Colorset
> 
> Colorset 0 fg #333333, fgsh #c2c4c7, bg #cccccc, hi #808080, sh #808080, Translucent #ffffff 100
> 
> Colorset 1 fg #ffffff, fgsh #9c9c9c, bg #4a4a4a, hi #808080, sh #808080
> ...

 

Translucent #ffffff 100 = pas de transprence

si je remplace par

Translucent #ffffff 80 = transprence a 20% (la vrai uniquement pour le menu)

Si c'est pour des déco ou FvwmButton transprent ça change un peu

```
Colorset 63 fg black, bg #ffffff, Noshape, RootTransparent, Tint #fbfbfb 100
```

Ici ce n'est pas transprent, tu remplace le 100 par 50 et c'est à 50% transprent  :Wink: 

Il n'y a pas a ma connaissance d'outils permettant de paramettrer des colorset, le mieux, c'est le gimp, pour connaitre le nuéro de couleur. Et reste plus qu'a testé

Au cas ou 

FG = couleurs fonts

fgsh = couleurs des fonts mais seuelemtn l'ombres

bg = Backgound (le fond)

hi = bordure haute et gauche (si je ne m'abuse)

sh = bordure bas et droite (si je ne m'abuse aussi)

Je ne suis plus trop sur pour les derniers, y a longtemps que je n'ai changer de couleurs   :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

ok ok merci   :Smile: 

j'avais trouvé pour la transparence...en regardant un screenshot à KarnEvil j'ai vu le parametrage de son MenuColorSet et j'ai vu le ColorSet correspondant  du coup j'ai pigé d'où venait la transparence.

Mais tes précisions me sont plus que préciseuses : je comprents tout les mots clés là!

bon j'y retourne!

----------

## bosozoku

Tu devrais trouver tout ça avec beaucoup plus de précisions dans les Man pages officielles  :Smile: 

----------

## pem

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Y aurait il un petit outil pour facilement créer ses ColorSet? parce que là le genre de ligne de celle-ci "Colorset 0 fg #111111, fgsh #cccccc, bg #fefefe, hi #808080, sh #808080" c'es tassez indigeste  pour comprendre de quelle couleur il s'agit.

 

Tu peux faire des essais directement avec FvwmConsole. sinon, il n'y a pas franchement d'outils pour les conf de Fvwm. Il y a bien eu quelques tentatives (the DotFile Generator), mais c'est en StandBy ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gulivert

J'ai un petit soucis pour la création d'un script, j'aimerais faire un simple petit script pour afficher, pour commencer, l'uptime dans fvwmbutton. Donc pour ce faire dans 

```
/usr/share/fvwm
```

Je cré un fichier FvwmUptime que j'edit de cette manière

 *Quote:*   

> WindowTitle {FvwmUptime}
> 
> WindowSize 120 20		# Taille
> 
> WindowPosition 0 0		# Position
> ...

 

Je me suis inspiré de FvwmApplet-DigitalClock pour faire ce script, mis a part ça la commande pour l'uptime fonctionne dans une console   :Confused: 

J'ajoute pour fvwmbutton cette ligne

 *Quote:*   

> *OSXDock: (120x26, Padding 2 0,  Frame 0,  Swallow FvwmUptime `FvwmScript FvwmUptime 60`)

 

Si quelqu'un est balaise en script et capable de m'aider c'est le bienvenu   :Razz: 

----------

## gulivert

Ben j'ai trouvé   :Laughing: 

Voici comment ecrire le script pour récupérer l'uptime pour Fvwm

 *Quote:*   

> WindowTitle {FvwmUptime}
> 
> WindowSize 120 20		# Taille
> 
> WindowPosition 0 0		# Position
> ...

 

----------

## pem

Et bien, j'étais en plein dedans. En effet, c'est la fonction périodique qui gauffre le script.

----------

## pem

En rajoutant ça, tu vas récupérer la fonction périodique qui va rafraîchir ton uptime:

```
PeriodicTasks

Begin

    If (RemainderOfDiv (GetTime) 60)==0 Then

    Begin

        Set $up = (GetOutput {uptime | tr -s ' ' '\t'|cut -f 4|cut -d \, -f 1,60000} 1 -1)

        ChangeTitle 1 $up

    End

End
```

POST EDIT

Entre la fonction Init et la déclaration du widget, bien sûr.

----------

## gulivert

Merci Pem, tu viens de me faire comprendre ce que je faisais de faut   :Very Happy: 

J'ai fait quelques autres petits scripts à deux bals mais pratique pour faire de FvwmButton un véritable petit Gdesklets   :Cool: 

J'ai donc créé des scripts récupérant, le nom du kernel

 *Quote:*   

> WindowTitle {FvwmKernel}
> 
> WindowSize 185 24               # Taille
> 
> WindowPosition 0 0              # Position
> ...

 

Les températures

 *Quote:*   

> WindowTitle {FvwmTemp1}
> 
> WindowSize 38 24		# Taille
> 
> WindowPosition 0 0		# Position
> ...

 

Un autre script est exactement le même que ce dernier mais j'ai remplacer partout ou y avait temp1 par temp2  :Wink: , l'un donne la temp proco l'autre mb.

Maintenant je rebute sur un script, celui pour connaitre la mémoire utiliser et l'autre pour l'utilisation proco. Pour la mémoir, y a bien la commande freee et le fichier /proc/meminfo mais je n'arrive pas a récupérer la mémoir comme je le veux. Si quelqu'un est capable capturer que la mem utilisé en Mb qui me le fasse savoir sa serait bien cool.

Et pour le proco c'est vite vu j'ai rien trouvé qui me permet de connaitre les rescource proco utilisé ??? Il y a un fichier dans /proc ou /sys qui donne les ressources proco utilisé comme le fait meminfo ???

En espérant que ses petit scripts servent à d'autres 

Voici un petit screen du FvwmButton que je suis en train d'essayer de faire

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/Screenshots/fvwm20050206.jpg

----------

## gulivert

J'ai édité le post de dessus pour corriger le scripts des temperatures, j'y ai ajouter le °C dans le script. Et réduis le temps de rafraichissement a 30 secondes.

Sinon pour la memoir j'ai trouvé comment la récupérer mais en Kb   :Sad:   C'est déjà pas mal mais un peu déroutant pour la lecture quand on a 1 Go de ram

Voici le script en question :

 *Quote:*   

> WindowTitle {FvwmMeminfo}
> 
> WindowSize 115 24		# Taille
> 
> WindowPosition 0 0		# Position
> ...

 

Edit : un petit screen de l'évolution de la bar OSX que j'essaie de faire via FvwmButton et mes scripts

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/OSX-Dock/osx-dock_FvwmButton.jpg

----------

## pem

FvwmScript peut clairement et avantageusement remplacer les gDesklets. Je sais pas si tu as vu ça dans la doc, mais tu peux  faire en sorte que tes scripts communiquent entre eux : ils peuvent s'envoyer des signaux. Cela pourrait être utile si tu souhaites n'avoir qu'un seul PeriodicTask qui tourne et fait tous les calculs pour les envoyer aux autres scripts.

Sinon pour les grandes explications du proc filesystem, tu as la doc du kernel. 

```
less /usr/src/linux/Documentation/proc.txt
```

Tu vas récupérer les infos sur la mémoire dans le /proc/meminfo et les infos sur l'utilisation du CPU dans /proc/stat.

----------

## pem

Pour la mémoire libre en MB:

```
echo $[`cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemFree | awk {'print $2'}` / 1024]
```

----------

## Zanton

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un petit souci : je viens de mettre des icônes pour les boutons 6, 4 et 2 (ceux de Milk pour le moment) mais j'ai un petit problème, ils ne sont pas centrés sur ma barre des titres et au final, il me manque un petit bout en bas et un bout à droite. C'est pas méchant mais je préférerais que tout soit bien centré surtout que j'ai essayé d'autres boutons et c'est la même chose.

Merci de votre aide  :Smile: 

Voici ce que ça donne pour le moment : http://zanton.free.fr/screen/screenshot-2005-02-05%5b15:07%5d.jpg

----------

## gulivert

 *pem wrote:*   

> Pour la mémoire libre en MB:
> 
> ```
> echo $[`cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemFree | awk {'print $2'}` / 1024]
> ```
> ...

 

Merchhhiii    :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Zanton, pour ton pb, la hauteur de ta bare de titre est de combien de pixel ?? Et tes .png de milk font combien de pixel de haut ??? Adapte la hauteur des png par rapport a la hauteur de la bar des titre  :Wink:  The Gimp est ton ami   :Smile: 

----------

## Zanton

Merci Gulivert c'était exactement ça  :Smile:  (mes boutons de Milk faisaient 23*23 et ma barre 18*18 donc j'ai redimensionné le tout et c'est parfait  :Smile:  )

Tant que j'y suis, j'ai vu sur plusieurs screens des fenetres iconifiées mais qui étaient légèrement obscurcies. Je suppose que c'est une option d'image magik mais je ne la trouve pas (j'en ai essayé diverses mais rien de très probant...)

Quelqu'un sait-il ce qu'il faut mettre ?

----------

## pem

Tu peux le faire avec ImageMagick, mais, dans la plupart des cas, c'est plutot le Colorset assignés aux icones qui le fait directement pour toi. Tu peux même gérer une transparence sur ces icones.

POST EDIT

Pour être précis, normalement toutes les apps hérite du Colorset 0 (sauf si tu as modifié ce comportement). Si je déclare mon Colorset 0 comme ça:

```
Colorset 0 fg white, bg black, hi black, sh grey, rootTransparent Buffer, Tint black 60, IconAlpha 60
```

Mes icones seront légèrement transparente (IconAlpha à 60).

----------

## Zanton

Merci, ça marche très bien comme ça  :Smile: 

Juste une petite précision : à quoi sert la commande Tint ? Je pensais que c'était pour appliquer une "teinture" à la transparence mais ça n'a manifestement pas d'effet chez moi.

----------

## pem

Le 'tint' n'a pas d'effet partout. Je m'en sers dans les barre de titres. Si tu ne le vois pas agir ailleurs, c'est certainement parceque les Colorset ne sont pas implémentés complètement dans tous les objets de Fvwm. Par exemple, tu ne peux pas utiliser de 'shape' sur les TitleBar des fenêtres alors que c'est possible dans les FvwmButtons qui sont plus récents. C'est certainement dû au grand age de Fvwm. Je crois qu'il date de 1993.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voici ce que ça donne pour le moment : http://zanton.free.fr/screen/screenshot-2005-02-05%5b15:07%5d.jpg

 

a oué pas mal pas mal  :Very Happy:  je dirai même plus super jolie  :Wink: 

----------

## Zanton

Allez hop, je montre où j'en suis maintenant :

http://zanton.free.fr/screen/screenshot-2005-02-06%5b15:10%5d.jpg

et

http://zanton.free.fr/screen/screenshot-2005-02-06%5b15:11%5d.jpg

----------

## pem

Ca commence à rendre pas mal. 

Je me permet quelques suggestions :

1) Je pense que tu devrais retirer cette barre en base de ton écran (engage ?) et la remplacer par quelques FvwmButtons.

2) J'ai vu que ton menu était en transparence et non pas en transluence. Pour faire simple, il fait une fausse transparence comme MRXVT. Pour avoir une transluence, remplace 'tint' par 'translucent' dans le Colorset de ton menu.   :Wink: 

----------

## Zanton

merci de tes conseils  :Smile: 

1) c'est la starterbar de gdesklets. Pourquoi me conseilles-tu de changer ? J'aime beaucoup les petits effets de grossissement quand la souris passe dessus et de sautillement quand on clique sur une icone (je sais, c'est gadget, mais j'aime bien  :Very Happy:  )

2) Pour le moment, je préfère la transparence, la translucence me pose quelques problèmes quand plusieurs fenetres se superposent, je ne trouve pas ça très lisible.

Sinon, j'ai une petite question ^^ Est ce qu'il est possible de faire transférer une fenêtre du bureau un vers le bureau deux ? Par moment, mon bureau est bien encombré et je voudrais transférer la fenetre d'un programme vers un autre bureau mais je ne sais pas comment faire :s

----------

## pem

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> 1) c'est la starterbar de gdesklets. Pourquoi me conseilles-tu de changer ? J'aime beaucoup les petits effets de grossissement quand la souris passe dessus et de sautillement quand on clique sur une icone (je sais, c'est gadget, mais j'aime bien  )

 

Tu as raison. Ma devise, c'est si c'est gadget et beau, c'est que c'est vraiment indispensable ! Je te conseillai d'utiliser les FvwmButtons car avec eux tu peux avoir le même rendu mais plus intégré à ton desktop (y conpris les effet de "mouse over" et de "mouse clic"). Tu peux même intégrer des applications dedans : perso j'y mets mon pager et des FvwmScripts ... et puis si tu as des bonnes idées et que tu les partages, ça fait progresser les autres utilisateurs.

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> 2) Pour le moment, je préfère la transparence, la translucence me pose quelques problèmes quand plusieurs fenetres se superposent, je ne trouve pas ça très lisible.

 

C'est le grand problème de applis transparentes   :Crying or Very sad:  . Il faut vraiment doser un max.

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Sinon, j'ai une petite question ^^ Est ce qu'il est possible de faire transférer une fenêtre du bureau un vers le bureau deux ? Par moment, mon bureau est bien encombré et je voudrais transférer la fenetre d'un programme vers un autre bureau mais je ne sais pas comment faire :s

 

Ouaip, utilise MoveToDesk. J'en ai pompé la configuration sur celle de desintegr (aka Sziggy). Si tu es preneur, je peux t'en faire un p'tit extrait ciblé   :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Bon j'ai terminé ma petite config Fvwm (émulation de Milky OSX) et j'ai trouvé une petite astuce pour avoir des bordures de fenêtre arrondi, ce qui devrait certainement servir à plus d'un.

Astuce trouvé sur :

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1100909396413a3dea2ea63&p=screen

Donc voici la portion du Fvwm2rc

 *Quote:*   

> ###################################################################
> 
> ### Decoration de la bare des titres
> 
> ###################################################################
> ...

 

Et bien entendu les images qui affichent chaques coins doivent avoir le coin arrondi, The Gimp est la solution   :Smile: 

Comme vs avez du vous en rendre conte ça utilise la pseudo transprence donc si on met un coin de fenêtre sur une autre on ne voit pas la fenêtre de dessous dans la transprence mais le fond d'écran. Faudrait juste pouvoir utiliser l'option translucent et ça serait type top

Et voici ce que ça donne :

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/Screenshots/fvwm20050206.jpg

C'est déjà bien sympa   :Razz: 

----------

## Zanton

 *pem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouaip, utilise MoveToDesk. J'en ai pompé la configuration sur celle de desintegr (aka Sziggy). Si tu es preneur, je peux t'en faire un p'tit extrait ciblé  

 

Je suis preneur  :Smile: 

----------

## Zanton

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Comme vs avez du vous en rendre conte ça utilise la pseudo transprence donc si on met un coin de fenêtre sur une autre on ne voit pas la fenêtre de dessous dans la transprence mais le fond d'écran. Faudrait juste pouvoir utiliser l'option translucent et ça serait type top
> 
> 

 

tu pourrais faire un screen avec des fenetres les unes sur les autres pour qu'on voit ce que ça donne justement, si ça ne choque pas trop ?

----------

## gulivert

Et voici

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/Bugs/fvwm-rnd_corner-bug.jpg

Ici ça ne choque pas trop car ma bare de titre n'est pas haute, elle fait 18 pixel pour une résolution de 1792x1344, donc c'est po gros, mais avant de la mettre a 18px je l'avais à 23px, et là ça choquait plus

----------

## Zanton

C'est pas trop méchant je trouve.

Vous pensez qu'on aura droit aux bords ronds de base dans la prochaine version de fvwm ? D'ailleurs, c'est un projet dynamique ou sans plus ?

----------

## pem

@gulivert:

 :Crying or Very sad:  C'est quand même vraiment bien. J'en ai ma grosse larme ... Je pense que je vais adopter très rapidement. En attendand le masking sur la barre de titre, ça fera l'affaire.

@Zanton:

Je te prépare un post sur le sujet.

----------

## pem

On commence par un petit menu qui sera appelé par un click droit sur la bare de titre:

```
#####

# fvwm Window Operation Menu

###########

DestroyMenu     MenuFvwmWindowOps

AddToMenu       MenuFvwmWindowOps

+ "Move"                Move

+ "Resize"              Resize

+ "MoveTo"              Popup MenuFvwmSendTo

+ "(De)Iconify"         Iconify

+ "(Un)Maximize"        Maximize

+ "(Un)Shade"           WindowShade

+ "(Un)Stick"           Stick

+ "" Nop

+ "Close"               Close

+ "Delete"              Delete

+ "Destroy"             Destroy

+ "" Nop

+ "StaysOnTop"          Pick (CirculateHit) Layer 0 6

+ "StaysPut"            Pick (CirculateHit) Layer 0 4

+ "StaysOnBottom"       Pick (CirculateHit) Layer 0 2

+ "" Nop

+ "Window Screenshot"   Pick (CirculateHit) FvwmWindowScreenshot

+ "Screenshot"          FvwmDesktopScreenshot 5

+ "" Nop

+ "Identify"            Module FvwmIdent
```

Comme tu peux le voir, ce menu permet tout un tas d'autres choses comme s'occuper de l'identification d'une appli par FvwmIndent.

Ce menu en appelle un autre lorsque tu déplaces ta souris sur le "MoveTo":

```
DestroyMenu     MenuFvwmSendTo

AddToMenu       MenuFvwmSendTo

+ "Bureau &1"           MoveToDesk 0 0

+ "Bureau &2"           MoveToDesk 1 0

+ "Bureau &3"           MoveToDesk 2 0

+ "Bureau &4"           MoveToDesk 3 0
```

Les MoveToDesk sont ici et il faut que tu les modifies en fonctions de ta déclaration de bureaux et pages.

Il faut maintenant s'occuper des appels à ces menus. Je les ai mis sur le petit icone à coté du titre de la fenêtre pour toutes actions souris et sur un click droit sur le titre de la fenêtre:

```
Mouse   1       1       A       Menu MenuFvwmWindowOps

Mouse   2       1       A       Menu MenuFvwmWindowOps

Mouse   3       1       A       Menu MenuFvwmwindowOps

Mouse   3       T       A       Menu MenuFvwmWindowOps
```

----------

## Zanton

J'ai une nouvelle question  :Smile: 

En fait, j'utilise fvwm-menu-directory pour me générer une liste de toutes mes playlists que j'ai placées au préalable dans un répertoire donné. Le truc, c'est que j'ai créé un sous-répertoire qui regroupe toutes mes playlists de live. Ce sous-dossier apparait bien dans mon menu de playlists mais si je clique sur une playlist live dedans, il ne se passe rien. 

Je donne la partie de code en question :

```
DestroyFunc FuncFvwmMenuDirectory2

AddToFunc   FuncFvwmMenuDirectory2

+ I PipeRead 'fvwm-menu-directory -d "$0" --exec-file ^xmms'
```

J'ai essayé avec différentes options ( --check-subdir --links ) mais ça ne donne rien.

Voici ce que ça donne, j'imagine que je ne suis pas très clair dans mes explications ^^ :

http://zanton.free.fr/screen/playlists.jpg

----------

## pem

Tiens, j'ai jamais utilisé cette fonction. Je vais me rencarder et faire quelques essais.

POST EDIT:

C'est un p'tit module en PERL. Tu peux l'appeler en ligne de commande. Cela va mettre utile pour le tuning.

----------

## Zanton

Alors, merci pour le petit post, c'est tout à fait ça  :Smile:  Je l'ai adapté à ma sauce mais ça donne les résultats escomptés MAIS j'ai un problème étrange : j'ai trois bureaux avec une seule page dans chaque bureau. Je peux transférer sans souci des fenetres de 1 vers 2 ou 3, ou bien de 2ou 3 vers 1 mais je ne peux pas faire 2 vers 3 ou 3 vers 2 : ça part dans le cosmos. Le cosmos étant un bureau non répertorié. Quand je fais clique droit pour voir la liste des fenetres, je peux récupérer mes applis mais elles sont sur un bureau qui n'est pas dans mon pager :s C'est relativement curieux et je ne comprends pas à quoi c'est du :s

Sinon pour la commande c'est en effet très pratique et si jamais tu trouves comment executer des fichiers dans un sous repertoire avec le meme programme que dans le repertoire "racine", je suis preneur  :Smile: 

----------

## pem

Ouiap, il y a un rat crevé dans la fonction. En fait, dans la doc, on voit que MoveToDesk est issu d'une vielle fonction  WindowsDesk qui a été adaptée. L'adaptation doit être un peu légère. J'ai mis le max d'option et ça semble corrigé tout ça. Et hop :

```
DestroyMenu   MenuFvwmSendTo

AddToMenu   MenuFvwmSendTo

+ "Bureau &1"      MoveToDesk 0 0 0 3

+ "Bureau &2"      MoveToDesk 0 1 0 3

+ "Bureau &3"      MoveToDesk 0 2 0 3

+ "Bureau &4"      MoveToDesk 0 3 0 3
```

----------

## Zanton

J'avais fait mon boulet en fait et j'avais inversé deux valeurs. En remettant tout dans l'ordre, ça marche beaucoup mieux  :Smile:  Et je n'ai meme pas besoin d'utiliser les min et max values, deux arguments suffisent.

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## pem

Désolé Zanton   :Embarassed:   ça fait un bon bout de temps (plus de 2 heures) que je me bats avec  fvwm-menu-directory sans grand succès. J'ai fait un script pour faire la même chose et cela m'a pris 5 minutes (même moins je crois). Pour moi, c'est la dernière fois que je tente d'utiliser cette fonction. J'ai quand même vu des gars réussir à l'utiliser mais moi ... non   :Mad: 

Bon si jamais cette fonction te saoule autant que moi, voici mon script:

```
#!/bin/bash

find /home/$USER/mp3 -name *.m3u -exec echo "+ \"{}\" exec exec xmms \"{}\""  \; | sort

```

Comme tu peux le voir, ça tue de simplicité.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour les appels, du grand classique:

```
DestroyFunc   MusicBrowse

AddToFunc   MusicBrowse

+ I DestroyMenu   recreate MenuMusic

+ I AddToMenu   MenuMusic

+ I PipeRead '$[fvwm_script]/music.sh'
```

pour la fonction et pour le menu :

```
DestroyMenu   MenuMusic

AddToMenu   MenuMusic

+ DynamicPopupAction   Function MusicBrowse
```

Il suffit alors de faire un simple appel à ce menu par un Popup dans le menu principal.

----------

## Darkael

@pem: pas mal l'idée du find qui permet de récuper toutes les playlists. Néanmoins, on perd l'idée de pouvoir "browser" dans le répertoire, qui est l'intéret principal de fvwm-menu-directory. Si il y a une centaine de playlist eparpillés dans les sous-répertoires, ça risque d'être un peu lourd avec ta solution... Mais bon c'est sur que dans le petit exemple qu'a donné Zanton, ça ne fait rien du tout  :Very Happy: 

@Zanton:

A priori, je dirais que ce qui manque à ton truc, c'est un petit sed:

```

DestroyFunc FuncFvwmMenuDirectory2

AddToFunc   FuncFvwmMenuDirectory2

+ I PipeRead 'fvwm-menu-directory -d "$0" --exec-file "^xmms" | sed "s#FuncFvwmMenuDirectory#FuncFvwmMenuDirectory2#g" '

```

Si tu ne fais pas le sed, lorsque tu parcours un sous-repertoire, c'est la fonction FuncFvwmMenuDirectory qui va être utilisé pour ce sous-répertoire, et non ton FuncFvwmMenuDirectory2 (c'est le comportement par défaut de fvwm-menu-directory)

Si jamais ça ne marche toujours pas, est-ce que tu pourrais donner plus de détails sur ta config (notamment le menu depuis lequel tu appelles FuncFvwmMenuDirectory2)

----------

## Zanton

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Zanton:
> 
> A priori, je dirais que ce qui manque à ton truc, c'est un petit sed:
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  Ca marche parfaitement avec l'aide de sed  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup.

EDIT : l'option g de sed est-elle nécessaire dans notre cas ? je connais le principe sed mais je ne suis pas très familier avec son fonctionnement. Il me semble que l'option g permet de répéter l'opération sur toutes les occurences mais dans le cas présent, n'a-t-on pas une seule occurence à changer ?

----------

## Darkael

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : l'option g de sed est-elle nécessaire dans notre cas ? je connais le principe sed mais je ne suis pas très familier avec son fonctionnement. Il me semble que l'option g permet de répéter l'opération sur toutes les occurences mais dans le cas présent, n'a-t-on pas une seule occurence à changer ?

 

Oui t'as raison normalement y'en a pas besoin...

----------

## marvin rouge

j'ai repris les scripts de gulivert ici pour la température en les adaptant, ça marche très bien, merci  :Smile: 

mais j'ai un souci : je voudrais faire la même chose pour la fréquence du cpu (dynamique) avec ça: 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz | awk {'print $4'} | cut -b 1,2,3,4

1001
```

Donc je mets dans un script

```

cat /usr/share/fvwm/FvwmCpuFreq 

WindowTitle {FvwmCpuFreq}

WindowSize 115 24 

WindowPosition 0 0 

ForeColor {gray}

BackColor {white}

Font "Shadow=0:xft:snap"

Init

Begin

Set $freq=(GetOutput {echo `cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz | awk {'print $4'} | cut -b 1,2,3,4`})

Set $freq1=MHz

ChangeTitle 1 $freq

ChangeTitle 2 $freq1

End

PeriodicTasks

Begin

If (RemainderOfDiv (GetTime) 30)==0 Then

Begin

Set $freq = (GetOutput {echo `cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz | awk {'print $4'} | cut -b 1,2,3,4`})

ChangeTitle 1 $freq

End

End

Widget 1

Property

Size 65 24

Position 0 0

Font "Shadow=0:xft:snap"

Flags Left

Type ItemDraw

Title {OK}

End

Widget 2

Property

Size 15 24

Position 65 0

Font "Shadow=0:xft:snap"

Flags Left

Type ItemDraw

Title {OK}

End

```

et je l'invoque dans mon dock par 

```
*FvwmDock: (20x2, Frame 0, Padding 2 0, Left, Swallow(UseOld) FvwmCpuFreq `FvwmScript FvwmCpuFreq 60`)
```

ca marche pas (il trace un rectangle blanc sur blanc). Alors que la même manip marche pour le script des températures !

une idée ?

----------

## pem

J'ai 3 remarques :

1) Au niveau du script, tu peux retirer le ForeColor et BackColor pour le remplacer par le Colorset que tu utilises dans ton dock.

2) Dans l'appel par ton dock, tu peux aussi retire le paramètre 60 (sauf si tu as l''intention de ré-utiliser cette valeur dans la section PeriodicTask)

3) Sinon, la commande que tu utilises renvoie 2 arguments (sur 2 lignes). Donc, je t'en propse une simplifiée:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz" | awk {'print $4'}
```

----------

## marvin rouge

merci de ta réponse  :Smile:  , mais ça marche toujours pas.

1): vu. j'ai tenté avec rien, avec un colorset différent, et avec le même colorset que le dock.

2)ok

3)chez moi ca renvoie qu'un seul argument. et je coupe les derniers chiffres pour pas avoir les pouillèmes de MHz. Donc le mix entre ta commande et la mienne:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz" | awk {'print $4'} | cut -b 1,2,3,4
```

 qui me renvoie la fréquence en MHz dans la console

Si je lui colle un Frame 1 il me dessine une boite autour du bouton, la ou je veux le mettre. Si je ne mets pas de colorset il me dessine un rectangle gris (alors que le colorset du dock, c'est noir sur fond blanc).

... bizarre

----------

## NiLuJe

Incruste :

```
grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo
```

plus 'propre' que

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz"
```

nan?

----------

## pem

@NiLuJe:

Des incrustes comme ça, c'est toujours un plaisir.

@marvin rouge

J'ai encore 3 remarques (ça devient limite une habitude):

1)Est ce que tu as essayé de le lancer dans FvwmConsole? C'est un test intéressant car il permet d'éviter les problèmes pouvant venir des FvwmButtons. Dans la console de Fvwm:

```
FvwmScript /usr/share/fvwm/FvwmCpuFreq
```

Si ça marche, c'est que ça vient du FvwmButton, si ça marche pas c'est que ça vient du FvwmScript.   :Wink: 

2) Sinon, lorsque je développe un FvwmScript, je ne mets pas de PeriodicTask, je le rajoute seulement lorsque le script est fini. Je ne tente même pas d'utiliser des valeurs obtenue par des commandes mais je force des valeurs équivalentes. Cela te donne un bon apperçu du final.

3) Tu peux retirer les valeurs par défauts de widgets (la ligne Title {OK}). Elle ne te sera pas utile dans ce cas, car tu initialises ces valeurs dans la section Init.

----------

## gulivert

Petite question, est il possible d'afficher des .png pour la déco des fenêtres ?? Pas pour la bare de titre mais pour les cotés gauche et droite et pour dessous, ainsi que les extrémité bas - gauche et bas - droite ???

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Petite question, est il possible d'afficher des .png pour la déco des fenêtres ?? Pas pour la bare de titre mais pour les cotés gauche et droite et pour dessous, ainsi que les extrémité bas - gauche et bas - droite ???

 

Non. Enfin si, mais dans ce cas ça sera la même décoration sera appliquée aux quatre coins de la fenêtre, et ça fait un truc assez moche. Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai toujours compris... Mais si tu arrives à faire autrement, je serais intéressé de savoir comment tu fais.

----------

## gulivert

Ok, merci, je vais voir ce que je trouve, en parcourant des docs diverses et les exemples qui se trouve dans /usr/share/fvwm j'ai peu voir comme style ceci

```
Style "*" FvwmButton
```

Sa veut dire qu'on peut utiliser FvwmButton pour le style de fenêtre? Si c'est le cas, ça permettrait d'utiliser le shaping sur les bordures  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Ok, merci, je vais voir ce que je trouve, en parcourant des docs diverses et les exemples qui se trouve dans /usr/share/fvwm j'ai peu voir comme style ceci
> 
> ```
> Style "*" FvwmButton
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm non désolé  :Very Happy: , d'après le man c'est un style qui est l'opposé du style MwmButton, il n'a rien à voir avec le module FvwmButtons, malgré le nom.

----------

## gulivert

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ben l'etait permis de réver   :Very Happy: 

Mis à part ça, j'ai trouvé une autre astuce pour l'autofocus.

Karnevil m'avait donné cette astuce

 *Quote:*   

> #DestroyFunc FuncSelectWindow
> 
> AddToFunc FuncSelectWindow
> 
> + I ThisWindow ("Xchat-2|Liste de contacts|ShapeGaim|ShapeXchat|ShapePager") Break 
> ...

 

L'option + I ThisWindow  permet d'exclure des applications pour l'autofocus. J'ai remplacé ses options par

 *Quote:*   

> *FvwmEvent: PassID
> 
> *FvwmEvent: add_window windowid $0 Focus

 

Sa pose moin de soucis avec la deuxieme manière, par exemple avec la manière KarnEvil, lorsque j'effassait un fichier sous Rox-Filer, j'avais la souris qui se transformait en pointeur près a cliquer une application   :Shocked:   De même pour ma bar OSX lorsqu'elle chargeait les script, a chaque script qui se mettait dans la bare, sa faisait le pb de souris, t'en que je cliquais pas, fvwmbutton ne continuait pas a se charger ....... 

Vloi, alors si l'option peut servir à d'autre  :Wink: 

----------

## Tsukusa

Bonjour !!!

En fait ca fait un moment que je cherche une documentation complète pour fvwm car je me lasse fluxbox la ... J'en avais trouvé une il y a quelques mois mais j'ai égaré le lien   :Embarassed:   et impossible de remettre la main dessus.

Si vous avez des sites à me proposer. Le top ca serait un documentation à imprimer pour les bases et après les astuces s'il y a des sites dédiés pourquoi pas (mais bon il y a toujours ce sujet qui est bourré d'astuces ^^).

Merci d'avance!!!

----------

## Darkael

 *Tsukusa wrote:*   

> Bonjour !!!
> 
> En fait ca fait un moment que je cherche une documentation complète pour fvwm car je me lasse fluxbox la ... J'en avais trouvé une il y a quelques mois mais j'ai égaré le lien    et impossible de remettre la main dessus.
> 
> Si vous avez des sites à me proposer. Le top ca serait un documentation à imprimer pour les bases et après les astuces s'il y a des sites dédiés pourquoi pas (mais bon il y a toujours ce sujet qui est bourré d'astuces ^^).
> ...

 

Salut, j'ai ce site qui est censé etre pour les débutants, mais je sais pas trop ce qu'il vaut:

http://www.zensites.net/fvwm/guide/

Sinon, a mon avis le meilleur moyen d'apprendre FVWM c'est de prendre la config de quelqu'un d'autre, et de l'adapter à tes besoins en t'aidant du man ou en demandant de l'aide ici.

----------

## pem

 *pem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @marvin rouge
> 
> Est ce que tu as essayé de le lancer dans FvwmConsole? C'est un test intéressant car il permet d'éviter les problèmes pouvant venir des FvwmButtons. Dans la console de Fvwm:
> ...

 

ça vient du script   :Evil or Very Mad:  En fait, pour être précis ça vient d'un conflit entre le GetOuput et awk.   :Mad: 

Bon au total voilà le script qui marche (en évitant awk et en passant par un double cut) :

```
WindowTitle     {FvwmCpuFreq}

WindowSize      115 24

WindowPosition  0 0

Colorset        30

Init

Begin

    Set $freq = (GetOutput { echo `cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep 'cpu MHz'|cut -d ' ' -f 3-4|cut -b 1,2,3,4` MHz } 1 -1)

    ChangeTitle 1 $freq

End

PeriodicTasks

Begin

    If (RemainderOfDiv (GetTime) 60)==0 Then

    Begin

        Set $freq = (GetOutput { echo `cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep 'cpu MHz'|cut -d ' ' -f 3-4|cut -b 1,2,3,4` MHz } 1 -1)

        ChangeTitle 1 $freq

    End

End

Widget          1

    Property

    Size        115 24

    Position    0 0

    Font        "Shadow=0:xft:snap"

    Flags       NoReliefString NoFocus

    Type        ItemDraw

End
```

Et ça donne ça avec mon Colorset 30: FvwmCpuFreq

POST EDIT

Attention aux sauts de lignes  :Exclamation:  Ce qui suit le Set $freq soit être sur une ligne.

----------

## Darkael

Bon à mon tour de poser une question  :Wink: 

J'ai (enfin) décider de mettre un system tray sur mon bureau, et j'ai donc installé peksystray. Le problème c'est que quand je le lance, il y a juste un rectangle noir qui s'affiche, et pas d'icones  :Confused: . Et à part le fait qu'il y ait pas d'icones tout se déroule normalement (gaim et azureus sont toujours actifs quand je ferme les fenetres)

Même chose pour docker et wmsystray. 

Et je les ai essayé sous fluxbox, ça marche parfaitement  :Confused: 

Des idées?

----------

## pem

Quelles sont les applis qui peuvent se mettre dans une tray (à part gaim et azureus) ?

----------

## Darkael

 *pem wrote:*   

> Quelles sont les applis qui peuvent se mettre dans une tray (à part gaim et azureus) ?

 

Normalement c'est toutes les applications qui peuvent se mettre en tray dans KDE et gnome, mais je n'ai que ces deux là...

Sinon:

-D'autres ont apparement eu le même souci dans ces forums, mais pas de soluion à l'horizon  :Crying or Very sad: 

-Ca ne semble pas dépendre de la config FVWM utilisée  :Confused: 

-Ca marche très bien sous fluxbox, openbox et windowmaker... 

Si quelqu'un a une suggestion... Si ça se trouve c'est juste un truc tout con mais je sais pas quoi  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai testé le theme de gulivert, j'ai quelques trucs qui m'embetent :

```

+ I Exec exec /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

+ I Exec exec /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon &

```

j'ai trouvé ça intéréssant car nautilus est mieux avec ça.

Cependant mes Aterm ne suivent plus le .Xdefaults!!!  elles sont grise, pas belle etc...

pourquoi?

je voudrais le beurre et l'argent du beurre    :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *pem wrote:*   

> ça vient du script   En fait, pour être précis ça vient d'un conflit entre le GetOuput et awk.  
> 
> Bon au total voilà le script qui marche (en évitant awk et en passant par un double cut) :
> 
> ...

 

Merci ! ça marche nickel : screenshot

----------

## billiob

Salut les artistes ! (au 2 sens de l'expression   :Wink:  )

Je viens d'installer FVWM et de le configurer sur la base du theme de Gulivert.

J'ai lu le man, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais :

J'ai souvent besoin de redimensionner les fenêtres. Malheuresement, la sensiblité (au bord de la fenêtre) a l'air d'être de 1 pixel, ce qui est assez délicat pour moi.

Comment modifier ce paramètre à 3 pixels ?

----------

## kwenspc

@gulivert : tu saurais faire en sorte que les aterm utilisent quoiqu'il arrive le fichier de conf .Xdefaults plutôt que les directives gérés pas les démons gnomae que tu lances dans ta conf fvwm?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *billiob wrote:*   

> J'ai souvent besoin de redimensionner les fenêtres. Malheuresement, la sensiblité (au bord de la fenêtre) a l'air d'être de 1 pixel, ce qui est assez délicat pour moi.
> 
> Comment modifier ce paramètre à 3 pixels ?

 

il doit falloir augmenter la taille des bordures, non ?

sinon ca peut peut-être t'aider:

```
Mouse 2       T       N   ResizeFunc
```

avec ca, pour redimensionner une fenêtre, c'est bouton du milieu sur la barre de titre, et tu lui donne la taille que tu veux.

----------

## billiob

@marvin rouge:

```
Mouse 2       T       N   ResizeFunc
```

 fonctionne bien.

Je n'avais pas penser à augmenter la taille des bordures, mais c'est moins joli !   :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bonjour à tous en fait j'aurai quelques questions a vous poser ,

comment faites vous pour avoir quand vos applications sont réduites leurs screenshots dans votre bureau sur le fond d'écran ? ensuite je viens  de planter mon disque dur  :Sad:  (mort) donc je vais devoir me resinstaller ma gentoo :p (sa m'apprendra a pas faire de backup_system) donc vous pourrez m'aider a me faire un beau bureau fvwm comme le votre ?

----------

## gulivert

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> @gulivert : tu saurais faire en sorte que les aterm utilisent quoiqu'il arrive le fichier de conf .Xdefaults plutôt que les directives gérés pas les démons gnomae que tu lances dans ta conf fvwm?

 

Ben j'avou ne pas avoir ton pb avec les libgnome, chez moi ça lit tjs mon .Xdefault. Je sais po trop, tu fais startx ou tu utilises un DM, sa pourrait pas venir du .xinitrc?

POur les bordures des fenêtres ça se passe dans le fichier general se trouvant dans le configs et changer ses valeurs

 *Quote:*   

> Style * BorderWidth 0, HandleWidth 0

 

----------

## kwenspc

 :Confused:   bah dans mon .xinitrc j'ai juste numlockx et fvwm2.

j'utilise start.

je pense que je vais mettre à jour les libgnome et consors pour voir...

----------

## gulivert

tu peux trouvé mon .xinitrc sur le site de mon theme au cas ou. Avec quelques trucs bien pratiques a l'interieur et d'autre presque inutile, repris le Xsessions de Gnome pour faire ce .xinitrc..

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/xinitrc

 :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

Bon si ça intéresse quelqu'un j'ai résolu mon problème de tray: la solution était tout simplement de downgrader peksystray vers la version 2.0 et docker vers la 1.3-r1... et avec ces versions ça semble marcher.

----------

## gulivert

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Bon si ça intéresse quelqu'un j'ai résolu mon problème de tray: la solution était tout simplement de downgrader peksystray vers la version 2.0 et docker vers la 1.3-r1... et avec ces versions ça semble marcher.

 

Et t'as réeussi a faire fonctionner peksystray dans FvwmButton, j'avais essayé a l'époque mais pas réseussi, enfin pas totalement. J'avais d'ailleur demandé de l'aide sur ce topic mais personne n'a peu m'aider. Le pb étant que peksystray capurais la première icons sans soucis, et la deuxieme ce mettait par dessus l'autres, ou des trucs bizard....

C'est dommage j'ai plus la ligne que j'avaisw mis pour peksystray dans mon dock. Ayant abandonnée l'idée de le faire marcher totalement ...

----------

## pho0o0

Bonjour,

en fouillant tous les .fvwm2rc qu'on peut trouver sur google dans toutes les langues, je n'ai pas encore trouver une solution à mon problème; 

comment indiquer dans le script thumbnail ou placer les fenetres iconifiées. Je veux par exemple, qu'elles s'affichent  à gauche, plutot qu'à droite de mon écran alors j 'ai mis 

PipeRead "composite -gravity West -geometry +1+1

mais ça ne marche pas...

et vous comment vous faites?

----------

## pem

 *pho0o0 wrote:*   

> PipeRead "composite -gravity West -geometry +1+1

 

composite est une commande externe à Fvwm. Elle permet seulement de faire un composite d'image (et un peu plus) et fait partie d'ImageMagick.

Pour le positionnement de icones (transformées en capture de fenêtres miniaturisées), il faut donner un style à ta IconBox:

```
Style   *       IconBox 1560x1080+20+50, IconFill top left
```

----------

## Darkael

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> bonjour à tous en fait j'aurai quelques questions a vous poser ,
> 
> comment faites vous pour avoir quand vos applications sont réduites leurs screenshots dans votre bureau sur le fond d'écran ? ensuite je viens  de planter mon disque dur  (mort) donc je vais devoir me resinstaller ma gentoo :p (sa m'apprendra a pas faire de backup_system) donc vous pourrez m'aider a me faire un beau bureau fvwm comme le votre ?

 

Oops tu as failli passer inaperçu alors que t'es le créateur de ce thread titanesque   :Wink: 

Pour la première question, c'est une technique qui s'appellent thumbnailing et qui consiste à mettre des captures de fenêtres à la place des icones lors d'une iconification à l'aide d'imagemagick. Si tu veux en savoir plus, cherche la fonction Thumbnail dans les configs.

Pour la deuxième, pas de problèmes, si tu as un souci viens nous voir  :Wink: 

@gulivert: oui je me souviens quand tu as posé la question, héhé personne t'as répondu  :Very Happy:  Bon je vais essayer ça, mais il faut d'abord que je trouve plus d'applications qui utilisent le tray pour tester à fond.

----------

## gulivert

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @gulivert: oui je me souviens quand tu as posé la question, héhé personne t'as répondu  Bon je vais essayer ça, mais il faut d'abord que je trouve plus d'applications qui utilisent le tray pour tester à fond.

 

Xchat-2, Gaim, Gdesklets, et certainement bien d'autre, y a un plugins pour mozilla etc..  :Wink: 

Tiens ns au courant ça m'interesse

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Xchat-2, Gaim, Gdesklets, et certainement bien d'autre, y a un plugins pour mozilla etc.. 
> 
> Tiens ns au courant ça m'interesse

 

Bon j'ai essayé rapidement, apparement y'a bien des choses bizarres avec peksystray ... Mais bon là j'ai pas le temps d'y réfléchir, on verra ça plus tard...

----------

## gulivert

Ben pour ma part, je viens de tenter et là pour le moment ça fonctionne sans pb oO, mais j'ai pas assez d'appli dans le systray pour tester, que deux

Voici le fvwmbutton

 *Quote:*   

> + I Module FvwmButtons FvwmGuliDock3
> 
> Style FvwmGuliDock3 NoTitle,  Sticky, WindowListSkip, CirculateSkipIcon, CirculateSkip
> 
> Style FvwmGuliDock3 StaysOnBottom, Handles, !Borders
> ...

 

Edit :

Aerff , ça me refait le truc des icons qui se superposent

Edit 2 : j'ai trouvé ce lien

http://www.gentoo-es.org/node/view/271

----------

## pho0o0

Merci Pem, pour tes infos. ça marche.

J'ai encore un petit souci : quand une fenetre s'iconifie il y a une envahissante bulle d'aide qui peut prendre enormement de place si c'est une page internet dont elle affiche l'adresse. Alors j'ai remarqué que sur tous les screenshots qui montrent des fen^etres iconifiées les bulles d'aide sont absentes. j'ai regardé les fvwm2rc publiés, et il n'y a pas d'info la dessus.

Alors pour les supprimer j'ai mis des trucs comme

Hide Balloon Help

style thumbnail No balloon

j'ai traqué toutes les mentions balloon dans ma config pour les virer, mais sans succès...  :Crying or Very sad: 

est-ce qu'il y a encore des solutions que je ne connais pas et que vous auriez en t^ete ?

----------

## Darkael

 *pho0o0 wrote:*   

> Merci Pem, pour tes infos. ça marche.
> 
> J'ai encore un petit souci : quand une fenetre s'iconifie il y a une envahissante bulle d'aide qui peut prendre enormement de place si c'est une page internet dont elle affiche l'adresse. Alors j'ai remarqué que sur tous les screenshots qui montrent des fen^etres iconifiées les bulles d'aide sont absentes. j'ai regardé les fvwm2rc publiés, et il n'y a pas d'info la dessus.
> 
> Alors pour les supprimer j'ai mis des trucs comme
> ...

 

Salut, je vois pas du tout ce que tu appelles bulle d'aide   :Confused:   Tu pourrais poster un screenshot pour montrer ce que c'est?

----------

## pem

Je pense que pho0o0 parle du titre des icones   :Question:  Un screenshot serait le bienvenu.

----------

## pho0o0

VOilà ma capture d'écran;

par bulle d'aide je désigne la bulle qui affiche le titre du fichier ouvert sous gedit (globalfeel)...

http://pho0o0.site.voila.fr/capture10.png

----------

## pem

OK, c'est bien ça. Il s'agit du titre de l'icone   :Wink: 

Normalement, on le vire en commentant tout ce qui a trait au IconTitle.

----------

## pho0o0

Merci Pem, je vais eplucher mon fichier de config. S'il s'agit des icon title, est-ce que tu connais le colorset qui concerne cette fenetre dans la taskbar, je n'arrive pas à modifier ce  gris standard assez moche ?

En passant, tu pourras observer sur une autre capture

http://pho0o0.site.voila.fr/capture13.png

que je me sers d'un module assez genial ( comme beaucoup de chose dans FVWM  :Smile:   )

qui s'appelle FvwmButtonsDeskerPanelButtons qui me permet d'enrouler le pager:

en fait quand il est enroulé il reste ce petit bouton qui ressemble à une  barette avec une flèche

au milieu que j'ai mis en "staysOnTop"  . je l'ai un peu décalé du bord pour garder l'accès aux scrollbars.

Je n'ai pas trouvé comment enlever les titres des bureaux: "desk1, 2, 3...

est-ce que qqun a une idée ?

----------

## pem

Pour le colorset, tu peux soit prendre celui par défaut (le 0, normal,  et le 1, sélectionné) ou en affecter un (mon choix):

```
Style   *       IconTitle, IconTitleColorset 15, HilightIconTitleColorset 16
```

Pour le titre des bureaux, c'est un peu plus sioux. Il faut éviter de nommer la fonte utilisée lors de la configuration du pager:

```
*FvwmPager: SmallFont       none

*FvwmPager: Font            none
```

----------

## pem

@pho0o0:

Un petit oubli : pour le retrait des titres des icones, oûtre le retrait des settings des titres, il faut aussi que tu mettes:

```
Style   *   NoIconTitle
```

Sinon, il sont toujous là, mais en moche !

----------

## pho0o0

Ok ça marche! Merci encore

Bon c'est tout de suite mieux sans les titres.  :Very Happy: 

En revanche le desker n'affiche plus les noms des bureaux mais encore l'espace pour le faire!

je ne sais pas pourquoi...   :Mad: 

Manifestement le desker, s'il a les m^emes fonctions que le pager, c'est pas pareil.

je vais peut-^etre me resoudre à mettre juste un petit No avec une toute petite font size.

J'en profite pour glisser une autre question: qq un sait-il comment on augmente l'epaisseur du bouton qui permet aux bureaux de se retracter ?

------------------------- à titre indicatif, voilà la config du machin ------------------------

##################################################################

Style "DeskerPanelButtons" NoTitle, NoHandles, Sticky, WindowListSkip, \

	BorderWidth 0, CirculateSkip

Style "DeskerPanelButtons"  StaysOnTop

DestroyModuleConfig DeskerPanelButtons: *

*DeskerPanelButtons: Fore Black

*DeskerPanelButtons: colorset 3

*DeskerPanelButtons: WindowColorsets 23 10

*DeskerPanelButtons: BalloonColorset * 63

*DeskerPanelButtons: Geometry 12x50+990+650

*DeskerPanelButtons: Rows 1

*DeskerPanelButtons:  Columns 1

*DeskerPanelButtons: Frame 0

*DeskerPanelButtons: Padding 0 0

*DeskerPanelButtons: Font none

*DeskerPanelButtons: SmallFont none

*DeskerPanelButtons: (Panel(left, steps 0, position module top, indicator0) "FvwmDesker" 'Module FvwmPager FvwmDesker 5 0')

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## DidgeriDude

Salut à tous

Tout d'abord un énorme merci à vous pour toutes les astuces et configs que vous proposez. C'est vraiment énorme !

Sinon, j'ai envie d'un truc plutôt particulier.

J'aimerais une focus policy pour les fenêtres qui soit du clickToFocus mais aussi du MouseFocus pour les icônes. Je ne sais si c'est possible.

J'ai essayé

```

Style * ClickToFocus, MouseFocusClickRaises

Style Iconic MouseFocus

```

ou même

```

Style !Iconic ClickToFocus, MouseFocusClickRaises

Style Iconic MouseFocus

```

Mais rien n'y fait, ça ne marche pas. D'ailleurs, je ne sais même pas si c'est possible étant donné que la focus policy doit sûrement régir la totalité de FVWM...

Enfin si quelqu'un a une idée...

Merci d'avance...

@Gulivert : Je me suis basé sur ta config, elle est terrible !!!

----------

## Darkael

@pho0o0: tu as mélangé la configuration du bouton (DeskerPanelButtons) et celle du pager (FvwmDesker), alors qu'ils doivent être configurés séparément.

Donc la config devrait plutot être quelque chose comme ça:

```

DestroyModuleConfig DeskerPanelButtons: *

*DeskerPanelButtons: Fore Black

*DeskerPanelButtons: colorset 3

*DeskerPanelButtons: Geometry 12x50+990+650

*DeskerPanelButtons: Rows 1

*DeskerPanelButtons: Columns 1

*DeskerPanelButtons: Frame 0

*DeskerPanelButtons: Padding 0 0

*DeskerPanelButtons: Font none

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmDesker:*

*FvwmDesker: WindowColorsets 23 10

*FvwmDesker: BalloonColorset * 63

*FvwmDesker: Font none

*FvwmDesker: SmallFont none

```

Bon il faut encore rajouter des choses pour que ce soit opérationnel, mais l'idée est là: le pager doit être configuré séparément (je suis pas un expert des panels, mais je pense pas que les options du boutons soit passées au panel). 

Sinon pour augmenter la taille du bouton, il faut changer le 12x50 dans la géométrie de ton DeskerPanelButtons en quelque chose de plus gros je pense (par contre j'ai pas réussi à agrandir la petite flèche?)

----------

## Darkael

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai envie d'un truc plutôt particulier.
> 
> J'aimerais une focus policy pour les fenêtres qui soit du clickToFocus mais aussi du MouseFocus pour les icônes. Je ne sais si c'est possible.
> ...

 

Si c'est parfaitement possible de définir une focus policy par fenêtre. Par contre, si tu veux en définir une pour les icones, il faut le faire au moment de l'iconification (y'a peut-être plus simple, mais j'ai pas trouvé mieux). Par exemple, tu peux créer une fonction spéciale pour ça:

```

AddToFunc FvwmIconify

+ I  Iconify

#si on est en train d'iconifier une fenetre, lui assigner MouseFocus

+ I  ThisWindow (Iconic) WindowStyle MouseFocus

#si on est en train de déiconifier une fenetre, lui rendre la politique ClickToFocus

+ I  ThisWindow (!Iconic) WindowStyle ClickToFocus

```

et ensuite tu remplaces tous les Iconify par des FvwmIconify dans ta config.

Si tu utilises quelque chose comme les fonctions Thumbnail et DeThumbnail de taviso, ça sera plutot comme ça:

```

AddToFunc Thumbnail

...

+ I Iconify

+ I ThisWindow (Iconic) WindowStyle MouseFocus

AddToFunc DeThumbnail

...

+ I Iconify

+ I ThisWindow (!Iconic) WindowStyle ClickToFocus

```

Une deuxième possibilité c'est d'utiliser FvwmEvent (là j'ai pas testé, ça marchera peut-être pas)

```

AddToFunc StartFunction

+ I Module FvwmEvent

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmEvent:*

*FvwmEvent: Cmd Function

*FvwmEvent: iconify FvwmMouseFocus

*FvwmEvent: deiconify FvwmClickToFocus

DestroyFunc FvwmMouseFocus

AddToFunc FvwmMouseFocus

+ I WindowStyle FvwmMouseFocus

DestroyFunc FvwmClickToFocus

AddToFunc FvwmClickToFocus

+ I WindowStyle ClickToFocus

```

----------

## Darkael

@gulivert:

Bon je continue ici notre discussion dans ce thread à propos de de ce thread.

Pour les autres, en gros il s'agit de combiner le thumbnailing de taviso avec engage.

Voilà à quoi je suis arrivé pour le moment en modifiant l'astuce de cptmorgan:

http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/screenshot_050211_0717.jpg

(la config correspondante est postée dans le thread de cptmorgan)

Mais y'a 2 problèmes:

- Y'a un bug dans engage qui fait que les icones sont pas supprimés dans le bon ordre...

- Les proportions ne sont pas gardées, ce qui fait que pour certaines applis c'est pas terrible...

----------

## pem

@Karnevil:

Je vois qu'on a pas encore fait le tour des possibilités de Fvwm. Tien dans ta conf, je vois que tu as mis en place ce Peksystray. Par contre, les icones dans la system tray ne sont pas transparentes. Tu penses que c'est dû aux icones elles mêmes ou au widgets utilisés par la tray ?

De mon coté, depuis que j'ai vu les coins arrondis de M. Gulivert, je me suis mis en tête de faire un theme pixmap avec des rondeurs dans tous les sens : preview. Je crois que j'ai vu un peu fort pour le menu, mais le reste devrait coller (si l'on considère le problème d'overlapping de fenêtres).

----------

## gulivert

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> @gulivert:
> 
> Bon je continue ici notre discussion dans ce thread à propos de de ce thread.
> 
> Pour les autres, en gros il s'agit de combiner le thumbnailing de taviso avec engage.
> ...

 

Bon dès ce soir je mis mais grave car je veux je veux je veux....

Pour le pb des icons, tu as choisis quels grandeurs d'icons dans le .fvwm2rc pour le script Taviso??? Si ton Engage a une hauteur de 40px et que tu choisit pour les thumbnails un taille d'icons de 32px, ça ne corrigerait pas le pb?

Sinon tu ne m'as pas autrement répondu, pour le script modifier, t'as simplement pris le script de taviso modifié et changer, le /home/gulivert/.e/apps/engage/launcher ? Ou t'as fait autre chose? 

Merci

----------

## Darkael

@pem: pour le tray, je pense que c'est peksystray qui fait ça, j'ai jeté un oeil dans /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim/icons, apparement toutes les icones sont transparentes

Sinon, pour tes bords arrondis, ça a l'air vraiment pas mal!

@gulivert:

bon j'ai dit que j'avais posté la config correspondante dans le thread de cptmorgan, mais apparement tu as pas vu  :Very Happy: 

Bon je reposte ici ce que j'ai fait:

```

DestroyFunc Thumbnail

AddToFunc Thumbnail

+ I Raise

+ I PipeRead '$[FVWM_USERDIR]/minimize/build.sh $[w.id] \"$[w.name]\"'

+ I Iconify

DestroyFunc DeThumbnail

AddToFunc DeThumbnail

+ I Exec rm -f $[HOME]/.e/apps/engage/launcher/$[w.id].eapp

+ I Iconify 

```

Et le build.sh correspondant, qui se trouve dans ~/.fvwm/minimize avec le fichier icon.edc:

```

cd /home/gael/.fvwm/minimize

xwd -silent -id $1 | convert -resize 196 -frame 1x1 -mattecolor black -quality 0 xwd:- png:/home/gael/.fvwm/minimize/icon.png

edje_cc -id . -fd . icon.edc icon.eapp

enlightenment_eapp \

icon.eapp \

-set-name "$2" \

-set-generic "Test" \

-set-comment "Test" \

-set-exe "FvwmCommand \"WindowId $1 DeThumbnail\"" \

-set-win-name "Test" \

-set-win-class "Test"

cp -f icon.eapp /home/gael/.e/apps/engage/launcher/$1.eapp 

```

Comme tu peux le voir j'ai carrément défiguré la fonction de  taviso et j'ai choisi de ne pas intégrer le build.sh à la config FVWM comme l'a fait cptmorgan, j'ai préféré le garder séparé. Ah aussi faut lancer le module FvwmCommandS dans ta StartFunction, sinon la déiconification marchera pas (bon, elle marche pas trop de toute façon à cause du bug de engage dont j'ai parlé)

[EDIT]

Bon pour les icones non-proportionnées je crois que j'ai une idée. J'essaierais ça ce soir.

----------

## gulivert

Effectivement j'avais pas vu, dsl. J'etais au boulot, j'ai deja pas le droit d'aller sur le net donc en général j'essai de faire court, enfin bref.

J'ai testé ta fonctiion et j'ai deux problèmes.

L'icons de l'application s'affiche sur le bureau lors de l'iconification et dans engage, j'ai bien le nouvel item mais pas de petit screenshot assigné dessus, c'est une icons vide mais fonctionnelle   :Sad: 

Une idée, j'ai repris ta fonction tel quel et copier dans mon fvwm2rc, changer gael par gulivert et voila, cré le script dans le dossier minimize.

Sinon je comprends pas ou tu injecte le fichier icon.png dans icon.eapp

Y a ça

 *Quote:*   

> edje_cc -id . -fd . icon.edc icon.eapp
> 
> enlightenment_eapp \
> 
> icon.eapp \
> ...

 

Comment le .eapp c'est il qu'il doit avoir comme icon le fichier icon.png???

Merci pour tes lumière et joli travail  :Wink: 

edit : voir screenshot pour mon probleme

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm20050211.jpg

edit 2 : le icon.edc on doit le créer ns même ??? Il ne se cré pas tous seul, on le cré une fois et c'est réglé...

----------

## Darkael

Pour l'icone, elle est définie dans icon.edc . Normalement, ce icon.edc se trouve dans /usr/share/enlightenment/data/other/icon_example.tar.gz, tu détare ça et normalement tu as un build.sh, un icon.edc et un icon.png (je suppose que c'est cette étape qui te manquait?) 

Donc le build.sh tu remplace ce qu'il y a dedans par le code que j'ai mis plus haut. Le icon.edc, tu le modifies pas (quoique il faut peut-être changer la taille max des icones mais je suis pas sur) et le icon.png tu peux le virer (on le recrée à chaque fois). 

Tu mets ensuite le build.sh modifié et le icon.edc dans ~/.fvwm/minimize et normalement ça devrait marcher... 

Sinon, j'ai réglé le problème des proportions, ça donne ça:

http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/screenshot_050211_1815.jpg

Ca ressemble un peu plus à ce que je vise, mais il reste toujours le problème d'engage qui se comporte pas comme il faut (et en plus il segfaulte encore de temps en temps  :Confused: )

Bon voila le nouveau build.sh (mais si le problème des proportions te gène pas, tu peux garder celui d'en haut):

```

#!/bin/sh

cd /home/gael/.fvwm/minimize

xwd -silent -id $1 > .temp.xwd

resolution=`identify .temp.xwd | cut -d" " -f 3`

width=`echo $resolution | cut -dx -f1`

height=`echo $resolution | cut -dx -f2`

if [[ $height -lt $width ]]; then

        convert -resize 196x -frame 1x1 -mattecolor black -quality 0 xwd:.temp.xwd png:.temp.png

        composite -geometry +0+$(((196-($height*196/$width))/2)) .temp.png transparent.png icon.png

else

        convert -resize 196 -frame 1x1 -mattecolor black -quality 0 xwd:.temp.xwd png:icon.png

fi

edje_cc -id . -fd . icon.edc icon.eapp

enlightenment_eapp \

icon.eapp \

-set-name "$2" \

-set-generic "Test" \

-set-comment "Test" \

-set-exe "FvwmCommand \"WindowId $1 DeThumbnail\"" \

-set-win-name "Test" \

-set-win-class "Test"

cp -f icon.eapp ../../.e/apps/engage/launcher/$1.eapp

```

----------

## gulivert

Yep bien vu, donc maintenant tout est ok, mis a part le iconbox qui est tjs sur mon bureau et qui affiche les icons des applications iconifiées. Comment je peux enlever l'iconbox?? J'ai voulu le mettre hors écran mais il est pas trop daccord le petit

----------

## DidgeriDude

re tous

@KarnEvil : Merci, ça marche (la version dans Thumbnail et deThumbnail) mais je perds le focus sur la fenêtrre sur laquelle j'étais et sur laquelle je dois recliquer... peut-être faut passer en MouseFocus pour toutes les fenêtres dès ke je suis passé sur une icône et dès ke je reviens sur une fenêtre normale remettre en clickToFocus pour tout ce ki n'est pas icône... FvwmEvent le permet peut-être.

En fait, je voulais ça car ça faisait une sorte de 'hightlight' sur l'icône kan je passais dessus et j'aimais bien... La solution pour avoir un 'highlight' ou une animation sur une icône est peut-être Engage, ce sur koi vous avez l'air de vous prendre la tête en ce moment...

C'est une sorte de Gdesklets StarterBar pour icônes ??

Sinon, je suis basé sur la config de Gulivert (fichier .fvwm2rc fragmenté) et j'avoue avoir gardé le Pager dans un coin (j'aime pas trop les sytrays), et j'ai donc créé un petit script pour changer le fond d'écran mais aussi mettre à jour le Coloset pour que le nouveau fond apparaisse dans le pager ! C'est pas grand chose, mais peut-être certains cherchaient à le faire...

dans la fonction WallpaperBrowser :

```

fvwm-menu-directory --icon-title "$[icons_dir]"/folder.png --icon-file __PIXMAP__ \

    --icon-dir "$[icons_dir]"/folder.png --dir $0 --exec-file "^$[scripts_dir]/wallpapers.sh $[desk.n]" \

    --exec-t="^gqview $0" | sed -e "s#FuncFvwmMenuDirectory#WallpaperBrowser#g" \

    -e "s#__PIXMAP__\\(.*\\)\\"\\(.*/\\)\\(.*\\)\\"#\\2.thumbs/\\3\\1\\2\\3#g"'

```

et voici le script wallpapers.sh :

```

#!/bin/sh

CURRENT_DESK=$1

WALLPAPER=$2

PAGER_WP=$pager_dir/$CURRENT_DESK.png

PAGER_WP_ACTIVE=$pager_dir/$CURRENT_DESK"-active".png

convert -scale 80x60 -quality 0 $WALLPAPER $PAGER_WP

convert -scale 80x60 -quality 0 -fill "#ffffff" -colorize 60 $WALLPAPER $PAGER_WP_ACTIVE

fbsetbg -f $WALLPAPER

FvwmCommand 'Read $[configs_dir]/Couleurs'

cp -f $WALLPAPER $wallpapers_dir/desk-$CURRENT_DESK.jpg

```

Attention pour ceux qui utilisent la config de Gulivert, j'ai changé les noms des variables et les numéros de bureaux vont de 0 à 5, 2.png et 2-active.png sont les pixmap du colorset pour le bureau n°3 (sinon faut ajouter 1 à $CURRENT_DESK).

De plus, je n'ai pas réussi à charger le nouveau Colorset avec FvwmCommand (impossible de lire une variable shell avec) donc je relis le fichier de config des couleurs complet... Si quelqu'un à une idée  (mais FvwmCommand 'Colorset 10$1 Pixmap $PAGER_WP' ne marche pas !!)

Voilà, si ça peut servir...

Sinon, j'ai une question : idesk est-ce que c'est bien ? Car je travaille sur un script universel pour Hotplug et tout type de stockage USB, et j'aimerais bien savoir si idesk est configurable à la volée pour faire apparaitre et disparaitre des icônes sur le bureau grâce à des modifications de fichiers de config...

Voilà, je crois que c'est tout !!

Désolé si c'est un peu long...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Darkael

@gulivert: quand tu dis que tout ok, engage se comporte bien comme il faut? Quand tu cliques sur une des icones, est-ce que ça fait bien déiconifier la fenêtre? (et est-ce que la bonne icone est supprimée sur engage?) Parce que chez moi c'est ça qui marche pas...

Sinon pour l'IconBox, ma solution, c'est de faire un: 

```

Style * NoIcon

```

Comme ça, plus d'icones... Oui je sais, c'est bourrin. 

@DidgeriDude:

Bon ça risque d'être compliqué ton truc, surtout si c'est juste pour un petit effet de highlight  :Very Happy:  Moi j'utilise le SloppyFocus pour tout, donc j'ai pas ce souci, mais bon c'est une question de gouts.

Sinon pour tes autres questions:

- Ouais Engage c'est comme une StarterBar, mais c'est pas encore très stable pour le moment comme machin (mais ça a l'air d'être assez rapide, même en mode software)

- Pour ton script, je peux pas tester vu que je n'ai qu'un seul wallpaper  :Very Happy: , mais ça a l'air correct.

- idesk je connais pas trop  :Confused: 

----------

## gulivert

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> @gulivert: quand tu dis que tout ok, engage se comporte bien comme il faut? Quand tu cliques sur une des icones, est-ce que ça fait bien déiconifier la fenêtre? (et est-ce que la bonne icone est supprimée sur engage?) Parce que chez moi c'est ça qui marche pas...
> 
> Sinon pour l'IconBox, ma solution, c'est de faire un: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ben le comportement d' engage est pareil chez moi que chez toi   :Sad:   Il deconifie la bonne icone mais supprime la mauvaise dans engage, et ça dès qui en a plus que deux. 

Sinon effectvement un peu bourrin l'astuce de l'iconbox   :Confused: 

----------

## gulivert

Ben après test, j'ai peu remarqué qu' Engage se comportait bien mais à une seul condition :

Il faut d'econifié les applications dans Engage dans le même ordre qu'on les a mis, et là ça ne pose pas de soucis, il enlève la bonne icon dans Engage. Mais bon c'est po trop le but recherché.

Par contre j'ai pensé à une chose, dans le .eapp, on met pour tous "Test" dans tous les chants disponible. Ne faudrait pas t'il faire que dans le champs Windows Name se soit le bon nom d'application qui s'affiche? Car c'est peut être là, le problème d'engage qui se broute le fion lors de la déconification, car toutes les icons iconifié on comme nom : test, comme Generic info : test ,  et comme Windows Class : Test. Faudrait pouvoir essayer avec le Windows Class et le Windows name correct pour chaque appli iconifié. Voilà mon idée.

En tout cas KarnEvil, merci pour ce que tu as deja fait, c'est vraiemnt une bonne idée et bravo pour avoir réeussi à la mettre en forme sous Fvwm  :Wink: 

Edit : ben pour le Window name c'est bon vue que t'as deja intégrer cette variable, suffit de remplacer -set-win-name "test" \ par -set-win-name "$2" \ 

----------

## Darkael

Ah oui c'est pas bête c'est vrai que toutes les icones ont le même nom. Je vais essayer de changer ça pour voir.

Bah sinon pour l'idée et la technique de base c'est pas moi qu'il faut remercier, c'est cptmorgan (même si j'ai l'impression qu'il a abandonner ce projet  :Confused:  )

----------

## Darkael

Bingo!

Apparement c'est bien le fait que les icones avaient le même nom qui troublait engage. Bon, pour tous les champs j'ai mis l'ID de la fenêtre (la variable $1), comme ça on est sûr que c'est différent pour chaque icone.

Donc tu changes comme ça dans le script:

```

enlightenment_eapp \

icon.eapp \

-set-name "$2" \

-set-generic "$1" \

-set-comment "$1" \

-set-exe "FvwmCommand \"WindowId $1 DeThumbnail\"" \

-set-win-name "$1" \

-set-win-class "$1"

```

Apparement y'a besoin de le faire que pour -set-win-name et -set-win-class, mais bon on sait jamais...

----------

## gulivert

Lol. Ben j'en étais encore en train de chercher sur le net comment récupérer le Windows name via une commande vu que le wxinfo ne le donne pas, m'enfin si avec la variable $1 ça  passe je vais pas chercher plus loin

Very Good   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pho0o0

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> @pho0o0: tu as mélangé la configuration du bouton (DeskerPanelButtons) et celle du pager (FvwmDesker), alors qu'ils doivent être configurés séparément.
> 
> Donc la config devrait plutot être quelque chose comme ça:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci pour ces conseils ça marche.

Pour ceux que l'idée d'un PAGER retractable interessent, je suis arrivé à modifier la taille de la fl^eche du DeskerPanelButtons :

au début j'avais tenté de donner des instructions pour sa taille comme

*DeskerPanelButtons:IndicatorSize 8

mais ça n'avait comme concequence que de reduire la flèche au minimum.

Alors je suis retourné au 

*DeskerPanelButtons: Geometry 12x50+990+650

 je l'ai mis en 23x50 et ça marche. j'ai une flèche grande comme une icone.

----------

j'aimerais savoir qu'est ce qu'il faut mettre pour voir une fen^etre passer d'un bureau à l'autre du pager quand on la glisse avec la souris.

je m'explique: quand une fenetre me gene pour voir celle d'en dessous, je ne reduis pas ça taille, je la pousse dans le bureau d'à coté; mais dans le pager, elle disparait au lieu d'apparaitre dans le desk suivant !

---------------

une autre petite question de definition: j'ai beau lire les man je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre ce que veut dire " transient"...

merci de vos reponses

ph

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

pho0o0, je suis dsl je ne sais pas te répondre pour ton pb de pager, je n'utilise pas la fonction de faire passer une fenêtre d'un desk a l'autre en la faisant glissée.

KarnEvil, j'ai changé deux trois petits trucs pour rendre un peu plus cool l'affaire.

Dans le fvwm2rc j'ai mis ça comme ça

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyFunc DeThumbnail
> 
> AddToFunc DeThumbnail
> 
> + I Iconify
> ...

 

Si on est pas sur le desktop ou l'appli c'est mis en iconifié, lors de la déconification l'appli se retrouvera sur le desk actuel, contrairement à avant ou l'appli se déconnifiait sur le bureau ou elle s'etait iconifié. Attention cette astuce est pour les desk et non pas les pages  :Wink:  Je ne sais pas si le problème arrive avec les pages je ne les utilise pas mais si c'est le cas la variable est $[page.nx] au lieux $[desk.n]

Un petit slepp 1.5 avant le rm permet à l'icon de sauter un moment avant d'etre effacé (Si l'option est activé dans votre theme, fait de petit saut a la manière du dock OSX lorsqu'on clique sur une des icons)

Edit : petite question au passage, vous savez comment on fait avec la dernipre version d'engage pour afficher des icons a droites, c'est a dire qu'il va créé une séparation pour faire deux group d'icons. Avec les anciennes version d'engage qui était encore configuré avec le fichier applink on pouvait faire un truc du genre

 *Quote:*   

> #normal items (left hand side)
> 
> #format is command|windowclass
> 
> rox |ROX-Filer
> ...

 

ais maintenant le applink est obselète si j'ai bien compris, tous se passe dans le launcher, alors comment on fait maintenant pour dire qu'on aimerais ses icons a droite de la bare??? Y a bien le .order dans le dossier launcher mais il ne permet pas de le faire. Du moin j'ai rien trouvé à travers l'ami google. Une idée?

----------

## gulivert

 *pho0o0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> une autre petite question de definition: j'ai beau lire les man je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre ce que veut dire " transient"...
> 
> merci de vos reponses
> ...

 

Heu finalement, il te manquerait, par hasard, cette option dans la config du pager

 *Quote:*   

> *FvwmPager: MoveThreshold 0

 

En fait c'est lorsque tu bouges uen application saisi directement sur le pager et que tu la fait glisser sur une autre pager??? Et là elle disparait du pager??

PErso si c'est ça sa fonctionne, mis a part l'option que je t'indique je vois pas trop ce que ça pourrait etre

----------

## pho0o0

Non c'est pas ça...  :Confused: 

je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert threshold, je crois que ça veut dire " seuil" en English,

mais ça ne me fait pas glisser mon appli d'un desk à l'autre ...

ni avec 0 ni avec 1  :Crying or Very sad: 

merci de tes idées quand m^eme !

----------

## Polo

Bonjour,

Je viens de me mettre a FvWM il y a quelques jours grace a la config de KarnEvil (merci a lui  :Razz:  , elle est géniale)...

Mais voila, pour la mettre plus a mon gout, je modifie des petits trucs....

par exemple, pour avoir nautilus avec le thème que j'avais sous gnome (Gorilla, pour ne pas le nommer), j'ai rajouté ces deux lignes dans ma config

```
+ I Exec exec /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

+ I Exec exec /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon &
```

(vu sur ce thread)

Bon, ca marche nickel, sauf que depuis, j'ai 2/3 problèmes....

en fait, si je ne met pas la ligne gnome-settings-daemon, aterm est tout joli (j'ai mis des trucs pour ca dans .Xdefaults), mais nautilus n'a pas de themes, et les polices de mes desklets sont toutes petites...

Alors quand je décommente cette ligne, tout se passe bien (sauf aterm qui a le fond tout gris  :Sad:  ):mes desklets ont la bonne taille de polices,nautilus est de nouveau "utilisable". Mais la ou c'est plus embettant, c'est que quand je redémarre FvWM, tous les éléments "créés" par FvWM voient leurs polices augmenter. ce qui fait que les scripts d'heure, de date, d'uptime,.. sont trop gros, ainsi que le rootmenu...

comment faire pour éviter que ca ne se produise au redémarrage de FvWM

(je précise qu'en l'arrêtant, puis en le redémarrant, ca ne me fait pas ce problème....)

PS: j'ai aussi essayé de mettre a la place de ces deux lignes :

```
+ I Test (!Restart) Exec exec /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

+ I Test (!Restart) Exec exec /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon &
```

mais sans effets  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## pho0o0

oui, j'avais remarqué ce probl^eme...

alors je suis allé  reconfigurer  gnome, en baissant les polices de 2.

c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de plus simple.

----------

## gulivert

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Ben pour ma part, je viens de tenter et là pour le moment ça fonctionne sans pb oO, mais j'ai pas assez d'appli dans le systray pour tester, que deux
> 
> Voici le fvwmbutton
> 
>  *Quote:*   + I Module FvwmButtons FvwmGuliDock3
> ...

 

Solution trouvé, il fait simplement mettre plusieurs ligne pour peksystray, voici comment procédé vs comprendrez mieux.

```
DestroyModuleConfig OSXDock1: *

*OSXDock1: Geometry 78x26+100+200

*OSXDock1: Font "Shadow=1 b bl r br r :xft:Verdona:roman:pixelsize=11:minspace=True"

*OSXDock1: Colorset 31

*OSXDock1: Rows 26

*OSXDock1: Frame 0

*OSXDock1: Columns 78

Test (x peksystray) *OSXDock1: (26x26, Size 24 24, Swallow (NoClose, UseOld, Respawn) "peksystray" 'Nop')

Test (x peksystray) *OSXDock1: (26x26, Size 24 24, Swallow (NoClose, UseOld, Respawn) "peksystray" 'Nop')

Test (x peksystray) *OSXDock1: (26x26, Size 24 24, Swallow (NoClose, UseOld, Respawn) "peksystray" 'Nop')
```

Ici on pourra mettre jsuqu'a 3 icons dans le systray, voilà  :Smile: 

Edit : et le lancer de cette manière 

```
+ I Exec exec peksystray --multiple --icon-size 22

+ I Module FvwmButtons OSXDock1
```

----------

## pho0o0

est-ce que qqun sait s'il est possible de supprimer le mot "Start" dans la fvwmTaskbar ?

 :Question: 

merci d'avance, je prefererais n'avoir qu'une icone...

 :Smile: 

----------

## pem

Si tu laisses le StartName à blanc, ça retire le texte par défaut.

```
*FvwmTaskBar:       StartName
```

Pour le remplacer par une icone:

```
*FvwmTaskBar:       StartIcon $[fvwm_img]/icon/fvwm_small.png
```

Sinon, je ne conseille pas d'utiliser la FvwmTaskBar car elle est buggée. Elle ne s'agrandit pas correctement sur toute la largeur de l'écran (du moins elle s'agrandit correctement de temps en temps)   :Confused:  Tu peux la remplacer par FvwmIconMan qui est un poil plus sobre et surcharger de fonctionnalités diverses par un FvmwButtons. C'est ce que je fais dans configuration courante.  :Wink: 

----------

## pho0o0

Merci pour le conseil. En effet, j'ai constaté que quand je change de desk, la Taskgar est instable, et parfois ne se relance pas...

mais c'est le seul bug que je vois.

Sinon, qu'est-ce que tu as constaté comme bug de ton coté ?

----------

## gulivert

Aux amis scripteurs. J'ai un petit soucis pour faire un petit script permettant de starter xmms, et de le rendre invisible, et si xmms

est déjà lancé ben justement de l'éteindre. En fait c'est pour faire un interupteur, start-stop xmms.

Voici ce que j'ai fait

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> ps=$(ps -A | grep xmms)
> 
> if [ "$ps" = "" ]
> ...

 

Donc je récupère dans la variable $ps le résultat de ps -A cherchant l'ocurence xmms, ensuite si ps ne donne rien on start  xmms et

si par contre ls ps retourne quelque chose là on éteinds xmms.

Le problème est que quand le ps ne donne rien, xmms ne se lance pas  :Question: 

Voici l'erreur du script : XMMS is not running under the session identifier ``0''

----------

## pem

@pho0o0:

Un pb sur l'agrandissement lorsqu'elle démarre ou lorsqu'elle est relancée (par la commande Restart). l lui manque 8 à 10 pixels sur la gauche   :Question:  Je m'en suis débarassée hier au profit d'un FvwmIconMan absorbé par une FvwmButton : ça me donne ça. C'est un peu gros mais comme c'est mon premier theme avec des pixmaps ...  :Embarassed:  On fait ce qu'on peut.

----------

## gulivert

Roo c'est deja nickel  :Razz:   Franchement chapeaux

Joli, il est vrai que c'est un peu gros, un petit travail de redimentionement du tout et c'est parfait  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pem

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Voici ce que j'ai fait
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas si xmms marche comme beep-media-player (qui est un poil plus joli car il se base sur GTK2 et je crois qu'il est aussi un peu scriptable). Si c'est la cas, ce type de player ne te rend pas la main lors de son appel. Donc, lorsqu'il est appelé il bloque le script. Ce qui suit sont appel est executé seulement lorsqu'il est arreté. Je pense que tu devrais faire ça :

```
#!/bin/bash

ps=$(ps -A | grep xmms)

if [ "$ps" = "" ]

then

        xmms &

        sleep 1

        xmms-shell -e 'window all hide'

else

        xmms-shell -e 'xmmsexit'

fi
```

----------

## pem

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Roo c'est deja nickel   Franchement chapeaux
> 
> Joli, il est vrai que c'est un peu gros, un petit travail de redimentionement du tout et c'est parfait 

 

C'est surtout grâce à toi et à KarnEvil. Sans ces p'tites discussions que vous avez sur ce forum, je n'aurez jamais pensé que ce soit possible. Chapeau bas, les gars  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, c'est pas encore fini. Mon dock est encore tout crade. J'en suis à l'habillage du pager. C'est assez incroyable. Tu peux utiliser des pixmaps pour les p'tites fenêtres : ça rend terrible.

----------

## gulivert

 *pem wrote:*   

>  *gulivert wrote:*   Voici ce que j'ai fait
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> ...

 

Hmm, pareil, la même erreur pour le script :'( . Beep-media-player, je ne connais pas, très interessant je vais de ce pat emerger

----------

## pem

Essaie de ralonger la durée du sleep pour être sûr que xmms est bien démarré lorsque xmms-shell va le tester.

----------

## gulivert

 *pem wrote:*   

> Essaie de ralonger la durée du sleep pour être sûr que xmms est bien démarrer lorsque xmms-shell va le tester.

 

Non ça ne change pas grand chose. En fait faudrait plutot faire quelque chose comme ça plutot

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> ps=$(ps -A | grep xmms|cut -f 0-3,0)
> 
> if [ "$ps" = "xmms" ]
> ...

 

Mais voila, je ne suis pas très fort avec cut et j'ai po trop compris comment sa fonctionnait, et ça même avec le man, je sais suis un boulet en scripting ...

M'enfin, si quelqu'un sais récupé seuelemnt xmms sur un telle résultat 

```
21890 ?        00:00:00 xmms

21891 ?        00:00:00 xmms

21892 ?        00:00:00 xmms

21910 ?        00:00:00 xmms

22292 ?        00:00:00 xmms

22293 ?        00:00:00 xmms
```

ça serait cool. EN fait le problème est que le id de l'appli change, des fois 4 chiffres et des fois 5 ou plus. Donc avec le cut j'ai pas compris comment séléctionner un group de colonne et non pas un seul caractère, et comment enlevé des lignes complètes.

----------

## Polo

bah tu fait un grep xmms | cut -d ' ' -f 4

si ca marche pas, t'essaye a tatons de changer 4 par d'autres chiffres  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

 *Polo wrote:*   

> bah tu fait un grep xmms | cut -d ' ' -f 4
> 
> si ca marche pas, t'essaye a tatons de changer 4 par d'autres chiffres 

 

 :Confused:   ben c'est pas trop ça ...

----------

## Polo

oui, je viens de faire quelques tests, met 11 a la place de 4  :Cool: 

```
paul@portable paul $ echo '21890 ?        00:00:00 xmms' | cut -d ' ' -f 11

xmms
```

----------

## gulivert

```
 ps -A | grep xmms|cut -d ' ' -f 11

xmms

xmms

xmms

xmms

xmms

xmms

```

Comment garder que la première ligne??? Et si par hasard le pid de xmms est de 4 chiffres au lieu de 5, le 11 ne devrait pas être un 10?

----------

## Polo

ah ouai... je pensais que le coup de la ligne allait etre viré par le grep , mais chaque ligne a "xmms"....

sinon, meme si son pid a 4 mille chiffres  :Razz:  ca te donnera "xmms", car cut -d ' ' prend pour délimiteurs les espaces, et te renvoie le field 11, donc meme si un des fields est plus longs, les espaces sont agencés pareil, et ca te renvoie la meme chose.....

je réfléchi pour le coup de la ligne....

[EDIT] moi c'est bizarre, il n'y a qu'un seul pid pour xmms. ce qui fait que 

```
ps -A | grep xmms | cut -d ' ' -f 11
```

me renvoie que "xmms".....

----------

## Polo

bon, j'ai trouvé....

j'ai contourné le pb en numérotant les lignes, puis en faisant un grep pour choper la première....

voila ce que ca donne :

```
cat xmms.txt | nl -n ln | grep 1 | cut -f 2

```

 *xmms.txt wrote:*   

> xmms
> 
> xmms
> 
> xmms
> ...

 

[EDIT] donc au final, ca devrait te donner un truc comme ca:

```
ps -A | grep xmms | cut -d ' ' -f 11 | nl -n ln | grep 1 | cut -f 2 
```

bon, y'a surement un moyen plus simple, mais bon, je crois que ca, ca marche

----------

## NiLuJe

Avec un head -n 1 ?

----------

## gulivert

Rooo bien joué, j'ai juste du remplacer le 11 par 8 mais détail. Merchiii

Sinon voici le script pour les interessé et fonctionnel

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> process=""
> 
> process=$(ps -A | grep xmms | cut -d ' ' -f 8 | nl -n ln | grep 1 | cut -f 2)
> ...

 

----------

## Polo

oui, c'est mieux ca donnerait donc:

```
ps -A | grep xmms | cut -d ' ' -f 11 | head -n 1 | cut -f 2
```

[EDIT]

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> j'ai juste du remplacer le 11 par 8 

 c'est bizarre, moi ca ne marche qu'avec 11....

alors que j'ai copié l'output que tu avait posté et aussi en essayant la commande complète...... bizarre bizarre

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Gulivert : il y a une option de grep (qui n'est pas dans le man mais qui marche), c'est l'option -m qui définit le nombre de lignes à afficher contenant l'occurence cherchée !!

Donc pour toi, qui ne veut qu'une ligne, ça donne (ça marche pour chez moi) :     ps -A | grep -m1 xmms | cut -d' ' -f11

(même si chez moi, il n'y a qu'une ligne avec xmms dans mon ps -A...)

Voilà, ça devrait alléger et rendre ta ligne de script moins opaque !!!...

----------

## pho0o0

j'ai un petit bug bizarre, je ne comprend pas ce qu'il se passe:

quand j'active le gnome-theme-manager  pour avoir mes choix de décos gnome dans les applis du m^eme nom, mon clavier ne répond plus !!!  :Shocked: 

Je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas des conflits avec des choix de touches que j'aurais rentré auparavant sous gnome. Dans ce cas, est-ce qu'il ya un fichier à detruire sous gnome( je ne connais pas bien gnome. )

Ou bien est-ce que c'est autre chose ?

peut-^etre Gulivert tu as du rencontrer ce probleme, parce que j'ai fondé mon fvwmdock avec le bouton gnome-theme-manager sur ton gulidock.

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *pem wrote:*   

> @pho0o0:
> 
> Un pb sur l'agrandissement lorsqu'elle démarre ou lorsqu'elle est relancée (par la commande Restart). l lui manque 8 à 10 pixels sur la gauche   Je m'en suis débarassée hier au profit d'un FvwmIconMan absorbé par une FvwmButton : ça me donne ça. C'est un peu gros mais comme c'est mon premier theme avec des pixmaps ...  On fait ce qu'on peut.

 

Bravo , je pensais pas qu'on pouvaait rriver jusqu'a ce degré de perso dans FVWM   :Wink: 

----------

## pho0o0

à propos de ce probleme, que j'ai observé aussi, je crois qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un bug; en fait, si ça ne vient qu'au restart, c'est que dans ton fvwm2rc il y a beaucoup de modules qui doivent redemarrer dans un temps limité. et certains n'ont carrément pas le temps de redemarrer correctement ( chez moi en tout cas). j'ai vu ça sur le site fvwmfr

c'est  normal selon la FAQ, ça vient donc de fvwm et non de la taskbar.

cela dit, je suis très jaloux de ton iconman. au début c'est ce que je voulais faire: une taskbar parametrable qui n'irait pas sur toute la longueur de l'écran, et qui me permettrait de placer le pager sur la partie restante.

est-ce que ton iconMan me le permettrait?

dans ce cas, j'attends avec gourmandise des parametres de config !

----------

## pem

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

> Bravo , je pensais pas qu'on pouvaait rriver jusqu'a ce degré de perso dans FVWM  

 

Merci et moi non plus, je ne pensai pas qu'on pouvait arriver à un degré pareil. En fait, je me suis faits un p'tit projet de test de design sous Inkscape. J'ai commencé à intégrer tout ça au fur et à mesure à coup de Gimp : très très long la conf et la doc de Fvwm, car je suis tombé sur un sacré paquet de merdes. Finalement , j'ai trouvé que c'était vraiment compliqué mais incroyablement paramétrable. J'ai pu faire rentrer quasiment tout mon design ... Impressionnant pour un truc qui a été écrit en 1993.  :Cool:  Quand ce sera terminé, je posterai le SVG et le theme, pour ceux que ça peut intéresser.

----------

## pem

 *pho0o0 wrote:*   

> à propos de ce probleme, que j'ai observé aussi, je crois qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un bug; en fait, si ça ne vient qu'au restart, c'est que dans ton fvwm2rc il y a beaucoup de modules qui doivent redemarrer dans un temps limité. et certains n'ont carrément pas le temps de redemarrer correctement ( chez moi en tout cas). j'ai vu ça sur le site fvwmfr
> 
> c'est  normal selon la FAQ, ça vient donc de fvwm et non de la taskbar.
> 
> cela dit, je suis très jaloux de ton iconman. au début c'est ce que je voulais faire: une taskbar parametrable qui n'irait pas sur toute la longueur de l'écran, et qui me permettrait de placer le pager sur la partie restante.
> ...

 

OK, donc, je place le FvwmIconMan dans un FvwmButtons. La config de FvwmIconMan est assez simple:

```
Colorset 12 fg lightgray, bg lightgray, sh lightgray, fgsh darkgray, \

       Pixmap $[fvwm_theme_img]/im_bg.png

# Item standard of IconMan

Colorset 17 fg white, bg white, sh white, fgsh rgb:05/46/a0, \

       Pixmap $[fvwm_theme_img]/im_bg.png

# Item active of IconMan

Colorset 18 fg rgb:05/46/a0, bg white, sh white, fgsh white, \

       Pixmap $[fvwm_theme_img]/im_itemon.png

Style FvwmIconMan NoTitle, StaysOnBottom, Sticky, WindowListSkip, \

      CirculateSkipIcon, CirculateSkip, HandleWidth 0, BorderWidth 0, \

      NeverFocus, Layer 1

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmIconMan: *

*FvwmIconMan: NumManagers   1

*FvwmIconMan: 1 ButtonGeometry   175x26

*FvwmIconMan: 1 Colorset   12

*FvwmIconMan: 1 DrawIcons   always

*FvwmIconMan: 1 FocusAndSelectColorset 18

*FvwmIconMan: 1 FocusColorset   18

*FvwmIconMan: 1 FollowFocus   true

*FvwmIconMan: 1 Font "Shadow=1 C:xft:Blippo:pixelsize=16"

*FvwmIconMan: 1 Format      "%t"

*FvwmIconMan: 1 ManagerGeometry 8x1+0+0

*FvwmIconMan: 1 PlainColorset   17

*FvwmIconMan: 1 ReliefThickness   0

*FvwmIconMan: 1 Resolution   page

*FvwmIconMan: 1 SelectColorset   17

*FvwmIconMan: 1 Sort      name

*FvwmIconMan: 1 Title      ""

*FvwmIconMan: 1 UseWinList   true
```

Avec ça, tu obtiens un FvwmIconMan très moche de la largeur de ton écran. Note qu'il utilise la convention d'index des Colorset de Fvwm-themes  : ça peut toujours être utile si tu veux reprendre certains de leurs éléments. Pour rendre ce FvwmIconMan un peu moins tarte, je le place dans un FvwmButtons qui s'appelle TopBar (très parlant le nom):

```
# Button Bar

Colorset 23 fg red, fg blue, sh green, fgsh yellow, \

       RootTransparent buffer, \

       Pixmap  $[fvwm_theme_img]/topbar.png, \

       Shape   $[fvwm_theme_img]/topbar_shape.xpm

Style FvwmTopBar NoTitle, StaysOnBottom, Sticky, WindowListSkip, \

      CirculateSkipIcon, CirculateSkip, HandleWidth 0, BorderWidth 0, \

      NeverFocus, Layer 1

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmTopBar: *

*FvwmTopBar: BoxSize      fixed

*FvwmTopBar: Colorset      23

*FvwmTopBar: Columns      1590

*FvwmTopBar: Rows      3

*FvwmTopBar: Geometry      1590x40+5+5

*FvwmTopBar: Frame      0

*FvwmTopBar: Padding      0 0

*FvwmTopBar: (   125x3+0+1)

*FvwmTopBar: (   1367x1+125+1, Size 1367 26, \

      Swallow "FvwmIconMan" "FvwmIconMan -g 1367x26")

*FvwmTopBar: (   36x3+1546+0, Size 36 36, \

      Swallow "WifiSensor" `FvwmScript $[fvwm_script]/WifiSensor $[fvwm_theme_img]/)
```

Comme tu peux le voir c'est à ce moment que je spécifie la taille définitive du FvwmIconMan (les 1367). Donc, tu es libre de le racourcir franchement et de placer un pager que tu vas absorber. D'ailleurs, il me semble que Gulivert en absorbe un dans une de ses dernières excellentes créations.  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Pour pho0o0

Pour tes touches aucune idée, tu fais du mapping sous Fvwm???? Si c'est le cas enlève le script qui charge le mapping des touche sous Fvwm ou dans le Fvwm2rc essaye de commenter les touches du clavier puis réessaye.

Sinon reste la façon bourrin. Effacer tous fichier de conf du Gnome (moi aussi connais pas bien) Mais si tu efface le .gnome - .gnome2 - .gconf ça devrait le faire. Pour info j'avais pas de pb de ce genre, pourtant je map des touche via Fvwm et aussi via Gnome. Bon a l'eure actuel je n'utilise plus aucune librairie Gnome (sa de mémoir gagnée) J'utilise XBindkey pour le mapping des touches spécials. Voilà dsl de ne pouvoir plus t'aider.

Merchi Pem  :Smile: 

Effectivement j'insers bien un Pager dans mon FvwmButton, ça donne ça :

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/OSX-Milky/FvwmButton_OSX-Dock.jpg

et la total

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/OSX-Milky/Fvwm-OSX_Milky.jpg

En fait j'ai fait un simple swallow, je mets la conf ce soir si vs voulez?[/b]

----------

## pem

Moi je suis plutôt intéressé par ta gestion du volume. Est ce que ton icon est dynamique ?

Je suis en train de faire quelques icones dynamiques avec des FvwmScripts dans ma topbar. J'ai fait un detecteur Wifi à environ 70% avec un petite animation (genre K2000 pour téléphone portable : très drôle) et j'avais l'intention de poursuivre par une gestion du volume. D'ailleurs, il y a des slidebars dans les widgets dispo des FvwmScripts. Avec ça je devrais pouvoir faire un p'tit truc transparent.

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et la total
> 
> http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/OSX-Milky/Fvwm-OSX_Milky.jpg
> ...

 

Tiens, ton screenshot m'a rappelé qu'il y a un problème avec les bordures des thumbnails dans engage avec le petit script que j'ai donné (le bord de droite manque)

Pour régler ça, il suffit de remplacer "196x" par "194x" dans le premier convert du build.sh.

Sinon, à part ça, il marche bien ce script? (j'ai pas eu le temps de tester ces derniers jours)

----------

## gulivert

 *pem wrote:*   

> Moi je suis plutôt intéressé par ta gestion du volume. Est ce que ton icon est dynamique ?
> 
> 

 

Heu non, elle ouvre simplement gamix, pour le son j'utilise le bouton de mon clavier multimedia qui me permet un réglage du son sans rien ouvrir comme logiciel.

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens, ton screenshot m'a rappelé qu'il y a un problème avec les bordures des thumbnails dans engage avec le petit script que j'ai donné (le bord de droite manque) 
> 
> Pour régler ça, il suffit de remplacer "196x" par "194x" dans le premier convert du build.sh. 
> ...

 

Merci pour la bordure droite, j'avais remarqué mais pas autrement chercher  :Smile: 

Sinon oui, il marche du tonner ton script, tiptop, 100% satisfait le petit Guli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

Ben en fait il a deux petits problème ton scripts, ou c'est peut etre lié à Engage. Mais il arrive que des fois une appli refuse de s'iconifié dans engage, elle disparait de l'écran, avec le bouton du milieu j'ai la gestion des appli ouverte, et de là je peux la récupérer. Seul truc a faire rebooter l'appli et c'est ok apres elle se mets correcte dans Engage. En fait ce rpoblème m'arrive uniquement avec Firefox et très très rarement (un détail je dirais)

Sinon le deuxieme pb, cest lorsqu'on déconifie, et que 30s après on reconifie la meme application, elle reprends le screenshot d'avant et non pas le nouveau, faut attendre entre 1-2 minutes avant de réconifier si on veut que l'image du thumbnail soit mis a jour. (détail aussi) Sinon c'est le pur bonheur.

Pour pager dans FvwmButton, voici ma ligne

 *Quote:*   

> *fvwmbutton: (90x22, Frame 0, Swallow (UseOld, NoClose) FvwmPager)

 

Voilou

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Ben en fait il a deux petits problème ton scripts, ou c'est peut etre lié à Engage. Mais il arrive que des fois une appli refuse de s'iconifié dans engage, elle disparait de l'écran, avec le bouton du milieu j'ai la gestion des appli ouverte, et de là je peux la récupérer. Seul truc a faire rebooter l'appli et c'est ok apres elle se mets correcte dans Engage. En fait ce rpoblème m'arrive uniquement avec Firefox et très très rarement (un détail je dirais)
> 
> Sinon le deuxieme pb, cest lorsqu'on déconifie, et que 30s après on reconifie la meme application, elle reprends le screenshot d'avant et non pas le nouveau, faut attendre entre 1-2 minutes avant de réconifier si on veut que l'image du thumbnail soit mis a jour. (détail aussi) Sinon c'est le pur bonheur.
> 
> 

 

OK je vais essayer de voir ça ce soir...

----------

## DidgeriDude

@KarnEvil: Ton script est vraiment terrible et y marche nickel !!

Sinon, j'ai, tout comme Gulivert, le même problème d'iconification qui ne marche pas, mais rarement, et uniquement avec Opera ! (On dirait que les navigateurs Web, il aime po trop !)

Sinon, c dommage qu'il n'y ait pas la possibilité de lancer plusieurs Engage, et de ne pas pouvoir le couper en morceaux, une pour les icônes l'autre pour les applis à lancer (je crois que toi aussi, tu aurais voulu faire ça Gulivert...)

A part ça Guli, mon 'grep -m1', ça marche ? (en fait je l'ai trouvé dans le 'man egrep'...)Last edited by DidgeriDude on Tue Feb 15, 2005 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gulivert

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> @KarnEvil: Ton script est vraiment terrible et y marche nickel !!
> 
> Sinon, j'ai, tout comme Gulivert, le même problème d'iconification qui ne marche pas, mais rarement, et uniquement avec Opera ! (On dirait que les navigateurs Web, il aime po trop !)
> 
> Sinon, c dommage qu'il n'y ait pas la possibilité de lancer plusieurs Engage, et de ne pas pouvoir couper le couper en morceaux, une pour les icônes l'autre pour les applis à lancer (je crois que toi aussi, tu aurais voulu faire ça Gulivert...)
> ...

 

POur séparer Engage, ça m'étonne que ça ne soit plus possible, car avec les anciennes versions qui se configurait avec d'autre fichier sa fonctionnait très bien. Par contre j'ai rien trouvé sur le net n'y sur le site officiel.

Pour le grep, heu j'ai pas testé, je te tiens au courant une fois testé.....

----------

## Darkael

OK pour les browser qui s'iconifient pas, en fait je crois que c'est quand le titre de la page dans la barre de titre a une apostrophe ou un caractère special de ce genre, et du coup ça casse le script. Je vais essayer de régler ça.

Par contre pour le pb des icones pas mises à jour, pour moi ça a l'air d'être tout le temps les bons thumbnails....

[EDIT]

Bon pour le 1er pb c'est au niveau de fvwm que ça casse, en fait j'ai le même problème avec mon script wallpaper. Bon ça fera d'une pierre deux coups...

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Gulivert : Bah c'est comme toi, j'ai po mal écumé le net, ces 2 derniers jours et rien sur cette séparation d'Engage...

J'ai juste pensé à en créer une avec Gimp, une icône pour rien, mais c'est de la bidouille... po propre quoi !!!

Et pis moi et le graphisme...

@KarnEvil : moi aussi ça semble être toujours les bons thumbnails...

----------

## joKer-O-zen

les gars vous dechirez trop ...

je matte les screenshots ... et ca fait peur ...

 :p :p :p

moi qui tournais sous Blackbox conf de base depuis qques temps ca m'a donné envie d'avoir un beau WM

j'ai remis enlightenment just pour voir, car il y avait des mises a jour ... et pour l'instant c pas trop mal ... j'ai pas trop envie de me lancer dans fvwm et toute la config ... ca a l'air d'etre plutot pointu, j'ai d'autres chats a fouetter (des chats sur live cd entre autres)

en tout cas chapo a vous tous de ce thread ... c'est magnifique !!!

----------

## Darkael

@djideridude et guli:

Bon apparement la solution c'est de mettre des " à la places des ' pour le Piperead, comme ça:

```

+ I PipeRead "$[FVWM_USERDIR]/minimize/build.sh $[w.id] \"$[w.name]\""

```

Ca semble marcher pour les titres qui ont des ' et bizarrement ça marche pour les titres qui ont des " alors que normalement ça devrait pas  :Confused: ...

Si vous remplacez cette ligne dans votre config, est-ce que le problème de Firefox/Opera qui s'iconifient pas est résolu? Bon sinon y'a un

moyen de le faire avec Exec mais je l'aime pas trop...

----------

## pho0o0

Merci Gulivert pour tes idées. Je vais voir ça.

----------------

je suis en train de créer ma FvwmTopBar selon les directives de Pem

au post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2093749.html#2093749

Je rencontre qq petits problèmes: quand je lance plusieurs taches, seule la première s'affiche, les autres n'apparaissent pas...

j'ai beau parcourir le man, je ne trouve pas le truc à rajouter  :Confused: 

--------

bon, je continue à chercher la bricole qui coince. Et je vous poste un screenshot si j'y arrive  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

@KarnEvil : Thx pour l'astuce, je vais tester ça et je te dis...

Sinon, t'aurais pas la possibilité de poster ta ligne de commande d'Engage ?

Je crois l'avoir vue quelque part, mais je ne sais plus où !

----------

## pem

Bon, c'est l'heure de passer au-delà de la preview:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2096402.html#2096402

----------

## Darkael

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, t'aurais pas la possibilité de poster ta ligne de commande d'Engage ?
> 
> Je crois l'avoir vue quelque part, mais je ne sais plus où !

 

Elle est sur un de mes screenshots  :Very Happy: 

A la base j'ai prise celle de ce site avec quelques modifs:

```

engage -m 1 -i 1 -I 1 -Z 2.0 -z 1 -G 0 -g 0 -T 0 -s 78 -H 256

```

----------

## pho0o0

@pem

1petite question

J'arrive pas à comprendre cette ligne de ta config de la  TopBar

```

*FvwmTopBar: (   125x3+0+1)

```

la 3e ligne ne partant du bas

en fait elle sert à quoi ? je l'ai transformé en commentaire pour comprendre ce qui manque et ça n'a rien changé... :Exclamation: 

( sinon, j'ai reglé mon probl décrit au post precedent...  :Smile:   )

----------

## pem

En fait, elle ne sert à rien (pour moi, c'est limite la honte là, ... non ?)  :Confused:  En fait, pas exactement, je la réserve pour pouvoir y mettre un p'tit menu genre slidebar. Comme c'est un vieux copier / coller de ma config actuelle, elle a atteri dans le post. Je pense que tu peux retiter cette ligne sans trop en souffir  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

@KarnEvil: thx pour ta conf qui est plus compète que la mienne : on voit bien l'idée de tout définir !

Sinon g 2-3 questions...

T'as encore le pb du point noir ???

C'est possible d'avoir la barre totalement transparente (sans cadre) ?

----------

## Darkael

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> T'as encore le pb du point noir ???
> 
> 

 

Oui, mais ça me gêne pas trop. En fait j'utilise pas tout le temps engage... bah avec un peu de chance ça 

sera réglé dans les prochaines versions

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est possible d'avoir la barre totalement transparente (sans cadre) ?
> 
> 

 

Oui, tu mets les options "-b #00000000 -B #00000000"

----------

## pho0o0

 *pem wrote:*   

> En fait, elle ne sert à rien (pour moi, c'est limite la honte là, ... non ?)  En fait, pas exactement, je la réserve pour pouvoir y mettre un p'tit menu genre slidebar. Comme c'est un vieux copier / coller de ma config actuelle, elle a atteri dans le post. Je pense que tu peux retiter cette ligne sans trop en souffir 

 

Ouf, tu me rassures...

est-ce que cette ligne pourrait m'aider justement, parce que je n'arrive pas à  faire avaler mon Pager dans  la TopBar  :Evil or Very Mad: 

```

*FvwmTopBar: (Swallow "FvwmPager")

```

je me suis contenté de peu. c'est peut-^etre pas assez suffisant comme instruction  :Question: 

en fait, il reste logé tout en haut dans une valeur par défaut...+0+0

----------

## DidgeriDude

Bah c'est ce que j'avais mis mais impossible de lancer engage :

```
Missing expected argument for option -b

```

Mais j'ai trouvé : faut mettre #00000000 entre quotes ' '

Voilou, thx...

----------

## pem

 *pho0o0 wrote:*   

> est-ce que cette ligne pourrait m'aider justement, parce que je n'arrive pas à  faire avaler mon Pager dans  la TopBar 
> 
> ```
> 
> *FvwmTopBar: (Swallow "FvwmPager")
> ...

 

C'est normal qu'il se soit collé en haut. C'est la façon normale de procéder des FvwmButtons. Pour que tu puisses le mettre au milieu vertical de ta TopBar (je suis sûr qu'on va en faire un terme générique), il faut que tu fasses une TopBar (j'insiste) avec Rows à 3 et que tu précises dans la géométrie que tu avales ton FvwmPager avec une hauteur de 1 et un offset de 1. Bon, je sais pas si je suis très clair. Un ch'tit exemple :

```

... Dans le Pager

*FvwmPager: Geometry 240x50-0-0

... Dans la TopBar

*FvwmTopBar: Geometry 1590x40+5+5

*FvwmTopBar: Columns 1590

*FvwmTopBar: Rows 3

*FvwmTopBar: (   125x1+10+1, Swallow "FvwmPager" "FvwmPager 0 3")

```

Bon dans cet exemple, j'ai un pager qui fait 240x50 pixels s'il est emloyé sans passer par la moulinette FvwmButtons. La TopBar (je crois que maintenant c'est clair) fait 1590x40 pixels. Elle est subdivisée en 1590 colomnes et 3 lignes : ça en fait des colomnes. Je viens placer le Pager à 10 colomnes et dans la 2ème ligne de cette TopBar. Comme pour tous les autres éléments de la TopBar, je me suis arrrangé pour leur donner une taille exacte en pixels, le FvwmButtons TopBar prend des pixels sur la largeur. Sur la hauteur il gère ses petits calculs et place le Pager au centre vertical.

----------

## pho0o0

Merci Pem, c'est très clair!

Bon, j'ai passé un peu de temps à appliquer tout ça, mais je rencontre encore des anomalies:

Mon intention c'est de mettre le pager et l'iconMan dans la topBar. ( Et, plus tard, quand j'aurai tout bien compris, l'horloge,  et un bouton pour mon menu... :Smile:  )

dans la liste des modules à lancer, j'ai commenté le pager pour ne pas en avoir 2. Très bien, la topbar en appelle 1 qui se lance comme prévu là ou je le lui ai demandé.

Quand je commente l'iconMan, la TopBar à beau l'appeller rien ne vient. Quand j'enlève le dieze (#) il vient, mais la TopBar n'arrive pas à l'integrer.

Donc je resume : en commentant les deux modules, le pager vient mais pas l'IconMan.

Pourquoi il ne l'integre pas ?

Voilà pour le diagnostic:

```

*FvwmIconMan: 1 ManagerGeometry 8x1+0+710

```

```

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmTopBar: * 

*FvwmTopBar: BoxSize      fixed 

*FvwmTopBar: Colorset      7

*FvwmTopBar: Columns     1024

*FvwmTopBar: Rows      3 

*FvwmTopBar: Geometry   -g   1024x38 +0+710

*FvwmTopBar: Frame      0 

*FvwmTopBar: Padding      0 0 

*FvwmTopBar: (   600x1, +1+1, Size 600 32, \ 

      Swallow "FvwmIconMan" "FvwmIconMan")

*FvwmTopBar: ( 300x1, +701+1, Size 300x38, Swallow "FvwmPager" "FvwmPager 0 5")

      

   
```

C'est grave docteur ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gulivert

Un truc ne joue pas avec ton pager :

 *Quote:*   

> *FvwmTopBar: ( 300x1, +701+1, Size 300x38, Swallow "FvwmPager" "FvwmPager 0 5") 

 

Donc tu cré un FvwmButton du largeur de 1024 et d'une hauteru de 38. Jusque là pas de soucis, mais dans tes options tu mets que ton pager se trouve à 700x1 et qu'il fait une taille de 38, donc la ça col pas,, met plutot 700x0 si tu veux que ton pager prenne la hauteur total de ta bare, sinon diminu les 38 à 36. Deuxio, je sais pas si il est trop conseiller de mettre toutes ses options ensemble

```
( 300x1, +701+1, Size 300x38
```

Pour ma par l'option size est inutil et vient plutot foutre la merde, a savoir que tu a créé un  fvwmbutton avec 1024 colonne, se qui veut dire qu'une colonne = 1px, donc si tu mets 

*FvwmTopBar: ( 300x1, +701+1, Swallow "FvwmPager" "FvwmPager 0 5")

le 300x1 voudra dire que ton pager fera 300px de large, je te conseil aussi de passer les lignes à 38 comme ceci

```
DestroyModuleConfig FvwmTopBar: *

*FvwmTopBar: BoxSize      fixed

*FvwmTopBar: Colorset      7

*FvwmTopBar: Columns     1024

*FvwmTopBar: Rows      38

*FvwmTopBar: Geometry   -g   1024x38 +0+710

*FvwmTopBar: Frame      0

*FvwmTopBar: Padding      0 0

*FvwmTopBar: (600x36, +1+1, Swallow "FvwmIconMan" "FvwmIconMan")

*FvwmTopBar: (300x36, +701+1, Swallow "FvwmPager" "FvwmPager 0 5") 
```

de plus je vois ça dans ta config

```
*FvwmTopBar: (   600x1, +1+1, Size 600 32, \

      Swallow "FvwmIconMan" "FvwmIconMan") 
```

Que vient faire le \ dans ton histoire ??? Il n'a pas lieu d'etre c'est plutot comme ça que tu devrait le mettre

 *Quote:*   

> *FvwmTopBar: (   600x1, +1+1, Size 600 32, Swallow "FvwmIconMan" "FvwmIconMan") 

 

Sur cette page tu as deux trois explication pour comprendre un peu mieux FvmButton

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-189895-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-100.html

Heu j'espère m'etre bien fait comprendre  :Confused: 

----------

## Tsukusa

Je ne touche pas encore à fvwm mais j'ai compris. Alors vu que pour lui c'est pas abstrait je pense qu'il a compris  :Very Happy: 

Sinon merci pour toute l'aide que vous avez apporté dans ce topic et merci d'avance pour toute l'aide que vous allez m'apporter bientot  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pem

Moi ce que j'aime avec Fvwm, c'est qu'on peut vraiment avoir mal à la tête pendant la lecture de la doc et après ... Il y a juste certains trucs que je vais tenter d'expliquer (et là, aïe aïe aïe, car moi et le explications claires, c'est plutôt rare)

 *pho0o0 wrote:*   

> Quand je commente l'iconMan, la TopBar à beau l'appeller rien ne vient. Quand j'enlève le dieze (#) il vient, mais la TopBar n'arrive pas à l'integrer.

 

Tu as eu raison de retirer les appels inutiles. 

 *pho0o0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *FvwmIconMan: 1 ManagerGeometry 8x1+0+710 
> ```
> ...

 

Comme ton IconMan (ça fait très héro japonais des années 80) va être absorbé par la TopBar (tu sais le terme générique de nos derniers posts), moi je lui retirerai bien toutes notions de géometrie dont on a rien a cirer (ici les ordonnées):

```
*FvwmIconMan: 1 ManagerGeometry 8x1+0+0 
```

De toutes façons si j'ai a peu près bien compris la doc (et là c'est pas gagné) ce qui semble importer dans l'IconMan (le sheriff de l'espace), c'est la taille de ses boutons (le méchant petit acnéïque que voilà) et leur nombre (régler dans le paramètre précédent):

```
*FvwmIconMan: 1 ButtonGeometry   175x26
```

Quoique, très franchement, je pense que FvwmButtons s'en contrefout et qu'il ne va en faire qu'à sa tête lorsqu'il va absorber tout ça. En fait FvwmButtons est incroyablement chiant car il fait du resizing rien qu'à lui et dans tous les sens. Pire, si tu respectes pas scrupuleusement ses conventions de placement, il ne démarre pas ton appli absorbée dans le meilleur des cas (c'est peut être ton cas) ou il ne démarre carrément pas : le vil mécréant. Il faut don le dompter et là gulivert a tout pigé. Le mieux dans ton cas c'est de mettre Rows à 38 et te servir des valeurs comme des pixels (en tous cas moi j'aime bien cette astuce là). Pour le reste, tu peux retirer les size 300x38.

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *FvwmTopBar: (600x36, +1+1, Swallow "FvwmIconMan" "FvwmIconMan")
> 
> ...

 

J'ai un vieux doute  :Question:  Il me semble que les géomtries dans le FvwmButtons devraient s'écrire 600x36+1+1 et 300x36+701+1. J'ai vu des espaces entre les largeurxhauter et x+y ou des virgules mais je ne sais pas si Fvwm est capable de comprendre cette notation.

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Que vient faire le \ dans ton histoire ??? Il n'a pas lieu d'etre c'est plutot comme ça que tu devrait le mettre

 

Bon. Ce "\" ne devrait pas poser de problème sur la ligne d'un FvwmButton. Moi j'utilise ça pour aérer mon code.

Signé: un vendeur anonyme de chez Aspro

----------

## pho0o0

Merci Guli et Pem pour votre aide!

bon ça y est, je suis arrivé à tout faire tenir grace à vos conseils  :Wink: 

j'ai donc ça:

```

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmTopBar: * 

*FvwmTopBar: BoxSize      fixed 

*FvwmTopBar: Colorset      7

*FvwmTopBar: Columns     1024

*FvwmTopBar: Rows      38 

*FvwmTopBar: Geometry   -g   1024x38 +0+720

*FvwmTopBar: Frame      0 

*FvwmTopBar: Padding      0 0 

*FvwmTopBar: (26x30,+1+1, Icon gftp.png, ActionOnPress, Action(Mouse 1) "Popup xdg_menu Rectangle +$left+4 +0 700m")

*FvwmTopBar: (26x30, +27+1, Icon gftp0.png, ActionOnPress, Action(Mouse 1) "Menu StartMenu c+0 -101m")

*FvwmTopBar: (   500x1, +60+0, Size 580x38, Swallow "FvwmIconMan" "FvwmIconMan")

*FvwmTopBar: ( 323x1, +701+0, Size 300x38, Swallow "FvwmPager" "FvwmPager 0 5")

      
```

j'ai mis 2 boutons pour mes menus.

le menu fvwm

le menu kde

je ne sais pas encore importer le menu gnome...

ça donne 

http://pho0o0.site.voila.fr/capture17.png

ou

http://pho0o0.site.voila.fr/capture19.png

Pour ceux que ça interesse torsmo est lancé dans ça fenetre par: torsmo -o 

je me sers de 7 boutons

le 1 : le menu windows_ops

le 3 : maximise que en largeur 

```
Mouse 1     3       A   Maximize 100 0
```

le 5 : maximise que en hauteur

```
Mouse 1     5       A   Maximize 0 100 
```

c'est souvent très utile  :Idea: 

les 6 et 8 sont plus connus

```
Mouse 1     6       A   Thumbnail

Mouse 1     8       A  WindowShade 
```

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

est-ce qu'il est possible d'ajouter au fond de la topbar après le pager, l'horloge de la taskbar ?

ou bien une autre petite horloge digitale ?

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Gulivert : Bon g passé un sacré bout de temps sur le web et tous les screenshots montrant Engage divisé en plusieurs parties sont tous du même type :

(De gauche à droite)

1) La partie launcher (où sont les applis à lancer et celles qui tournent)

2) La partie icônes (où sont les icônes des applis iconifiées, euh normal koi !)

3) La partie sysicons pour les trucs tels que l'horloge et d'autres qui doivent aussi exister...

4) Le systray

Je n'ai donc trouvé nulle part que l'on pouvait créer des séparations entre groupes d'icônes (mais ça ne veut pas dire que ce n'est pas possible !!)

Alors j'ai eu l'idée de voir si l'on pouvait modifier le script d'iconification dans Engage afin de ne plus avoir à copier nos icônes dans le rép launcher et, en fait, utiliser le processus d'iconification propre à Engage.

Et là 2 pbs se sont posés :  :Sad: 

1) Comment arriver à configurer, dans les fichiers .edc des thèmes Engage, des appels à des scripts extérieurs pour 'thumbnailiser' les applis et afficher les bonnes icônes ?

(J'ai pensé à les mettre dans un même rép et à en faire la liste dans un fichier qui est modifié dynamiquement et que Engage utilise pour avoir la liste des icônes à afficher, tel le '.order' qui gère aussi l'ordre d'affichage, avec un fichier de mapping... Rien que ça !!!, mais je ne vois pas avec mes connaissances limitées de edje...)

2) Il restera de toutes façons le problème d'Engage qui met aussi en icônes les applis non icônifiées situées sur les autres bureaux !! (Mais peut-être ne le fait-il pas pour les applis situées sur différentes pages, mais j'en doute!).

Enfin, voilà juste le résultat d'un bon épluchage du web !!

Sinon, quelqu'un connaitrait-il la syntaxe des fichiers mappings et applinks situés dans  ~/.e/apps/engage/  ??

----------

## gulivert

Mon applink pour mon ancienne version d'engage, qui partageait jsutement mon dock en deux partie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #normal items (left hand side) 
> 
> #format is command|windowclass 
> ...

 

Je l'avais posté dans ce thread deux trois pages avant celle là, la mappings je l'ai pas sous la main suis au boulot :'( mais je peux le poster ce soir. Mais si j'ai ien compris ses fichiers de confs sont devenus obselète, non ? (remplacer par le dosier launcher)[/quote]

----------

## pho0o0

j'ai encore 2 petits soucis pour terminer la config de ma topBar...

Quand je clique sur le bouton de mon menu kde, il s'efface si je n'ai pas deplacé ma souris dessus avant d'avoir laché le bouton de la souris.

comment fait on pour lui dire de rester affiché, comme le fait le startmenu classique de fvwm ?

j'ai installé ma Xclock dans la TopBar, je lui ai donné un colorset, mais les couleurs par defaut de xclock s'affiche par dessus  :Crying or Very sad: 

qu'est ce qu'il faut que je lui dise pour les neutraliser ?

----------

## gulivert

Si je me trompe pas Xclock ce configure via le .Xdefault à la mano de Aterm ou Xosview. Google est ton ami pour les options

Pour le menu K, aucune idée, perso je le virais et crérais toutes les entrées que j'ai besoin dans le menu de Fvwm  :Cool: 

----------

## pho0o0

Merci Gulivert, en effet ça passe par le .Xdefaults... 

Je suis en train de tester pour voir si on peut garder la transparence du façon ou d'une autre.

pour le menu k, j'y ai pensé mais j'ai une cinquantaine d'applis et tout refaire à la main ça me fatigue  :Confused: 

----------

toi et kanrevil vous avez evoqué un probleme au post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1525910.html#1525910

celui d'un temps de latence entre chaque changement de desk avant de recuperer la main, le temps de recalculer les transparences avec Esetroot.

mon FvwmBacker je le lance comme ça:

```

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmBacker: *

*FvwmBacker: RetainPixmap

*FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 0, Page * *) Exec  Esetroot -f $[fvwm_wallpaper_path]kdm2.png && FvwmCommand Refresh

...

```

en remplaçant Esetroot par  fbsetbg et en ajoutant au lancement

```
 SetEnv fvwm_root "fbsetbg -f "  
```

 je n'ai plus de fond d'écran ni de transparence; pourtant j'ai bien fbset dans /usr/sbin....

est-ce que j'ai raté qqchose ?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Gulivert : thx pour ton applinks et dsl, j'avais zappé que tu l'avais déjà posté ! Shame on me...

Le problème concernant applinks et mappings, c'est bien qu'avoir lu je ne sais combien de pages sur Engage, rien n'est extrèmement clair concernant la nouvelle version... En effet, il est fort possible que ces 2 fichiers soient obsolètes vu le nouveau format eet qui intègre tout. Mais si c'est le cas, c'est dommage pour la config à la volée... Mais je t'avoue que la syntaxe du fichier mappings m'intéresse tout de même, mais te casse pas la tête c'est pas super pressé non plus...

A part ça guli, sur ton site ya bien le transset patché pour admettre l'id d'une fenêtre en argument et dont j'ai récupéré les sources je ne sais plus où et compilé.

Par contre, t'as aussi un xcompmgr patché ! En quoi consiste ce patch ? je n'en ai pas trouvé trace sous google... As-tu les sources ? Et permettrait-it dans mon Opera de ne pas merdouiller ma status bar qui ne s'efface plus si je scrolle ma fenêtre avant son chargement complet... ? Qu'apporte-t-il de plus ? Oups dsl, ça en fait des questions...

@Pho0o0 : voici ma config pour le changement de wallpaper dans FvwmBacker :

```
*FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 0, Page * *) Exec fbsetbg -f $[wallpapers_dir]/desk-0.jpg ; FvwmCommand Refresh
```

(J'avais pas de Refresh avec '&&', mais j'en ai avec ';' alors voilà !!)

Mais pour utiliser fbsetbg, as-tu installé le package media-gfx/feh ?? Sans lui, pas de transparence...

----------

## gulivert

Hello,

DSL hier soir pas chez moi du coup je n'ai pas peu poster le mappings. Je le fais ce soir sans fautes ......

Sinon, pour le xcomprmgr patché, c'est une vieille version, en fait c'etait pour la version 1.0 de xcompmgr qui ne proposait pas les option -C -c -etc..... La version 1.1 de xcompmgr est justement l'integration de ce patch dans les sources.... En fait faudrait que j'enlève ça de mon site car ça n'a plus lieu d'être...

Sinon pour la commande 

 *Quote:*   

> *FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 0, Page * *) Exec  Esetroot -f $[fvwm_wallpaper_path]kdm2.png && FvwmCommand Refresh 

 

Si vs n'utilisez pas de Xcompmgr avec transet, le refresh sert strictement a rien, il est juste là pour rafraichir l'écran lors d'un changement de desk pour que les appli transparente prennent le bon wallpapers sous la transprence, sans le refresh ça garde le wallpaper de l'ancien bureau... Donc le refresh seulement si composite est activé, sinon vs pouvez l'enlever, sa accelere le changement de desk...

----------

## pho0o0

OK merci, mais avant de faire toutes ces manips j'aimerais savoir si avec   fbsetbg il y a quand meme une ou 2 sec de temps de rafraichissement entre 2 desks ... parce que si c'est pareil qu'avec esetroot à quoi bon ?

j'ai entre temps trouvé une solution assez barbare mais qui marche:

mettre esetroot qu'un desk sur 2 mais le refresh quand meme ce qui fait que je peux travailler sans etre gené par le delai de calcul.

j'aimerai demander à KarnEvil quelle est ton horloge ici:

http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/screenshot_050123_1453.png

 :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *pho0o0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'aimerai demander à KarnEvil quelle est ton horloge ici:
> 
> http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/screenshot_050123_1453.png
> ...

 

L'horloge c'est juste un FvwmScript (en fait 2, avec 1 pour la date), tu peux les trouver dans le rep scripts dans ma config (d'ailleurs faudrait que je change celle qui est sur mon site, y'a pleins de trucs qui marchent pas dedans).

Mais je crois que Pem en a un meilleur exemple dans sa conf, il me semble qu'il fait la date et l'heure en un seul script (il avait posté un truc à ce sujet qq part dans ce thread)

----------

## pem

@KarnEvil, pho0o0:

Il me semble bien que j'avais mis un truc comme ça. Je m'étais dit que ça allait créer une script mania et qu'on allait voir des script genre gDesklets partout. Bon, c'est une peu rapé. Je le reposte (on sait jamais):

```
WindowTitle   {TimeAndDateNormal}

WindowSize   60 32

Colorset     30

Init

Begin

   Set $time = (GetOutput {date "+%H:%M"} 1 -1)

   Set $date = (GetOutput {date "+%a %e %b"} 1 -1)

   ChangeTitle 1 $time

   ChangeTitle 2 $date

End

PeriodicTasks

Begin 

   If (RemainderOfDiv (GetTime) 60)==0 Then

   Begin

      Set $time = (GetOutput {date "+%H:%M"} 1 -1)

      Set $date = (GetOutput {date "+%a %e %b"} 1 -1)

      ChangeTitle 1 $time

      ChangeTitle 2 $date

   End

End

Widget         1

Property

   Type      ItemDraw

   Size      60 21   

   Position   0 0

   Font      "Shadow=1 1 se:xft:Blippo:Bold:pixelsize=16"

   Flags      NoFocus NoReliefString

End

Widget         2

Property

   Type      ItemDraw

   Size      60 11   

   Position   0 21

   Font      "shadow=1 1 se:xft:Blippo:Bold:pixelsize=11"

   Flags      NoFocus NoReliefString

End
```

----------

## pho0o0

Merci pem pour ton script.

Est-ce que tu pourrais me donner des instructions pour l'intégrer dans ma TopBar?

je l'ai copié dans mon dossier script, adapté la 

WindowSize	à 58 38

pour qu'il tienne dedans,

changer la police pour qu'elle soit standard avec les autres modules de la TopBar,

puis mis ça dans la TopBar:

```

*FvwmTopBar: (58x0,+964+0, size 58x38,  Swallow "TimeAndDateNormal" `FvwmScript $[fvwm_script]/TimeAndDateNormal`)

```

puis j'ai relancé...

...

...

puis rien!

j'ai oublié qqchose ?

----------

## pem

Est ce que tu as changé les Size et Position des 2 widgets dans le FvwmScript ? Tu peux faire des tests directement avec la FvwmConsole. C'est plutôt utile pour debugger les scripts.

----------

## pho0o0

OK, je vais revoir mon script;

 et ça serait quoi la commande pour la  FvwmConsole:

killall FvwmTopBar

restart FvwmTopBar

 :Question: 

----------

## pem

C'est encore plus simpe que ça   :Smile:   Tu peux déjà tester les FvwmScripts pour voir si ça flotte à ce niveau:

```
FvwmScript $[fvwm_script]/TimeAndDateNormal
```

Une fois que tu es satisfait de tes scripts, tu peux passer à la conf de la TopBar:

```
Read   $./conf/topbar.fvwm2rc
```

Comme ça, tu laisses tes éditeurs ouverts pendant que tu customises.

----------

## gulivert

Voilà avec un jour de retard, le mappings de engage

 *Quote:*   

> # application mappings
> 
> # format is windowclass|text|iconname
> 
> ROX-Filer|ROX-Filer|rox
> ...

 

 :Wink:    DSL pour le retard, les femmes et les ordinateurs, c'est incompatible  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pem

Fais comme moi, offre lui un ordinateur  :Laughing: 

----------

## pititjo

si tu le lui ofrre t'as même une chance qu'elle te laisse mettre linux dessus et alors là la compatibilité est assurée. Trop ?

----------

## marvin rouge

depuis le temps que je profite de ce thread pour bidouiller ma config fvwm, voilà un screenshot et le tarball des fichiers de conf si ca peut servir à quelq'un, avec le pack d'icones:

screenshot

tarball

avec dedans, des vrais morceaux de scripts de pem, gulivert, karnevil ... merci à vous  :Smile: 

note: y'a pas tous les jolis effets de vraie transparence, parce qu'il me semble que il me semble que ça marche moyen sur amd64 (si quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer ...)

+

----------

## pem

Je trouve que les icônes venant de Fvwm ne sont pas vraiment terribles. J'ai commencé à regarder coté Gnome et fait une petite intégration vers Fvwm mais ça reste pas ça. Je suis en train de regarder coté Mac et là c'est déjà mieux. Le problème c'est d'arriver à les exploiter. Est ce que quelqu'un a réussi à tirer de icônes de Mac des archives sit ou hqx ? J'ai essayé Suffit expander mais rien n'y fait. J'ai fait l'essai sur ça et ça me donne un truc comme ça :

```
unstuff -m=on 1343_time.sit 

Time/ Readme.txt 

Time/.DS_Store 

Time/Clock 

Time/Clock metal 

 ime/Icon

Time/Timetracker 

Time/Timetracker Ordner 

Time/ Readme.txt ..

Time/.DS_Store ..

Time/Clock ...

Time/Clock metal ...

 .../Icon

Time/Timetracker ...

Time/Timetracker Ordner ...
```

C'est inexploitable. Si quelqu'un a une idée.

----------

## pititjo

Chez toi aussi les icones font 0 octet ?

----------

## pem

Et pas un de plus. Bon, soit le format Mac est vraiment bien compressé, soit il y a un pet avec cette version d'unstuff. :Confused: 

----------

## Darkael

@pem: J'ai déja eu ce problème et je crois que je l'ai résolu (en tout cas j'ai des icones Mac qui trainent un peu partout), mais je ne me rappelle plus quelle était la solution... Je vais essayer de me souvenir comment j'ai fait.

[EDIT]

Je crois que ça avait un rapport avec les noms de fichiers qui contenaient un retour-chariot, ou une connerie de ce genre...

----------

## pem

Ouaip, c'est la grande histoire des formats de fichiers. De mémoire les Unix utilisent des caractères line feed (le LF) pour les sauts de lignes. Les mac utilisent des carriage return (le CR) (il y a aussi certains urluberlus qui se sont dit que c'était pas assez compliqué alors ils mettent les 2 ... si c'est pas lamentable ça). Normalement cela ne devrait s'appliquer qu'au texte ...  :Mad: 

Si tu arrives à retrouver l'info, ce serait le bonheur. J'ai farfouillé le forum et le web en vain. Comme, j'ai vu pas mal de monde avec des icones Mac dans les forums Fvwm, je me suis dit qu'il devrait bien y avoir quelqu'un qui a cette info  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

Bon chez moi ça marche, voila comment je fais:

```

#unstuff -m=on 1343_time.sit

```

Et normalement avec le -m=on les fichiers ne sont pas de tailles 0...

Ensuite il faut utiliser un outil magique qui s'appelle icns2png sur les fichiers (je sais pas où j'ai eu ça, et il n'est pas dans portage!)

```

#icns2png Clock

```

Et t'obtiens une belle icone en png. Bon, je vais essayer de retrouver où j'ai trouvé ce icns2png...

----------

## Darkael

Bon, apparement le site de icns2png est down... Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je le met sur mon site (apparement la licence le permet):

http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/icon2png-0.5.tar.gz

----------

## pem

 :Very Happy:  Super, ça marche nickel ! un grand et intense moment de bonheur ! Un grand merci KarnEvil. Je crois que l'on va voir croître sérieusement le nombre de screenshot avec des icônes de Mac.  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

 *pem wrote:*   

>  Super, ça marche nickel ! un grand et intense moment de bonheur ! Un grand merci KarnEvil. Je crois que l'on va voir croître sérieusement le nombre de screenshot avec des icônes de Mac. 

 

De rien  :Very Happy: 

Au passage, il a l'air très bien le site que t'as donné plus haut (http://interfacelift.com/), je vais y fouiner un petit peu...

[EDIT]

Et  hop,  500e réponse pour ce thread  :Wink: 

----------

## pho0o0

Bon, eh bien, pour le 501e message j'ai 2 petites questions techniques à poser:

1) est-ce qu'il est possible de préciser la quantité de pixels que je veux entre le bord du bureau et les fen^etres en thumbnail ?

2 ) dans le style de déco pour mes fenetres, j'ai 

BorderWidth 0, HandleWidth 0

mais avec ça, je ne peux plus retailler mes fenetres... forcement!

mais si je mets

BorderWidth 1, HandleWidth 1

c'est assez moche, en tout cas, c'est pas en accord avec le style de déco choisi. Alors, j'aimerais savoir à quoi correspond les bords de fenetres dans les colorset pour les mettre en transparence:

bg ?

sh?

fgsh?

hi?

fg?

est ce qu'il n'y a pas une autre solution que de bidouiller le colorset parce que c'est vite la galère de toucher à ça?

----------

## Darkael

@pho0o0:

1) Il faut changer la géométrie de IconBox (rectangle dans lequel seront inclus tes thumbnails)

2) Hmm je sais pas moi je suis satisfait de ma bordure à 1px  :Very Happy: 

Sinon une autre solution serait de faire un binding souris/clavier (par exemple ALT+bouton droit redimensionne la fenetre, ou encore un clic du milieu sur la barre de titre)

----------

## marvin rouge

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> @pho0o0:
> 
> Sinon une autre solution serait de faire un binding souris/clavier (par exemple ALT+bouton droit redimensionne la fenetre, ou encore un clic du milieu sur la barre de titre)

 

```
#### Window, Frame

#### 1->move ... 2->resize ... 3->up/down ... Alt+3->menu

Mouse 1       T       N   MoveFunc

Mouse 2       T       N   ResizeFunc

Mouse 3       T       N   RaiseLower

Mouse 3     T       M   Menu MenuFvwmWindowOps
```

 -> mes bindings pour redimensionner en utilisant le bouton milieu sur la barre de titre

----------

## pem

 *pho0o0 wrote:*   

> Alors, j'aimerais savoir à quoi correspond les bords de fenetres dans les colorset pour les mettre en transparence:
> 
> bg ?
> 
> sh?
> ...

 

Bon et bien, bg (background) c'est pour la couleur d'arrière plan, grosso modo toutes les formes non transparentes. sh (shadow) c'est pour les ombres des formes (transparentes ou non cette fois). Cela s'applique aux cotés droits et au bas des fenêtres ou des menus par exemples mais pas aux polices. D'ailleurs, fgsh (font ? shadow) s'applique seulement aux ombres des polices ou à leur contour. hi (hilighting) est le pendant de sh. Cela permet de mettre une couleur sur le haut et le coté gauche des fenêtres, des menus, ... fg (foreground) permet de changer la couleur d'avant plan, grosso modo la couleur de la police. Bon et bien dans tous ça, il y a pas grand chose pourl les bords transparents me diras-tu. Et bien c'est parcequ'on les défini autrement. Moi, je suis passé par des colorsets :

```
# Inactive windows

Colorset 0  fg lightgray, bg black, hi black, sh black, \

       fgsh black, RootTransparent buffer, Tint black 65

# Active windows

Colorset 1  fg white, bg black, hi black, sh black, \

       fgsh black, RootTransparent buffer, Tint black 50

Style *   Colorset 0, HilightColorset 1

Style * Borderwidth 0, HandleWidth 5

Style *   BorderColorset 0, HilightBorderColorset 1
```

Je sais que tu es contre les colorset mais avec une bonne définition ici, ça peut donner ça et ça. Comme tu le vois, ça aide pas mal pour faire des themes partageables  :Wink: 

----------

## pho0o0

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos!  :Very Happy: 

En fait, je ne suis pas contre les colorsets, mais après avoir passé pas mal de temps à les tester, je me suis rendu compte après coup que quand on y touche il faut exhaustivement et rigoureusement mettre un commentaire à toute ce qui est mentionné sinon on ne sait plus qui fait quoi, et on perd encore plus de temps à tout verifier quand on touche qq chose.

Et comme je ne l'ai pas fait dès le départ, j'apprehende de devoir retoucher les colorsets.

En plus pour mon horloge, (dont vous avez donner les srcipts plus haut  :Smile:   ) j'ai mis plas mal de temps à trouver le colorset auquel elle voulait bien daigner repondre. 

Pem, tu cite dans ton code un

Style *   BorderColorset 0,  HilightBorderColorset 1

comme je ne vois pas sur ton screenshot à quoi ça fais reference, j'imagine que c'est quand tu passe la souris sur une fenetre, les bords changent, non?

me trompe-je ?

----------

## Darkael

 *pho0o0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pem, tu cite dans ton code un
> 
> Style *   BorderColorset 0,  HilightBorderColorset 1
> ...

 

Oui, c'est ça. Enfin, plus précisément, ça change quand une fenêtre a le focus.

----------

## pem

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Oui, c'est ça. Enfin, plus précisément, ça change quand une fenêtre a le focus.

 

Ben ... c'est exactement ce que j'allai dire.

 *pho0o0 wrote:*   

> En fait, je ne suis pas contre les colorsets, mais après avoir passé pas mal de temps à les tester, je me suis rendu compte après coup que quand on y touche il faut exhaustivement et rigoureusement mettre un commentaire à toute ce qui est mentionné sinon on ne sait plus qui fait quoi, et on perd encore plus de temps à tout verifier quand on touche qq chose.
> 
> Et comme je ne l'ai pas fait dès le départ, j'apprehende de devoir retoucher les colorsets. 

 

Je vois où tu veux en venir. C'est un peu comme le xml et la dtd, c'est très chiant au début mais à l'usure tu commences à en tirer parti (enfin, je crois). Moi, j'ai choisi d'être proche de la convention de nommage de colorset établie par fvwm-theme. Je trouve que l'idée est bonne, même si les themes ne me correspondent pas. Je la ré-utilise car elle me permet de gèrer mes modifications sous la forme de thèmes. Comme ça, si j'en ai marre de mon theme courant, je laisse tout de même la possibilité  à d'autres de le ré-utiliser.

----------

## lithium

Salutations les artistes  :Wink: 

Dites, je suis en train de me faire un thème en taxant quelques lignes à Desintegre et Gulivert.

Et j'ai une petite question...

Avec Xorg et Composite il y a une certaine propriété qu'on peut donner à des fenêtres pour qu'elles ne soit pas ombrées quand xcompmgr est activé.

Et j'aimerais bien la connaitre pour l'appliquée au pager.

Voilà ce que ça donne pour l'instant :

http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/images/desktop/fvwmIP.jpg

----------

## lithium

En fait il faut que j'arrive à passer la propriété EWMH _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE à _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE_DOCK de la fenêtre.

Mais je ne sait pas faire ça avec fvwm, je ne sait même pas si c'est possible

----------

## bosozoku

Je m'incruste, quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi lorsque j'agrandi une fenêtre, le bouton de fermeture (numéro 2) disparait mais ca marche toujours, c'est juste le pixmap qui n'est plus la. Vraiment étrange.

----------

## Darkael

 *lithium wrote:*   

> En fait il faut que j'arrive à passer la propriété EWMH _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE à _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE_DOCK de la fenêtre.
> 
> Mais je ne sait pas faire ça avec fvwm, je ne sait même pas si c'est possible

 

J'aurais pensé à faire quelque chose du genre:

```

 xprop -id 0x18232a4 -set _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE_DOCK

```

Mais ça marche pas vu que _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE est de type ATOM et non STRING (ça marche par contre pour des trucs comme WM_NAME). Et je sais pas comment faire dans ce cas là, le man de xprop ne disant rien d'intéressant. Si quelqu'un sait utiliser xprop...

----------

## lithium

Merci KarnEvil.

Bon je crois que c'est mort, visibvlement cette propriété ne peut pas être changée à la volée, il va falloir que je change mes plans.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bonjour à tous je suis sur le point de configurer mon fvwm (enfin  :Razz:  ) donc j'ai commencer par regarder les configs de gulivert (devrais même dire les superbes config de fvwm de gulivert) car certains trucs me donne bien envis , mais par contre en se qui concerne la transparence xcompmgr n'a pas de pb tout va bien mais par contre transset est en unstable et pre-version , alors je me demande si je l'installe ou pas (la transparence maintenant que c'est bien integrer en guillemets dans xorg j'aimerai bien en profiter) ensuite j'ai jeté un coup d'oeuil au niveau FvwmBanner et je me demandé si il est possible de faire un changement de splash à chaque lancement (un splash différent à chaque fois) ...

quand pencez vous ? 

EDIT : je trouve qu'il serait bien de mettre ce topic en POST-IT pour une meilleure lisibilité (cela serait une sorte de HOW-TO)

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Gentoo_Lover : Tu peux sans problème installer transset, mais par contre la version installée oblige, après avoir lancé le programme, de cliquer sur la fenêtre dont tu veux changer l'opacité. Ce qui n'est quère pratique si tu veux, par exemple, changer l'opacité avec juste un coup de molette de souris sur la barre de titre... Alors, une fois installé, remplace le fichier /usr/bin/transset (dont tu peux faire une sauvegarde si tu veux) par celui présent sur le site de Gulivert qui permet d'accepter l'id d'une fenêtre en argument et évite ainsi le clic sur la fenêtre et permet donc son utilisation dans des scripts tels que dans la config de Gulivert.

En ce qui concerne le fait d'avoir un splash différent à chaque démarrage, tu peux mettre tous tes splashes dans un seul répertoire, avoir un script qui à la sortie de FVWM, choisit au hasard un des fichiers du dossier et le copie en, par exemple, splash_current.png. Et dans la config de FvwmBanner, tu affiches splash_current.png !

Ensuite, pour choisir au hasard un fichier dans ce dossier, je ne sais pas si c'est directement possible (je ne suis pas un génie en programmation shell) mais peut-être peut-on imaginer la création d'une liste (via ls et grep) contenant les noms des splashes sauf splash_current.png et l'original (pour ne pas avoir 2 fois de suite le même !). Avec la liste, il suffit alors de sortir un nombre aléatoire (nombre aléatoire à sortir me semble plus facile que fichier aléatoire dans un dossier) entre 1 et le nombre de lignes et copier le fichier de la ligne correpondant en splash_current.png.

Voilà. J'ai un peu de temps, alors je vais voir si je peux te créer ça...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> @Gentoo_Lover : Tu peux sans problème installer transset, mais par contre la version installée oblige, après avoir lancé le programme, de cliquer sur la fenêtre dont tu veux changer l'opacité. Ce qui n'est quère pratique si tu veux, par exemple, changer l'opacité avec juste un coup de molette de souris sur la barre de titre... Alors, une fois installé, remplace le fichier /usr/bin/transset (dont tu peux faire une sauvegarde si tu veux) par celui présent sur le site de Gulivert qui permet d'accepter l'id d'une fenêtre en argument et évite ainsi le clic sur la fenêtre et permet donc son utilisation dans des scripts tels que dans la config de Gulivert.
> 
> En ce qui concerne le fait d'avoir un splash différent à chaque démarrage, tu peux mettre tous tes splashes dans un seul répertoire, avoir un script qui à la sortie de FVWM, choisit au hasard un des fichiers du dossier et le copie en, par exemple, splash_current.png. Et dans la config de FvwmBanner, tu affiches splash_current.png !
> 
> Ensuite, pour choisir au hasard un fichier dans ce dossier, je ne sais pas si c'est directement possible (je ne suis pas un génie en programmation shell) mais peut-être peut-on imaginer la création d'une liste (via ls et grep) contenant les noms des splashes sauf splash_current.png et l'original (pour ne pas avoir 2 fois de suite le même !). Avec la liste, il suffit alors de sortir un nombre aléatoire (nombre aléatoire à sortir me semble plus facile que fichier aléatoire dans un dossier) entre 1 et le nombre de lignes et copier le fichier de la ligne correpondant en splash_current.png.
> ...

 

merci beaucoup DidgeriDude  :Wink:   c'est simpas , bon là j'emerge les quelques appli pour la config de gulivert (en fait je vais partir de ses configs pour me faire les miennes)

----------

## jack_mort

'lut

Moi j'ai un petit problème avec fvwm-menu-directory, que j'utilise comme beaucoup pour générer ma liste de wallpapers : quand le chemin est trop "long", le script plante...

```
sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'

sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
```

Alors que lorsque je l'exécute à la main, je n'ai aucune erreur... Quelqu'un connait le problème ?

----------

## Darkael

 *jack_mort wrote:*   

> 'lut
> 
> Moi j'ai un petit problème avec fvwm-menu-directory, que j'utilise comme beaucoup pour générer ma liste de wallpapers : quand le chemin est trop "long", le script plante...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu utilises la fonction de Taviso?

J'ai déja vu ce genre de problèmes quand il y a un caractère trop  "spécial" soit dans le chemin, soit dans le nom d'un des wallpapers... Par exemple si un des wallpapers a un nom qui contient une apostrophe, ça fait ce genre d'erreurs...

Regarde si par hasard le repértoire ou un des wp n'aurait pas un caractère spécial de ce genre?

----------

## pho0o0

Est-ce qu'il y a moyen que la fenetre de terminal soit titrée autrement que:

 [ toto ] @ linux :~ 

j'ai vu sur le screenshot de Gulivert que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ça.

Peut-etre  que ça passe par le .Xdefaults , ce que j'imagine pour le mrxvt, mais moi j'utilise gnome teminal...à cause des possibilités de copier/coller,et j'aimerais bien que ça passe par la config du fvwm2rc, donc si vous connaissez une solution...

 merci d'avance  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Gentoo_Lover : Voici le petit script pour ta gestion aléatoire de splashes...

splashes.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

 

SPLASHES_LIST="/var/tmp/splashes_list.tmp"

PREVIOUS_SPLASH=$(readlink $splashes_dir/splash_current.png)

ls $splashes_dir | grep -v splash_current | grep -v $PREVIOUS_SPLASH | grep -n ^ > $SPLASHES_LIST

NB_SPLASHES=$(cat $SPLASHES_LIST | wc -l)

NEW_SPLASH=$(cat $SPLASHES_LIST | grep $(( $RANDOM % $NB_SPLASHES + 1)) | cut -d: -f2)

cd $splashes_dir

ln -sf $NEW_SPLASH splash_current.png

rm $SPLASHES_LIST
```

Quelques explications :

1) Je ne copie pas le splash à afficher mais je crée un lien symbolique splash_current.png vers celui-ci car ça me permet de récupérer facilement la cible via readlink.

2) /var/tmp/splashes_list.tmp est le fichier tmp qui va contenir la liste des splashes parmis lesquels va être tiré le suivant (sans celui qui a été précédemment affiché), liste dont chaque ligne est numérotée grâce à "grep -n ^" !!

3) Je récupère le nombre de lignes du fichier liste, soit donc le nombre de splashes.

4) J'utilise $RANDOM qui génère un nombre entier aléatoire entre 0 et 32767, et grâce à % (l'opérateur modulo), je récupère un nombre entre 0 et le nombre de splashes (auquel il faut ajouter 1 car sinon, on obtient un nombre entre 0 et 9 pour une liste de 10 entrées !!)

5) Je nomme le nouveau splash et le lien.

Il faut également changer la config de FvwmBanner :

```
*FvwmBanner: Pixmap $[splashes_dir]/splash_current.png
```

Et rajouter ça à la config de sortie de Fvwm :

```
AddToFunc ExitFunction

+ I Exec exec $[scripts_dir]/splashes.sh
```

En notant que ce script est placé dans le dossier des scripts...

Attention : Je n'utilise pas les mêmes noms que Gulivert pour les noms des dossiers de configs, splashes, scripts, etc.

Note : Il est possible de modifier ce script pour utiliser moins de variables et de tout faire en combinant plus les commandes mais il devient vraiment illisible !!

----------

## jack_mort

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Tu utilises la fonction de Taviso?
> 
> J'ai déja vu ce genre de problèmes quand il y a un caractère trop  "spécial" soit dans le chemin, soit dans le nom d'un des wallpapers... Par exemple si un des wallpapers a un nom qui contient une apostrophe, ça fait ce genre d'erreurs...
> 
> Regarde si par hasard le repértoire ou un des wp n'aurait pas un caractère spécial de ce genre?

 

Ouaip, en effet, c'est la fonction de Taviso que j'utilise. Pour les caractères spéciaux, j'avais en remarqué que ça passait pas terrible (j'ai d'ailleurs corrigé le problème pour les espaces dans les noms), mais là, je ne vois pas ce qui peut bloquer... Le chemin est tout à fait "normal" : c'est un répertoire "wallpapers" dans mon home, et il est divisé en sous-répertoires. Et les seuls qui posent problèmes sont ceux qui ont un nom relativement long (120-140 caractères environ pour le chemin complet)...

----------

## Darkael

 *jack_mort wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Tu utilises la fonction de Taviso?
> 
> J'ai déja vu ce genre de problèmes quand il y a un caractère trop  "spécial" soit dans le chemin, soit dans le nom d'un des wallpapers... Par exemple si un des wallpapers a un nom qui contient une apostrophe, ça fait ce genre d'erreurs...
> 
> Regarde si par hasard le repértoire ou un des wp n'aurait pas un caractère spécial de ce genre? 
> ...

 

OK, en effet je viens de tester  et j'ai la même erreur... Je vais essayer de voir d'où ça vient.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bonsoir , j'ai un petit problême en fait j'utilise les configs de Gulivert (la 1.5) et en installer les fichiers comme il dit dans son lisezmoi je ne parviens pas à avoir quoi que ce soit de ses config avec fvwm (même pas le menu ) pourtant Fvwm fonctionne bien ...(la je suis sous gnome)

voici le fvwm2rc (que j'ai copier dans /root/.fvwm/.fvwm2rc comme il dit) car je suis loguer en root pour le moment :

```

#############################################################################

# 

#     Guli-simply

#    V. 1.5

#    By Gulivert

#    Display 1600x1200

#    02.01.2005 / 11:30

#    gulivert@bluewin.ch

#    http://clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm

#    partner : http://www.as.ua.edu/~flux/fvwm/

# 

#############################################################################

#

# VERSION 1.5 Change log

# Add border 1 pixel on window

# Add New menu on Gulidock (menu Update for Gentoo and Root menu)

# Add new application launcher in Gulidock

# Add menu Exit Fvwm

# Correction script FvwmApllet-Digitalclock

# Add mouse wheel for shade unshade window

# 

# Remove mini-dock  (from version 1.4)

# Replace Evolution by Thundebird in menu entrie

# Correction Windows Border for problems

#

#############################################################################

#

# VERSION 1.4 Change log

# add min-dock with new icons in folder "Guli-Simply/icons-dock"

# add MWM emulation for style (Xmms, mplayer, xine, etc ...)

# modified the entries of the menu (new and delete)

# add two buttons for set transparency or opaque

# new decoration "Rmilk" in folder "Guli-Simply/decorations/"

#

#############################################################################

# 

# VERSION 1.3 Change log

# add new dock in upper right (Guli-dock Version 1.1)

# add multi-desk ,multi wallpapers and new pager config ;o)

# Add script settrans.pl and new module FvwmTransset (Forum Gentoo Thread The F... Virtual Desktop)

# Very thanks Forum Gentoo French and English for the threads FVWM

# You can look this forum here

# http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189895   (FRENCH)

# and

# http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80517   (ENGLISH)

# 

#############################################################################

# Very thanks for Taviso, Ikaro and Desintegr for your web site and fvwm config.

# Desintegr : http://desintegr.free.fr/?page=linux/fvwm

# Ikaro : http://ikaro.dk

# Taviso : http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/

###################################################################

###################################################################

### Configuration de l'environnement

###################################################################

#### Directoire des wallpapers selection d'un wallpaper par defaut

#SetEnv fvwm_root "fbsetbg -f "

#SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper_dir $[HOME]/Images/Wallpapers/

#SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper $[fvwm_wallpaper_dir]mangas/misc_006.jpg

#Voir le fichier /home/user/~theme-fvwm/configs/backer

####Path des wallpapers pour le menu

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper_dir $[HOME]/Images/Wallpapers/

####Path des wallpapers

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper_path $[HOME]/theme-fvwm/wallpapers/

####Path des splash

SetEnv fvwm_splash_path $[HOME]/theme-fvwm/splash

####Path des configs

SetEnv fvwm_config_path $[HOME]/theme-fvwm/configs

SetEnv fvwm_config_exec "gvim"

####Path des decorations

SetEnv fvwm_deco_path $[HOME]/theme-fvwm/decorations

####Path des icons

SetEnv fvwm_icon_path $[HOME]/theme-fvwm/icons

SetEnv fvwm_icondock_path $[HOME]/theme-fvwm/icons-dock

####Path des scripts

SetEnv fvwm_script_path $[HOME]/theme-fvwm/scripts

####Path des configs

SetEnv fvwm_config_path $[HOME]/theme-fvwm/configs

####Path des modules

SetEnv fvwm_module_path $[HOME]/theme-fvwm/modules

####Path des images pour le pager

SetEnv fvwm_pager_path $[HOME]/theme-fvwm/pager/

####Path des images pour les boutons

SetEnv fvwm_bouton_path $[HOME]/theme-fvwm/bouton/

##################################################################

##################################################################

### Selection des fichiers de configurations

##################################################################

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/start

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/general

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/couleur

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/curseur

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/decoration

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/style-fvwm

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/style-appli

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/souris

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/clavier

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/menu-config

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/menu

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/thumbnail

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/pager

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/gulidock

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/animation

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/browser

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/divers

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/splash

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/stroke

Read $[fvwm_config_path]/backer

##################################################################

```

pour infos le dossier theme-fvwm est crée à la racine de /home se qui donne /home/theme-fvwm/configs par exemple ... vous pouvez m'aider car je cherche mais je commence à légerement sécher là  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## marvin rouge

si t'es loggé en root, ton $[HOME] c'est /root/

Donc par exemple  

```
SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper_dir $[HOME]/Images/Wallpapers/ 
```

 pointe vers /root/Images/Wallpapers/ Il faut que tes fichiers de conf soient dans ~./fvwm/

Toutes les définitions de tes "path" sont fausses, du coup. Ne te loggue pas en root, fais toi un répertoire .fvwm et copie les fichiers de conf de Mr Gulivert, ca va marcher.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

mon dieux quel boulet je suis .... :Laughing:   désolé c'est la fatigue (l'excuse en papier:P ) merci beaucoup çà marche , mais rest encore des trucs à configs , le menu çà à l'air facile je me débrouille par contre le thumbnailing ne marche pas pour le moment c'est iconifier ensuite il faut que je refasse un redimenssionnement de la toolbar de gulivert avec un petit déplacement des bureaux virtuels (car il sont sur la toolbar , et la toolbar est un peut plus grande que l'écran ce qui est normal car Gulivert est en 1700 me semble t-il) vous pouvez m'aider ? je suis preneur ..... :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

pour le thumbnail, il faut le package imagemagick (convert etc ...)

----------

## Darkael

@jack_mort: bon je sais pas d'ou vient l'erreur... Par contre vu que ça marche en ligne de commande, je me suis dit que ça serait peut-être mieux de foutre le script de taviso dans un fichier séparé (en apportant les modifs nécessaires) et de lancer ce fichier dans le Piperead, un truc du genre:

```

DestroyFunc WallpaperBrowser

AddToFunc WallpaperBrowser

+ I PipeRead '$[fvwm_script_path]/wpbrowser.sh $0'

```

Et ça semble marcher (j'ai essayé avec un chemin d'environ 600 caractères  :Smile:  )

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci marvin-rouge le thumbnail marche niquel  :Very Happy:   , manque plus que redimentionner la toolbar de gulivert (la Gulibar) pour la faire a mon écran et à déplacer les destops virtuels car il sont sur la toolbar..

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> ... manque plus que redimentionner la toolbar de gulivert (la Gulibar) pour la faire a mon écran et à déplacer les destops virtuels car il sont sur la toolbar..

 Ca, c'est ta tambouille perso. Cherche une commande du style 

```
Module FvwmButtons -g 205x96+10-4 Nom_du_dock
```

 et tu ajustes les paramètres de géométrie.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok pour la toolbar j'avais trouvé je crois  :Very Happy:  mais par contre en se qui concerne les desktop virtuels.... je ne vois pas , sinon merci pour cette info , je cherche pour les desktops mais si vous pouvez m'aider je suis preneur  :Wink: 

----------

## jack_mort

@KarnEvil: arf, j'avais pas pensé à séparer le script en effet (faut aussi dire que je débute sous fvwm ^_^). Je teste ça ce soir et je te dis si ça marche  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

en ce qui concerne les desktops virtuels je crois que j'ai trouvé mais je ne comprend pas trop enfin si mais j'en suis pas trop sur ...voici mon fichier de conf desktops virtuel :

```

###################################################################

### Config génèral

###################################################################

#### Nombre de bureaux

DeskTopSize 1x1

IgnoreModifiers L25

SnapAttraction 5 SameType

EdgeScroll 0 0

EdgeResistance 15 100

EdgeThickness 1

ClickTime 150

MoveThreshold 3

OpaqueMoveSize unlimited

HideGeometryWindow Always

BugOpts FlickeringMoveWorkaround Off

SnapGrid 1 1

EwmhBaseStruts 0 0 23 0

ColormapFocus FollowsFocus

Style * Colorset 8, HilightColorset 3 #ic :D

Style * Font "Shadow=1 b bl r br r :xft:Verdona:bold:pixelsize=10:minspace=True"

Style * IconBox 100 -140 -100 -15, IconGrid 64 64, SloppyFocus, MouseFocusClickRaises

Style * DecorateTransient

Style * SmartPlacement, WindowShadeSteps 20, ResizeOpaque

Style * Button 1, Button 2, Button 4, Button 6, GrabFocusOff

Style * BorderWidth 1, HandleWidth 1

Style * NoIconTitle

Style * ClickToFocus, MouseFocusClickRaises

Style "*" MWMFunctions

Style "*" HintOverride

Style "*" MWMDecor

Style "*" MWMButtons

Style "*" MWMBorder

TitleStyle Height 20

###################################################################

DestroyFunc FuncFocusWindow

AddToFunc   FuncFocusWindow

+ I ThisWindow ("ROX-Filer") Move 500p 320p

+ I ThisWindow ("ROX-Filer") resize 700p 450p

+ I Focus 

###################################################################

```

(corrigez moi si ce n'est pas ce fichier , j'essais de me replonger dedans mais c'est trés dur)

je pence que c'est a ce niveau là pour pouvoir juste déplacer vers le bas les 6 desktops virtuels (car il sont sur la toolbar) :

```

IgnoreModifiers L25

SnapAttraction 5 SameType

EdgeScroll 0 0

EdgeResistance 15 100

EdgeThickness 1

ClickTime 150

MoveThreshold 3

```

vous en pencez quoi ?

----------

## gulivert

Desktop virtuel = pager ???

Si oui simplement éditer le fichier ~/theme-fvem/configs/pager

puis chercher *pager : geometry .... (un truc du genre) je ne sais plus de tete  :Smile: 

edit :

```
*FvwmPager: Geometry 240x120+0+0

```

Remplacer les +0+0 pour déplacer ton pager ...[/code]

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci gulivert  :Very Happy:  , mais aussi comment fais tu pour avec xoswiew pour avoir l'affichage de CPU , MEM etc.... intégré dans la toolbar .. c'est à dire de la même couleur ? car moi c'est tout moche et c'est contourné de bleu  :Confused: 

et aussi pour avoir ta toolbar ronde car la mienne est toute plate...

----------

## Darkael

 *jack_mort wrote:*   

> @KarnEvil: arf, j'avais pas pensé à séparer le script en effet (faut aussi dire que je débute sous fvwm ^_^). Je teste ça ce soir et je te dis si ça marche 

 

En fait mettre les scripts à part c'est une bonne idée en général, ça présente plusieurs avantages:

- Tu n'es pas limité au bash, tu peux faire du perl, python, ruby, ou quoi que ce soit d'autre

- Tu peux tester ton script à part et tu n'es pas obligé de redémarrer FVWM

- Ta config FVWM est allégée

Mettre les scripts dans la config FVWM c'est une habitude qui vient de la config de taviso, et qui est restée vu que tout le monde pompe sur taviso  :Very Happy: , mais c'est pas la meilleure des façons de faire. 

Par contre il y aura quelques petits changements à faire quand tu sépares un script (par exemple remplacer les $0 par des $1, enfin tu verras)

----------

## pititjo

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> merci gulivert  , mais aussi comment fais tu pour avec xoswiew pour avoir l'affichage de CPU , MEM etc.... intégré dans la toolbar .. c'est à dire de la même couleur ? car moi c'est tout moche et c'est contourné de bleu 
> 
> et aussi pour avoir ta toolbar ronde car la mienne est toute plate...

 

Pour xosview, un petit tour s'impose sur man xosview pour voir les option.

Pour la couleur et tout ça il faut les mettre dans le .Xdefault

```
xosview*background: #ffffff
```

de mémoire pour avoir le fond blanc.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok merci mais en fait j'y suis arrivé tout seul  :Cool:  edit Xdefaults et hop tout blanc ...

maintenant plus que la transparence avec transset patché et çà roule (et une custoumisation maison de la config et voila)....

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Gentoo_Lover : O fait, ça marche bien mon générateur de splash aléatoire ? G fe le test chez moi, et tout a l'air OK. Mais dis-moi tout de même.

@Gulivert : Merci pour tes fichiers. Dsl, j'étais pas là la semaine dernière pour te remercier plus tôt.

----------

## jack_mort

@KarnEvil: ça marche impec... en oubliant pas de mettre le $0 entre guillemets pour pouvoir gérer les caractères spéciaux (tout comme dans le script, sur le paramètre --dir  :Wink: ), et ça le fait nickel ! Pour ce qui est de diviser la config en plusieurs fichiers, je trouve ça aussi beaucoup mieux, mais comme je n'ai installé fvwm que depuis... hum... 2 jours  :Very Happy: ... je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de mettre ça aux petits oignons. Pour l'instant j'ai configuré le tout pour retrouver toutes mes fonctionnalités (principalement contrôle mpd, menus perso, style des fenêtres, etc). Dans un deuxième temps, je m'attaquerai à la modularisation de ma config  :Smile:  En tous cas, merci pour le tuyau  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> merci gulivert  , mais aussi comment fais tu pour avec xoswiew pour avoir l'affichage de CPU , MEM etc.... intégré dans la toolbar .. c'est à dire de la même couleur ? car moi c'est tout moche et c'est contourné de bleu 
> 
> et aussi pour avoir ta toolbar ronde car la mienne est toute plate...

 

hehe, tu n'es pas très observateur, regardes un peu mieux sur mon site et tu trouveras le .Xdefaults complet pour mon xosview  :Wink:  (il est meme dans le tar.gz si mes souvenirs sont exactes)

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/Xdefaults

----------

## kwenspc

dites j'ai un ptit soucis...

Je voudrais réduire la marge utilisée pour le fentre iconifié (les thumbnail là).

J'ai dors et déjà réduit la taille des denetres iconifiées de moitié. mais irne à faire pour la marge.

Je ne vois pas où la réduire...

Ce que je veux, en effet, c'est une maximisation de mes fentres actives plus grande, car pour le moment elles se collent toujorus à cett large marge qui ne ne sied pas du tout à la taille réduite de mon écran de portable. De plus, j'aimerais que le bas des fenetres touche le pager qui est en bas à gauche...Or là il est situé au moins à 20pix au dessus  :Confused: 

merci de vos indications!

----------

## broly

Moi j'arrive pas a emergé xosview 1.8.2 sa foire lamentablement a chque fois !! y aurait il des pre-requis ??

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

recherche sur le forum le sujet est résolu  :Wink: 

@Gulivert : oui merci mais en faite j'ai trouvé la réponse tout seul  :Laughing: 

mais petite question sur laquelle je seche vraiment :

comment faire pour que quand on ouvre une appli sous Fvwm cette derniere soit selectionnée automatiquement ? car moi il faut à chaque fois que je clique sur la fenêtre pour avoir la main sous celle ci et à vrai dire c'est pas super pratique .....

ps : chapeau pour le sysup c'est super balaise je trouve (quand j'aurai un peu de temps je vais essayer de travailler pour la même chose mais en emerge sync)  :Cool: 

----------

## broly

oui je viens de voir désolés  :Embarassed: 

----------

## gulivert

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> recherche sur le forum le sujet est résolu 
> 
> @Gulivert : oui merci mais en faite j'ai trouvé la réponse tout seul 
> 
> mais petite question sur laquelle je seche vraiment :
> ...

 

Pour la sélection auto des applis cherches dans ce thread car elle a été traité, tu trouveras deux manières de le faire  :Wink: 

edit :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-189895-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-350.html

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci gulivert çà marche en partie , quand je clique par exemple sur un lien avec firefox avant cela ne me selectionnait pas la title bar , maintenant çà le fait  :Very Happy:  , mais j'ai encore un problême en fait cela ne me selectionne pas la titlebar à l'ouverture de l'application .... pour j'ai bien suivis ta modif expliquée  :Embarassed: 

donc l'autofocus marche qu'a moitié (pourtant j'essais plin de truc , car je commence à me refaire a fvwm mais je n'y arrive pas) voila mon configs/general :

```

###################################################################

### Config génèral

###################################################################

#### Nombre de bureaux

DeskTopSize 1x1

IgnoreModifiers L25

SnapAttraction 5 SameType

EdgeScroll 0 0

EdgeResistance 15 100

EdgeThickness 1

ClickTime 150

MoveThreshold 3

OpaqueMoveSize unlimited

HideGeometryWindow Always

BugOpts FlickeringMoveWorkaround Off

SnapGrid 1 1

EwmhBaseStruts 0 0 23 0

ColormapFocus FollowsFocus

Style * Colorset 8, HilightColorset 3 #ic :D

Style * Font "Shadow=1 b bl r br r :xft:Verdona:bold:pixelsize=10:minspace=True"

Style * IconBox 100 -140 -100 -15, IconGrid 64 64, SloppyFocus, MouseFocusClickRaises

Style * DecorateTransient

Style * SmartPlacement, WindowShadeSteps 20, ResizeOpaque

Style * Button 1, Button 2, Button 4, Button 6, GrabFocusOff

Style * BorderWidth 1, HandleWidth 1

Style * NoIconTitle

Style * ClickToFocus, MouseFocusClickRaises

Style "*" MWMFunctions

Style "*" HintOverride

Style "*" MWMDecor

Style "*" MWMButtons

Style "*" MWMBorder

TitleStyle Height 20

###################################################################

#DestroyFunc FuncSelectWindow

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmEvent:*

*FvwmEvent: PassID

*FvwmEvent: add_window windowid $0 Focus

###################################################################
```

EDIT: au niveau du menu "Update Gentoo " j'ai comme ton ancien problême gulivert quand je clique pour l'update d'un packet j'ai un curseur bizarre avec un "+"  :Shocked:  donc en fait j'ai peut être dus me trompé de fichier  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

mon bureau Fvwm évolut de mieu en mieu  :Very Happy:  (maintenant en user normal) , je lis attentivement ce topic pour trouver des petits scripts vachements simpas (comme la temp de la MotherBoard et du proco et autres....) mais je ne parviens pas à quelques petits trucs:

-l'autofocus ne fonctionne pas (pour que la fenêtre soit automatiquement selectionnée au lancement de l'appli) bien que avoir rajouter se que dit Gulivert dans mes configs cela n'y fait presque rien.

-j'aimerai si possible savoir si il a moyen d'améliorer le rapfraichissement des fenêtre ainsi que leur déplacement ...

-je ne parviens pas a avoir l'ombre alors que j'ai bien installé xcompmgr (ainsi que les Fvwm comme indiqué dans le readme de Mr Guilivert)

-serai t il possible d'avoir la gulidock avec un effet d'arrondissement ? (elle est toute plate la mienne)

voila j'ai fais le tour je seche surtout sur çà (le rest j'arrive a m'en sortir) , à titre d'informations j'ai lus 5 pages de ce topic alors je commence à un peu saturer  :Embarassed: 

(désolé de faire le boulet mais je cherche serieusement depuis ce matin et là .....)

vous avez une idée ? çà serai super simpas .. car le Fvwm c'est loin d'être de la tarte comme vous le dites...

merci  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gulivert

Pour l'autofocus tu as essayé la manière de KarnEvil??? sinon je vois pas trop ce qui porrait foirer, je nai pas rencontré de problème avec la manière que tu utilises, peut etre que d'autres le sauront...

Pour les ombrages, tu utilises qu'elle options avec xcompmgr ????

Un exemple dans mon .xinitrc

/usr/bin/xcompmgr -cfF -r 9 -t -10 -l -10 -o .6 -D 6 &

Pour le gulidock, il suffit de recréer un .png avec The Gimp et de lui donner cet effet d'arrondi, de le placer dans le dossier icons puis d'éditer le colorset correspondant.

Finalement pour le rafraichissement j'en ai aucune idée, mais ça se passera plutot du coté de Xorg et ses outils je pense. A voir (google ?? )

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci beaucoup Gulivert pour tes réponses je test et je te confirme çà  :Wink: 

j'utilise ton .xinitrc (que je mets dans $[HOME] )en ce qui concerne le reste je te confirme tout cela ...

ps pour google je cherche mais bon il y a plus de choses a chercher sur le forum que sur google en se qui concerne ce style de config Fvwm (le forum est plus riche pour ma part) .

----------

## jack_mort

Bon, j'avance bien dans ma config (je n'ai plus qu'à modifier un peu l'apparence des menus et ça sera nickel), mais j'ai une question : il n'y a pas longtemps, j'avais vu traîner une fonction permettant de rendre le focus à la dernière application qui l'avait lors d'un changement de bureau... mais j'arrive pas à le retrouver ! Ca fait une heure que je cherche partout et pas moyen... Ca ne dit pas quelque chose à quelqu'un  :Question: 

----------

## Darkael

 *jack_mort wrote:*   

> Bon, j'avance bien dans ma config (je n'ai plus qu'à modifier un peu l'apparence des menus et ça sera nickel), mais j'ai une question : il n'y a pas longtemps, j'avais vu traîner une fonction permettant de rendre le focus à la dernière application qui l'avait lors d'un changement de bureau... mais j'arrive pas à le retrouver ! Ca fait une heure que je cherche partout et pas moyen... Ca ne dit pas quelque chose à quelqu'un 

 

Tu es en SloppyFocus ou en ClickToFocus? Il me semble que c'est fait automatiquement en ClickToFocus. Dans ce mode, quand une appli a le focus, que je quitte le bureau sur lequel elle est et que je reviens dessus, elle a toujours le focus (pour le SloppyFocus c'est une autre histoire). Ou bien j'ai mal compris ta question?

(sinon, y'avait eu une discussion récemment sur le focus ici, mais c'était pour l'ajout d'une nouvelle fenêtre)

----------

## jack_mort

Je suis en ClickToFocus... et ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi  :Sad:  Enfin en partie seulement : si je passe d'un bureau à un autre sans cliquer sur une appli pour lui donner le focus, lorsque je reviens sur le bureau initial, l'appli d'origine a toujours le focus, mais si je lance une autre appli sur un autre bureau (ou que je donne le focus), et que je reviens, ça ne me redonne pas le focus...

Mais je sais pas si c'est très clair  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Darkael

Attends, quand tu parles de bureau, tu utilises des Pages ou des Desks?

Parce que si tu utilises des pages, effectivement ça le fait...

----------

## jack_mort

D'après ce que j'ai compris, je parle de bureaux... mais je comprends pas bien la différence...

Edit : autre petit problème... La plupart du temps, je ne peux pas scroller avec la molette dans les listes sous firefox... comme ici... ça fait scroller la fenêtre principale de firefox mais pas la liste  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Darkael

 *jack_mort wrote:*   

> D'après ce que j'ai compris, je parle de bureaux... mais je comprends pas bien la différence...
> 
> 

 

La différence principale c'est qu'un bureau peut être divisé en plusieurs pages, tu controles ça avec DesktopSize (si tu as autre chose que DesktopSize 1x1, alors tu as des pages).

Bon si tu utilises effectivement des bureaux, alors je vois pas pourquoi ça marche pas  :Confused: 

Une solution serait d'utiliser FvwmEvent et d'intercepter les evenements focus et new_desk. Quand tu interceptes l'evenement focus, tu fais quelque chose comme:

```

SetEnv LastFocus-$[w.desk] $[w.id]

```

Et quand tu interceptes new_desk;

```

WindowId $[LastFocus-$[w.desk]] Focus

```

Bon j'ai simplifié, et en fait pour la seconde ligne il faudra faire un PipeRead pour que ça fonctionne (comme dans la fonction DeThumbnail de taviso), mais l'idée est là. Y'a peut-être plus simple mais c'est tout ce que je vois.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit : autre petit problème... La plupart du temps, je ne peux pas scroller avec la molette dans les listes sous firefox... comme ici... ça fait scroller la fenêtre principale de firefox mais pas la liste 

 

Hmm je sais pas (chez moi ça marche  :Very Happy:  ), mais il me semble avoir vu ce problème dernièrement dans les forums.

----------

## jack_mort

Oki merci pour les infos... donc en fait j'utilisais des pages  :Embarassed:  J'ai reconfiguré le tout pour utiliser des bureaux et là en effet, ça marche nickel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkael

 *jack_mort wrote:*   

> Oki merci pour les infos... donc en fait j'utilisais des pages  J'ai reconfiguré le tout pour utiliser des bureaux et là en effet, ça marche nickel 

 

OK  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, j'ai oublié de dire que le truc que j'ai donné plus haut ça peut aussi marcher pour des pages en adaptant un peu.

----------

## **ironman**

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé transset et xcompmgr

J'ai modifié mon xorg en rajoutant:

```

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "true"

   Option "RENDER" "true"

EndSection

```

Et là je me suis aperçu en faisant:

```

bash-2.05b$ fglrxinfo

Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0 screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 1.6)

```

alors qu'avant j'avais:

```

bash-2.05b$ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0 screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologie Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4893 (X4.3.0-8.10.19)

```

J'aurais voulu savoir ce que je dois faire pour retrouver mes performances (+ de 4000 fps à glxgears  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ) tout en ayant transset et xcompmgr. Si cela est possible bien sur   :Embarassed:  ?

----------

## Darkael

@**ironman**: les drivers d'ATI sont incompatibles avec xcompmgr, tu peux pas avoir la 3D avec en meme temps Composite activé (et encore, Composite sera très lent).

----------

## **ironman**

@KarnEvil : xcompmgr permet d'avoir des ombres sous les fenetres (ça c'est mort). Est ce que je peux avoir la transparence grace a transset avec mes super drivers ATI  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## Darkael

 ***ironman** wrote:*   

> @KarnEvil : xcompmgr permet d'avoir des ombres sous les fenetres (ça c'est mort). Est ce que je peux avoir la transparence grace a transset avec mes super drivers ATI   

 

xcompmgr est nécessaire pour utiliser transset, donc c'est mort aussi...

Enfin, tu peux toujours l'utiliser, mais tu n'auras plus d'accélération 3D, et en plus ça sera lent et inutilisable.

----------

## _kal_

Hello à tous  :Wink: 

Voilà j'utilise la *superbe* config de guliver dispo ici:

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/Guli-Simply-v1.5.tar.gz

Cependant voilà, j'ai deux problèmes que je n'arrive pas à résoudre:

1) Le script destiné à afficher la date/heure sur le dock en haut a gauche ne fonctionne pas. Rien ne s'affiche. Je ne sais pas comment debugger ca  :Crying or Very sad: 

2) J'ai installé transset, xcompbgr et feh pour la translucente mais je n'arrive pas a regler le niveau sur les fenetre. Je m'explique, je lance un start composite, je voi effectivement une différence graphique apparaitre à l'ecran. Des ptites ombres par ci par la  :Razz:  Cependant, lorsque je clique avec le bouton 1 de la souri, comme défini dans le script, sur le bouton + ou - d'une fenetre, cela ne fait rien. Si je reste appuyer sur mouse1, un sablier apparait en curseur mais rien de plus.

Une idée? Et merci encore gulivert  :Wink: 

Kal

----------

## DidgeriDude

Est-ce que tu utilise le transset de base ou celui patché (dispo sur le site de Gulivert) qui permet d'accepter l'ID d'une fenêtre en argument afin d'éviter de devoir 'recliquer' sur la fenêtre dont tu veux changer l'opacité ?

----------

## gulivert

Effectivement, il semblerait que tu n'utilises pas la version patché de transset, par contre elle 'est plsu à télécharger sur m on site.

Pour patché, suis ceci

télécharger le patch

http://www3.sympatico.ca/davidee/gentoo/mypatches/transSet.c

puis :

```
'emerge -f transset 

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild unpack 

cp transSet.c /var/tmp/portage/transset-0.1_pre20040821/work/transset/ 

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild compile 

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild install 

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild clean
```

Et voilou  :Wink: 

Tu peux voir ce post à ce sujet

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-256664-highlight-transset.html

Edit : le scrip FvwmApllet-DigitalClock, tu l'as bien copié dans /usr/share/fvwm ???

----------

## broly

Slut tt le monde !!

Grace a la super config de gulivert (et ses commentaires en francais) j'arrive a avoir un desktop pas trop mal mais le pb c que j'avais commencer avec un autre fichier trouver sur le  net qui lui a la particularité de tout avoir dans 1 seul fichier.

Donc je pioche dans la config de gulivert a chaque fois qu'un truc m'interesse.

J'arrive a faire tout ce que je veux sauf 2 ou 3 petits trucs ...

Lorsque je parcours mon repertoire wallpaper et que je le selectionne il me mais bien l'image que j'ai choisie en fond d'ecran, le truc qui marche pas c que des que je change de Desk il me remet celle par defaut et ne garde pas celle que j'ai choisie.

Je penses que ca viens du modules FvwmBacker que j'ai mal configurer mais je vois pas ou ???

Sinon j'aimerais bien que lorsque j'ouvre firefox ou d'autres applis elle ne couvre pas mon dock et je sais pas comment faire.

voila apres ca je devrait réussir a me debrouiller.  :Very Happy: 

Et encore merci pour ce topic !!

----------

## _kal_

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Effectivement, il semblerait que tu n'utilises pas la version patché de transset, par contre elle 'est plsu à télécharger sur m on site.
> 
> Pour patché, suis ceci
> 
> télécharger le patch
> ...

 

Merci, le script de l'heure marche  :Smile: 

En revanche lorsque je fait "emerge -f transset", ca passe pas pour le ebuild :

```
root@vdrbox root # emerge -f transset

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821 to /

>>> Previously fetched file: transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2 size ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> md5 root@vdrbox root # ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild unpack

!!! doebuild: transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild not found for unpack

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

 *broly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon j'aimerais bien que lorsque j'ouvre firefox ou d'autres applis elle ne couvre pas mon dock et je sais pas comment faire.

 

Ajoute l'option 

```
EwmhBaseStruts 0 0 23 0
```

premiere valeur : gauche, euxieme : droite, 3ieme: haut, 4ieme bas (mettre en px)

 *kal wrote:*   

> Merci, le script de l'heure marche  
> 
> En revanche lorsque je fait "emerge -f transset", ca passe pas pour le ebuild : 
> 
>  *Quote:*   root@vdrbox root # emerge -f transset 
> ...

 

cd /usr/portage/x11-misc/transset

emerge -f transset-0.1xxxxxxxxxxxx.ebuild

etc.....

----------

## broly

Super merci gulivert !! 

Je savait bien que j'avais cette option mais je me souvenais plus ou ?? :Very Happy: 

par contre peux-tu m'aider sur les desk qui ne prennent pas l'image de fond ??

----------

## _kal_

Decidemment, quand ca veux pas, ca veux pas !

```

root@vdrbox / # cd /usr/portage/x11-misc/transset/

root@vdrbox transset # ls

ChangeLog  files  Manifest  metadata.xml  transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild

root@vdrbox transset # ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild unpack

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1702: /var/db/pkg/x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821/transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1702, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Et si je fait 'emerge -f transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild' :

```

root@vdrbox transset # emerge -f transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild 

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821 to /

>>> Previously fetched file: transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2 size ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2

root@vdrbox transset # wget http://www3.sympatico.ca/davidee/gentoo/mypatches/transSet.c

root@vdrbox transset # ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild compile 

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1702: /var/db/pkg/x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821/transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1702, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## _kal_

 *broly wrote:*   

> Super merci gulivert !! 
> 
> Je savait bien que j'avais cette option mais je me souvenais plus ou ??
> 
> par contre peux-tu m'aider sur les desk qui ne prennent pas l'image de fond ??

 

Install fluxbox, il contien le package fbsetbg qu'utilise le pack de guli  :Wink: 

----------

## broly

J'ai deja fbsetbg qui est d'ailleurs utilisé avec la syntaxe fbsetbg -f il me semble, on peux aussi mettre Esetroot il me semble.

Le truc c que mon module FvwmBacker n'a pas l'air d'avoir envie de sauvegarder les changements que je fait.

Je m'explique :

J'ai dans mon menu fvwm une entrée qui mes crée des vignettes des wallpapers que j'ai de disponible, jusqu'a la pas de pb je peux meme cliquer sur une vignette qui aura pour effet de mettre en fond d'ecran la vignette que j'ai choisi.

Le pb est que si je change de desktop, c'est a dire je passe sur le 2 eme puis je reviens sur le 1er mon fond d'ecran c'est réinitialisé et est donc le meme qu'au tout debut.

Je sais pas si j'ai ete assez clair ??

----------

## gulivert

_kal_

Une fois le emerge -f transset....... de fait tu vas dans le dossier distfile si mes souvenirs sont exactes, puis tu envois le ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2 (tjs si mes souvenirs sont exacte)

puis tu copies le fichier transSet.c dans /var/portage/transset/work etc... 

puis tu retournes dans /usr/portage/x11-misc/transset et tu envoie les commandes restante avec l'extention complete de transset.

Je dis ça de tete, la je suis au job et ne peut tester ce que je dis, si t'es patient je te répond ce soir une fois que je porrai tester. Sinon essai deux trois manières diférentes, c'est pas compliqué et ça fonctionne très bien.

broly

C'est normal que le wallpaper ne reste pas, le menu t'affichant les miniatures des wallapers envoie que la commande fbsetbg, mais ne change en rien les fichiers de configuration. Sa te permet juste de tester un wallpaper mais l'effet n'est pas permanent.

Maitenant tu peux faire un petit script bash qui quand tu cliques via ce menu sur un miniature de wallpaper, sa te l'affiche bien entendu, mais en plus sa va éditer le fichier ~/theme-fvwm/configs/backer (pour ma config) et changer le nom du wallpaper sur la ligne du desk actuel, ça devrait etre facielement faisable.[/b]

----------

## broly

_ gulivert : Deja merci de repondre c'est vraiment simpa.

Je dois mal m'exprimer, en faite ce que je veux dire c'est qu'au demarrage de fvwm j'ai le meme wallpaper sur tout les desks.

pourtant j'ai utiliser ca :

```

*FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 0, Page * *) Exec fbsetbg -f $[fvwm_wallpaper_path]desk-1.jpg && FvwmCommand Refresh

*FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 1, Page * *) Exec fbsetbg -f $[fvwm_wallpaper_path]desk-2.jpg && FvwmCommand Refresh

*FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 2, Page * *) Exec fbsetbg -f $[fvwm_wallpaper_path]desk-3.jpg && FvwmCommand Refresh

*FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 2, Page * *) Exec fbsetbg -f $[fvwm_wallpaper_path]desk-4.jpg && FvwmCommand Refresh

```

et ca :

```

AddToFunc StartFunction

+ I Exec exec $[fvwm_root] $[fvwm_wallpaper]

+ I Test (Restart) All (Iconic) Test (f $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png) WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png

#+ I Exec exec $[fvwm_script_path]/xmodmap.sh # (Mapping du keyboard)

+ I Module FvwmCommandS

+ I Module FvwmProxy

+ I Module FvwmAnimate

+ I Module FvwmBacker

```

Moi quand j'ai essayer ton theme sur chaque Desk j'avais un wallpaper different et la non  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sinon si j'arrive a faire un script pour changer en live une fois mon pb résolu je le posterais.

----------

## gulivert

ben avec ce que tu as là c'est correcte, tu as du faire une erreur ailleur dans la config, je pencherais pour le fichier general.

N'aurais tu pas ajouté des pages sur tes desk?? Ou simplement transformer les desk en page??? Peut tu afficher la config general svp ??? Perso je commencerais par là.

edit : je crois savoir ce que tu as fait, dans start mais plutot sa comme ça

+ I Module FvwmPager 0 4

te donnera 4 desk

puis dans general mais :

DeskTopSize 1x1

qui est le nombre de page après sa devrait roxer

Je sais pas pkoi je suis sur que tu as mis DeskTopSize 1x4 ou 2x2 pour avoir 4 bureaux, alors que se ne sont pas des bureaux mais des pages  :Wink: 

----------

## broly

Merci Gulivert !!! CA MARCHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

 *broly wrote:*   

> Merci Gulivert !!! CA MARCHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Impec  :Wink: 

pour _kal_, voici la marche à suivre

```
cd /usr/portage/x11-misc/transset/ 

emerge -f transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild unpack

cd /mnt/divers/tmp-portage/portage/transset-0.1_pre20040821/work/transset/

/work/transset/

rm -f transSet.c

wget http://www3.sympatico.ca/davidee/gentoo/mypatches/transSet.c

cd /usr/portage/x11-misc/transset/

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild compile

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild install

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild clean
```

En 1, ne pas oublier d'effacer le fichier transSet.c existant, sinon wget va renommer le fichier télécharger en transSet.c.1  :Confused:   au lieu d'écraser l'existant. Ensuite il  te faut juste adapter le /mnt/divers/tmp-portage/portage/transset-0.1_pre20040821/work/transset/ par rapport à ta config qui doit etre dans /var/portage peut etre, regarde dans var ou sont décompressés les fichier unpacké. Après ça devrait roxer  :Smile: 

Et sinon j'ai mis à jour le script pour récupérer la memoir utisé sur la mémoir total, il donne les valeurs en Mb au lieu de Ko, plus pratique. J'ai changer pour cela l'habituel cat des fichier proc et mis la commande free à la place simplement  :Smile: 

```
WindowTitle {FvwmMeminfo}

WindowSize 85 24      # Taille

WindowPosition 0 0      # Position

#ForeColor   {black}

#BackColor   {grey85}

#ShadowColor   {grey55}

#HilightColor   {grey100}

Colorset 35

Font      "Shadow=1:xft:Verdana:bold:pixelsize=10:minspace=true"

Init

 Begin

  Set $mem=(GetOutput {free -m | grep Mem|cut -d ' ' -f 19-20} 1 -1)

  Set $mem1=/

  Set $memt=(GetOutput {free -m | grep Mem|cut -d ' ' -f 11-12} 1 -1)

  Set $mem2=Mb

  ChangeTitle 1 $mem

  ChangeTitle 2 $mem1

  ChangeTitle 3 $memt

  ChangeTitle 4 $mem2

 End

PeriodicTasks

Begin

    If (RemainderOfDiv (GetTime) 30)==0 Then

    Begin

        Set $mem = (GetOutput {free -m | grep Mem|cut -d ' ' -f 19-20} 1 -1)

        ChangeTitle 1 $mem

    End

End

Widget 1

Property

 Size 28 24

 Position 0 0

 Colorset 32

 Font      "Shadow=1:xft:Verdana:pixelsize=10:minspace=true"

 Flags Left

 Type ItemDraw

 Title {OK}

End

Widget 2

Property

 Size 7 24

 Position 28 0

 Colorset 32

 Font      "Shadow=1:xft:Verdana:pixelsize=10:minspace=true"

 Flags Left

 Type ItemDraw

 Title {OK}

End

Widget 3

Property

 Size 30 24

 Position 35 0

 Colorset 32

 Font      "Shadow=1:xft:Verdana:pixelsize=10:minspace=true"

 Flags Left

 Type ItemDraw

 Title {OK}

End

Widget 4

Property

 Size 20 24

 Position 66 0

 Colorset 32

 Font      "Shadow=1:xft:Verdana:pixelsize=10:minspace=true"

 Flags Left

 Type ItemDraw

 Title {OK}

End

```

N'oubliez pas d'adapter le(s) numéro(s) des colorsets par rapport au votre  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> _kal_
> 
> Une fois le emerge -f transset....... de fait tu vas dans le dossier distfile si mes souvenirs sont exactes, puis tu envois le ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2 (tjs si mes souvenirs sont exacte)
> 
> puis tu copies le fichier transSet.c dans /var/portage/transset/work etc... 
> ...

 

```

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2 unpack

!!! Name error in 0.1_pre20040821.: "1_pre20040821" is not a valid version component.

!!! Error: PF is null 'transset-0.1_pre20040821.'; exiting.

```

C'est bien ca lancer l'ebuild ?

Sinon je peux extraire l'archive bz2 et tenter un make && make install en prenant soin de patcher ?  :Wink: 

EDIT: Je vien de voir ton posit (on a posté en meme temps), donc je test ..

----------

## _kal_

Oki chez moi ca plante  :Crying or Very sad: 

```

root@vdrbox transset # cd /usr/portage/x11-misc/transset/ 

root@vdrbox transset # emerge -f transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild 

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821 to /

>>> Previously fetched file: transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2 size ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2

root@vdrbox transset # ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild unpack 

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) transset-0.1_pre20040821.tar.bz2

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1702: /var/db/pkg/x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821/transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1702, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Je ne sais pas pourquoi  :Question:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gulivert

bon juste pour tester essaye voir ça 

```
cd /usr/portage/x11-misc/transset/ 

cp ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild /var/db/pkg/x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821/transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild unpack
```

T'as tout de même un message étrange lors du emerge -f transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild

```
*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!! 
```

C'est kan la dernière fois que tu as fait un emerge sync ??? Oublié d'upodate l'environement après des mise a jour ???

----------

## _kal_

```

vdrbox transset # cd /usr/portage/x11-misc/transset/ 

vdrbox transset # cp ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild /var/db/pkg/x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821/transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild 

cp: `/var/db/pkg/x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821/transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild': répertoire cible spécifié n'exite pas

Pour en savoir davantage, faites: « cp --help ».

```

D'autre part, je vien de faire un "emerge -sync && env-update && source /etc/profile" pour 'massurer du bon fonctionnement et effectivement, le message étrange a disparue :

```

 *** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gulivert

Je ne comprends pas trop ton problème mais cré tout les répertoire demandé dans cette url

/var/db/pkg/x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821/

mkdir var/db -> si n'existe pas

mkdir /var/db/pkg

mkdir /var/db/pkg/x11-misc/

mkdir /var/db/pkg/x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821

puis finalement copi ton ebuild et retente pour voir

----------

## _kal_

Oki c'est bon j'ai reussi ! Merci Gulivert pour ton aide  :Very Happy: 

Cependant, lorsque je clique avec mouse1 sur le bouton 4 ou 5 d'une fenetre, bah ca change toujours pas malgres le composite activé : un curseur sur la souri a parait, mais la fenetre n'en devien aps transparent pour autant  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gulivert

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Oki c'est bon j'ai reussi ! Merci Gulivert pour ton aide 
> 
> Cependant, lorsque je clique avec mouse1 sur le bouton 4 ou 5 d'une fenetre, bah ca change toujours pas malgres le composite activé : un curseur sur la souri a parait, mais la fenetre n'en devien aps transparent pour autant 

 

essaie pour voir si ton transset est bien patché corretement :

```
xwininfo

clique sur une fenetre puis

transset 1 -id 0x260005e
```

prends soin de remplacé 0x260005e par l'id de ta fenêtre que tu peux lire avec xwininfo

Si ça ne fonctionne pas c'est ton transSet qui n'est pas patché, au cas ou t'as bien effacé le fichier transSet.c du repertoire des source avant d'utiliser wget pour récupérer le patch ?

edit : essaye plutot avec transset .7 -id 0x260005e -> 0 = 100% transparent et 1 = 100% opaque

----------

## _kal_

```
kal@esprit kal $ xwininfo 

xwininfo: Please select the window about which you

          would like information by clicking the

          mouse in that window.

xwininfo: Window id: 0x80002e "Gentoo Forums :: View topic - [FVWM] Configuration - Mozilla Firefox"

  Absolute upper-left X:  21

  Absolute upper-left Y:  44

  Relative upper-left X:  0

  Relative upper-left Y:  0

  Width: 994

  Height: 986

  Depth: 24

  Visual Class: TrueColor

  Border width: 0

  Class: InputOutput

  Colormap: 0x20 (installed)

  Bit Gravity State: NorthWestGravity

  Window Gravity State: NorthWestGravity

  Backing Store State: NotUseful

  Save Under State: no

  Map State: IsViewable

  Override Redirect State: no

  Corners:  +21+44  -265+44  -265--6  +21--6

  -geometry 994x986+20--7

kal@esprit kal $ transset 1 -id 0x80002e

-bash: transset: command not found
```

Bah voilà, tout s'explique ! transset n'est pas détecté, peut etre a cause de ma méthode d'installation avec ebuild ? peut etre faut que je fasse un "emerge transset" ?

En attendant que le probleme soit résolu, j'en profite pour demander un autre détail. Quand j'était sur Debian et que j'utilisais ton pack, le pager m'afficher des icone avec le contenu de la fenetre : expl le contenu d'une fenetre firefox. Maintenant que je suis sur gentoo, il m'affiche uniquement l'icone du programme en question. Ya t il un pâckage supplémentaire a installer ?  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon j'abandonne pour transset, c'est pas grave. Par contre ca m'arrangerai bien de savoir comment mettre le contenu d'une page ds le pager au lieu de l'icone du programme  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Personne pour mon histoire de pager ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

@_kal_ : Pour transset : lance un emerge transset normal.

Ensuite télécharge le fichier transset.tar grâce à ce lien :

transset.tar

Ce fichier contient les sources patchées de transset.

Passe en root (je ne sais pas si c'est indispensable mais pour la fin, on a besoin de l'accès root)

Décompresse l'archive quelque part, et va danc le dossier transset.

Ensuite comme à l'ancienne (avant emerge  :Laughing:  ) :

```
./configure
```

puis

```
make
```

Après la compilation, tu vas obtenir un fichier transset que tu rends exécutable par la commande

```
chmod 755 transset
```

puis tu remplaces le fichier /usr/bin/transset par le nouveau transset nouvellement créé (ici, accès root requis).

Et hmmm que du bonheur !!!

----------

## Darkael

@kal:

pour ton histoire de pager c'est bizarre, est-ce que ça le faisait pour toutes les fenetres? D'abord, est-ce que tu parles bien d'un truc dans ce genre:

http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/ss-pager-snapshots.png ?

Sur cette capture, c'est fait en utilisant une technique décrite récemment sur le thread anglais, mais j'ai jamais vu ça fait automatiquement, sauf pour les fenetres Gimp.

----------

## _kal_

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> @kal:
> 
> pour ton histoire de pager c'est bizarre, est-ce que ça le faisait pour toutes les fenetres? D'abord, est-ce que tu parles bien d'un truc dans ce genre:
> 
> http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/ss-pager-snapshots.png ?
> ...

 

Ah non moi je parle des icones qui sont en bas de l'ecran: 

http://kalhfr.free.fr/screen1.png

En revanche, ca m'interesse quand même d'obtenir le resultat que tu me montres sur le screenshot  :Smile: 

DidgeriDude

Merci pour cette démarche détaillé, je test ca demain  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah non moi je parle des icones qui sont en bas de l'ecran: 
> 
> http://kalhfr.free.fr/screen1.png
> ...

 

Ah ok pour ces icones c'est peut-être parce que tu n'as pas installé imagemagick?

Sinon pour les icones dans le pager, je n'utilise plus ça moi-même, mais quelqu'un a proposé une variante ici:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2114073.html#2114073

----------

## _kal_

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah ok pour ces icones c'est peut-être parce que tu n'as pas installé imagemagick?
> 
> Sinon pour les icones dans le pager, je n'utilise plus ça moi-même, mais quelqu'un a proposé une variante ici:
> ...

 

Effectivement, j'ai oublié d'installé imagemagick. Je le fait ce soir  :Wink: 

Merci !

----------

## _kal_

Bien, apres avoir installé imagemagick: toujours meme probleme. Le miniatures des fenetre affichent un logo au lieu du contenu d'une fenetre.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Salut à tous.

Quelques petites questions histoire de se creuser un peu la tête... car j'ai épuisé mes neurones  :Confused:  et le net (enfin pour le net, peut-être pas...  :Rolling Eyes: )

1) Est-il possible de changer la classe d'une appli (fenêtre) car la commande

```
xprop -id 0x10000f -set WM_CLASS truc
```

me retourne l'erreur : xprop: error: unsupported conversion for WM_CLASS

2) De plus, est-il possible pour le menu, lorsqu'il arrive au bord de l'écran (à droite, lors d'une navigation dans des répertoires), de ne pas se superposer ? Par exemple, faire coulisser le panneau précédent afin que le nouveau ne le superpose pas, ou une navigation à la KDE : une fois à gauche, une fois à droite...

Si vos neurones sont encore valides et que vous avez des idées, elles sont les bienvenues...

----------

## Darkael

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Salut à tous.
> 
> Quelques petites questions histoire de se creuser un peu la tête... car j'ai épuisé mes neurones  et le net (enfin pour le net, peut-être pas... )
> 
> 1) Est-il possible de changer la classe d'une appli (fenêtre) car la commande
> ...

 

1) Hmm je sais pas mais la réponse m'intéresse aussi  :Very Happy:  Le man de xprop est incomplet sur l'option -set, et y'a rien sur google  :Confused: 

2) Essaye ça:

```

MenuStyle * Animation

```

Ou bien tu peux essayer ça aussi:

```

MenuStyle * PopupOffset 0 100

```

----------

## gulivert

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Salut à tous.
> 
> Quelques petites questions histoire de se creuser un peu la tête... car j'ai épuisé mes neurones  et le net (enfin pour le net, peut-être pas... )
> 
> 1) Est-il possible de changer la classe d'une appli (fenêtre) car la commande
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas trop et j'ai rien trouvé en épluchant le web, pourtant j'ai déjà eu chercher pendant un moment, peut écrire un

couriel destiné à X.org pour plus d'info ???? En tout cas je suis très interessé pour gérer les fenêtres indépendemment avec xcompmgr, en y faisant un module similaire au FvwmTransset.

----------

## yoyo

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Bien, apres avoir installé imagemagick: toujours meme probleme. Le miniatures des fenetre affichent un logo au lieu du contenu d'une fenetre. 

 +1 ici aussi

Je me suis basé sur le theme de Gulivert "OSX-milky" et j'ai installé "engage" (version tilchardée et pas CVS).

Tout d'abord, toutes les applis ne sont pas reconnues (aterm par exemple). Un point d'interrogation s'affiche à la place de l'icône adéquate.

Je pense que c'est un problème de thème mais je ne sais pas où on configure tout ça (je n'ai pas installé E17 (pour le moment); juste engage).

Ensuite, lorsque je "minimize" une fenêtre, l'icône reste affichée et une nouvelle icône s'ajoute dans la barre "engage" avec un point d'interrogation (même si l'appli est reconnue et possède son icône propre).

Finalement lorsque je veux réafficher cette fenêtre (en cliquant dessus) j'ai le message d'erreur suivant (par "engage"): 

```
App got engage,app,open,ok from Vim

/bin/sh: line 1: /dev/null: Permission non accordée
```

et bien sûr la fenêtre ne se rouvre pas.

Si vous avez une idée ...

PS : J'ai créé le dossier "~/.e/apps/engage/launcher" qui n'existait pas et qui apparaît dans "~/theme-fvwm/scripts/minimize/build.sh".

EDIT : bon, après installation d'e17 cela fonctionne à peu près (mais toujours des problèmes de thème/reconnaissance d'appli). Quelque "segfaults" au réaffichage d'une fenêtre réduite mais bon, c'est du cvs ...

----------

## DidgeriDude

@KarnEvil : Merci pour les options mais je les utilise déjà pour mon menu et ça marche nickel. Le problème est en fait que les menus de navigation sont créés à l'aide la commande fvwm-menu-directory et ces options ne sont pas reconnues... Voilà donc mon souci !! Donc toujours en recherche....

Quant à xprop, j'ai aussi épuisé Google, voire google m'a épuisé !, et toujours rien !!  :Confused: 

----------

## lithium

Salut les gens  :Smile: 

je voulais vous demander où trouver le module fvwmTransset (la page du topic en anglais quoi)

Et aussi un soucis qui doit être facilement resolvable : j'utilise fvwm en remplacement de Metacity sous Gnome.

Avec metacity quand je clique sur le systray de rhythmbox par exemple, sa fenêtre apparait sur le desktop courant.

Hors avec fvwm , il me place sur le bureau où la fenêtre a été ouverte la dernière fois.

ou un autre exemple : si dans liferea je clique sur un lien il m'ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre sur le bureau courant, avec Metacity

avec fvwm, il me renvoie sur le desktop où se trouve la dernière fenètre Galeon.

Vous savez comment résoudre ça svp ?  :Smile: 

Merci

----------

## bosozoku

Je ne sais pas si cela va interesser quelqu'un mais j'ai pratiquement traduit le très bon "guide de débutant" de Jaimos F Skriletz.

Voila l'adresse  : Traduction du guide

N'hésitez pas à me dire ou à laisser un commentaire si vous remarquez des fautes d'orthographe ou une incohérence dans la traduction  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

 *lithium wrote:*   

> Salut les gens 
> 
> je voulais vous demander où trouver le module fvwmTransset (la page du topic en anglais quoi)
> 
> Et aussi un soucis qui doit être facilement resolvable : j'utilise fvwm en remplacement de Metacity sous Gnome.
> ...

 

Hello,

pour Fvwm transset tu peux trouver ça là

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/Guli-Simply/modules/

Dsl je n'ai plus le lien original

----------

## bosozoku

J'avais laché un peu fvwm mais la traduction de ce guide m'a vraiment donné envie de m'y remettre  :Smile: 

Alors voila j'arrive avec ma première question (depuis mon retour bien sur ^^) : je n'ai pas trouvé dans le man comment appliquer une bordure sur le pager. Il y a bien les séparateurs de pages, les bordures des fenêtres, des ballons mais pas du pager en lui même... Ca existe pas ou quoi ?

edit : j'utilisais E17 avant. Pour Engage je prenais donc le module et de retour sous fvwm, je veux lancer engage et la ! Pfiou bah le engage standalone est beaucoup plus joli que le module ! 

Bon ça va pas durer longtemps car les dev de E17 abandonne la version standalone et vont continuer de developper le module mais quand même, aujourd'hui le module est moins bien  :Smile: 

----------

## lithium

 *gulivert wrote:*   

>  *lithium wrote:*   Salut les gens 
> 
> je voulais vous demander où trouver le module fvwmTransset (la page du topic en anglais quoi)
> 
> Et aussi un soucis qui doit être facilement resolvable : j'utilise fvwm en remplacement de Metacity sous Gnome.
> ...

 

Merci beaucoup

Autre question : les applications sans bordures comme gkrellm ou beep-media-player il me saoul quand je veut les déplacés, 

il faut que je clique et je la tienne 5s le temps qu'un bip sonne pour la deplacée...

----------

## bosozoku

A quand un module Fvwm à la engage like  :Smile: 

Bon comme on à changé de page, je vais citer mes deux derniers posts :

 *premier post wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cela va interesser quelqu'un mais j'ai pratiquement traduit le très bon "guide de débutant" de Jaimos F Skriletz.
> 
> Voila l'adresse : Traduction du guide
> ...

 

heu en fait le second post est déja sur cette page ^^

----------

## lithium

gulivert : j'ai un soucis sur ton serveur le ne peut pas reccuperer le script settrans2.pl, il essaye de l'executer l'idiot.

tu peut solutionner le problème en renommant les extensions s'il te plait ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *lithium wrote:*   

> gulivert : j'ai un soucis sur ton serveur le ne peut pas reccuperer le script settrans2.pl, il essaye de l'executer l'idiot.
> 
> tu peut solutionner le problème en renommant les extensions s'il te plait ?

 

wget est ton ami.

----------

## lithium

non c'est le serveur qui cherche à executer le script, que je le fasse avec galeon, wget ou lynx, je reccupere toujours la page d'erreur html.

----------

## bosozoku

 *lithium wrote:*   

> non c'est le serveur qui cherche à executer le script, que je le fasse avec galeon, wget ou lynx, je reccupere toujours la page d'erreur html.

 

Ah ok désolé j'avais mal compris.

----------

## Darkael

@bosozoku

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je n'ai pas trouvé dans le man comment appliquer une bordure sur le pager. Il y a bien les séparateurs de pages, les bordures des fenêtres, des ballons mais pas du pager en lui même... Ca existe pas ou quoi ?
> 
> 

 

Tu chercherais pas juste à faire:

```

Style FvwmPager BorderWidth x

```

?

Sinon, pour la traduction c'est une bonne initiative...

@lithium

 *lithium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gulivert : j'ai un soucis sur ton serveur le ne peut pas reccuperer le script settrans2.pl, il essaye de l'executer l'idiot.
> 
> tu peut solutionner le problème en renommant les extensions s'il te plait ?
> ...

 

Il me semble qu'il y a un tar de sa config entière sur son site, le script doit être inclus dedans.

----------

## lithium

merde je suis con =)

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## lithium

dernères questions après je vous embete plus :p

comment par un double-clique je peut enrouler/derouler les fenètres svp ?

Et comment binder une combinaison de touches ?

style : ctrl + alt + fleche droite = GotoDesk 1 0 5

j'ai essayer : 

```
Mouse 4 R A GotoDesk -1 0 5

Mouse 5 R A GotoDesk 1 0 5

```

pour changer de desktop à la roulette comme sous flux, mais nautilus doit gener... ou j'ai comis une erreur ?

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Lithium: Voici des extraits de mes mouse bindings, cela pourrait-peut-être t'aider, j'ai mis des commentaires pour cela :

```
AddToFunc ResizeFunc "M" Resize  # Redimensionne, "M" : maintenir clic et bouger la souris

AddToFunc MoveFunc   "M" Move    # Bouge la fenêtre, "M" : maintenir clic et bouger la souris

AddToFunc MoveShadeFunc

+ I Raise          # passe au premier plan

+ M Move           # bouge la fenêtre si bouge la souris

+ D WindowShade    # Enroule/Désenroule la fenêtre si double clic

AddToFunc ThumbnailAndRearrange

+ I All (CurrentPage, Iconic) PlaceAgain Icon

+ I Thumbnail

AddToFunc DeIconifyMoveRearrangeFunc

+ C DeThumbnail

+ C All (CurrentPage, Iconic) PlaceAgain Icon

+ M Move

## Boutons de la barre de titre

#-------------------------------

Mouse 1 1 A Menu MenuFvwmWindowOps Nop # Clic gauche sur bouton 1 : menu

Mouse 1 2 A Close                    # Clic gauche sur bouton 2 : ferme la fenêtre

Mouse 1 4 A Maximize                 # Clic gauche sur bouton 4 : maximise

Mouse 1 6 A ThumbnailAndRearrange     # Clic gauche sur bouton 6 : icônification

Mouse 3 1246T A Menu MenuFvwmWindowOps # Clic droit sur titre ou boutons : menu

Mouse 4 1246T A Exec exec $[scripts_dir]/settrans.pl $[w.id] - # Molette sur titre ou boutons : change opacité

Mouse 5 1246T A Exec exec $[scripts_dir]/settrans.pl $[w.id] + # Molette sur titre ou boutons : change opacité

## Window, Frame, Side, Titls bar, Others

#-----------------------------------------

Mouse 1 FS A ResizeFunc   # Clic gauche sur frames et sides : redimensionne

Mouse 1 T A MoveShadeFunc # Clics gauche sur titre : voir fonction

Mouse 1 W CM MoveFunc     # Ctrl + Alt + clic gauche sur fenêtre : voir fonction

Mouse 1 W M ResizeFunc    # Alt + clic gauche sur fenêtre : voir fonction

Mouse 2 TSF A RaiseLower  # clic milieu sur titre, frame, side : alterne 1er / dernier plan

Mouse 4 WS C Exec exec $[scripts_dir]/settrans.pl $[w.id] - # Ctrl + molette sur fenêtre : change opacité

Mouse 5 WS C Exec exec $[scripts_dir]/settrans.pl $[w.id] + # Ctrl + molette sur fenêtre : change opacité

## Icônes

#---------

Mouse 1     I       A   DeIconifyMoveRearrangeFunc

Mouse 3     I       A   Pick Module FvwmIdent
```

Pout ton histoire de molette sur le bureau, la réponse est dans les posts précédents :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1661348.html#1661348

Attention, je crois que c'est lié à ta définition Desktopsize, mais je ne suis pas sûr !

Quant aux racourcis clavier, voici les miens :

```
Key Right  A  CM  GotoDesk 1

Key Left   A  CM  GotoDesk -1

Key Up     A  CM  GotoDesk -3

Key Down   A  CM  GotoDesk 3
```

Ces définitions sont liées à mon pager 3x2, avec un desktopsize 1x1 !!

Sinon (je sais que j'embête les gens avec ça) je n'ai toujours pas trouvé comment utiliser fvwm-menu-directory avec les options PopupOffset etc...Toujours pas d'idées ?

----------

## lithium

Merci mais pour la molette c'est impossible à cause de Nautilus (j'utilise fvwm à la place de Metacity dans Gnome).

Mais j'ai finalement mis les mêmes raccourcis que Metacity (ctrl + alt + fleche gauche/droite)

```
Key Left A CM GotoDesk -1 0 5

Key Right A CM GotoDesk 1 0 5

```

ça donne ça pour l'instant :

http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/images/desktop/Gnome+fvwm-1.jpg

----------

## bosozoku

Bon bon j'ai décidé de refaire un fichier de config from scratch et je bloque déja...

Je suis le guide de Jaimos F Skriletz et il dit un moment qu'il n'explique pas ces options et qu'il faut aller chercher dans les man. C'est pas que j'ai de la mauvaise volonté mais bon..; J'ai cherché dans les man mais la quantité d'information est tellement gigantesque que l'on s'y perd très vite et c'est extremement dur de trouver ce que l'on veut. Bref voila tous les trucs que je comprend pas :

 *Quote:*   

> Style * TileCascadePlacement, GrabFocusOff
> 
> Style * NoPPosition, ResizeOpaque
> 
> OpaqueMoveSize -1
> ...

 

Si on pouvait m'expliquer chaque option...

Je crois que Emulate MWM c'est pour enlever les decorations de fenetre de xine, xmms etc

----------

## Darkael

bosozoku:

Tu sais que tu peux faire une recherche sur un mot dans une page man? (si tu utilises l'éditeur par défaut c'est '/' + le mot, puis 'n' pour passer à l'occurence suivante) En plus les commandes que tu donnes sont pas communes donc tu devrais trouver l'explication d'une commande au bout de 2-3 coups maximum... Allez, un petit effort  :Very Happy: 

Didgeridude:

pour ton problème avec fvwm-menu-directory, en fait ça me gène aussi vu que je comptais faire un script avec pour mes wallpapers... Je crois que ça à voir avec le fait que ça utilise MissingSubmenuFunction, mais je suis pas sur. Je vais essayer d'examiner ça si j'ai le temps ce soir.

----------

## DidgeriDude

J'ai pensé à fvwm-menu-desktop qui semble permettre l'utilisation des styles définis par MenuStyle '*', mais il faudrait détourner le fait qu'il prenne des menus gnome, kde ou autres comme "arguments", et là, ben je sèche et en fait je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit possible !! Je cherche, je cherche...

De plus, j'ai remarqué qu'avec fvwm-menu-directory, s'il n'y a pas assez de place sur le bureau pour lister tout un dossier, il y a "More..." en bas du menu, et si on "va" dessus alors le comportement du popup est conforme à MenuStyle !!!! Je me suis alors posé la question : FVWM considère-t-il les popups de fvwm-menu-directory comme des "vrais popups de menu" ?!?

Pfiou, je pense trop, ça m'épuise  :Laughing: 

----------

## Zanton

Bonjour tout le monde ^^

J'utilise maintenant fvwm depuis quelques mois mais sur une debian ^^

Je viens d'installer une Gentoo et mon objectif est de n'utiliser que Fvwm/Rox pour la partie graphique de mon système (pas de Gnome donc et encore moins de KDE) et j'ai donc quelques petites questions (Rox n'est pas encore compilé au passage) : avant j'utilisais gnome-settings-daemon pour utiliser mes thèmes gtk mais là, vu qu'il n'est pas installé, je ne peux pas  :Smile:  Je voulais savoir qu'elles étaient les alternatives pour que je puisse m'en passer ? Je ne pense pas que ce soit spécifique à fvwm mais plutôt à X mais quand je cherche à effacer une partie de phrase avec la touche Retour arrière, c'est très très lent  :Sad:  Où puis je régler cette "vitesse d'effacement" ? 

Merci de votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Pour le retour arrière je n'en sais rien du tout mais par contre pour les thèmes gtk tu peux utiliser switch2.

```
# emerge gtk-theme-switch
```

----------

## Zanton

Ok je vais tester ça  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

je préfère gtk-chtheme au passage  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> je préfère gtk-chtheme au passage 

 

Bah moi aussi tiens  :Smile: 

Merci de l'info guli !

----------

## Zanton

Vraiment très pratique ce gtk-chthemes  :Smile: 

Juste une question : est ce qu'il est possible de configurer la couleur associée à un thème ?

----------

## bosozoku

Bon j'en ai marre la !!

Je veux faire quelques binds et ça marche jamais ! 

```
Key f A M Exec firefox

Key a A M Exec aterm
```

Donc c'est censé lancer firefox avec Alt + f et aterm avec Alt + a mais ça marche pas. J'ai fait des tests en fait, Meta, Shift et Control il connait pas... Ya des trucs à faire avec xmodmap ?

----------

## Polo

je sais pas si tu voudra de ca, mais t'as essayé avec xbindkeys ?

il est assez facile d'utilisation, pas besoin de remapper les touches multimedia, tout ca.....

edit : en plus, quand tu change de desktop, t'as pas besoin de refaire toute une configuration... il y a juste a lancer xbindkeys au démarrage de ta session graphique, que ce soit sous gnome, fvwm, ou n'importe quel autre WM / DE ....

----------

## bosozoku

 *Polo wrote:*   

> je sais pas si tu voudra de ca, mais t'as essayé avec xbindkeys ?
> 
> il est assez facile d'utilisation, pas besoin de remapper les touches multimedia, tout ca.....

 

Bah c'est bizarre sous fluxbox ça marche très bien (Mod1) et avec xev ma touche alt gauche = Meta_L...

----------

## bosozoku

@Gulivert : pourrais tu me donner le style que tu as mis pour la police dans la titlebar plz ?

J'ai mis Style "*" Font "xft:Sans:Bold:size=8:minspace=False:antialias=True" et je trouve ça assez moche...

edit : comment faire également pour que lorsque l'on clic sur une fenetre, elle se met en premier plan ?

J'ai ça mais ça marche pas :

```
Style * SloppyFocus, ClickToFocus
```

----------

## bosozoku

Bon j'ai résolu mon premier problème : http://www.fvwm.org/documentation/faq/#5.5

Il reste le truc du focus mais je pense trouver en farfouillant dans ce topic, la j'ai plus le temps je verrais ça le week end prochain.

VIVE FVWM  :Very Happy: 

edit : heu en fait j'avais tout simplement oublié de rajouter Read $[fvwm_config]/general donc c'était pas pris en compte, ça marche parfaitement maintenant  :Smile: 

----------

## Zanton

J'envisage d'utiliser engage comme bar de lancement mais chez moi, elle est marquée comme étant -* x86 donc ne fonctionnant pas pour x86 mon architecture. Pourtant, pas mal de monde semble l'utiliser. Est-il possible de la démasquer sans problème ? Et si oui, une des fonctionnalités qui m'intéressent le plus est la possibilité d'avoir une zone de notification dans engage (j'ai vu que c'était possible). Cette zone y est par défaut ou bien il faut spécifier quelque chose de particulier ?

----------

## Adrien

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av engage 
```

normalement.... :Smile: 

----------

## Polo

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av engage 
> ```
> ...

 

non!! car au prochain emerge, il ne prendra plus en compte le paramètre ~x86 !!

il faut faire 

```
echo "x11-misc/engage ~x86" >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords
```

puis emerger engage "normalement"....

----------

## Apsforps

Euh, moi je dirais plutôt 

```
echo "x11-misc/engage -*" >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords
```

 vu que c'est masqué par -* et pas par ~x86.

----------

## gulivert

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> Euh, moi je dirais plutôt 
> 
> ```
> echo "x11-misc/engage -*" >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

il est en x86 aussi  :Wink: 

t'as le choix  :Cool: 

----------

## Polo

 *output terminal wrote:*   

> root@portable paul # emerge -pv engage
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies
> ...

 

donc après, ca dépend quelle version il veut...

edit : zut... moi qui essaye de mettre des couleurs et tout et tout, je me fait griller  :Wink: 

mais (il me semble) qu'une des deux est la version cvs (a tout hasard celle masquée par -*).....

edit 2 : @ guli : tu l'a trouvé ou ton thème pour firefox ??? il me faut le meme  :Razz:   :Razz: 

edit 3 : (décidément  :Wink:  )c'est package sans s qu'il faut mettre... sinon, ca ne le prend pas en compte.....

----------

## gulivert

Petit question, j'aimerais faire que lorsque Rox-filer s'ouvre, il se change automatiquement dans une taille donnée. 

Donc pour commencer y a t'il possibilité de spécifier une taille pour une fenêtre donné via l'option resize, je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose sur le sujet, mis a part un module qui s'appelle FvwmRearange mais avec lequel je n'arrive pas à faire ce que je souhaite

Donc voila ce que j'ai voulu faire

```
FvwmEvent: add_window windowclass ROX-Filer resize 700p 450p
```

Mais bien entendu la fonction windowsclass n'existe pas, une petite idée ?

----------

## lithium

re quelques questions  :Wink: 

j'aimerais savoir comment forcer fvwm à utiliser les mini icônes EWMH

pour m'éviter de le faire à la mimine, avec les menus c'est un truc qui me gonfle au plus haut point.

Et où puis-je trouver des explications clairs pour arrondir les angles des fenêtres.

Spa faut d'avoir chercher, je n'y suis pas arriver.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Pour tes bordures de fenêtre arrondis tu peux regarder mon theme ici, 

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/OSX-Milky/

Va dans le dossier configs puis edit le fichier decoration pour voir un example, attention c^'est la pseudo transprence

Voir bugs ici

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/Bugs/fvwm-rnd_corner-bug.jpg

----------

## lithium

erf c'est embettant :/

----------

## lithium

et les icones ?

doit y avoir moyen puisque ça fonctionne dans le pager par exemple.

----------

## Darkael

gulivert:

A mon avis ce que tu cherches à faire c'est simplement:

```

ThisWindow (ROX-Filer) resize 700p 450p

```

lithium:

Pour les icones, si j'ai bien compris ce que tu cherches à faire c'est utiliser les icones EWMH dans tes menus. Mais à mon avis c'est pas possible parce que FVWM a des infos sur ces icones que quand le programme concerné est en train de tourner (et donc il peut l'utiliser pour FvwmPager, WindowList, les barres de titres, etc.)

Avec quelques manipulations douloureuses il serait peut-être possible de récupérer ces icones, mais crois-moi c'est plus simple de le faire à la mimine, comme tu dis  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lithium

non, pas dans els menus, dans la barre de titre par exemple.

----------

## Darkael

 *lithium wrote:*   

> non, pas dans els menus, dans la barre de titre par exemple.

 

Ah, tu avais pourtant parlé de menus plus haut, j'ai du mal comprendre.

Pour les barres de titres, il faut faire un truc du genre:

```

AddButtonStyle 1 MiniIcon

```

ça utilisera la mini-icone EWMH, en supposant que tu ne l'as pas overridé avec un truc du genre "Style * EWMHMiniIconOverride"

----------

## lithium

ah ben oui merci  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bonsoir, 

j'essaie de mettre un splash screen au demarrage de fvwm mais ça ne marche pas du tout  :Sad: 

J'utilise le module FvwmBanner.

Voila mon .fvwm/config :

```
Read $[fvwm_config]/start

Read $[fvwm_config]/splash
```

Voici mes fichiers  $[fvwm_config]/start et $[fvwm_config]/splash :

```
DestroyFunc InitFunction

AddToFunc InitFunction

+ I Module FvwmBanner
```

```
*FvwmBanner : NoDecor

*FvwmBanner : Pixmap splash/FVWM_transparent.png

*FvwmBanner : Timeout 3

```

Au démarrage de fvwm il lance bien le module FvwmBanner mais c'est une image par defaut avec les decorations de fenêtres... Bref rien n'est pris en compte. Help  :Sad: 

----------

## gulivert

edit plutot ton fichier splash de cette manière

 *Quote:*   

> *FvwmBanner: NoDecor
> 
> *FvwmBanner: Pixmap $[fvwm_splash_path]/FVWM_medium.png
> 
> *FvwmBanner: Timeout 5

 

edit : ou comme ça 

 *Quote:*   

> *FvwmBanner: NoDecor
> 
> *FvwmBanner: Pixmap ~/Images/FVWM_medium.png
> 
> *FvwmBanner: Timeout 5

 

----------

## bosozoku

Non ça fait exactement pareil. Et puis ce n'est pas que le pixmap, en effet le timeout et le nodecor ne sont pas pris en compte, tout en fait. J'ai cette image qui se lance :  /usr/share/icons/fvwm/banner.fvwm_blue_cursive.xpm

Je suis en train de faire des tests (qui marchent d'ailleurs) sur FvwmConsole avec les fvwmiens de irc.

Je vous redis quand ça marche  :Smile: 

EDIT : bon yavait un espace en trop entre *FvwmBanner et le : 

Fvwm est assez capricieux sur la syntaxe quand meme  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon bon je suis content j'arrive tout doucement à quelque chose de fonctionnel.

Je m'attaque aux thumbnails cette fois. J'ai parcouru le thread et ai trouvé quelques infos sur le thumbnail mais ça ne résoud pas mon problème.

En fait, le thumbnail marche mais après je ne peux pas "dethumbnailer". Je suis obligé de passer par la taskbar pour déiconifier l'application.

J'ai bien la fonction DeThumbnail mais en fait je ne l'apelle nul part donc ça vient de la je pense.

 *thumbnail wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SetEnv fvwm_icon_size 128
> 
> DestroyFunc Thumbnail
> ...

 

 *bind wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Boutons de décoration
> 
> Mouse 1 2 A FvwmClose
> ...

 

Et j'ai la pettite fonction dans StartFunction pour garder les icones lors d'un restart.

edit : de plus il me reste toutes les icones  icon.tmp.0xxxxxxxx.png dans mon repertoire $[fvwm_img]. J'ai l'impression que c'est justement la fonction dethumbnail qui s'occupe de nettoyer tout ça...

----------

## kwenspc

Hello!

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider parce que là je m'arrache les cheuveux   :Crying or Very sad: 

Allez voir ce Screenshot : http://nuxconsole.free.fr/screenshot_050404_1221.jpg

a priori tout va bien?

bah non.   :Sad: 

Je m'explique : la fenetre firefox que vous voyez là est maximisé. Je peus pas la maximisé plus que ça!

vous voyez la marge qu'il y a entre elle et le bord gauche de l'écran?

C'était mon ancien espace pour l'IconBox, comme vous pouvez le voir aussi : j'ai modifié cette IconBox pour que les icones

aillent à côté du pager...ce qu'elles font très bien. 

voici le code de l'IconBox pour le style : (merci Gulivert pour ton aide au fait  :Wink: )

```
Style * IconBox 340 720 -15 70, IconGrid 33 33
```

Mais rien à faire : cette satanée marge est toujours là! 

et je ne peus, du coup, maximiser mes fenetres que ce que vous voyez sur ce screenshot!

impossible d'améliorer la chose! c'est rageant   :Evil or Very Mad: 

En plus je ne vois pas trop ce qui lie cette "marge" à l'IconBox...

Et j'ai rien trouvé qui puisse résoudre cela c'est pourquoi  je m'en remet à vous.

----------

## lithium

voit l'option EwmhBaseStruts

EwmhBaseStruts 0 0 24 0 pour avoir juste une marge de 24px en haut.

----------

## kwenspc

ah merciii!

ce qui est vraiment bizarre c'est que j'ai cherché cette option dans tout mes fichiers de conf fvwm et rien!

ce qui fait que je comprend toujours pas pkoi cette marge était là.

Bon en tout cas c'est résolu.

merci encore!

----------

## bosozoku

Cette marge est forcemment quelque part dans ton fichier de configuration utilise la recherche avec vim  :Smile: 

Sinon personne pour m'éclairer sur les thumbnails ?

----------

## DidgeriDude

J'ai fait ça dans mes mouse bindings, si ça peut t'aider :

```
Mouse 1     I       A   DeIconifyMoveRearrangeFunc

AddToFunc DeIconifyMoveRearrangeFunc

+ C DeThumbnail

+ C All (CurrentPage, Iconic) PlaceAgain Icon

+ M Move
```

La ligne avec PlaceAgain, c'est pour réarranger les icônes après une déiconification, histoire qu'il n'y ait plus de "trous".

La fonction signifie :

Clic  > ça dethumbnailise et ça réarrange ce qui reste

Bouger avec la souris > ça bouge l'icône.

----------

## bosozoku

Je te remercie je vais tester ça.

Je viens de rajouter (avant de lire ton post) ça : 

```
DestroyModuleConfig FvwmEvent:*

*FvwmEvent: deiconify DeThumbnail

```

C'est étonnant ça ne marche toujours pas... Je teste ton bind (d'ailleurs je vois pas de deiconify c'est normal, tu n'utilise que DeThumbnail).

edit : bon avec ton bind, ya de l'amélioration  :Smile: 

Je peux bouger l'icone, mais lorsque je clic dessus l'imagette disparait mais la fenetre n'est pas déiconifiée.

Ca m'embete de prendre un theme tout fait, je préférerais tout faire moi meme et ce sacré thumbnail m'embete un peu  :Smile: 

edit2 : de plus le problème doit etre assez simple car avec la taskbar je peux déiconifier la fenetre et aussi avec la WindowList.

----------

## DidgeriDude

As-tu cette ligne dans ta fonction DeThumbnail ? Si non, rajoute là.

```
+ I Iconify
```

----------

## Darkael

bosozoku:

ça ne marche pas parce que nulle part tu ne lances une déiconification. Je te conseillerais de faire comme ça:

```

Mouse 1 I A Iconify

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmEvent:*

*FvwmEvent: deiconify DeThumbnail 

```

la première ligne signifie qu'un clic gauche sur une icone va la déiconifier, et les 2 dernières lignes veulent dire qu'à chaque fois qu'une déiconification se produit, on lance DeThumbnail en même temps. Ca devrait marcher maintenant.

Maintenant tu pourrais te demander: pourquoi ne pas faire 'Mouse 1 I A DeThumbnail' et foutre un Iconify dans le DeThumbnail, comme le suggère plus ou moins DidgeriDude? Parce que, dans ce cas, si autre chose qu'un clic sur l'icone produit une déiconification (taskbar, windowlist, l'appli elle même...), alors DeThumbnail ne sera pas lancé et l'icone temporaire du thumbnail ne sera pas effacé (entre autres choses)

----------

## bosozoku

Super ça marche ! En fait ça marchais pas parce que j'avais gardé le  Mouse 1 I A Move avant...

Bon je vais maintenant poser mes questions héhé (merci de m'avoir aidé c'est cool).

J'ai mis ça :

```
Mouse 1 I A FvwmDeIconify

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmEvent:*

*FvwmEvent: deiconify DeThumbnail 

AddToFunc FvwmDeIconify

+ C Iconify 

+ M Move

```

Ce que je comprend pas c'est pour le module FvwmEvent, je l'ai mis sans savoir ce que ça faisait.

Je pense comprendre que Iconify marche dans les deux sens : si une fenetre est iconifiée, il la déiconifie et vice versa.

Alors c'est quoi le deiconify ? Et de plus comment fvwmevent est capable de faire ces actions juste quand je clic sur l'icone ?!

(je cours lire le man de FvwmEvent !)

----------

## Darkael

Oui, la commande est la même pour iconifier et déiconifier (Iconify), mais l'évènement généré par cette commande est différent selon le cas (iconify ou deiconify). Et c'est ces évènements que FvwmEvent prend en argument.

----------

## bosozoku

Ok merci je comprend mieux maintenant  :Smile: 

Bon je commence à avoir  un fvwm qui ressemble à quelque chose.

Je n'ai pas trouvé ou régler les espaces entre les thumbnails, comment faire ? Je suis désolé de poster des questions bruts mais c'est vrai que trouver une réponse à cette question dans le man c'est assez difficile...

Sinon je voulais savoir également quelle était la procédure pour mettre une horloge dans un fvwmbutton ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

C'est un paramètre de IconBox...

----------

## bosozoku

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> C'est un paramètre de IconBox...

 

Ok merci je vais voir de ce coté !

----------

## bosozoku

Bon je trouve pas... D'après le man c'est IconGrid mais j'ai beau le mettre  à 300 par exemple (avec des icones de 128) bah ça change rien...

Sinon j'ai pas trouvé (meme le recherche du forum) pour que lorsque l'on deplace une fenetre, ce soit opaque. Une idée ? (j'ai une grille 3x3...)

----------

## gulivert

Pour l'icons grille voici un exemple

```
Style * IconBox 100 -140 -100 -15, IconGrid 64 64, SloppyFocus, MouseFocusClickRaises
```

Les premières valeurs sont le positionnement de tes icons et si elles partirons de gauche à droite, de haut vers le bas, etc... L'icongrid est la taille des icons que tu va adopté en général, perso je mais deux fios moin, je vais pas expliquer pour koi sa serait trop long  :Confused: 

Pour ton autre question j'ai ça :

```
OpaqueMoveSize unlimited

SnapGrid 1 1
```

Voilà bonne chance  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Merci Gulivert, je ne comprend toujours pas cette histoire d'icongrid. Si je met une icongrid 200 200, il va y avoir des cases de 200 x 200 dans l'iconbox, et donc les thumbnails ne devraient pas etre collés pratiquement. 

Pourtant que je mette IconGrid 64 64 ou IconGrid 300 300 ça change strictement rien...

Par contre pour le déplacement opaque, c'est au poil  :Smile:  Merci.

edit : je voudrais mettre une horloge dans mes fvwmbuttons. Comment faire, je n'en ai aucune idée... J'ai entendu parler de Swallow mais pour l'horloge elle meme, faut jouer sur date ? Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Darkael

bosozoku:

Pour l'IconGrid, assure-toi que tu a mis cette option juste après IconBox (comme dans l'exemple de gulivert), sinon ça marchera pas.

Pour l'horloge, ce que tu peux faire c'est utiliser FvwmScript pour en faire une, et ensuite le swallower dans ton bouton. Pem avait donné un exemple de FvwmScript quelque part dans ce thread. Sinon tu peux toujours faire un Swallow sur n'importe quelle horloge, comme xclock.

----------

## bosozoku

Ok merci donc je vais lire les man de swallow et fvwmscript  :Smile: 

edit : ça marche pour l'icongrid  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon je vais abandonné, ça dépasse mes compétences (coder une horloge heu...).

Bon par contre j'ai un autre petit problème au démarrage de fvwm. En fait il met pas en place le wallpaper et donc la transparence du pager est affreuse. Je suis obligé de 'Restart' Fvwm ! Any ideas ?

```
#### InitFunction : Splashscreen 

DestroyFunc InitFunction

AddToFunc InitFunction

+ I Module FvwmBanner

+ I Exec exec $[fvwm_root] $[fvwm_wallpaper]

#### StartFunction : on lance tous les modules requis

#### Mise en place du wallpaper

DestroyFunc StartFunction

AddToFunc StartFunction

+ I Exec exec $[fvwm_root] $[fvwm_wallpaper]

+ I Module FvwmPager

+ I Module FvwmButtons Dock

+ I Module FvwmAnimate

+ I Module FvwmEvent

+ I Test (Restart) All (Iconic) Test (f $[fvwm_tmp]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png) WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon $[fvwm_tmp]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png

```

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bon je vais abandonné, ça dépasse mes compétences (coder une horloge heu...).
> 
> Bon par contre j'ai un autre petit problème au démarrage de fvwm. En fait il met pas en place le wallpaper et donc la transparence du pager est affreuse. Je suis obligé de 'Restart' Fvwm ! Any ideas ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je connais rien à fvwm mais si tu remplace  $[fvwm_wallpaper] par ton path/vers/mon/wallpaper ça change quechose?

tu peux aussi essayer de remplacer par exemple $[fvwm_root] par hsetroot ou même fbsetbg (il me semble que t'as flux d'installé) et déterminer ainsi lequel te bloque (mauvais outil de background ou chemin vers wallpaper mal déclaré dans une autre partie de ta conf.)

----------

## Darius4all

pour le wallpaper te fodrait un truc ds ce genre kan mm :p :

```
#### Set the wallpaper and wallpapers directory

SetEnv fvwm_root "fbsetbg -f "

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper_dir $[HOME]/pics/

SetEnv fvwm_wallpaper $[fvwm_wallpaper_dir]/TEK_ROMANCE_by_viperv6.jpg

```

----------

## bosozoku

On me prend pour qui la ?!  :Laughing: 

J'ai simplement posté la partie du démarrage de fvwm la parce que je pense que ça vient de la.

Le wallpaper marche très bien mais il faut que je Restart Fvwm ! On dirait qu'il est pas pris en compte dans la InitFunction...

Pour $[fvwm_root], c'est une variable que j'ai définie comme étant fbsetbg -f  :Smile: 

Pour le path du wallpaper il marche très bien, c'est juste au démarrage le problème.

----------

## Darius4all

ah ok lol  :Very Happy:  dsl alors :p mais bon c'est vrai que des fois le problème est aussi bete que ca :p

par contre je remarque que tu as 2 fois : 

```
+ I Exec exec $[fvwm_root] $[fvwm_wallpaper] 
```

1 fois dans le paragraphe init et 1 fois dans start, laisse juste ce lui dans start ca devrait aller.

----------

## bosozoku

Et bien non... J'ai testé tout ça bien sur c'est pour ça que je post  :Sad: 

En fait si je le laisse juste dans InitFunction, ce qui devrait être thériquement la meilleure solution bah il se lance pas et un Restart ne résoud pas le problème (normal).

Donc je le met dans la StartFunction pour que ça marche lors d'un Restart (on me comprend ? ^^)

Ca marche pas tout seul dans la StartFunction aussi.

----------

## Darius4all

essaye avec : 

```
+ I Test (Restart) All (Iconic) Test (f $[fvwm_tmp]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png) WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon $[fvwm_tmp]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png 
```

avant les lignes de modules et juste aprés le lancement du wallpaper voir

----------

## Enlight

Chez moi c'est xdm qui met en place le wallpaper et j'ai jamais d'ememrdes   :Twisted Evil:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Darius4all

c'est un moyen comme un autre, mais ca résout pas le probleme la :/

----------

## mic006fr

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> bosozoku:
> 
> Pour l'horloge, ce que tu peux faire c'est utiliser FvwmScript pour en faire une, et ensuite le swallower dans ton bouton. Pem avait donné un exemple de FvwmScript quelque part dans ce thread. Sinon tu peux toujours faire un Swallow sur n'importe quelle horloge, comme xclock.

 

Tu as xclock, dclock ...

Sinon le script, pris dans fvwm-theme : FvwmApplet-DigitalClock

Enfin, celui que j'utilise, version modifié du précédent, pour avoir l'heure d'une couleur et la date d'une autre:

```
WindowTitle {fvwm-applet-horloge}

WindowSize 92 52                # Taille

Init

 Begin

  Set $tmp = (GetOutput {exec date '+%H:%M'} 1 -1)

  ChangeTitle 1 $tmp

  Set $tmp = (GetOutput {exec date '+%a %d/%m/%Y' | sed 's/^./\u&/'} 1 -1)

  ChangeTitle 2 $tmp

End

PeriodicTasks

 Begin

  If (RemainderOfDiv (GetTime) 60) == 0 Then

  Begin

    Set $tmp = (GetOutput {exec date '+%H:%M'} 1 -1)

    ChangeTitle 1 $tmp

    If (RemainderOfDiv (GetTime) 86400) < 200 Then

    Begin

      Set $tmp = (GetOutput {exec date '+%a %d/%m/%Y' | sed 's/^./\u&/'} 1 -1)

      ChangeTitle 2 $tmp

    End

  End

End

Widget 1

Property

 Position 0 0

 Size 92 38

 Colorset 7

 Font "xft:Arial:Bold:Roman:size=26:antialias=true"

 Type ItemDraw

 Flags NoReliefString

 Title {}

Main

 Case message of

  SingleClic :

  Begin

  End

End

Widget 2

Property

 Position 0 38

 Size 92 14

 Colorset 8

 Font "xft:Arial:Bold:Roman:size=9:antialias=true"

 Type ItemDraw

 Flags NoReliefString

 Title {}

Main

 Case message of

  SingleClic :

  Begin

  End

End

```

L'avantage des scripts Fvwm c'est le support complet des colorsets, (pseudo-)transparence ...

[EDIT] Je cherche actuellement 2 modules à intégrer dans mon FvwmButtons

- un module client Music Player Daemon, c'est facile de faire les boutons stop, play ..., mais qqch qui affiche aussi la piste courante, peut-être basé sur un script perl, je sais pas...

- un module météo (un peu comme ds kde ou forecast fox). Un moyen de récupérer les infos météo en données brutes (et pas une grosse page HTML) serait une bonne base.

[EDIT2] Avec le script Fvwm tu peux tout paramétrer facilement: police, colorset, format date (j'ai ajouté un petit sed pour mettre la 1ère lettre en MAJ)...

Image: http://mic006.freecoolsite.com/images/fvwm-horloge.png (désolé le lien ne marche pas mais un copier-coller de l'adresse marche, protection du serveur ?)Last edited by mic006fr on Fri Apr 08, 2005 3:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Darius4all

@mic006fr tu peux mettre un screenshot de ton horloge pliz ? ou un lien vers la meme.

----------

## gulivert

mic006fr, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur par là 

http://chwombat.net/index.shtml

 :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon en fait ça donne pas mal  :Smile:  C'est à peu près ce que je voulais et ça se modifie facilement.

Par contre j'arrive pas à le centrer au milieu (verticalement) dans mon dock. Je sais qu'il ya le padding, mais comment ça marche, ya deux arguments, rows et columns ? On peut m'en dire plus plz, sinon j'irais chercher dans les man ce soir.

edit : dernière petite question avant de partir : 

Gulivert, j'ai vu que dans ton pager les fenetres sont des miniatures des vrais, comment fais tu ? (à la place de rectangles transparents).

----------

## mic006fr

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> mic006fr, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur par là 
> 
> http://chwombat.net/index.shtml 

 

Effectivement ca a tout l'air d'être ce que je cherche. MERCI

T'as des screenshots ?

[EDIT] j'ai édité mon post précédent, j'ai rajouté un lien vers un screenshot de l'horloge (mais on peut TOUT modifier très simplement)

----------

## gulivert

Pour FvwmButton le placement vertical et horizontal à déjà été mentionné, par contre je sais plus sur quelle page c'est  :Confused: 

Mais voici un exemple pour mon FvwmApplet-DigitalClock 

```
*Laptop-Dock: (120x26+460+1, Padding 2 0,  Frame 0,  Swallow (UseOld, NoClose) FvwmApplet-DigitalClock `FvwmScript FvwmApplet-DigitalClock 30`)

```

le 120x26 nombres de colonnesxlignes, pour le 460+1 c'est simplement le placement dans FvwmButton  :Wink: 

Hehe, pour les thumbnails, j'ai trouvé l'astuce ici

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2114073.html#2114073  (Merchi KarnEvil  :Wink:  )

Voilou

----------

## bosozoku

Ok merci, je vais me débrouiller pour le placement dans le fvwmbutton, je voulais un peu de précisions sur le padding mais je pense trouver dans les man.

Sinon pour les thumbnails dans le pager, heu j'ai un peu de mal à vrai dire... J'aime pas trop sa méthode pour la geometrie du pager mais en même temps chez moi ça foire tout. En fait le thumnail n'est pas à la bonne taille.

Bon j'explique un peu  :Smile:  J'ai 4 pages avec cette géometrie : *FvwmPager: Geometry 460x55+200+0

Donc pour une page : 460 / 4 = 115.

Alors j'ai mis cette fonction  :

```
DestroyFunc     GenerateMiniIcon

AddToFunc       GenerateMiniIcon

+ I PipeRead "xwd -silent -id $[w.id] | convert -scale 115 -frame 1x1 \

    -mattecolor black -quality 0 xwd:- png:$[fvwm_tmp]/pager/miniicon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    && echo WindowStyle EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon $[fvwm_tmp]/pager/miniicon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    || echo nop"

```

J'apelle cette fonction dans un menu sur la fenetre. Et le thumbnail correspond pas, ce n'est qu'une partie de la fenêtre... Il faut peut etre que j'indique x * y à xwd ?[/b]

----------

## Darkael

bosozoku:

Pour ton problème de wallpaper c'est bizarre, à première vue ça devrait marcher normalement. C'est peut-être la façon ou l'endroit où tu définis fvwm_root et fvwm_wallpaper qui va pas... T'as essayé en les remplaçant par' fbsetbg -f' et le chemin complet du wp? (je sais bien que ça marche lors d'un restart, mais on sait jamais  :Smile:  )

Quant au thumbnails dans le pager, c'est normal que ça affiche qu'une partie de la fenêtre: la mini-icone que tu génères est de la même taille qu'une page entière dans le pager! En fait tu dois générer une mini-icone de la même taille que la mini-fenêtre correspondant à ton appli.

Là une page de ton pager fait du 115x55 apparement. Supposons que tu sois en 1280x1024, et soit x et y les dimensions de la fenetre que tu veux mini-iconiser.

La longueur de ta mini-icone sera alors:  x * (115/1280)

Et pour la hauteur:  y * (55/1024) 

Tu peux faire de cette façon, par exemple:

```

DestroyFunc     GenerateMiniIcon

AddToFunc       GenerateMiniIcon

+ I PipeRead "xwd -silent -id $[w.id] | convert -scale $(( ($[w.width] * 115) / 1280 ))x$(( ($[w.height] * 55) / 1024 )) -frame 1x1 \

    -mattecolor black -quality 0 xwd:- png:$[fvwm_tmp]/pager/miniicon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    && echo WindowStyle EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon $[fvwm_tmp]/pager/miniicon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    || echo nop" 

```

(code à vérifier, hein, j'ai la flemme de tester  :Smile:   )

mic006fr:

Pour MPD, ce que tu peux faire c'est utiliser FvwmScript (vu que tu as l'air de le maitriser) et mpc pour afficher la piste.

Par exemple :

```

mpc --format "%artist% - %title%" | head -n 1

```

que tu peux ensuite reprendre dans ton FvwmScript

----------

## gulivert

Yopppp merchi KarnEvil pour ta correction sur les thumbnails dans le pager, ça fontionne du tonnerre comme d'hab, t'es un

chef merchi  :Razz: 

----------

## mic006fr

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> mic006fr:
> 
> Pour MPD, ce que tu peux faire c'est utiliser FvwmScript (vu que tu as l'air de le maitriser) et mpc pour afficher la piste.
> 
> Par exemple :
> ...

 

Effectivement, j'ai regardé ca hier soir. Je réfléchis à un moyen de lier l'appui sur les touches (next et previous) et l'affichage, pour ne pas mettre l'affichage à jour toutes les secondes comme un bourrin. A voir

Pour l'instant je suis sur la météo. Je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## Darkael

 *mic006fr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Effectivement, j'ai regardé ca hier soir. Je réfléchis à un moyen de lier l'appui sur les touches (next et previous) et l'affichage, pour ne pas mettre l'affichage à jour toutes les secondes comme un bourrin. A voir
> 
> 

 

T'es pas obligé de mettre à jour toutes les secondes, mais seulement quand le titre de la chanson change. Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai retrouvé quelqu'un qui a proposé un script de ce genre sur le thread anglophone, je propose une amélioration quelques posts plus loin:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2176193.html#2176193

----------

## jack_mort

Moi je me suis fait un script (basé sur un script pour openbox trouvé sur le forum anglais), qui :

- affiche le titre en cours de lecture

- permet de mettre en pause/reprendre

- permet de changer de piste

- permet d'activer le random et le repeat

- affiche un sous-menu avec toutes les playlists connues. Pour ce sous-menu, il est classé par artiste, puis affiche la date et le titre de l'album... pour peu que les playlists soient enregistrées sous le nom artiste - année - album (moi j'aime bien classer comme ça  :Razz: )

Voilà, si ça intéresse quelqu'un, il est sur mon ftp et il faut les trois scripts. D'ailleurs il faut aussi la librairie python pour les clients mpd  :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

Petite question sur les bindings.

Comment faire pour que Clic gauche + alt gauche = Move ? Ca compose deux bing : souris et clavier, comment faire ?

edit : yop c'est good, j'ai fait un peu marché ma tête et voila, 

```
Mouse 1 W M MoveFunc

DestroyFunc MoveFunc

AddToFunc MoveFunc

+ M Move

+ C Nop
```

Ca marche exactement comme je le voulais. Bon je pars faire un screen ^^

----------

## bosozoku

Bon je vais pas vous laisser comme ça j'ai d'autres questions  :Smile: 

Cette fois ci c'est à propos du thumbnail. J'ai suivi le guide de Jaimos F Skriletz et dans le thumbnail ya moyen normalement de composer l'image avec l'icone MiniIcon de l'application. Bah chez moi ça marche pas.

Par exemple pour firefox j'ai mis cette ligne :

```
Style Firefox-bin EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon icons/mini/firefox.png
```

Comme j'ai dis au pager d'afficher les MiniIcons ça marche très bien dans le pager.

Par contre pas dans le thumbnail, pourtant :

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyFunc Thumbnail
> 
> AddToFunc Thumbnail
> 
> + I Raise
> ...

 

Je suis fatigué donc c'est possible qu'il y'ait un truc tout bete que je ne vois pas enfin quand meme.

----------

## gulivert

Heu ,mais tu utilises le Thumbnail pour les icons du pager?? Si oui il faut savoir que ses thumbnail écrase justement

l'icon que tu assignerais via EWMHMiniIconOverride, MiniIcon icons/mini/firefox.png

Du coup ça t'afficherais un thumbnail sur un autre thumbnail.

heu tu m'as suivi ????

----------

## Darkael

Ouais, c'est un des défauts de cette astuce, tu ne peux plus utiliser de mini-icones...

----------

## bosozoku

Non non ! Les thumbnails pour le pager, c'est moi qui les mets quand je veux (menu sur un bouton de la barre de titre). Donc par defaut ce sont bien les mini icones normales.

Si je met pas les thumbnails dans le pager, ça ne marche pas.

----------

## Darkael

Ah, ok...

Euh, de toutes façons dans le code que tu as donné c'est censé utilisé l'icone et non la mini-icone, donc c'est normal que ça ne marche pas. En plus, tu mets icons/mini/$[w.iconfile], alors que $[w.iconfile] devrait suffire normalement si je me trompe pas. Donc en résumé, dans le code du thumbnail essaye de remplacer les 2 icons/mini/$[w.iconfile] par $[w.miniiconfile] et dis nous si ça marche.

----------

## bosozoku

Yes ! Super ça marche  :Very Happy: 

Merci beaucoup KarnEvil !

----------

## bosozoku

Bon j'aimerais maintenant mettre des pixmaps sur mes desk.

J'utilise ça : 

```
*FvwmPager: Colorset 0 50

*FvwmPager: Colorset 1 51

*FvwmPager: Colorset 2 52

*FvwmPager: HilightColorset 0 50

*FvwmPager: HilightColorset 1 51

*FvwmPager: HilightColorset 2 52
```

Et le colorset 50 par exemple :

```
*FvwmPager: Colorset 0 50
```

En fait ça marche très bien mais j'ai un petit bug, en fait le premier desk a une bordure caca sur la droite et ce que je fasse Module FvwmPager 0 2 ou bien 1 3 par exemple, y'aura toujours cette bordure sur le premier desk.

http://img16.echo.cx/img16/6080/pager3vq.jpg

Entre les autres bureau, le separateur est noir mais pour le premier il est cyan... Faut peut etre que je garnisse le colorset ?

----------

## gulivert

Sa me fait pareil, le seul moyen d'y remedier, soit changer l'ordre de tes images, soit de changer d'image tout cour  :Razz: 

Je ne sais pas de koi sa viens, au début je croyais que c'était du a une couleur clair à coté d'une foncé mais ça c'est avéré faut.

----------

## bosozoku

Ok ça me rassure. Par contre même en changeant d'images ou l'ordre de celles ci bah ça fait toujours pareil... J'arrive à le dissimuler un peu avec une image plus claire mais bon...

Sinon pour avoir la couleur des séparateurs en blanc par exemple il faut jouer sur quoi ? bg, hi ? Et c'est possible de rajouter ces arguments sur le colorset Pixmap ? 

Genre : Colorset 51 Pixmap pager/page1.jpg, fg white, bg white

edit : non seulement ça marche et en plus ça règle le problème  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Bonsoir tous le monde,

Ben voilà, je suis en train de faire un petit menu pour la gestion de l'ACPI de mon Laptop. J'en suis au réglage (manuel) de 

la fréquence du processeur. Donc je cré des petits scripts capables de changer la fréquence que je lance par la suite par le menu FVWM, voici un exemple

Freq800Mhz

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
> 
> echo -n userspace > scaling_governor
> ...

 

J'en fait plusieurs comme ceci que je lance via le menu

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyMenu MenuACPI
> 
> AddToMenu MenuACPI "ACPI" title
> 
> +   "Freq 800 Mhz"                                                Exec exec sudo $[fvwm_scripts_path]/800
> ...

 

La y a pas de soucis, mais dans ce même menu j'aimerais bien qu'il s'affiche le résultat de la commande

 *Quote:*   

> grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo|cut -d ' ' -f 3-3

 

Le problème c'est ke je sais pas comment m'y prendre, je pense qu'il faut deja passer par PipeRead genre

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyFunc MenuACPI
> 
> AddToFunc MenuACPI
> 
> + I DestroyMenu recreate MenuACPI
> ...

 

pour la fin du PipeRead, j'ai simplement copié un exemple que j'ai trouvé sur le net, autant dire que ça ne fonctionne pas vu que c'est fait pour afficher plusieurs lignes. Ne connaissant rien a perl je suis complétement larguer pour ce bout de chemin

Help me !

----------

## lithium

je sait pas pour le piperead mais à la fin de ton script tu peut coller :

zenity --info --text="$(grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo|cut -d ' ' -f 3-3)"

----------

## gulivert

Bon j'ai trouvé un truc dans le thread englais de FVWM. un script à la base pour Openbox qu'un gar à bidouillé pour le rendre compatible Fvwm. C'est plutot sa affiche ça dans le menu

http://clan-hash.com/~guli/screenshots/fvwm20050414.jpeg

Et voici ce qui vs faut si vous voulez utiliser ce script

get-acpi

```
#!/usr/bin/python2.3

# Authors: zyklon@gmx.net, cduquette@gmail.com

# License: GPL 2.0

# This script is a port for FVWM of GaMMas ACPI script for OpenBox

# available here: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240213

# Go to the following thread on the Gentoo Forums for information

# on how to use this script:

# http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1687824

# Make sure to edit rootcmd, some may want to use 'xterm -e sudo'

import string

rootcmd = "aterm -shading 30 -e sudo "

file = open('/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state','r')

tmp = file.readlines()

state = tmp[4].split()[2]

file.close()

file = open('/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature','r')

temp = file.readline().split()[1]

file.close()

file = open('/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info','r')

tmp = file.readlines()

maxcapacity = tmp[1].split()[2]

capacity = tmp[2].split()[3]

file.close()

remaining = round(((float(state) / float(capacity)) * 100),1)

file = open('/proc/acpi/ac_adapter/AC/state','r')

ac = file.readline().split()[1]

file.close()

file = open('/proc/cpuinfo','r')

tmp = file.readlines()

cpu = tmp[6].split()[3]

file.close()

file = open('/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor','r')

governor = file.readline().split()[0]

file.close()

if ac == "on-line":

   if remaining > 100:

      remaining = 100

   print "  AddToMenu acpi \"Bat: " + str(remaining) + " (AC)\""

else:

   print "  AddToMenu acpi \"Bat: " + str(remaining) + "%\""

print "  AddToMenu acpi \"Cpu: " + str(cpu) + " MHz\""

print "  AddToMenu acpi \"Temp: " + str(temp) + " C\""

print ""

if governor == "performance":

   print "   AddToMenu acpi \"Gov: " + governor + "\" Exec " + rootcmd + "ondemand"

else:

   print "   AddToMenu acpi \"Gov: " + governor + "\" Exec " + rootcmd + "speedup"

```

Ensuite dans votre menu Fvwm

 *Quote:*   

> +   "ACPI"						        Popup acpi

 

.........

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyMenu acpi
> 
> AddToMenu acpi ACPI title
> 
> + DynamicPopupAction Function GetAcpi
> ...

 

Et voilà  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Dommage ça marche pas chez moi (acpi merdouillon).

Bon j'en suis à la phase ou je veux un beau dock bien compliqué comme gulivert  :Smile: 

J'essaie d'emuler celui de mac et la j'en suis à l'horloge.

je fais appel aux spécialistes de FvwmScript pour modifier l'applet de l'horloge siouplé.

Je voudrais avoir ce format : lun. 21:05

Désolé de poser cette question à l'arrache mais j'ai pas le temps de lire le man, je prend le train dans 1h et pas internet la ou je vais (encore moins de pc) donc au pire je m'y mettrais sérieusement dans une semaine. (zallez voir une pure config avec pixmap héhé).

----------

## Darkael

Pour avoir le format que tu demandes avec date, c'est:

```

 date "+%a. %H:%M"

```

tu remplaces ce que tu as dans ton FvwmScript par ça et ça devrait être bon, sauf qu'il faudra peut-être  agrandir la taille de la fenetre et/ou du widget pour que ça rentre...

----------

## bosozoku

Aaaaah ! J'ai honte, tellement pressé que je voyais pas que c'était lié à date. Dans ce cas tout va bien, merci quand même  :Embarassed: 

Sinon message à gulivert : je pourrais récupérer les decos de fenetres mac ? Ikaro est down et on peut plus les trouver avec ta nouvelle mise en page. Thank you  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

hello, ben tu peux téécharger le theme OSX-Milky et les déco sont à l'intérieur. Sinon pour le site en question je crois que je vais le renlever et remmetre les dossier comme avant, trop le bordel de faire un site  :Confused:   (trop de temps)

----------

## Zanton

Qu'est ce que vous utilisez comme gestionnaire pour les "systray icones" (honte à moi, je sais plus ce que ça donne en français :s) avec fvwm ?

----------

## gulivert

Pour ma part pas de systrai mais quand j'en avais mis un je l'avais fait avec peksystray

Tu peux trouver un exemple de configuration bien quelques pages avant celle là  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Gulivert : je cherchais plutot les décorations Mac (rouge, vert et jaune). Mais j'ai trouvé sur fvwmtheme, je vais découper  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bonsoir, 

donc pour les déco c'est bon j'ai pompé sur ton theme simply parce que j'ai trouvé nulle part ailleurs quelque chose d'aussi satisfaisant.

Je pense que j'ai à peu près tout ce que je veux mais il manque encore les thumbnails dans engage héhé  :Smile: 

J'ai lu la page de ce thread qui y est consacrée mais j'ai un peu de mal à vrai dire.

En fait dans engage, on voit l'icone d'engage et sur le bureau on voit je sais pas trop quoi... Et surtout on peut pas déiconifier... Ca déiconifie et réiconifie aussitot. Bref je suis un peu perdu.

Voila ce que j'ai fait :

```
mkdir .e/apps/engage/launcher

mkdir .fvwm/minimize

J'ai detar /usr/share/enlightenment/data/other/icon_example.tar.gz avec donc le build.sh et le icon.edc dans .fvwm/minimize

```

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyFunc Thumbnail
> 
> AddToFunc Thumbnail
> 
> + I Raise
> ...

 

Voila je sais pas trop quoi faire. Je connais pas trop engage, va falloir que je regarde comment il marche parce que la je m'en sers qu'en docklaunch a vrai dire (juste fait un engage &).

----------

## bosozoku

Merci pour l'aide de karnevil sur jabber, donc c'est bien engage qui prend pas en compte ce launcher (il n'affiche que les icones, pas le thumbnail).

Bon maintenant je passe aux menus  :Smile: 

J'aimerais au lieu des separateurs classiques, un espace comme ici : http://smuk.no-ip.org/~smuk/menu-apple.png

J'ai essaye + " " Nop mais on peut le selectionner, donc j'ai fait + " " Title mais la ça fait pas un espace, enfin si mais il est bordé de bordures de la même couleurs que le fg... Comment faire please ?

edit : j'essaie egalement de faire un menu qui ouvre la liste des fenetres

```
+ "Liste des fenêtres"      Popup `WindowList NoCurrentDeskTitle`

```

Ca marche po  :Sad: 

----------

## Darkael

Pour l'espace, réessaye le + " " Title avec:

```

MenuStyle * TitleUnderlines0

```

Pour la liste de fenêtres, je sais pas si on peut l'intégrer comme ça à un menu (normalement ça s'utilise pas avec Popup)

----------

## bosozoku

Parfait pour l'espace dans le menu  :Very Happy: 

Sinon pour la liste des fenetres, bah je vais continuer de chercher. Je viens de découvrir le module FvwmForm... Genial  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Yop yop ! J'ai uploader mes configs : http://www.stationlinux.org/fvwm/

N'hésitez pas à essayer pour me dire ce que vous en penser.

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Yop yop ! J'ai uploader mes configs : http://www.stationlinux.org/fvwm/
> 
> N'hésitez pas à essayer pour me dire ce que vous en penser.

 Quelques remarques pour rendre ton thème plus accessible : 

- le ReadMe de ton lien est super-succint : tu n'indiques pas où décompresser l'archive ni qu'il faut renommer le fichier "config" en ".fvwm2rc" par exemple

- ton script "build.sh" (dans le répertoire "minimize") a des chemins absolus : "/home/lucky/" au lieu de "~/"

- d'une mainère générale (aka cela ne concerne pas que toi) il n'ai jamais spécifié les paquets requis pour que le thème fonctionne complètement : il faut par exemple fbsetbg (donc fluxbox) pour le splashscreen ce qui n'est pas vraiment évident a priori

Sinon, tes screenshots donnent envient (ma préférence allant vers le thème "macosx") et je vais tester cela rapidement ...

Merci pour le boulot que tu as fait (et que tu partage).

----------

## bosozoku

Oui j'ai fait ça hier soir juste avant de me coucher alors j'ai baclé le readme.

Par contre pour le config qu'il faut renommer en .fvwm2rc, ya pas besoin. En effet le .fvwm2rc c'était pour les anciennes versions. Ca marche toujours pour un soucis de compatibilité mais normalement il faut appeler ton fichier de config ".fvwm/config".

Je vais aussi mettre à jour le script build.sh mais chez moi ça ne marche pas  :Sad:  Enfin si mais engage n'affiche pas le thumbnail créé.

edit : voila c'est mis à jour  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Oui j'ai fait ça hier soir juste avant de me coucher alors j'ai baclé le readme.
> 
> Par contre pour le config qu'il faut renommer en .fvwm2rc, ya pas besoin. En effet le .fvwm2rc c'était pour les anciennes versions. Ca marche toujours pour un soucis de compatibilité mais normalement il faut appeler ton fichier de config ".fvwm/config".

 No problemo. Et merci pour le "config", je ne savais pas ...   :Embarassed: 

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je vais aussi mettre à jour le script build.sh mais chez moi ça ne marche pas  Enfin si mais engage n'affiche pas le thumbnail créé.

 Ben j'avais récupéré une version qui marchait (chez gulivert je crois) : les miniatures allaient bien dans la barre de lancement et se ré-ouvraient quand on cliquait dessus mais ça n'était pas la bonne icônes qui était supprimée ... Du coup, j'ai vire engage de ma conf fvwm et remis les thumbnails sur le bureau.

Si tu tiens vraiment à la barre de lancement, regarde du côté des "adesklet" : léger, facile à configurer, indépendants du wm; c'est ici : http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/. Il y a encore peu de desklets mais déja 2 barres de lancement.

Sinon, ton thème est super joli (macosx). Quelques trucs me manquent (xmms-shell par exemple) mais j'aime bien le split des menus (comme le split des fichiers de conf), les couleurs, les polices etc.

Quel est le thème utilisé pour Rox ?? (celui sur ton screenshot)

Bravo en tout cas !!!   :Cool: 

----------

## bosozoku

Non j'aime beaucoup engage  :Smile: 

En fait le build.sh est tout bon puisqu'il créer bien une icone de la bonne fenetre et copie le .eapp créé dans .e/apps/engage/launcher. C'est vraiment engage qui n'interprete pas (plus) ce répertoire.

Je suis sur que chez gulivert ça ne marche plus si il met à jour engage. Si ça marche alors je reverrai ça de plus près.

Pour rox, en fait c'est pas un theme spécifique à rox mais un theme gtk2 : Milk 2.1. Je compte créer un theme gtk2 qui serait une imitation du theme tiger macosx mais je sais pas trop comment faire et il me faudrait toutes les images du theme tiger.

Sinon on peut aussi améliorer le theme panther2... 

Et merci pour ces compliments  :Smile:  Pour information j'ai pris ce screenshot comme modèle : http://img17.exs.cx/img17/9017/screen119.jpg

edit : je ne connaissais même pas xmms-shell. Ca va venir surement dans la prochaine version du theme.

edit: je comprend pas trop le fonctionnement de xmms-shell, le fichier d'aide est pire que succint et ce qu'on m'a dit sur #e : 

 *Quote:*   

> no, eapps go in ~/.e/e/applications/all and a .order or more icons in ~/.e/e/applications/engage. both ~/.e/apps/engage/launcher and build.sh are *very old

 

Ca encourage pas trop... Gulivert comment fais tu maintenant ?

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Pour rox, en fait c'est pas un theme spécifique à rox mais un theme gtk2 : Milk 2.1.

 J'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus ... Tu as un lien ???

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> edit : je ne connaissais même pas xmms-shell. Ca va venir surement dans la prochaine version du theme.
> 
> edit: je comprend pas trop le fonctionnement de xmms-shell, le fichier d'aide est pire que succint

 Je te conseille de t'inspirer de la conf de gulivert pour le "pilotage" de xmms-shell. C'est dans le fichier de conf "osx-dock" ...

Mes 2 cents.

----------

## bosozoku

http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/567/ pour Milk 2.

Sinon pour xmms, oui je viens de voir la config de gulivert, apparement ya une fonction un peu spéciale je regarderais ça ce soir ou  demain.

edit : le 2.0 à quelques bugs (sur xchat par exemple) alors comme je retrouve plus le lien du 2.1 je t'ai fais une archive.

http://www.stationlinux.org/fvwm/Milk-2.1.tar.bz2

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> edit : le 2.0 à quelques bugs (sur xchat par exemple) alors comme je retrouve plus le lien du 2.1 je t'ai fais une archive.
> 
> http://www.stationlinux.org/fvwm/Milk-2.1.tar.bz2

 Ça c'est trop sympa !!  :Very Happy: 

Je cherchai sur gnome-look, c'est pour ça que je ne trouvai rien ... (même pas pensé à art.gnome   :Embarassed:  )

EDIT : ARGH !!! J'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner avec Rox !!!

----------

## bosozoku

Ah bon ?

Detar l'archive dans ~/.themes et avec switch2 ou gtk-chtheme tu choisis Milk 2.1. Ca devrait marcher.

----------

## Zanton

je cherche à faire une barre des tâches dans ce style : http://fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/r00t_fluxbox.jpg

c'est très simple mais c'est ce que je recherche (surtout la faible épaisseur).

Quelqu'un sait-il comment je pourrais y parvenir avec fvwm ?

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Detar l'archive dans ~/.themes et avec switch2 ou gtk-chtheme tu choisis Milk 2.1. Ca devrait marcher.

 En fait, c'est le thème d'icônes que tu utilises dans rox (les menu et tout ça marchent nickels avec le thème Milk-2.1).

Désolé pour la confusion (et pour le squattage de post; je te propose de finir ça par mp).

----------

## bosozoku

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> je cherche à faire une barre des tâches dans ce style : http://fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/r00t_fluxbox.jpg
> 
> c'est très simple mais c'est ce que je recherche (surtout la faible épaisseur).
> 
> Quelqu'un sait-il comment je pourrais y parvenir avec fvwm ?

 

Il faut regarder du coté de FvwmIconMan. Je ne peux pas t'en dire grand chose parce que jamais utilisé mais je suis sur que c'est ça.

http://www.fvwm.org/documentation/manpages/unstable/FvwmIconMan.php

----------

## Zanton

je vais regarder ça pour voir ce que je peux en tirer mais en effet, il me semble que c'est ce que j'attends.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Zanton

bon ça peut être pas mal mais j'ai un souci : j'ai le nom de la fenêtre fvwmiconman qui est là, je n'ai pas juste une barre (j'ai les décorations de la fenêtre) et je ne sais pas comment l'enlever  :Mad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Tu identifie la fenêtre avec le module FvwmIdent.

Ensuite une fois que tu as la classe de la fenêtre je crois, tu fais un truc de ce style :

Style nom_classe NoTitle, WindowListSkip, StaysOnBottom, FixedPosision, !Iconifiable, FixedSize

Je pense que c'est ce qu'il faut pour une barre des taches. Pour enlever les decorations de fenetres, c'est le NoTitle qui s'en occupe.

edit : @Yoyo, est ce que avec le theme macosx les .eapp marchent bien dans engage ou tu as du les recompiler ?

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> edit : @Yoyo, est ce que avec le theme macosx les .eapp marchent bien dans engage ou tu as du les recompiler ?

 Ben ça marchait il me semble (zoom des icônes quand tu ballades le curseur par dessus etc.); sauf que quand je minimisais une fenêtre il m'affichait l'icône et non la miniature. Du coup, c'est pas facile de s'y retrouver quand tu as plusieurs gvim d'ouvert en même temps.

De toute façon, j'ai viré engage presque tout de suite. Je peux retester si tu veux.

Sinon, j'ai recompilé presque tout e17 (dont engage) récemment (il y a 2/3 jours je crois mais avant de récupérer ton thème).

----------

## bosozoku

Oui donc ça fait comme chez moi. Engage ne prend plus en compte ce fameux "launcher".

Faudrait réécrire un nouveau script mais c'est décourageant si 1semaines plus tard ça ne marche plus parce que engage à évolué...

----------

## Zanton

Bon, j'abandonne la barre, ça m'énerve et finalement, je préfère la fonction thumbnail ^^

A ce propos, je ne me souviens plus comment faire pour avoir le nom sous l'image iconifiée. C'est quelle option ? (et au passage, l'attribut à donner pour juste avoir le nom, pas de contour ou de couleurs de fond  :Very Happy:  )

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Oh mais non tu devrais essayer avec cette iconman  :Wink: 

Bon pour le titre en dessous de tes thumbnails, ça se définit avec Style : 

```
Style "*" IconFont "Shadow=1:xft:Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:bold:pixelsize=13:minspace=True"

Style "*" IconTitleColorset 13

Style "*" HilightIconTitleColorset 14

Style "*" IconBackgroundColorset 15

Style "*" IconBox 40 40  100  -15, IconGrid 130 130, IconBox -100 20 -15 -15

Style "*" IconTitleRelief 0

Style "*" IconBackgroundRelief 0
```

Voila mes paramètres par exemple. A toi de régler tes colorsets par contre (je peux te donner les miens si tu veux aussi).

----------

## yoyo

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Bon, j'abandonne la barre, ça m'énerve et finalement, je préfère la fonction thumbnail ^^

 

Je viens de tester pypanel et je pense que cela correspond tout à fait à ce que tu recherches : http://pypanel.sourceforge.net/.

Regarde les screenshots, ça ressemble énormément à la barre de fluxbox avec peut-être en plus la possibilité de lancer des applis (icônes xchat, icq dans ce screenshot : http://pypanel.sourceforge.net/openbox3.jpg). Enfin, je n'ai pas vraiment approfondi ...

La version 2.2 (celle du screenshot) est sur bugzilla et marche bien.

Enjoy !

EDIT : il y a également fbpanel qui est plus complet (menu, launcher, pager, tray etc.) et est en gtk2.  :Cool: 

Deux petits défauts (amha), il ne se "masque" pas et on ne peut pas exclure des applications (par exemple, gdeskcal est affiché et je n'en veux pas). Ou j'ai pas trouvé comment faire...

Le lien kivabien : http://fbpanel.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Zanton

pypanel m'a l'air très bien en effet  :Smile:  je vais essayer ça  :Smile: 

sinon, pour la fonction thumbnail, vous savez si c'est possible de choisir une largeur maximum pour les fenêtre iconifiées ?

EDIT : pypanel c'est dément ! il est transparent, m'affiche la date et l'heure, et il utilise la fonction thumbnail pour les applis reduites  :Very Happy:  j'arrive qu'à le faire fonctionner en root pour le moment et il est mal placé mais ça s'annonce très bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zanton

Bon, il est vraiment bien ce petit panel, il fait exactement tout ce que je voulais ^^

Voici un petit screen pour ceux que ça intéresse :

http://zanton.free.fr/screen/screenshot-2005-04-28%5b00:31%5d.jpg

----------

## yoyo

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Bon, il est vraiment bien ce petit panel, il fait exactement tout ce que je voulais ^^

 Content d'avoir pu t'aider ...   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *Zanton wrote:*   je cherche à faire une barre des tâches dans ce style : http://fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/r00t_fluxbox.jpg
> 
> c'est très simple mais c'est ce que je recherche (surtout la faible épaisseur).
> 
> Quelqu'un sait-il comment je pourrais y parvenir avec fvwm ? 
> ...

 Je viens de voir FvwmTaskBar qui devrait correspondre davantage à ce que recherche Zanton (config plus lourde que pypanel, mais "natif" fvwm ...).

----------

## bosozoku

Non FvwmTaskBar est très peu configurable. C'est vraiment au tout debut quand tu as rien et que tu veux une taskbar en depannage sinon c'est FvwmIconMan.

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Non FvwmTaskBar est très peu configurable. C'est vraiment au tout debut quand tu as rien et que tu veux une taskbar en depannage sinon c'est FvwmIconMan.

 Oui mais ça correspond bien à ce que recherche Zanton (léger, un minimum configurable (position, taille) et qui permet d'avoir toutes ses applis accessibles directement).  :Razz: 

EDIT : je viens de regarder vite fait ce module et en fait il est vraiment trop simpliste;

- impossible de préciser la taille de la barre : elle prends obligatoirement la largeur du screen

- impossible de virer le bouton à gauche

...

Du coup, je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit, il ne conviendra pas à Zanton ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Darkael

Et FvwmTaskBar est assez buggée aussi. En fait, y'a aucun dev qui a travaillé dessus depuis longtemps... Si tu leur demandes de l'aide sur FvwmTaskBar ils te diront d'aller plutot voir FvwmIconMan.

----------

## yoyo

Bon, j'ai un problème avec pypanel; j'ai l'impression que si le refresh est trop lent/rapide (en tout cas trop rapide pour que je puisse voir quelques chose) pypanel passe derrière le wallpaper.

C'est assez curieux car si j'utilise pypanel pour passer d'un bureau à l'autre, il apparaît environ 1sec puis disparaît complètement. Ce comportement n'est valable que sur certains bureaux.

Ma question est donc, est-il possible d'indiquer à fvwm qu'une application doit toujours rester au premier plan ??

Si vous voyze une autre origine à ce problème parce que moi, je ne vois vraiment pas ...  :Confused: 

Ah oui, j'utilise la config de gulivert.

----------

## bosozoku

Style name StaysOnTop  :Wink: 

----------

## Zanton

Bon je suis très content de ma config mais y'a juste un truc qui me gène : je cherche à avoir xmms sur tous mes desk. Je pensais que c'était en utilisant l'option Sticky mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être ça : j'ai fait une fonction FvwmXmms qui lance xmms et dans le style, j'ai mis Sticky mais ça ne marche pas  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

tu ouvres xmms, clic droit -> options -> show on all desktop ou ctrl + s.

----------

## Zanton

roooooooh, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Style name StaysOnTop 

 

C'est bien ça que tu m'indiques : "Style pypanel StaysOnTop" ??

Ça marche pas ...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Si le wallpaper se rafraîchit après le pypanel, ce dernier n'est plus visible ...

Y-a-t-il une autre option de style ??

----------

## Darkael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Style name StaysOnTop  
> 
> C'est bien ça que tu m'indiques : "Style pypanel StaysOnTop" ??
> 
> Ça marche pas ...   
> ...

 

D'après ce que tu décris ça a tout l'air d'être un bug de pypanel plutot. Normalement, rien ne passe derrière le wallpaper....

----------

## yoyo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> D'après ce que tu décris ça a tout l'air d'être un bug de pypanel plutot. Normalement, rien ne passe derrière le wallpaper....

 Je suis en contact avec le dev de pypanel. Après quelques échanges de mail voici sa réponse :  *Quote:*   

> Let me play around with FVWM a bit and see if I can reproduce your problem .. I'll let you know what I come up with!

 Ce qui me laisse à penser que le problème est plutôt inhérent à fvwm (et peut-être spécifique à ma config), d'autant que chez Zanton, il fonctionne correctement.  :Confused: 

Un autre truc bizarre, si je lance 2 pypanels, cette fois il apparait bien sur tous les bureaux. Enfin je devrais dire "ils apparaissent sur tous les bureaux"; c'est-à-dire que là où pypanel fonctionnait il apparaît en double, et là où il ne fonctionnait pas, il apparaît correctement. Et si je "kill -9" la première session de pypanel (celle qui merd**t), sur les bureaux où il fonctionnait correctement (une seule session de pypanel affichée), la deuxième session de pypanel (qui fonctionnait normalement) disparaît ...  :Confused: 

Je vais tester avec une autre config (celle de bosozoku).

EDIT : C'est pire avec la config de bsozoku ... Il n'a que 2 desks et je peux switcher sur 4 bureaux avec pypanel ...  :Shocked: 

Amha, c'est une mauvaise interprétation de pypanel avec les desks/pages/screens de fvwm.

D'ailleurs, j'avoue avoir moi-même du mal à saisir clairement la config de gulivert : il y a 1 desk avec 4 pages (fichier de config "general":DeskTopSize 1x1), sauf que dans le fichier de config "backer" il y a 

```
backer:*FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 0, Page * *) Exec fbsetbg -f $[fvwm_wallpaper_path]desk-1.jpg && FvwmCommand Refresh

backer:*FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 1, Page * *) Exec fbsetbg -f $[fvwm_wallpaper_path]desk-2.jpg && FvwmCommand Refresh

backer:*FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 2, Page * *) Exec fbsetbg -f $[fvwm_wallpaper_path]desk-3.jpg && FvwmCommand Refresh

backer:*FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 3, Page * *) Exec fbsetbg -f $[fvwm_wallpaper_path]desk-4.jpg && FvwmCommand Refresh
```

Des explications please ...

----------

## Darkael

Pour pypanel je viens rapidement de tester et y'a le même problème. Je penche toujours pour une erreur du coté de pypanel, mais bon...

Sinon pour ta question, ce n'est pas 1 desk de 4 pages, mais 4 desks de 1 page (en fait 4 desks de 1x1 pages).

----------

## yoyo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Sinon pour ta question, ce n'est pas 1 desk de 4 pages, mais 4 desks de 1 page (en fait 4 desks de 1x1 pages).

 TILT !!!  :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea: 

Et la lumière fut ...

C'est sûr que dit comme ça c'est vachement plus clair (je comprends pas pourquoi des fois je vais chercher à 3km ce qui est devant mon nez  :Mr. Green:   ).

Pour pypanel, j'attends donc des nouvelles du dev (je suis une bille en programmation ...  :Embarassed:   ); il devrait parvenir à reproduire ce comportement étrange ... 

PS : tu as testé quelle version de pypanel ??

----------

## Darkael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : tu as testé quelle version de pypanel ??

 

J'ai pris la 2.2. La 2.0 sur portage ne s'installait pas (j'ai pas cherché plus loin).

----------

## yoyo

Je me demandais comment faire pour passer simplement de 4 desks de 1 page à 1 desk de 4 pages; et quelles seraient les répercutions ?? En terme de config fvwm (pager, wallpaper etc.) et possibilités (wallpaper différents pour chaque page etc.).

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je me demandais comment faire pour passer simplement de 4 desks de 1 page à 1 desk de 4 pages; et quelles seraient les répercutions ?? En terme de config fvwm (pager, wallpaper etc.) et possibilités (wallpaper différents pour chaque page etc.).
> 
> 

 

Pour passer à 1 desk à 4 pages, il faut faire:

```

DesktopSize 1x4

```

(ou 4x1 si tu les veux en vertical)

Sinon pour le reste, ce qu'il faudra configurer en premier lieu c'est le pager, pour qu'il n'utilise qu'un seul desk.

Après ça dépend beaucoup de la config que tu utilises... par exemple les lignes de FvwmBacker pour les wallpapers que tu as posté plus haut, il faudra les changer pour que ça marche sur les

pages et non sur les desks.

Enfin bon, contente-toi au début de juste changer le DesktopSize et le pager, et après regarde s'il y a des choses qui vont pas.

----------

## yoyo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Enfin bon, contente-toi au début de juste changer le DesktopSize et le pager, et après regarde s'il y a des choses qui vont pas.

 Il doit me manquer quelque chose ...

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyModuleConfig FvwmBacker: *
> 
> *FvwmBacker: RetainPixmap
> 
> *FvwmBacker: Command(Desk 0, Page 0 0) Exec fbsetbg -f $[fvwm_wallpaper_path]desk-1.jpg && FvwmCommand Refresh
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> DeskTopSize 1x4

 

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyModuleConfig FvwmPager: *
> 
> *FvwmPager: Rows 1
> 
> *FvwmPager: Columns 4
> ...

 

Je ne comprends pas : mes wallpapers ne sont pas mis à jour lorsque je change de bureau et mon pager a découpé chaque desk en 4 lignes (mais il m'affiche 1 fond d'écran par desk).

C'est comme si j'avais 1x4 desks de 4x1 pages ...  :Confused: 

EDIT : A si, il me change mes wallpapers sur le 1er desk lorsque que je passe d'une page à l'autre. Il doit y avoir une grosse embrouille entre desk et page quelque part ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bosozoku

En fait il faut que tu dises à FvwmPager de ne lancer qu'un seul desk de cette façon : 

 *Quote:*   

> DestroyFunction StartFunction
> 
> AddToFunction StartFunction 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Tu dois surement avoir + I Module FvwmPager 0 3  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> En fait il faut que tu dises à FvwmPager de ne lancer qu'un seul desk de cette façon : 
> 
>  *Quote:*   DestroyFunction StartFunction
> 
> AddToFunction StartFunction 
> ...

 En effet ...

Ok mais maintenant mon pager n'affiche qu'un desk (logique) et les quatres pages en ligne (découpe du desk en ligne alors que j'ai bien indiqué "DeskTopSize 1x4").

Est-il possible d'afficher dans le pager les "pages" en colonne (comme spécifié avec DeskTopSize) ??

----------

## Darkael

En fait d'après ce que je vois dans le man c'est plutot 4x1 qu'il faut mettre, désolé...

----------

## yoyo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> En fait d'après ce que je vois dans le man c'est plutot 4x1 qu'il faut mettre, désolé...

 Pas de problème ... d'autant que ça parraissait logique le 1x4 (une ligne x quatre colonnes).

Bon, je crois que je vais laisser tomber et rester sur 4 desks de 1 page; je n'arrive pas à configurer mon pager correctement ... C'est pas grave, ça fonctionne très bien avec 4 desks de 1 page. Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## bosozoku

Ben qu'est ce que tu n'arrives pas à configurer ?

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ben qu'est ce que tu n'arrives pas à configurer ?

 Ben il y a toujours un problème et je n'arrive pas à voir son origine.

Par exemple, en ce moment, tout fonctionne bien : pager/backer ok . Mais  en apparence seulement ... Par exemple, si je lance pypanel et que je passe d'un bureau à l'autre, je me retrouve sur des bureaux "phantomes" : ils n'existent pas sur le pager.

J'ai l'impression d'avoir 4 desks verticaux de 4 pages horizontales chacun (et je n'affiche dans mon pager que le 1er desk). Et impossible de trouver d'où cela provient; peut-être du fait que dans le menu j'ai un "envoyer vers" avec des GotoDesk et pas des GotoPage.  :Confused: 

Enfin, je n'ai pas envie de me retaper la config complête de mon fvwm (pour le moment en tout cas ...   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## Darkael

ça c'est parce que pypanel ne supporte pas les pages, ce qui est normal vu que c'est un truc propre à FVWM. Et il n'y a pas de solutions à ça àmon avis, à part revenir aux Desks.

----------

## yoyo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> ça c'est parce que pypanel ne supporte pas les pages, ce qui est normal vu que c'est un truc propre à FVWM. Et il n'y a pas de solutions à ça àmon avis, à part revenir aux Desks.

 J'ACHÈTE !!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bonjour, je me remet à FVWM  :Smile: 

Bon petit problème tout simple : les colorsets.

```
Colorset 14 fg #a673ad, fgsh #c2c4c7, bg #ffffff, hi #ffffff, sh #718794, RootTransparent

Colorset 15 fg #a673ad, fgsh #ffffff, bg black, RootTransparent 

Style "*" IconTitleColorset 14

Style "*" HilightIconTitleColorset 15
```

Bah c'est simple : j'ai les bg spécifiés (blanc et noir) le RootTransparent c'est pas pris en compte. Une idée ?

edit : j'aimerais également appliquer un SloppyFocus (le focus dès que la souris survole)  mais uniquement sur les icones (thumbnails). Comment faire ?

Je pensais à un Style Icon SloppyFocus m'enfin...

----------

## bosozoku

Bon avec un petit peu de recherche, j'ai trouvé tout de suite !

Pour la transparence : emerge feh.

Pour le focus dès que la souris survole, il faut rajouter le focus dans Style * IconBox ...

Par contre ce n'est pas SloppyFocus apparement. Quel est le nom pour avoir ce comportement : focus de la fenêtre qui se fait survoler par la souris ?

edit : c'est FocusFollowsMouse mais ce que je veux faire est impossible malheuresement.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Pour faire ce que tu veux, il te suffit de rajouter

```
+ I ThisWindow (Iconic) WindowStyle MouseFocus
```

dans la fonction Thumbnail (FVWM peut gérer différentes Focus Policies).

Par contre je suis en ClickToFocus donc il m'est ensuite nécessaire de cliquer sur la fenêtre sur laquelle je veux travailler.

J'ai pensé à écrire un script qui rendrait le focus, dès que la souris n'est plus sur une icône, à la dernière fenêtre qui l'avait avant que je passe sur l'icône.

J'ai aussi pensé à un script qui passe tout en MouseFocus dès que je passe sur une icône mais qui redevienne en ClickToFocus dès que j'ai récupéré le focus sur une fenêtre non iconifiée... Ça ne doit pas être si compliqué avec FvwmEvent mais je n'en ai pas le courage, et surtout pas le temps, en ce moment...

Voilou.

Sinon, voici mes fonctions Thumbnail et DeThumbnail :

```
SetEnv icons_size 128

DestroyFunc Thumbnail

AddToFunc Thumbnail

+ I Raise

+ I SetEnv Icon-$[w.id] $[w.iconfile]

+ I ThisWindow (!Shaded Iconifiable !Iconic) PipeRead \

    "xwd -silent -id $[w.id] | convert -scale $[icons_size]x$[icons_size] -frame 1x1 \

    -mattecolor black -quality 0 xwd:- png:$[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    && echo WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png, StaysOnBottom \

    || echo Nop"

+ I TestRc (Match) Test (f $[HOME]/icons/$[w.miniiconfile]) PipeRead "composite -geometry +2+4 \

    $[HOME]/icons/$[w.miniiconfile] $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png && echo Nop \

    || echo Beep"

+ I Iconify

+ I ThisWindow (Iconic) WindowStyle MouseFocus

DestroyFunc DeThumbnail

AddToFunc DeThumbnail

+ I Iconify

+ I ThisWindow (!Iconic) WindowStyle ClickToFocus

+ I Focus

+ I PipeRead "echo WindowStyle Icon \\$\\[Icon-$[w.id]\\]"

+ I UnsetEnv Icon-$[w.id]

+ I Exec exec rm -f $[FVWM_USERDIR]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png
```

----------

## Apsforps

Allez, à moi de mettre les mains dans le cambuis  :Wink:  (jusqu'à présent j'utilisais juste la configuration de guilvert avec quelques modifs mais rien de bien difficile). Je me lance donc dans la personnalisation de ce machin qui me sert d'interface graphique  :Razz: 

J'ai donc voulu faire un script qui affichait la chanson actuellement jouée par mpc :

```
WindowTitle {FvwmMpc}

WindowSize 185 24      

WindowPosition 0 0   

Colorset 35

Font      "Shadow=1:xft:Verdana:bold:pixelsize=11:minspace=true"

Init

Begin

  Set $mpc=(GetOutput {mpc |tac |tail -n 1} 1 -1)

  ChangeTitle 1 $mpc

End

PeriodicTasks

Begin

   If (RemainderOfDiv (GetTime) 30)==0 Then

   Begin

      Set $mpc = (GetOutput {mpc|tac|tail -n 1} 1 -1)

      ChangeTitle 1 $mpc

   End

End

                       

Widget 1

Property

 Size 185 24

 Position 0 0

 Colorset 32

 Font      "Shadow=1:xft:Verdana:pixelsize=11:minspace=true"

 Flags Left

 Type ItemDraw

 Title {OK}

End
```

Et dans la config de la barre dans lequel ça doit s'afficher j'ai ça : 

```
*OSXDock: (120x26+260+4, Title(Side) "Now Playing :")

*OSXDock: (300x26+400+0, Padding 2 0,  Frame 0,  Swallow (UseOld, NoClose) FvwmMpc `FvwmScript FvwmMpc`)

```

Et pourtant l'espace alloué à l'affichage reste désèspérément blanc... Quelqu'un a une idée?

----------

## Darkael

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> *OSXDock: (300x26+400+0, Padding 2 0,  Frame 0,  Swallow (UseOld, NoClose) FvwmMpc `FvwmScript FvwmMpc`) 
> ...

 

C'est plutot `Module FvwmScript FvwmMpc`, et vaut mieux mettre le chemin complet vers le fichier FvwmMpc, genre `Module FvwmScript $[FVWM_USERDIR]/FvwmMpc`, enfin ça dépend où il est.

----------

## Apsforps

Ok, merci, en effet, c'était un problème de path... Par contre, le Module ne semble pas nécessaire, ça marche sans en tout cas.

Maintenant faudrait que je trouve un moyen de faire défiler le titre s'il est trop grand pour la place disponible. Ca va être drôle ça  :Razz: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bonjour,

je viens demander de l'aide ! Voila je souhaite fignoler un peu mob FvwmIconMan afin qu'il ait un comportement à peu près standard.

Imaginons que j'ai deux fenêtres ouvertes, une a le focus et l'autre non. Sur le FvwmIconMan, si je clic sur le bouton qui représente la fenêtre sans focus, il va l'iconifier alors que je voudrais lui donner le focus. Par contre si je clic sur le bouton qui réprésente la fenêtre au focus, je veux qu'il l'iconifie, ce qu'il fait très bien.

En gros je veux qu'il donne le focus quand je clic sur le bouton d'une fenêtre qui ne l'a pas (le focus).

D'après le Man, il faut utiliser Action : 

 *Quote:*   

> bif select 7, bif focus 3, gotomanager 0, select, ret, gotobutton focus, \
> 
>   select, ret, gotobutton down, select
> 
> This is good for sending to FvwmIconMan with a SendToModule command. If there is a selected button, it moves down. Otherwise, if there is a focused button, it is selected. Otherwise, button 0 of manager 0 gets selected.
> ...

 

9a ne marche pas et je comprend pas bien...

Pour l'instant j'ai bricolé avec ça :

```
*FvwmIconMan: Action    Mouse   1 N sendcommand Iconify

*FvwmIconMan: Action    Mouse   2 N sendcommand WarpToWindow

```

Mais c'est pas l'idéal : clic molette pour sélectionner et en plus c'est pas ce que je veux (warptowindow c'est un peu chiant...).

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai créer une fonction qui résoud mon problème à moitiée.

```
*FvwmIconMan: Action    Mouse   1 N sendcommand FocusOrIconify

DestroyFunc FocusOrIconify

AddToFunc FocusOrIconify

+ I ThisWindow (!Focused) Focus

+ I TestRc (NoMatch) Iconify
```

Description :

Fenetre Focus : clic = Iconify

Fenetre !Focus : clic = Focus

Jusque la c'est parfait !

Mais quand une fenêtre est iconify je dois cliquer deux fois pour la remettre. Comment je pourrais contourner ce problème ?

----------

## Darkael

Si j'ai bien compris, il faut modifier comme ça:

```

+ I ThisWindow (!Focused, !Iconic) Focus 

```

Normalement ça devrait marcher.

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai réussiiii !!

J'ai réussi à obtenir exactement le comportement que je voulais. Voila : 

```
DestroyFunc FocusOrIconify

AddToFunc FocusOrIconify

+ I ThisWindow (!Focused) FuncSelectWindow

+ I TestRc (NoMatch) Iconify

DestroyFunc FuncSelectWindow

AddToFunc FuncSelectWindow

+ I Focus

+ I Iconify false

+ I Raise

*FvwmIconMan: Action    Mouse   1 N sendcommand FocusOrIconify 
```

Trop content  :Very Happy: 

edit : je viens de voir ton post KarnEvil. Ca marche pas completement : ya le focus mais la fenêtre n'est pas en avant plan. Merci quand même.  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

bon je m'amuse avec les shapes (enfin j'essaie).

La barre des taches que j'utilises utilises plusieurs petis pixmaps (les coins, haut et bas, cotés) ce qui fait qu'on voit la différence de couleur entre l'interieur (un colorset) et le contour qui sont des pixmaps.

http://img116.echo.cx/img116/921/fvwm0ja.jpg

J'aimerais corriger ce defaut en faisant exactement la même image de la barre des taches mais en un bloc. Avec l'interieur unicolore.

Il suffirat ensuite d'appliquer au fvwmbuttons un colorset qui "shape" cette image et le tour est joué non ?

J'ai essayé mais apparement shape ne fait que prendre la forme de l'image il ne l'affiche pas.

Si j'utilise Pixmap image.png, ça marche bien mais on voit les coins derriere... : 

http://img116.echo.cx/img116/6604/taskbar7ph.jpg

edit : voila meme image mais avec shape : 

http://img116.echo.cx/img116/8089/taskbarshape1rp.jpg

```
Colorset 74 Shape bdt.png
```

Le fvwmbuttons a carrément disparu...

Comment faire ? D'ailleurs si quelqu'un arrive à faire une image transparente avec coins arrondis de 920x46 ça m'interesse ^^

Ou alors qu'on m'explique comment faire avec the gimp, je suis nul nul nul  :Sad: 

----------

## jack_mort

Salut à vous les utilisateurs de Fvwm  :Razz: 

Ca fait maintenant un petit moment que ma config fvwm tourne nickel, et là paf, une question à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse/solution : comment peut-on forcer la position de création du certaine fenêtre ? Par exemple, quand je lance steam, j'ai la petite icône du systray qui apparaît... en haut à gauche  :Rolling Eyes:  Moi j'aimerais bien la mettre ailleurs, et ça automatiquement (feignasse powaaa  :Embarassed:  ). Vous n'auriez pas ça en stock comme astuce  :Question: Last edited by jack_mort on Sat May 21, 2005 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bosozoku

Jack mort : j'ai deja vu ça dans ce topic mais je sais pas faire désolé.

J'ai réussi les shapes ! Merci à karnevil pour m'avoir expliqué comment faire avec gimp.

Petit screen : http://img116.echo.cx/img116/8646/fvwmshape2ha.jpg

----------

## Darkael

jack_mort: 

ce que tu peux faire c'est utiliser FvwmEvent, par exemple

```

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmEvent-AutoMove:*

FvwmEvent-Move: Cmd Function

FvwmEvent-Move: new_window AutoMove

DestroyFunc AutoMove

AddToFunc AutoMove

+I ThisWindow (nom_fenetre1) Move 10 10

+I ThisWindow (nom_fenetre2) Move 50 20

...

AddToFunction StartFunction

+I Module FvwmEvent FvwmEvent-Automove

```

A adapter. 

Je sais pas s'il y a une méthode plus simple.

bosozoku: de rien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai mis le theme en ligne  :Smile: 

http://www.stationlinux.org/fvwm/lucky_fvwm_milk.tar.bz2

----------

## gulivert

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> jack_mort: 
> 
> ce que tu peux faire c'est utiliser FvwmEvent, par exemple
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il y a une astuce sur fvwmfr.org par contre je sais pas si c'est la même que tu as posté ici KarnEvil, car la le site de fvwmfr à l'air complétement out of line

----------

## jack_mort

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> jack_mort: 
> 
> ce que tu peux faire c'est utiliser FvwmEvent, par exemple
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Arf, j'avais pas pensé à FvwmEvent  :Embarassed:  En tous cas, merci, ça marche impec. Juste 2 petites modif :

- l'event new_window n'existe pas, c'est add_window

- il y a plusieurs possibilités pour Move : 10 10, déplace la fenêtre à 10% (de la taille du desktop) du bord gauche et 10% du bord droit, si on précise 10p 10p, on positionne au pixel près  :Wink: 

Encore un "problème" de résolu grace à toi  :Cool: 

PS : ah oui, et puis le nom de ton module, c'est FwmEvent-AutoMove, donc après le Destroy, il faut mettre *FvwmEvent-AutoMove (t'as oublié l'étoile et le 'Auto' ^_^)

----------

## bosozoku

Le site fvwmfr.org est fermé et je suis en train de récupérer son contenu.

C'est un peu long car il ya un probleme avec la BDD apparement.

----------

## gulivert

Comment ça, t'es en train de me dire que le site est totalement fermé, fini ?  :Shocked: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Comment ça, t'es en train de me dire que le site est totalement fermé, fini ? 

 

Oui

http://linuxfr.org/~bosozoku/18068.html

Je correspond avec emacsfr et il est en train de récupérer les données.

----------

## Darkael

 *jack_mort wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - l'event new_window n'existe pas, c'est add_window
> 
> - il y a plusieurs possibilités pour Move : 10 10, déplace la fenêtre à 10% (de la taille du desktop) du bord gauche et 10% du bord droit, si on précise 10p 10p, on positionne au pixel près 
> ...

 

oula, je devais vraiment être crevé hier soir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Lorsque l'on bouge une fenêtre on a un petit cadre en haut à gauche qui indique le positionnement pixel par pixel de la fenêtre. Commnet bouger ce petit cadre au centre de l'écran comme sous fluxbox par exemple ?

----------

## bosozoku

Et si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment faire des shapes sur les titles bar  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Tu ne peux pas shaper les titles barre  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

c'est quoi shaper???

----------

## Darkael

Enlight: "shaper" c'est donner une forme spéciale à une fenetre. Dans fvwm tu peux faire ça avec les menus 

bosozoku: c'est pas possible d'appliquer un shape sur les title bars. Tu peux faire un faux shape avec des pixmap par contre (ce qu'avaient fait gulivert et pem je crois).

Pour le cadre je sais pas, je sais juste que pour le cacher c'est HideGeometryWindow.

----------

## bosozoku

Oué je veux donner des coins arrondis en haut de mes fenêtres. Comme j'utilise des pixmap pour les titlebar, je me disais que c'était possible.

edit : pour mettre GeometryWindow au centre il faut emuler MWM.

----------

## bosozoku

Je voudrais créer un lanceur à la Ion3 si y'en à qui connaissent. En gros je voudrais un micro shell discret que je peux retracter au besoin. J'ai pensé à FvwmForm mais c'est pas ça du tout en fait, je me demande si je devrais pas tirer ça carrément du code de ion3 ?

edit : swallow un term dans un fvwmbutton que je place au centre de l'ecran. Mais il me faut juste une ligne, et dès que j'ai appuyer sur entrée, la fenêtre doit se fermer... Raa c'est compliqué  :Sad: 

edit2 : j'ai trouvé comment faire alors merci le wiki fvwm !

http://www.fvwmwiki.org/cgi/moin.cgi/Tips_2fRxvtRunDialog

----------

## Darkael

ce que tu peux faire aussi c'est utiliser fbrun ou gmrun

----------

## bosozoku

Bonjour,

j'ai réussi à faire un lanceur qui marche parfaitement ! C'est un terminal (aterm) et quand j'appuie sur entrée, il rajoute & exit  :Smile: 

Donc c'est parfait.

Mais je veux le swallower dans un fvwmbutton et la ça se complique. Comment dire que lorsque le term est censé quitter, le fvwmbutton doit aussi fermer ? J'ai pensé à -transient mais j'y arrive pas.

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai réussi à faire un lanceur qui marche parfaitement ! C'est un terminal (aterm) et quand j'appuie sur entrée, il rajoute & exit 
> 
> Donc c'est parfait.
> ...

 

Je pense pas qu'il y ait d'options spéciales pour ça dans la config d'un FvwmButtons, donc faudra un peu ruser... Par exemple ce que tu peux faire c'est utiliser FvwmEvent pour attraper l'evenement close_window, et fermer le FvwmButtons si la fenetre qui est en train d'être fermé correspond à ton aterm (il faudra donner un nom spécial à ton aterm pour le différencier des autres). Je suis pas sur que ça marchera, mais ça doit être un truc comme ça qu'il faut faire.

Sinon, vous trouvez pas que ce thread est devenu trop grand? Surtout que les admins n'apprécient pas trop les longs threads... Faudrait peut-être songer à en créér un deuxième.

----------

## bosozoku

Pour le titre du aterm c'est bon mais comment fermer le fvwmbuttons ?

Boarf les Anglais en sont bien à 67pages...  :Smile: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Sinon, vous trouvez pas que ce thread est devenu trop grand? Surtout que les admins n'apprécient pas trop les longs threads... Faudrait peut-être songer à en créér un deuxième.

 

On ne trouve rien dans ce thread et donc il n'est d'aucune utilité si l'on recherche un renseignement .... Bozoku a le grand merite d'avoir développé le wiki, son site et tout le reste sur fvwm, je pense qu'il faudrait surtout changer d'endroit.

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Pour le titre du aterm c'est bon mais comment fermer le fvwmbuttons ?
> 
> 

 

Si ton FvwmButtons s'appelle FvwmButtons-Lanceur, la commande c'est:

```

All (FvwmButtons-Lanceur) Close

```

Mais en fait je me demandais, au lieu d'utiliser FvwmEvent tu pourrais peut être envoyer cette commande depuis le terminal quand il se ferme? Tu disais que ça rajoute & exit quand tu appuies sur entrée, peut-être que tu peux modifier ça en 

```

& FvwmCommand "All (FvwmButtons-Lanceur) Close" & exit 

```

ou quelque chose comme ça (faut avoir lancer le module FvwmCommandS au préalable).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Boarf les Anglais en sont bien à 67pages... 

 

ça c'était le 1er thread, mais pour le 2e pjp a locké le thread à seulement 30 pages, et celui sur lequel on est fait déja 32 pages... Enfin, c'était juste une suggestion (bah de toute façon les mods francophones sont plutot inactifs donc on est tranquilles  :Very Happy:  )

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On ne trouve rien dans ce thread et donc il n'est d'aucune utilité si l'on recherche un renseignement .... Bozoku a le grand merite d'avoir développé le wiki, son site et tout le reste sur fvwm, je pense qu'il faudrait surtout changer d'endroit.
> 
> 

 

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, et je suis d'accord que ce que fait bosozoku est génial, mais ne sous-estime pas l'importance des threads géants de FVWM. Ils ont attiré beaucoup d'utilisateurs de  gentoo à FVWM (dont moi), et ont donné naissance à des idées, configs qu'on ne trouve pas ailleurs... Mais je suis d'accord qu'un site FVWM par ailleurs est une bonne idée.

Sinon, bosozoku, tu vois bien qu'il y a quand même des gens motivés par ton wiki!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Yahouuu ! Ca marche ! Génial  :Very Happy: 

Bon alors comme toujours ya des petits détails qui merdent dont un assez gros.

Voici le code du script swallowé : 

```
#!/bin/sh

aterm +sb -name fvwm-run-dialog -title "run" -geometry 30x1+550+512 --keysym.0xFF0D: ' &&\nFvwmCommand "All (RunDialog) Close"  &&exit\n' -e bash --init-file $HOME/.fvwm/scripts/run-dialog.bash-init

```

Ca marche très bien si je tape dans le RunDialog : rox et entrée par exemple. En fait ça marche avec tout sauf les aterm. Je pensais changer le script en rxvt (vu que je l'utilise jamais) mais ça fait la même chose (tous les terms doivent avoir la même classe), une idée ?

Quand je dis que ça marche pas, c'est le FvwmButtons qui ne se ferme pas en fait.

Vous pouvez tester avec le script tout seul (sans fvwmbuttons) et vous allez voir qu'on peut pas lancer de term (enfin ça merde).

De plus comment avoir un GrabFocus sur le term swallowé ? Je pensais pouvoir mettre ça dans les options de Swallow mais ça marche pas et les man pages n'en parlent pas.

Oué pour le thread on pourra en créer un autre peut être. Je vais le faire tiens.

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, bosozoku, tu vois bien qu'il y a quand même des gens motivés par ton wiki! 

 

Aaah  :Very Happy: 

edit : ça ne marche qu'avec les apps qui rendnet la main (comme rox par ex).

----------

## Earthwings

Please continue here (and excuse my inability to speak french  :Wink: )

 :Arrow:  [Fvwm] Configuration bis

----------

